# tea party 10 august '12



## preston

Heavens  here I is  Friday already. This past week seems to have flown by. We have had rain within the last 24 hours  it is seventy degrees today and dampish  and I will admit  sheepishly  that I turned on the heat a little. Regardless of the time of year  I am going to be comfortable as I sit and knit. Lol
My first recipe is more tongue than anything  If any of you try It I would like to know how it tasted.
Fried Pigeon
1/3 cup soy sauce
1 cup water
1 tbsp rice wine
1 tbsp sugar
1 bay leaf
2 pigeons or squabs (dressed)
1 tbsp honey or corn syrup
Cooking oil for deep fat frying
¼ lemon (sliced)
*pepper-salt
Combine first 5 ingredients together. Bring to a boil. 
Cook the pigeons in the above mixture for 15 minutes. Turn occasionally. Remove and cool. 
Rub with honey
Let stand 15 minutes.
Put pigeon in a strainer or frying basket  lower basket carefully in extremely hot oil  spoon oil over. Fry 1-2 minutes.
Chop pigeons to serving pieces and arrange on a platter.
Garnish with lemon slices.
Serve with pepper-salt
*Pepper-Salt
Toss 1 tbsp of salt in a dry saucepan about 2 minutes  add 2 tsp black pepper. Cool until extremely hot and smoking. 
Serve with fried pigeon.
The children have gone camping  the dogs are at the kennel  it is deathly quiet on this particular two and a half acres in northwest ohio. I am enjoying It off and on  mostly on  although I really do not like not seeing Heidi every day. Talked to her this morning  her mother was stopping by to pick up some things they forgot. Lol

It has been bloomin hot thus far this summer and they pick the weekend it rains and seventy degrees. I am hoping the rest of the weekend improves. Tomorrow gary will be bringing avery in to get the staples out of his head (oh yes  I forgot  last week he fell off the bathroom counter and hit his head on the corner of the wall  much blood and wailing of tears. Do not ask what he was doing on the counter.) and lexi is coming along since she needs to go to work in the evening. She works for a local caterer. She sees yellow volkswagon bug in her future. Then they all will be home on Monday. 
Also  while he is here  gary will pick up the dogs  max goes to a former owner to see if he can help produce golden doodles  I dont think he will object. Blanko will come home and spend the rest of the weekend with me. She will spend part of the time in the big house and some of the time with me  depending on how she is feeling. If there is any hint of thunder she will be with me. Lol
It has been threatening rain all day  I wish it would either rain or let the sun shine. Mother nature is having trouble making up her mind  and since she doesnt ask me my opinion I guess we will just wait to she what she decides. Either way  I had best soon go out and get the paper and mail.
The second recipe I want to bless you with today is from a restaurant that used to be in fort wayne, Indiana  dont think it is still there  called Figaros. wonderful sandwiches.
Ricotta Cheesecake
Make a grahm cracker crust from the following:
1 pkg grahm crackers
2 tbsh powdered sugar
1t cinnamon	
5 tbsp butter
Soak the following in 1/3 cup sweet marsala:
1tbsp almond extract
¾ cup white raisins
3 tbsp candied fruit
Mix together:
3# ricotta
¾ cup powdered sugar
½ cup flour
Add:
2 whole eggs
6 egg yolks (add yolks one at a time  mix well)
Add:
1t orange peel
1t lemon peel
1t cinnamon
¼ cup almonds
Mix together:
Marsala, exrat, raisins, fruit mixure and ricotta mixture
Bake  350 degrees  one hour
I hope everyone had a good day  watched some of the Olympics (wasnt the ribbon dancing wild?). dont forget to do something nice for yourself today and everyday.
Let the festivities begin!
sam


----------



## inishowen

Can't resist being one of the first to reply. We're having nice sunny weather in Northern Ireland. I'm knitting myself a sweater from my stash. Broad stripes of beige, brown and pale blue. Have a nice weekend Sam, and all the other teapartiers.


----------



## Dreamweaver

70 degrees.......... that sounds like heaven and RAIN..... We actually did get 4 drops on Wednesday and we may fall below triple digits for a couple of days... but it is just plain miserable.

I think I'll pass on the pidgeon but the cheescake sounds delicious.....

It has been a busy and stressful couple of weeks here and not about to get much better for another week or two.... I haven't even read the last two Tea Parties and sure hope that there are no serious illnesses or any big, big events that I have missed.

Just a quick update..... Have to have mom's dental work done all over to the tune of $7,000 next Wed. She has decided to have a 7 tooth permanent bridge put in lower jaw onvolving 3 crowns and a root canal. Meanwhile, we have been back for adjustments twice a week since the last surgery. She really just has not tried to make it work. I'm not thrilled, but told her I would not take her to yet another dentist...... also managed to get glasses ordered, but they won't be in for another week..... we've paid way too much for those too but she wanted more choices (read... did not like the Dr's girl who helps with glasses) so we had to go to a high dollar place and get the very best... Sure hope she actually wears them.

DH was on Jury Duty 4 days this week. He was the 12th man chosen...... tough case but I'm glad he was on it. He is always complaining that he never gets called.

I've been to the urologist, a really neat gal but she says I can't have surgery while I'm coughing like this.... Gave me super strong meds and I'm back in a month. I'm supposed to walk in the pool with ankle weights....... FUN...... She also told me about a medication to ask the pulmonologist for..... Had my CT-Scan yesterday and picked up the results today. All is good, which is a real relief, given all that has been going on the last 6 months. That means that the visit with the oncologist Monday will be pretty uneventful. Right after that appointment, DH and I are to meet with a dietician for his pre-diabetes. I can cure that..... Lose weight! We'll see just how much his cooking style changes...... Meanwhile, he is taping knuckle instead of getting shots he wanted for the trigger finger. I'm sure that will be revisited. I have one more week to go before I call the pulmonologist and tell him I've still got the cough. It *might* be a little better.... but it isn't gone. I do have *a* voice that stays most of the day. It isn't *my* voice, but better than nothing... I am so tired of being Nurse Nancy......

Haven't seen a hug amount of the Olympics but enjoyed the volleyball, tennis, gymnastics and saw synchronized diving for the first time. I didn't know that existed. I'm sure we'll watch some of the basketball. Is tehre no boxing in the summer Olympics? Guess we don't have any boxers any more.... everyone is in to some other kind of super fighting.

OK.... off to make a few phone calls before 5.... Happy Friday and good week-end wishes to all.


----------



## preston

irishowen - so glad to see you at the tea party - be sure and come often - we would love to see you. maybe you will have a picture to share of your sweater when it is finished. we love pictures.

sam



inishowen said:


> Can't resist being one of the first to reply. We're having nice sunny weather in Northern Ireland. I'm knitting myself a sweater from my stash. Broad stripes of beige, brown and pale blue. Have a nice weekend Sam, and all the other teapartiers.


----------



## preston

oh good heavens - dreamweaver - thank you for calling my attention to it - i mispelled pidgeon - not once but all the way through the recipe - now why didn't spell check catch it? sorry folks.

sam


----------



## jinx

Hello All.
I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx


----------



## purl2diva

jinx said:


> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx


There were a couple of different threads, two of which I responded to. I don't think it is because the victims were Sikh. And I am hoping it's not because we have become so accustomed to mass killings that no one pays attention anymore. My hope is that we would be tolerant and accepting of the beliefs of 
others.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## oddball

preston said:


> oh good heavens - dreamweaver - thank you for calling my attention to it - i mispelled pidgeon - not once but all the way through the recipe - now why didn't spell check catch it? sorry folks.
> 
> sam


Sam- it's ok thats how we spell pigeon in GB.


----------



## pammie1234

Good job! Now I shall read the posts!


----------



## Sandy

Thank you KatyNora for the correct post link to this week's tea party. I was beginning to feel as though I wasn't wanted ha ha! Very busy day for Glenn & I today we left the house at 7am for my mammogram, then we both had eye appointments. The bad thing was we had to kill about 1 1/2 hours from the 1st appt to the others. Then had to stop at Costco. By the time we got home it was 2:00pm. Then I was off to a few more errands to post office, bank, etc. Got home about 3 and have been trying for 40 minutes to get logged on to the new tea party. Sam I love pidgeon I usually roast it so this will have to be tried. Of course we have to have cheesecake for dessert!


----------



## wannabear

Is a Cornish game hen remotely like a pidgeon? 

I was concerned about the people killed but I wasn't here to comment.


----------



## KatyNora

jinx said:


> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx


I had a similar thought, Jinx, but not in the context of the tea party. Here at the party, we mostly just socialize as neighbors and don't often delve into solving the world's problems. But what did disturb me was how very little news coverage there was about the Wisconsin shooting. As far as I recall, I only ever heard the name of one of the victims mentioned. Perhaps it has more to do with the news "value" of the story, if you'll forgive me the use of that word. In the Colorado shooting just a week earlier, there is a living suspect and ongoing press coverage. In Wisconsin, the shooter's death "closed" the case right away. I don't know. I may well be completely off base - just thinking out loud.


----------



## nittergma

Glad it's another tea party already!! Looks like August is flying by faster than July! What is with this? I wish everything would slow down a little!! I think we've officially ended our drought here it rained yesterday and all day today roads were flooding! We have hay down and it is probably ruined by now. Sam, the cheesecake sounds good I've never had Pigeon before it might be good I don't know. I hope you enjoy your quiet weekend. It is cool and damp and sticky here almost feels cold compared to the past temps. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Joe P

The sadness of that shooting people going to church is tragic and I think we all are very shaken to our boots about it. 

Don't you think people are frightened and worried about groups of us doing things, like eating in restaurants, going to movies, going to church, etc.? Sometimes we humans are shocked and many times don't comment because we hide in our fright. I suppose this might not be an answer but I am supposing. The funerals are starting today and I think there are 3 tomorrow. 

I think I commented about repeat rounds for guns are not necessary but that is still part of our country and "
bearing arms" crap. 

My thoughts are with those families and their loved dead ones. joe p.


----------



## wannabear

You're right about the semi-automatics, Joe.


----------



## Lurker 2

Have had rather a hectic week myself, but that does not mean we don't care! I know rather a lot of Sikh people, and agree it is a peaceable belief system.



jinx said:


> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx


----------



## Joe P

OMG I got on the first page wonders will never cease. he he. joe p.


----------



## preston

jynx - i did not see the posts you talked about sorry.

i don't think you will find a more tolerant caring group on line as the the tea party. the amount of support, love and concern that are shown for each other - family members amd friends is not to be matched anywhere.

i have an idea that maybe a lot of people did not see it. we also have tend to stay away from anything political. now this wasn't political i know - and maybe someone should have picked up the thread - but believe me when i say that lack says nothing of the integrity of this group. we al felt sick to our stomachs at the shooting - of all the shooting tht have happened recently - maybe we don't discuss them - but it doesn't mean we weren't affected by them.

so i am asking that you do not judge us on this lack - it was not done intentionally. if you stick around and join in the conversation you will see just what a swell group of people we are. i am so proud to be a member of this group.

sam



jinx said:


> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx


----------



## StellaK

I personally feel that there is little I can do about all of the violence and carnage. I would like to see gun control but that is not the collective mood of this country. I am really saddened by what continues to happen. The violence will never heal our countries' differences in ideology. Our political discussions verge on radicalism and there seems no room for thoughtful debate. It is all "I'm right! You are wrong!". And if you are wrong, you are to be banished from my sight and life, however that can be accomplished.


----------



## preston

folks - i need to apologize - i am not sure what happened - it may have been that i was editing and forgot to hit the update button - to my savior katynora - thank you very much for picking up the ball. i wish there was a way to edit my post on last weeks tea party but there isn't - hope everyone finds their way to this weeks tea party. i will be more careful in the future.

another evening of olympics coming up. while i have enjoyed the olympics i will be glad when they are over and i can catch up on all the recording of regular programs i have. lol

a few more light showers - i do mean light - don't think they would make a difference in the rain guage. feel bad for heidi and family camping. sounded like they were having fun anyhow. sausage and pancakes for breakfast - by the campfire - doesn't that sound good.

sam


----------



## jheiens

Hello, Everyone!

Haven't had much to say recently--have been busy quilting on this huge quilt for middle GS. I'm tired of looking at it in the frame and the 2nd shift has not yet come in to finish it after all these years! I think they should all be fired immediately. LOL

We've had good rains off and on for the last 3 or 4 days and the temps have dropped into the upper 70s. Thunder has been rolling through the area for several days, too. The humidity dropped for a while this afternoon and we've even turned off the AC. I don't know that it will be manageable for the whole night, but we'll see.

Have house guests this weekend--DD's friend and his 3 children. The very fact that the children have even made the trip has turned into an interesting twist--but you all don't need or want to know all that story!!

May not have much chance to check in for a couple of days but take care all of you, all over. Thanks again, Sam, for hosting. I appreciate your skill at this gig.

Ohio Joy


----------



## DonnieK

preston said:


> jynx - i did not see the posts you talked about sorry.
> 
> i don't think you will find a more tolerant caring group on line as the the tea party. the amount of support, love and concern that are shown for each other - family members amd friends is not to be matched anywhere.
> 
> i have an idea that maybe a lot of people did not see it. we also have tend to stay away from anything political. now this wasn't political i know - and maybe someone should have picked up the thread - but believe me when i say that lack says nothing of the integrity of this group. we al felt sick to our stomachs at the shooting - of all the shooting tht have happened recently - maybe we don't discuss them - but it doesn't mean we weren't affected by them.
> 
> so i am asking that you do not judge us on this lack - it was not done intentionally. if you stick around and join in the conversation you will see just what a swell group of people we are. i am so proud to be a member of this group.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
Click to expand...

I totally agree with Sam. And, I did not see the post either. I am on quite a bit so don't know how I missed it. I feel sick everytime there is a senseless killing, regardless of race, religion, or culture. It is not the guns that kill but the people holding them and if you take guns from legal holders, that leaves the illegal holders and how then do we protect ourselves and our families. Gun control is not the answer. Dealing with the people who don't need guns is the answer. Please understand that I love everyone, and hurt for anyone who is hurting as do everyone on this forum. Like Sam said, stick around and see for yourself.


----------



## pammie1234

jinx said:


> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx


I am sorry that you feel that people don't care about the shooting. I have seen a lot on the internet. I think we are all concerned about the violence toward innocent victims, but I agree with someone else that said that that could be another thread instead of on the TP. My DM gets very frustrated with me because I don't like to watch the news. It is because it makes me sad. When I was watching the other day, within 3 minutes, they had 3 different stories of things that were depressing. I want this forum to remain light, friendly, and informative. I also hope that no one will use this forum to voice feelings over the up-coming election in the US. I get enough of that on TV. I am not intending to be offensive, I just feel that we need to stick to the true meaning of the TP.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, I spell pigeon the way I spelled it here. I had some pigeons as a kid and although I know that they are eaten as food, I would not do so at this time. I also have no pigeons around where I live now and cant purchase any in the store.
Now that cheesecake....I have a hard time to resist cheesecakes so I am going to have to seriously study this one!!!
Jinx, as far as the shooting at the temple goes, I am just going to state that there are horrendous things that go on in other countries as well and it is not all about what is happening in the USA. (Sorry but that is my opinion, and I know that there are those from other countries that do come and attend the Tea Party. When did you ever comment on the horrors that go on in Canada? like I said, it is not always all about the USA. No offense meant to any Americans but....I am saying that there are other people in the world who also have to deal with tragedies. Like the mass shootings that have gone on in Toronto and the southern Ontario cities, and in Alberta in the recent weeks. Like the devestations that are happening on our First Nations reservations. Like the mud slides that are happening in British Columbia that are wiping out entire villages complete with their people. Like the flooding that is washing out towns. No, it is not all about the horrors that are happening in the USA, other countries are also dealing with their own issues). Sometimes there are some things that are just too ugly to comment on at the Tea Party. Appropriately,there are also individual topics listed under the Chit Chat section of the Knitting Paradise that people have posted about this. The Tea Party is the Tea Party. 
Right now the Olympics are in the spotlight and cause for celebrations all around the world as we watch the atheletes do their very best in their sports. It was amazing that those swimmers who did the 10K were able to swim that long and for that distance! I am not a great swimmer. The relay races were something else! Loved the fan responses to the wrestling matches.
My niece turned 18 years old today. In a couple of weeks she is off to university! wow, I remember my brother holding this little wee one in his arms, and now she is off doing a chemistry major in university! It is hard to believe that these babies grow up in no time. 
Pammie you said "I want this forum to remain light, friendly, and informative. I also hope that no one will use this forum to voice feelings over the up-coming election in the US. I get enough of that on TV. I am not intending to be offensive, I just feel that we need to stick to the true meaning of the TP." And this is so true. There are other topics posted under chit-chat to deal with such issues, they dont have to come to the Tea Party. 
:thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> 70 degrees.......... that sounds like heaven and RAIN..... We actually did get 4 drops on Wednesday and we may fall below triple digits for a couple of days... but it is just plain miserable.
> 
> I think I'll pass on the pidgeon but the cheescake sounds delicious.....
> 
> It has been a busy and stressful couple of weeks here and not about to get much better for another week or two.... I haven't even read the last two Tea Parties and sure hope that there are no serious illnesses or any big, big events that I have missed.
> 
> Just a quick update..... Have to have mom's dental work done all over to the tune of $7,000 next Wed. She has decided to have a 7 tooth permanent bridge put in lower jaw onvolving 3 crowns and a root canal. Meanwhile, we have been back for adjustments twice a week since the last surgery. She really just has not tried to make it work. I'm not thrilled, but told her I would not take her to yet another dentist...... also managed to get glasses ordered, but they won't be in for another week..... we've paid way too much for those too but she wanted more choices (read... did not like the Dr's girl who helps with glasses) so we had to go to a high dollar place and get the very best... Sure hope she actually wears them.
> 
> DH was on Jury Duty 4 days this week. He was the 12th man chosen...... tough case but I'm glad he was on it. He is always complaining that he never gets called.
> 
> I've been to the urologist, a really neat gal but she says I can't have surgery while I'm coughing like this.... Gave me super strong meds and I'm back in a month. I'm supposed to walk in the pool with ankle weights....... FUN...... She also told me about a medication to ask the pulmonologist for..... Had my CT-Scan yesterday and picked up the results today. All is good, which is a real relief, given all that has been going on the last 6 months. That means that the visit with the oncologist Monday will be pretty uneventful. Right after that appointment, DH and I are to meet with a dietician for his pre-diabetes. I can cure that..... Lose weight! We'll see just how much his cooking style changes...... Meanwhile, he is taping knuckle instead of getting shots he wanted for the trigger finger. I'm sure that will be revisited. I have one more week to go before I call the pulmonologist and tell him I've still got the cough. It *might* be a little better.... but it isn't gone. I do have *a* voice that stays most of the day. It isn't *my* voice, but better than nothing... I am so tired of being Nurse Nancy......
> 
> Haven't seen a hug amount of the Olympics but enjoyed the volleyball, tennis, gymnastics and saw synchronized diving for the first time. I didn't know that existed. I'm sure we'll watch some of the basketball. Is tehre no boxing in the summer Olympics? Guess we don't have any boxers any more.... everyone is in to some other kind of super fighting.
> 
> OK.... off to make a few phone calls before 5.... Happy Friday and good week-end wishes to all.


So glad to hear from you Dreamweaver. Yes, you sure have had a lot going on in your life. First of all, congratulations on the good report from the CT scan :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is so fabulous.

Your mom sure is making things difficult and causing a lot of expense. Frustrating for sure. I know you are the one driving her everywhere and taking care of her so you are a very busy lady. We have quite a few care-takers on here and I'm sure you can all relate.

Sorry your cough is still persisting with a change of voice. This is the hardest thing to get rid of and sure is just hanging on. Hope your doctor will consider the suggestion of another med that might help. Sometimes a change is what's needed?

Jury duty and tape for trigger finger. DH is busy too.
We are always glad to hear from you and hope there will be more changes for the good.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sam..... I didn't know you *could* do spell check on here... I could be wrong too.... just the way I type it......

Jinx.... I do think Joe P has a point. It seems that news coverage does stop when there is some sort of conclusion of the event. There is an old saying that "If it bleeds, it leads" I do think that this shooting should hae had more national coverage. It was a very crowded news time with all the fires and other natural disasters and I think that helped shorten the coverage. As to KP....This is always a very caring group. I just think that topics that don't make the newsletter and often those posted on the week-end tend to have a lot less traffic....

Muslims, Hindus and Sikhs are so often mistaken for each other or grouped together when there are so many differences. Not that any of that matters..... No group should be attacked in such a manner.... I did see some rather good coverage and an iterview with the slain leader's son, but follow-up is definitely lacking. My heat goes out to all the victims and their familys.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Have had rather a hectic week myself, but that does not mean we don't care! I know rather a lot of Sikh people, and agree it is a peaceable belief system.
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
Click to expand...

Oh no, it wasn't cause I don't care. I never saw the post. It was just awful and my prayers go out to all of them to be the object of such hatred. I just can't get on all the time and as a result I miss a lot. My DH works on the computer and we only have one so I'm on for a few minutes and that's about it. Well more than a few minutes, but you know what I mean. I'm sure I miss a lot of things that I really care about and I apologize to all of you for missing things. I send loving wishes to the community of Sikhs that was so horribly attacked killed, and injured. I remember when a Sikh was killed after 9/11 and I was living in Germany then. Lets just say that people can usually get along, it is politics that cause a problem. The TP may stay away from the subject on purpose if it seems racially motivated or political. I think that could be part of it? I was told it is a Tea Party with light conversation. Not a quote, so I hope I'm not misrepresenting. We are all human beings and I wish peace for everyone.


----------



## wannabear

I don't think the tea party would move along for fifty to a hundred pages if the conversation was held down to cookies and flowers. Since we are indeed a caring group, we want to hear the challenges our friends are meeting. Someone with a heartache should not be shushed.


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpn - Of course we know that bad things are happening all over the world. If there is anything posted on KP, people do respond. We don't get all the international news. I think Jinx' concern was that there was very little comment on a post that *did* occur on KP.

As for politics..... Please no....... I can't wait for the elections to be over so we can all get back to our knitting. I love you all, but don't need to know how you feel about a political or religious issue. I believe many things, and have very strong opinions on a few..... but I'm not out to make any converts, have any arguments or feel the need to share.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> (Sorry but that is my opinion, and I know that there are those from other countries that do come and attend the Tea Party. When did you ever comment on the horrors that go on in Canada? like I said, it is not always all about the USA. No offense meant to any Americans but....I am saying that there are other people in the world who also have to deal with tragedies. "I want this forum to remain light, friendly, and informative. I also hope that no one will use this forum to voice feelings over the up-coming election in the US. I get enough of that on TV. I am not intending to be offensive, I just feel that we need to stick to the true meaning of the TP." And this is so true. There are other topics posted under chit-chat to deal with such issues, they dont have to come to the Tea Party.
> :thumbup:


Yes, we are an International Community with love for Humanity, although when people get too ridiculous my DH calls them human beans. Thank you for sharing what is going on your country and although you don't normally share those things, but just in response, I had to tell you how sorry I am to hear this. When I lived in Canada it was not like that with mass shootings. Of course that was about 60 years ago. What a shame it has changed so much. Love to you and our Canadian Community and all the other countries joining us here. The Tea Party is where we jump in and it isn't a specific thread. On chit chat you can create that topic and everyone gets on and talks about that specific topic. Here we jump in and try to catch up but very few of us can read every thread, so things get missed. Better on chit chat I agree. That way it is the subject and people can join in easier. As I said, I never even saw that post as I often get to only read a few pages and each thread is its own topic. Impossible for me to keep up with all. I don't think it is just about America as the TP was founded in England. :wink:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Daralene.... Thanks for the good wishes. I'm hoping to get back to some sort of normal very soon..... I'm going to start by spending the whole day in the studio trying to find the floor! I may even post pictures. Talk about embarrassment..... Maybe that will shame me into action....


----------



## wannabear

It wasn't that way HERE 60 years ago either. That's a shame.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sam...... I did a quick little search. Pidgeon is archaic. Like me.... You are absolutely correct.


----------



## Althea

Happy weekend, party goers. It's 10.20 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide, and my computer has been playing up over the last day or so: grrr! Think I've sorted out the problem now, but we'll see. Looks like being a cool but dry weekend here, so must get outside and try to turn a jungle into a garden. The days are starting to get longer now and it's no longer dark at 7 a.m. or 5 p.m. as it has been since about June. This is the last month of our winter. The jonquils are flowering with the promise of spring in a couple of weeks (September 1). Wishing all a great tea party: I'll pass on the pigeon Sam, but the cheesecake sounds mouth-watering.


----------



## Southern Gal

where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh.... 
still no rain, maybe next wk. 
i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr. 
sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon. 
i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive. 
see you guys later


----------



## KatyNora

Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpn - Of course we know that bad things are happening all over the world. If there is anything posted on KP, people do respond. We don't get all the international news. I think Jinx' concern was that there was very little comment on a post that *did* occur on KP.
> 
> As for politics..... Please no....... I can't wait for the elections to be over so we can all get back to our knitting. I love you all, but don't need to know how you feel about a political or religious issue. I believe many things, and have very strong opinions on a few..... but I'm not out to make any converts, have any arguments or feel the need to share.


Well said, Jynx! That's one of the things I like here. We clearly come from a variety of environments and viewpoints, but we care more about sharing our experiences than imposing our beliefs. Love it here! :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Daralene.... Thanks for the good wishes. I'm hoping to get back to some sort of normal very soon..... I'm going to start by spending the whole day in the studio trying to find the floor! I may even post pictures. Talk about embarrassment..... Maybe that will shame me into action....


That is wonderful. I'm doing some cleaning too and it looks like I'm getting ready to move. Took down the valances for cleaning and found a green dry cleaners. Yay!! Books, etc, in boxes, getting carpets cleaned too. I sure would love to see some picture s :!: :!: That would be wonderful. Maybe once I get straightened up here we could swap some photos on here.  You hang in there. You are doing a fantastic job and have so much on your plate. We are all thinking of you. After all, it seems like you are the hostess of KP to me. You have so many lovely and kind things to say about knitting projects people have done and things people are going through. I think many others think that too. You sure do make a positive difference on KP and at the TP.
Hugs, 
Daralene


----------



## jmai5421

KatyNora said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar thought, Jinx, but not in the context of the tea party. Here at the party, we mostly just socialize as neighbors and don't often delve into solving the world's problems. But what did disturb me was how very little news coverage there was about the Wisconsin shooting. As far as I recall, I only ever heard the name of one of the victims mentioned. Perhaps it has more to do with the news "value" of the story, if you'll forgive me the use of that word. In the Colorado shooting just a week earlier, there is a living suspect and ongoing press coverage. In Wisconsin, the shooter's death "closed" the case right away. I don't know. I may well be completely off base - just thinking out loud.
Click to expand...

MN had lots of news coverage. It might be because we are neighbors. Actually local news is still reporting on the shooting and the funerals. I don't understand either the Wisc shooting or the CO shooting. Even if you are mentally ill you should know right from wrong. There are just to many mass killings.


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> 
> Haven't had much to say recently--have been busy quilting on this huge quilt for middle GS. I'm tired of looking at it in the frame and the 2nd shift has not yet come in to finish it after all these years! I think they should all be fired immediately. LOL
> 
> We've had good rains off and on for the last 3 or 4 days and the temps have dropped into the upper 70s. Thunder has been rolling through the area for several days, too. The humidity dropped for a while this afternoon and we've even turned off the AC. I don't know that it will be manageable for the whole night, but we'll see.
> 
> Have house guests this weekend--DD's friend and his 3 children. The very fact that the children have even made the trip has turned into an interesting twist--but you all don't need or want to know all that story!!
> 
> May not have much chance to check in for a couple of days but take care all of you, all over. Thanks again, Sam, for hosting. I appreciate your skill at this gig.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Have fun with your company. Oh, you can tell us the twist. Chances are we want to know. He he. Take the time you need and then join us again. After all, we need our Ohio Joy!! ;-)


----------



## jmai5421

wannabear said:


> You're right about the semi-automatics, Joe.


ou are right Joe and Wannabear. What do we need semi automatics for?


----------



## daralene

Southern Gal said:


> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later


Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:


----------



## Needleme

preston said:


> folks - i need to apologize - i am not sure what happened - it may have been that i was editing and forgot to hit the update button - to my savior katynora - thank you very much for picking up the ball. i wish there was a way to edit my post on last weeks tea party but there isn't - hope everyone finds their way to this weeks tea party. i will be more careful in the future.
> 
> another evening of olympics coming up. while i have enjoyed the olympics i will be glad when they are over and i can catch up on all the recording of regular programs i have. lol
> 
> a few more light showers - i do mean light - don't think they would make a difference in the rain guage. feel bad for heidi and family camping. sounded like they were having fun anyhow. sausage and pancakes for breakfast - by the campfire - doesn't that sound good.
> 
> sam


Oh, our dearest Sam, no need to apologize. We've got your back!


----------



## daralene

Althea said:


> Happy weekend, party goers. It's 10.20 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide, and my computer has been playing up over the last day or so: grrr! Think I've sorted out the problem now, but we'll see. Looks like being a cool but dry weekend here, so must get outside and try to turn a jungle into a garden. The days are starting to get longer now and it's no longer dark at 7 a.m. or 5 p.m. as it has been since about June. This is the last month of our winter. The jonquils are flowering with the promise of spring in a couple of weeks (September 1). Wishing all a great tea party: I'll pass on the pigeon Sam, but the cheesecake sounds mouth-watering.


Hi Althea, what a wonderful time of year for you with spring flowers starting and days getting longer. Sounds so lovely :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples

As for me I abhor violence on anyones part. I do not support any group or person who engages in the same. I also view the competitiveness in sports as supporting the mindset that to excel above all others is an admirable goal. The pride of winnership eclipses all the best efforts to instill national and international peace. We see the way it eclipses national sports figures and leads then down a path that often brings much personal damage. Drugs abound in the sports field and every effort to rout them has failed because the coaches the trainers and the players all wink at them and would push their bodies into premature injury and eventual arthritic pain. Fitness is one thing and competitive sports has taken that and abused it. Sorry, that's my feeling and probably not a lot of you agree. But the violence we see is the eventual outcome of our nations' love affair with action and violence. Its in all our actions news, sports, entertainment etc. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> folks - i need to apologize - i am not sure what happened - it may have been that i was editing and forgot to hit the update button - to my savior katynora - thank you very much for picking up the ball. i wish there was a way to edit my post on last weeks tea party but there isn't - hope everyone finds their way to this weeks tea party. i will be more careful in the future.
> 
> another evening of olympics coming up. while i have enjoyed the olympics i will be glad when they are over and i can catch up on all the recording of regular programs i have. lol
> 
> a few more light showers - i do mean light - don't think they would make a difference in the rain guage. feel bad for heidi and family camping. sounded like they were having fun anyhow. sausage and pancakes for breakfast - by the campfire - doesn't that sound good.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam but no apology needed here.  We will always find you. I'm laughing as that sounds sinister :lol: :lol: ......I mean I go in and type in your name in the user, look in the topics you have created and go in to the correct date for the new TP.
Sorry to hear about the stitches in the wee one's head. Ouch!! That must have hurt so much. Glad everyone seems to be having a good time camping in spite of the weather. Perhaps it will be more fun in the cooler temps as long as it isn't pouring rain the whole time. Eating by a campfire....aaah the memories. Everything tastes so much better!
Thanks for the recipes. It is a lot of work I'm sure coming up with something each week but we sure do appreciate it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> As for me I abhor violence on anyones part. I do not support any group or person who engages in the same. I also view the competitiveness in sports as supporting the mindset that to excel above all others is an admirable goal. The pride of winnership eclipses all the best efforts to instill national and international peace. We see the way it eclipses national sports figures and leads then down a path that often brings much personal damage. Drugs abound in the sports field and every effort to rout them has failed because the coaches the trainers and the players all wink at them and would push their bodies into premature injury and eventual arthritic pain. Fitness is one thing and competitive sports has taken that and abused it. Sorry, that's my feeling and probably not a lot of you agree. But the violence we see is the eventual outcome of our nations' love affair with action and violence. Its in all our actions news, sports, entertainment etc.
> Marlark Marge.


You remind me of a young man I met from Russia. He had to escape and leave his wife behind. At one time he had been a gymnast and he shared with me that he and all his gymnast buddies had ruined all their joints at a young age. My experience of living abroad was so wonderful. I got to be friends with people from all over the world, (23 different countries) the Middle East, Asia, Russia, Albania, Iceland, Canary Islands, Africa, perhaps more than I can remember, and now other countries on here. Many of those people were political refugees and could never go home. I was amazed at how we all got along. We didn't talk politics, but enjoyed learning about each other and our countries. We even had different sounds for how a dog barks, the foods we ate for breakfast were all different. We were all learning to speak German and it was the only language we could communicate in and we wanted to learn about each other, so study we did so that we could just talk with each other. It was a wonderful experience that I will always be thankful for.


----------



## 5mmdpns

The point I was trying to get across was that tragedies and horrors happen everywhere and we do not have to dwell on them here at the Tea Party. There are other avenues and venues to vent about these things. Canada has one of the most gun-controlled countries in the world and still we have our share of shootings. Guns are made to kill living things with. It is the people who use the guns illegally that do the damage and give them a negative aspect. I was raised with rifles to be used for hunting purposes for food. That is legal. To use the rifles to hunt down and kill people is totally illegal and wrong. It does not just happen in the USA, but also in other countries. This is the Tea Party and we are discussing Tea Party things. That is my opinion on things. The Tea Party in my opinion, has become a much happier place without discussing the controverrsial things in life. I would like to see it remain that way.


----------



## wannabear

I was just wondering if in New England they still have Town Halls and meetings to decide things? I know there is some name for that system but it isn't coming to me. Stephen King writes about such things, but we just don't have them here.


----------



## purl2diva

Sam,
Thanks for hosting us again.

After waiting all summer for rain and cooler temperatures, they both came on the worst possible night for an organization that I belong to. We raise funds to supply "extras" that government funding does not cover to a company that provides care to seniors on a number of fronts: nursing home.assisted living, independent living, and community services such as adult day care and meal on wheels, Our biggest fund raiser is an Ice Cream Social each August. We provide pie, ice cream and a beverage for a four dollar ticket. We have volunteers who bake (upwards of 80 pies) as well as those who cut and serve the pies ice cream and coffee and clean up. Over 100 volunteers are involved. We set up tents and tables outside and usually attract around 400 people. Yesterday, it rained all day---no let up. Fortunately we have an indoor venue to move to but it can't accomodate the same numbers. Those who were brave enough to come out were SOAKED by the time they came from the parking lot to dining room. Entertainment also had to be cancelled. We were able to make lemonade out of lemons and served 284 people. That plus strong pre-event ticket sales hopefully will make a good profit. But it was a shame for everyone who worked so hard setting up everything outside.

In honor of our event, I'm including a favorite pie recipe:

CHERRY RHUBARB PIE


INGREDIENTS:
2 cups chopped rhubarb
1 (21 ounce) can cherry pie filling
3/4 cup white sugar	2 1/2 teaspoons quick-cooking tapioca
1 recipe Pastry for double-crust pie (9
inches)
1 tablespoon white sugar
DIRECTIONS:
1.	Combine the rhubarb, cherry pie filling, sugar, and tapioca in a large bowl. Let stand for 15 minutes.
2.	Pour filling into unbaked pie shell, and cover with pie crust. Brush top with milk, and sprinkle on sugar.
3.	Bake at 400 degrees F (200 degrees C) for 40 to 45 minutes.

Hope you like it. I hope everyone has a good week.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## quiltnqueen

Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpn - Of course we know that bad things are happening all over the world. If there is anything posted on KP, people do respond. We don't get all the international news. I think Jinx' concern was that there was very little comment on a post that *did* occur on KP.
> 
> As for politics..... Please no....... I can't wait for the elections to be over so we can all get back to our knitting. I love you all, but don't need to know how you feel about a political or religious issue. I believe many things, and have very strong opinions on a few..... but I'm not out to make any converts, have any arguments or feel the need to share.


Amen, sister. I love this forum, but it is not the appropriate place for debates, etc. It is intended to help our international knitting communitiy to grow and learn. i have learned so omuch from all of the KPers. Thanks so much. Let's keep it light!!


----------



## pammie1234

SouthernGal, I count points, too. I haven't been counting lately as it would probably be too high to count!I keep saying that "tomorrow I'll do better!" I hope I will.

Cherry Rhubarb Pie, sounds delicious!

School is getting ready to start and my DD still doesn't have a job. Pretty sad around here, but not like it had been. I haven't given up hope yet!


----------



## gottastch

My humble opinion regarding the violence in WI (and the world) and the lack of commentary here at the TP is that others (and me) come here for a brief few minutes to maybe escape and leave behind the day-to-day bad news that seems to plague everyone in some shape or form these days; just like knitting is my escape. No excuses...just my viewpoint.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Happy days! Another Tea Party. How can that be? And what happened to the days this week? Did I fall asleep and then just wake up to Friday? The newspaper ads and some t.v. commercials are showing all sorts of things for school. Before you know it, Christmas will be here. I want a Time Machine that will allow me to slow down the passage of time. It is still too hot here and we are in dire need of rain. The lawns are looking quite pathetic even with sprinklers being used during permitted times. I'm still knitting the two scarves and paining Christmas themes. So sorry I can't send photos, but I can give you a yummy recipe for a turkey with fruit salad I made for the first time this week. So easy and so good, so for you who live where it's HOT now, here goes:
Turkey Salad with Fruit

4 cups of mixed salad greens
10 oz. cooked turkey 
2 medium stalks celery
1 medium green onion with top
1 can (11 oz) mandarin orange segments
1 can (8 oz) sliced water chestnuts
1 container (6 oz.) peach, orange OR lemon yogurt
1/4 tsp. ground ginger
1 cup seedless green grapes

1. Wash the salad greens, let drain & refrigerate

2. Cut the turkey into 1/2 inch pieces to measure 2 cups. Thinly slice the celery to measure 1 cup. Peel and cut the green onion into 1/8 inch slices. Drain the orange sgments and water chestnuts in a strainer.

3. In a large bowl, mix the yogurt and ginger. Stir in the turkey, celery, onion, orange segments, water chestnuts and grapes. Cover and refrigerate at least 2 hours.

4. On 4 plates, arrange the salad greens. Top greens with turkey salad.

NOTE: My market has an assortment of turkey breasts which have been cooked and are cold. If yours does not, you may use the deli turkey breast, but buy a good brand. You may also substitute 2 cups of cut-up ham for the turkey and/or chicken.
Also, walnuts or pecans can be substituted for the water chestnuts to add crunch to this salad. Use 1/2 cup coarsely chopped nuts. 

Enjoy!


----------



## gottastch

81brighteyes said:


> Happy days! Another Tea Party. How can that be? And what happened to the days this week? Did I fall asleep and then just wake up to Friday? The newspaper ads and some t.v. commercials are showing all sorts of things for school. Before you know it, Christmas will be here. I want a Time Machine that will allow me to slow down the passage of time. It is still too hot here and we are in dire need of rain. The lawns are looking quite pathetic even with sprinklers being used during permitted times. I'm still knitting the two scarves and paining Christmas themes. So sorry I can't send photos, but I can give you a yummy recipe for a turkey with fruit salad I made for the first time this week. So easy and so good, so for you who live where it's HOT now, here goes:
> Turkey Salad with Fruit
> 
> 4 cups of mixed salad greens
> 10 oz. cooked turkey
> 2 medium stalks celery
> 1 medium green onion with top
> 1 can (11 oz) mandarin orange segments
> 1 can (8 oz) sliced water chestnuts
> 1 container (6 oz.) peach, orange OR lemon yogurt
> 1/4 tsp. ground ginger
> 1 cup seedless green grapes
> 
> 1. Wash the salad greens, let drain & refrigerate
> 
> 2. Cut the turkey into 1/2 inch pieces to measure 2 cups. Thinly slice the celery to measure 1 cup. Peel and cut the green onion into 1/8 inch slices. Drain the orange sgments and water chestnuts in a strainer.
> 
> 3. In a large bowl, mix the yogurt and ginger. Stir in the turkey, celery, onion, orange segments, water chestnuts and grapes. Cover and refrigerate at least 2 hours.
> 
> 4. On 4 plates, arrange the salad greens. Top greens with turkey salad.
> 
> NOTE: My market has an assortment of turkey breasts which have been cooked and are cold. If yours does not, you may use the deli turkey breast, but buy a good brand. You may also substitute 2 cups of cut-up ham for the turkey and/or chicken.
> Also, walnuts or pecans can be substituted for the water chestnuts to add crunch to this salad. Use 1/2 cup coarsely chopped nuts.
> 
> Enjoy!


Sounds yummy!


----------



## 81brighteyes

My mother used to make a rhubarb pie, but I have never seen rhubard in stores here. The combination with the cherry pie filling sounds delectable. Okay, Sam, now that I'm salivating what am I supposed to do? Could you send me a piece via pidgeon carrier?


----------



## jheiens

jinx said:


> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx


Jinx, I think you are mistaken if you believe that if folks here may not have posted to your expectations, then it must be because we don't care about the grief and broken hearts and families of the Sikh community in WI.

Surely you remember being taught as a child or having taught youngsters in your family that there are certain topics best not discussed at table?

This is a social gathering at Sam's ''table'' and we are his guests. Yes, we may comment on an illness in the family around the table, the birth of a new family member, a successful job hunt, or a troubling development in a significant other's/spouse's medical sitauation; BUT we learned not to bring up toileting accidents our toddlers have, really gross details of an accident or a surgical procedure, or how disgusting the piece of dessert being eaten across the table really looks to us. (just saying . . . . lol)

This does not mean that we've stopped caring about the alcoholic BIL, the drug problems a neighbor's child may be having, or the unexpected pregnancy of an unwed grandchild---nor about the senseless killing of stangers by a mentally ill, dangerously armed stranger. We are even concerned for his parents and siblings.

We aren't shallow people who lack empathy, but there is a time and a place for everything; sometimes this just isn't it.

I, too, and thankful and happy to be a part of this group of caring people.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 81brighteyes

So sorry, purl2diva. I gave Sam the credit for the Rhubarb and Cherry Pie recipe. Oh my! I guess I'm getting sleepy. Sam doesn't have to send me a piece afterall and he may keep the pidgeon at home! I'm sure you have heard the old saying: "Sometimes I wonder about thee and me, but mostly about ME". (I think it had said "about thee", but in this case -------- ME.


----------



## jinx

I am truly sorry I brought it up. I did not mean it had been brought up on the tea party. It was what was going on in my life this week. You hear of it happening, but you never expect it to happen in your back yard. 
I agree with you that religion and politic do not belong on the tea party. I also wish they were not on the Paradise at all. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## gottastch

jinx said:


> I am truly sorry I brought it up. I did not mean it had been brought up on the tea party. It was what was going on in my life this week. You hear of it happening, but you never expect it to happen in your back yard.
> I agree with you that religion and politic do not belong on the tea party. I also wish they were not on the Paradise at all. Again, I am sorry.


No worries, Jinx. We wouldn't be human if we didn't care about things like this. Some are just better at expressing their thoughts, at a time like this, than others.


----------



## daralene

purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> Thanks for hosting us again.
> 
> After waiting all summer for rain and cooler temperatures, they both came on the worst possible night for an organization that I belong to. We raise funds to supply "extras" that government funding does not cover to a company that provides care to seniors on a number of fronts: nursing home.assisted living, independent living, and community services such as adult day care and meal on wheels, Our biggest fund raiser is an Ice Cream Social each August. We provide pie, ice cream and a beverage for a four dollar ticket. We have volunteers who bake (upwards of 80 pies) as well as those who cut and serve the pies ice cream and coffee and clean up. Over 100 volunteers are involved. We set up tents and tables outside and usually attract around 400 people. Yesterday, it rained all day---no let up. Fortunately we have an indoor venue to move to but it can't accomodate the same numbers. Those who were brave enough to come out were SOAKED by the time they came from the parking lot to dining room. Entertainment also had to be cancelled. We were able to make lemonade out of lemons and served 284 people. That plus strong pre-event ticket sales hopefully will make a good profit. But it was a shame for everyone who worked so hard setting up everything outside.
> 
> In honor of our event, I'm including a favorite pie recipe:
> 
> CHERRY RHUBARB PIE
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 2 cups chopped rhubarb
> 1 (21 ounce) can cherry pie filling
> 3/4 cup white sugar	2 1/2 teaspoons quick-cooking tapioca
> 1 recipe Pastry for double-crust pie (9
> inches)
> 1 tablespoon white sugar
> DIRECTIONS:
> 1.	Combine the rhubarb, cherry pie filling, sugar, and tapioca in a large bowl. Let stand for 15 minutes.
> 2.	Pour filling into unbaked pie shell, and cover with pie crust. Brush top with milk, and sprinkle on sugar.
> 3.	Bake at 400 degrees F (200 degrees C) for 40 to 45 minutes.
> 
> Hope you like it. I hope everyone has a good week.
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


So sorry the weather had to try and ruin things, but sounds like a great thing you are involved in. Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## KatyNora

81brighteyes - thank you so much for the salad recipe. It looks so refreshing and I suspect it's one of those that can be changed with substitutions, favorite fruits and such. I think it's on this weekend's shopping list.


----------



## margewhaples

It is 8:40 pm and I wish all a good night and a blessed wkend.
orcagrandma you are in my prayers and thoughts tonite. May you
experience positive results from your surgery and regain your health and sight. Marlark Marge.


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> SouthernGal, I count points, too. I haven't been counting lately as it would probably be too high to count!I keep saying that "tomorrow I'll do better!" I hope I will.
> 
> Cherry Rhubarb Pie, sounds delicious!
> 
> School is getting ready to start and my DD still doesn't have a job. Pretty sad around here, but not like it had been. I haven't given up hope yet!


Sure hope she finds a job soon. It is so difficult now. I don't ever remember a time like this during my lifetime. Perhaps before I was born during the depression. Wishing her all the best and a new job.


----------



## daralene

81brighteyes said:


> So sorry, purl2diva. I gave Sam the credit for the Rhubarb and Cherry Pie recipe. Oh my! I guess I'm getting sleepy. Sam doesn't have to send me a piece afterall and he may keep the pidgeon at home! I'm sure you have heard the old saying: "Sometimes I wonder about thee and me, but mostly about ME". (I think it had said "about thee", but in this case -------- ME.


That's ok. Purl2diva can make the pie and Sam can send the pidgeon to carry it to you, so you did sort of get it right. :lol:


----------



## daralene

jinx said:


> I am truly sorry I brought it up. I did not mean it had been brought up on the tea party. It was what was going on in my life this week. You hear of it happening, but you never expect it to happen in your back yard.
> I agree with you that religion and politic do not belong on the tea party. I also wish they were not on the Paradise at all. Again, I am sorry.


It was very upsetting and of course you care. Just felt a little like you were saying we didn't care about something so awful. We don't want you to think that. Yes, happening in your back yard is shocking. Just know that we aren't insensitive and we care. Sorry we gave that impression.


----------



## KatyNora

jinx said:


> I am truly sorry I brought it up. I did not mean it had been brought up on the tea party. It was what was going on in my life this week. You hear of it happening, but you never expect it to happen in your back yard.
> I agree with you that religion and politic do not belong on the tea party. I also wish they were not on the Paradise at all. Again, I am sorry.


Don't feel badly at all, Jinx. I'm sure no one was offended. And you're right, we never expect such awful things to happen in our own neighborhood. It's no wonder it was foremost in your thoughts this week.


----------



## daralene

oops double reply, but did want to say:

Jinx, so glad you are with us/ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

It's been a very busy week, we had a lovely 4 day visit with DH's sister and brother-in-law whom we hadn't seen for a couple of years. Toured some of our local wineries (and did some sampling) and other tourist highlights and got lots of good conversation in on the deck. We don't usually get much lightning here, but had a terrific showing a couple of days ago. I've always loved watching lightening (as long as I was safe indoors or on a sheltered deck); when we lived in Alberta we saw tremendous shows when storms moved in over the Rockies. Next month my brother and sister-in-law will visit and we can do it all again.

I'll pass on the pigeon as well. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## gottastch

gottastch said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry I brought it up. I did not mean it had been brought up on the tea party. It was what was going on in my life this week. You hear of it happening, but you never expect it to happen in your back yard.
> I agree with you that religion and politic do not belong on the tea party. I also wish they were not on the Paradise at all. Again, I am sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, Jinx. We wouldn't be human if we didn't care about things like this. Some are just better at expressing their thoughts, at a time like this, than others.
Click to expand...

I meant me...that I'm not good at expressing my thoughts sometimes so choose not to say anything and that others are much better at this type of thing.


----------



## daralene

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a very busy week, we had a lovely 4 day visit with DH's sister and brother-in-law whom we hadn't seen for a couple of years. Toured some of our local wineries (and did some sampling) and other tourist highlights and got lots of good conversation in on the deck. We don't usually get much lightning here, but had a terrific showing a couple of days ago. I've always loved watching lightening (as long as I was safe indoors or on a sheltered deck); when we lived in Alberta we saw tremendous shows when storms moved in over the Rockies. Next month my brother and sister-in-law will visit and we can do it all again.
> 
> I'll pass on the pigeon as well. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


You sure are busy with company. Glad you had such a nice time. I love thunder storms but do sometimes get scared when the house shakes. When we lived on the 15th floor I used to feel like I could be a weather lady as I could see the storms coming and lightning near and far. That was amazing and so beautiful. To see it moving in over the Rockies must be breathtaking. Enjoy your next company.

I think you could substitute chicken or quail for the pidgeon!


----------



## daralene

wannabear said:


> I was just wondering if in New England they still have Town Halls and meetings to decide things? I know there is some name for that system but it isn't coming to me. Stephen King writes about such things, but we just don't have them here.


What I remember is Town Hall Meetings. Maybe there is another term you want :?:


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone! Sam, great looking table again. I'll also pass on the pigeon pie, but the cheese cake sounds really yummy. 
Well, the kittens passed their wellness check today and came home to take up residence in the craft room until they get used to the dogs, they are so sweet. I tried taking pics, I'll see if they turned out good enough to share, they were hiding when I took them. 

Dreamweaver, good to see you back, glad doctors visits are going well but hope things settle down soon for you, you are really having more than your share of challenges with mom. 

Joe, hey, how are you?

I don't comment on things that I feel overly emotional about, and there are quite a few of those issues. I agree that there is no excuse to harm people because they have different views, religion or political, senseless. 

Well, I'm off to do something, don't know what but something.  Trying to talk DH into going for ice cream, we'll see how that works out for me. lol


----------



## gottastch

My brain has officially stopped working...I'm sure it stopped a while ago but it is confirmed now by looking around the room for the cell phone when it is right in front of me...time for bed, good night all...see you tomorrow morning with a cup of coffee and maybe some pull-apart bread - yummmmmmmm.


----------



## preston

well said pammie - it is depressing to watch the news - i know the newspeople think it is the right of the people to know - but i question that. am i better off knowing two little babies were shot tonight in toledo - one killed - one fighting for her life - i don't think so.

sam


----------



## preston

dreamweaver - you are never archaic - i have seen it spelled with a "d" many times - but at least everyone knew what i was talking about. lol

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam...... I did a quick little search. Pidgeon is archaic. Like me.... You are absolutely correct.


----------



## preston

when i was growing up in the 40's amd 50's we never heard of anything like we have today - however - i think it went on just the same - it just wasn't reported on like it is today. you had to be a bonnie and clyde to make the papers.

sam



wannabear said:


> It wasn't that way HERE 60 years ago either. That's a shame.


----------



## preston

thanks needleme - thats a good feeling.

sam



Needleme said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> folks - i need to apologize - i am not sure what happened - it may have been that i was editing and forgot to hit the update button - to my savior katynora - thank you very much for picking up the ball. i wish there was a way to edit my post on last weeks tea party but there isn't - hope everyone finds their way to this weeks tea party. i will be more careful in the future.
> 
> another evening of olympics coming up. while i have enjoyed the olympics i will be glad when they are over and i can catch up on all the recording of regular programs i have. lol
> 
> a few more light showers - i do mean light - don't think they would make a difference in the rain guage. feel bad for heidi and family camping. sounded like they were having fun anyhow. sausage and pancakes for breakfast - by the campfire - doesn't that sound good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, our dearest Sam, no need to apologize. We've got your back!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thanks needleme - thats a good feeling.

sam



Needleme said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> folks - i need to apologize - i am not sure what happened - it may have been that i was editing and forgot to hit the update button - to my savior katynora - thank you very much for picking up the ball. i wish there was a way to edit my post on last weeks tea party but there isn't - hope everyone finds their way to this weeks tea party. i will be more careful in the future.
> 
> another evening of olympics coming up. while i have enjoyed the olympics i will be glad when they are over and i can catch up on all the recording of regular programs i have. lol
> 
> a few more light showers - i do mean light - don't think they would make a difference in the rain guage. feel bad for heidi and family camping. sounded like they were having fun anyhow. sausage and pancakes for breakfast - by the campfire - doesn't that sound good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, our dearest Sam, no need to apologize. We've got your back!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

joy - thanks so much for the recipe - love rubarb - know the pie would be delicious. thanks for joining us at the tea table - come again real soon.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> Thanks for hosting us again.
> 
> After waiting all summer for rain and cooler temperatures, they both came on the worst possible night for an organization that I belong to. We raise funds to supply "extras" that government funding does not cover to a company that provides care to seniors on a number of fronts: nursing home.assisted living, independent living, and community services such as adult day care and meal on wheels, Our biggest fund raiser is an Ice Cream Social each August. We provide pie, ice cream and a beverage for a four dollar ticket. We have volunteers who bake (upwards of 80 pies) as well as those who cut and serve the pies ice cream and coffee and clean up. Over 100 volunteers are involved. We set up tents and tables outside and usually attract around 400 people. Yesterday, it rained all day---no let up. Fortunately we have an indoor venue to move to but it can't accomodate the same numbers. Those who were brave enough to come out were SOAKED by the time they came from the parking lot to dining room. Entertainment also had to be cancelled. We were able to make lemonade out of lemons and served 284 people. That plus strong pre-event ticket sales hopefully will make a good profit. But it was a shame for everyone who worked so hard setting up everything outside.
> 
> In honor of our event, I'm including a favorite pie recipe:
> 
> CHERRY RHUBARB PIE
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 2 cups chopped rhubarb
> 1 (21 ounce) can cherry pie filling
> 3/4 cup white sugar	2 1/2 teaspoons quick-cooking tapioca
> 1 recipe Pastry for double-crust pie (9
> inches)
> 1 tablespoon white sugar
> DIRECTIONS:
> 1.	Combine the rhubarb, cherry pie filling, sugar, and tapioca in a large bowl. Let stand for 15 minutes.
> 2.	Pour filling into unbaked pie shell, and cover with pie crust. Brush top with milk, and sprinkle on sugar.
> 3.	Bake at 400 degrees F (200 degrees C) for 40 to 45 minutes.
> 
> Hope you like it. I hope everyone has a good week.
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


----------



## preston

quiltnqueen - welcome to the tea party - so glad you decided o drop in - we look forward to having new people join in the conversation so come again real soon.

sam



quiltnqueen said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpn - Of course we know that bad things are happening all over the world. If there is anything posted on KP, people do respond. We don't get all the international news. I think Jinx' concern was that there was very little comment on a post that *did* occur on KP.
> 
> As for politics..... Please no....... I can't wait for the elections to be over so we can all get back to our knitting. I love you all, but don't need to know how you feel about a political or religious issue. I believe many things, and have very strong opinions on a few..... but I'm not out to make any converts, have any arguments or feel the need to share.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, sister. I love this forum, but it is not the appropriate place for debates, etc. It is intended to help our international knitting communitiy to grow and learn. i have learned so omuch from all of the KPers. Thanks so much. Let's keep it light!!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thankyou for the recipe 81brighteyes - sounds delicious - noncook recipes are so welcome during the hot weather we have been having. anxious to try this one.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Happy days! Another Tea Party. How can that be? And what happened to the days this week? Did I fall asleep and then just wake up to Friday? The newspaper ads and some t.v. commercials are showing all sorts of things for school. Before you know it, Christmas will be here. I want a Time Machine that will allow me to slow down the passage of time. It is still too hot here and we are in dire need of rain. The lawns are looking quite pathetic even with sprinklers being used during permitted times. I'm still knitting the two scarves and paining Christmas themes. So sorry I can't send photos, but I can give you a yummy recipe for a turkey with fruit salad I made for the first time this week. So easy and so good, so for you who live where it's HOT now, here goes:
> Turkey Salad with Fruit
> 
> 4 cups of mixed salad greens
> 10 oz. cooked turkey
> 2 medium stalks celery
> 1 medium green onion with top
> 1 can (11 oz) mandarin orange segments
> 1 can (8 oz) sliced water chestnuts
> 1 container (6 oz.) peach, orange OR lemon yogurt
> 1/4 tsp. ground ginger
> 1 cup seedless green grapes
> 
> 1. Wash the salad greens, let drain & refrigerate
> 
> 2. Cut the turkey into 1/2 inch pieces to measure 2 cups. Thinly slice the celery to measure 1 cup. Peel and cut the green onion into 1/8 inch slices. Drain the orange sgments and water chestnuts in a strainer.
> 
> 3. In a large bowl, mix the yogurt and ginger. Stir in the turkey, celery, onion, orange segments, water chestnuts and grapes. Cover and refrigerate at least 2 hours.
> 
> 4. On 4 plates, arrange the salad greens. Top greens with turkey salad.
> 
> NOTE: My market has an assortment of turkey breasts which have been cooked and are cold. If yours does not, you may use the deli turkey breast, but buy a good brand. You may also substitute 2 cups of cut-up ham for the turkey and/or chicken.
> Also, walnuts or pecans can be substituted for the water chestnuts to add crunch to this salad. Use 1/2 cup coarsely chopped nuts.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## preston

good show 81brighteyes - am afraid the pidgeon would eat it first.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> My mother used to make a rhubarb pie, but I have never seen rhubard in stores here. The combination with the cherry pie filling sounds delectable. Okay, Sam, now that I'm salivating what am I supposed to do? Could you send me a piece via pidgeon carrier?


----------



## Dori Sage

Just returned home from the HOT San Fernando Valley. At 9:00 p.m. it was 97 degrees. When I got home at 10 ish, it is 66 here.

When I left this mornign here it was 73 in Sherman Oaks, 107. Ugh... 

So happy to be back here at the beach. Good nite all.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, night all, see you tomorrow. 
hope everyone sleeps well.


----------



## preston

i don't believe that for a minute gottastch - we love hearing from you and your take on things - don't ever stop.

sam


----------



## preston

precious kitties - it won't be long before they rule the roost.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam, great looking table again. I'll also pass on the pigeon pie, but the cheese cake sounds really yummy.
> Well, the kittens passed their wellness check today and came home to take up residence in the craft room until they get used to the dogs, they are so sweet. I tried taking pics, I'll see if they turned out good enough to share, they were hiding when I took them.
> 
> Dreamweaver, good to see you back, glad doctors visits are going well but hope things settle down soon for you, you are really having more than your share of challenges with mom.
> 
> Joe, hey, how are you?
> 
> I don't comment on things that I feel overly emotional about, and there are quite a few of those issues. I agree that there is no excuse to harm people because they have different views, religion or political, senseless.
> 
> Well, I'm off to do something, don't know what but something.  Trying to talk DH into going for ice cream, we'll see how that works out for me. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oh Sam, you are so right.... No one wants to hear about little ones being hurt.. You know, things did happen when we were growing up..... but I son't think as much. there has been a shift in our lifetime. We were taught to respect police and other authority figures and we actaully believed that we would be caught and punished if we did something wrong... or at least for the most part. Then, with instant news, more media and a lot of other factors, there was a shift. People learned that they *could* get a way with things. Bad guys aren't always caught and punished. There is not nearly the respect for authority figures. I think that makes a huge difference....

I can see i need to do some backtracking and see what the story is with Orcagrandma..... I know I saw some posts from her earlier this week... or I think I did. Now it sounds s if she is having some eye surgery. Hope whatever it is, she is on the mend.....

Pammie.... Sorry there is no job for your DD yet.... it is tough. Is there a substitute registry that she might be able to use while waiting for something more permanent? I'm not familiar with how the substitute system works these days....

Polendra..... Love the kittens. It is so much fun to watch them explore a new place. I can hardly see the second one.... I hope they and the dogs come to a peaceful coexistance......

Well guys, I do want to get some work accomplished tomorrow so I probably should get to bed soon.... Besides, some of the tension has decided to settle in my back today and I just took a couple of DH's pain pills. I'm hoping that will bring the sandman real soon. See you all tomorrow. Rest well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Took me a while to spot Bruno! they look like lovely kittens- very sleek. Good luck with the adjustment to the dogs- may take a day or two!...



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam, great looking table again. I'll also pass on the pigeon pie, but the cheese cake sounds really yummy.
> Well, the kittens passed their wellness check today and came home to take up residence in the craft room until they get used to the dogs, they are so sweet. I tried taking pics, I'll see if they turned out good enough to share, they were hiding when I took them.
> 
> Dreamweaver, good to see you back, glad doctors visits are going well but hope things settle down soon for you, you are really having more than your share of challenges with mom.
> 
> Joe, hey, how are you?
> 
> I don't comment on things that I feel overly emotional about, and there are quite a few of those issues. I agree that there is no excuse to harm people because they have different views, religion or political, senseless.
> 
> Well, I'm off to do something, don't know what but something.  Trying to talk DH into going for ice cream, we'll see how that works out for me. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

I am sure the media has a lot to answer for by creating the instant sensation- and then moving on to the next crisis- even as recently as my own childhood- it took time before we heard of events- and it was impossible to get cameras reporting the way we now do with our androids and Ipods. Maybe it is that moment of 'glory' that some of these sick people are seeking. They have to be sick to want to kill so many.


----------



## Ezenby

Want you all to know the conversations on TP are always enlightening but talking about the violence in our world is a downer. So Im with the uplifting subjects, prayers, blessings, recipes and good will thoughts.. and of course, stitching away. Thanks for all the wonderful people on TP. This is the first time I have been on with you since late July due to a very heartbreaking incident. Love all.


----------



## Ezenby

Just watched two Turkey women win in the 1500 m....gold and silver. How about that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby-hope the heart is starting to heal- There is truth in the saying that time does heal- but it can take a very long time!


----------



## Ezenby

myfanwy...dont we all have sorrow at some time? Bless us all. Thank you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Forgot to say thanks for the wonderful cherry-rhubarb pie recipe. I have never had this combo but it i love them both so I know it will be a winner.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ezenby said:


> myfanwy...dont we all have sorrow at some time? Bless us all. Thank you.


It is true, we all have sorrows.... And yes, bless us all.... Remember though.... there are many here who care for you and are holding you up in spirit. No need to walk alone. I agree that directing our thoughts toward the positive in life is always a good thing and can help lighten even the darkest days..... Here's wishing you sunshine on your path to the future......


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you daralene and Dreamweaver. She has signed up to be a substitute in several districts. I am hoping that that will open the door for a full-time job. 

Love the recipes, except maybe the pigeon. Not sure if they even sell that at the store! I have eaten quail and liked it, but I will pass on most wild things. Except maybe where men are concerned! LOL


----------



## Marny CA

This should help:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgeon

I'm a Buckeye, born and raised. Mom used to make squab but I've not in about 50 years.

Living on the coast of Lake Erie means we got all the good and bad weather. LOL Hmmm, but then Long Island had that, too. Now I'm in southern California and it's never hot but is now. It also seldom rains - our high for a year is 14 inches.


----------



## Marny CA

Yelp says Figaro's in Ft Wayne IS closed.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/figaros-fort-wayne

Cherries and Rhubarb! Yum. I do, however, prefer just the crust, if it's good and slightly burned.


----------



## Marny CA

preston said:


> ...
> Bake  350 degrees  one hour
> I hope everyone had a good day  watched some of the Olympics (wasnt the ribbon dancing wild?)...sam


BAKE for one hour - NOT on a hot day! LOL

The ribbon gymnasts are amazing.

When will they make cooking and knitting/crocheting an Olympic sport -- I wonder.


----------



## Marny CA

Children are carefully taught to be competitive - without learning the consequences.

Education is only a by-product - more money is spent on sports than arts and learning how to write and spell and read.

Boxing, Wrestling, Archery, Shooting - why are these allowed?

Anyone else see those as violent? Not quite like swimming and gymnastics.

Is "Tea Party" here likened to the political arena?



margewhaples said:


> As for me I abhor violence on anyones part. I do not support any group or person who engages in the same. I also view the competitiveness in sports as supporting the mindset that to excel above all others is an admirable goal. The pride of winnership eclipses all the best efforts to instill national and international peace. We see the way it eclipses national sports figures and leads then down a path that often brings much personal damage. Drugs abound in the sports field and every effort to rout them has failed because the coaches the trainers and the players all wink at them and would push their bodies into premature injury and eventual arthritic pain. Fitness is one thing and competitive sports has taken that and abused it. Sorry, that's my feeling and probably not a lot of you agree. But the violence we see is the eventual outcome of our nations' love affair with action and violence. Its in all our actions news, sports, entertainment etc.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## oddball

Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpn - Of course we know that bad things are happening all over the world. If there is anything posted on KP, people do respond. We don't get all the international news. I think Jinx' concern was that there was very little comment on a post that *did* occur on KP.
> 
> As for politics..... Please no....... I can't wait for the elections to be over so we can all get back to our knitting. I love you all, but don't need to know how you feel about a political or religious issue. I believe many things, and have very strong opinions on a few..... but I'm not out to make any converts, have any arguments or feel the need to share.


Thats very true dreamweaver and I think that can be said for several people.
I just love this site for all the different topics and help that it covers.


----------



## Jan L

Good Morning Everyone. We finally have some truly welcome and long overdue rain. I think I heard we were down 16 inches before this rain started. It was announced this week that our corn crop is a total loss, but some of the soy beans will be saved. That's tough for our farmers as well as the rest of us who eat food. 

There are some yummy recipes this morning already. 

Dreamweaver, hopefully after this week you can take a deep breath and relax a bit. Glad for your good news, sorry for your hectic schedule.

Althea, wish we were starting Spring and spring flowers here. Our summer became unbearably hot really fast. Between the heat, drought and critters, I didn't enjoy gardening much this year.

Thursday evening we went to the golf course for our league. It started sprinkling and they called it off. I don't think I've stopped smiling yet. I can't remember a rain that was so welcomed. I've been taping the Olympics, so I can pick and choose which events I want to watch. Plus, the Today show has had lots of side trips and info about the London region that have been fascinating as well as educational. I picked up my knitting and settled in for some enjoyable hours. 

I tried to give blood yesterday and was turned down because of a low iron count. I've never been turned away before. Guess I'll have to add some more high iron foods to my diet. It wasn't horribly low. Don't suggest liver anyone. It isn't going to happen. 

I'll pop back later to check posts and catch up on today's conversation. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## needlelark

Dreamweaver said:


> 70 degrees.......... that sounds like heaven and RAIN..... We actually did get 4 drops on Wednesday and we may fall below triple digits for a couple of days... but it is just plain miserable.
> 
> I think I'll pass on the pidgeon but the cheescake sounds delicious.....
> 
> It has been a busy and stressful couple of weeks here and not about to get much better for another week or two.... I haven't even read the last two Tea Parties and sure hope that there are no serious illnesses or any big, big events that I have missed.
> 
> Just a quick update..... Have to have mom's dental work done all over to the tune of $7,000 next Wed. She has decided to have a 7 tooth permanent bridge put in lower jaw onvolving 3 crowns and a root canal. Meanwhile, we have been back for adjustments twice a week since the last surgery. She really just has not tried to make it work. I'm not thrilled, but told her I would not take her to yet another dentist...... also managed to get glasses ordered, but they won't be in for another week..... we've paid way too much for those too but she wanted more choices (read... did not like the Dr's girl who helps with glasses) so we had to go to a high dollar place and get the very best... Sure hope she actually wears them.
> 
> DH was on Jury Duty 4 days this week. He was the 12th man chosen...... tough case but I'm glad he was on it. He is always complaining that he never gets called.
> 
> I've been to the urologist, a really neat gal but she says I can't have surgery while I'm coughing like this.... Gave me super strong meds and I'm back in a month. I'm supposed to walk in the pool with ankle weights....... FUN...... She also told me about a medication to ask the pulmonologist for..... Had my CT-Scan yesterday and picked up the results today. All is good, which is a real relief, given all that has been going on the last 6 months. That means that the visit with the oncologist Monday will be pretty uneventful. Right after that appointment, DH and I are to meet with a dietician for his pre-diabetes. I can cure that..... Lose weight! We'll see just how much his cooking style changes...... Meanwhile, he is taping knuckle instead of getting shots he wanted for the trigger finger. I'm sure that will be revisited. I have one more week to go before I call the pulmonologist and tell him I've still got the cough. It *might* be a little better.... but it isn't gone. I do have *a* voice that stays most of the day. It isn't *my* voice, but better than nothing... I am so tired of being Nurse Nancy......
> 
> Haven't seen a hug amount of the Olympics but enjoyed the volleyball, tennis, gymnastics and saw synchronized diving for the first time. I didn't know that existed. I'm sure we'll watch some of the basketball. Is tehre no boxing in the summer Olympics? Guess we don't have any boxers any more.... everyone is in to some other kind of super fighting.
> 
> OK.... off to make a few phone calls before 5.... Happy Friday and good week-end wishes to all.


Oooof... Dreamweaver...that's to tough a week for one lovely lady...don't forget to look after yourself...and here's a Big Hug from England! xx


----------



## wannabear

Marny CA said:


> Children are carefully taught to be competitive - without learning the consequences.
> 
> Education is only a by-product - more money is spent on sports than arts and learning how to write and spell and read.
> 
> Boxing, Wrestling, Archery, Shooting - why are these allowed?
> 
> Anyone else see those as violent? Not quite like swimming and gymnastics.
> 
> Is "Tea Party" here likened to the political arena?


I agree with you in most things. I deplore the competition between sports teams that was pushed on us even when I was in high school. They wanted us to actually hate the people from the next town down the road.

The only thing is, archery requires much skill and strength. It seems to me a fine thing to concentrate on. I doubt any of those people go shoot animals. But shooting? Boxing? There's no point whatsoever to boxing except to hurt somebody. I won't watch that.


----------



## DonnieK

7 pages and we are still on the same topic? Let's move on. Did anyone learn anything new this week with regard to knitting or crocheting? Did anyone learn something on KP this week about someone that they did not know? Did anyone learn how to delicately change the subject without hurting someone's feelings? 
I learned that I love the yarn from Turkey! I also learned that Big Lots is carrying a bigger varity of yarn and guess where it comes from---yes, Turkey! 
I also learned that sharing stash is a wonderful feeling and gives someone else a bit of joy also. And, I learned that my stash will never get smaller if i don't get busy and do some of these patterns I have been collecting!

I have never eaten pidgeon, but, I have eaten rabbit, quail, squirrel, deer, and without knowing it, rattlesnake!
Personally, I do not care for the wild meat taste, but my youngest son loved it. I prefer beef steak, pork chops, and chicken legs. But, to each his own and growing up as a kid if I didn't eat the fried rabbit or fried squirrel, I was gonna be hungry! 

However, now cheesecake, that is a different story! I can eat cheesecake and often. That recipe sounds devine.

I haven't been cooking of late because it is just too dadgone hot. Even the microwave seems to put out heat. I have tried, and almost succeeded in making my house a cave and only leave when I have to. It just takes me too long to get my body heat back down. I will be totally happy to see any cold fronts or rains that anyone cares to ship down my way!

Hugs to everyone and hope you all have a fantastic weekend, or what is left of your weekends, and pray everyone has a good week coming up and that your hearts desires are met and joy abounds in your homes.


----------



## Marny CA

wannabear said:


> ... I agree with you in most things. I deplore the competition between sports teams that was pushed on us even when I was in high school. They wanted us to actually hate the people from the next town down the road.
> 
> The only thing is, archery requires much skill and strength. It seems to me a fine thing to concentrate on. I doubt any of those people go shoot animals. But shooting? Boxing? There's no point whatsoever to boxing except to hurt somebody. I won't watch that.


I can understand 'sport' with a true bow and arrow - not with a high-powered contraption!! My friend's husband and sons went deer hunting with those horrible weapons. (then husband became allergic to deer!! LOL)

My then-9 yo played soccer - and 3 years in a row as MVP -- it was horrible to hear the opposing coach yelling to his team 'Kill number 12'

My son was also an Advanced Placement student from 2nd grade through high school. So sports were not his focus even as good as he was.

Thank you, wannabear, for caring.


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry I brought it up. I did not mean it had been brought up on the tea party. It was what was going on in my life this week. You hear of it happening, but you never expect it to happen in your back yard.
> I agree with you that religion and politic do not belong on the tea party. I also wish they were not on the Paradise at all. Again, I am sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, Jinx. We wouldn't be human if we didn't care about things like this. Some are just better at expressing their thoughts, at a time like this, than others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant me...that I'm not good at expressing my thoughts sometimes so choose not to say anything and that others are much better at this type of thing.
Click to expand...

That is me. I have trouble writing my thoughts. I also just read mostly and am envious of people that experss such wonderful beautiful thoughts.


----------



## knitonepurlone

Not sure if this is the spot to put this, but I wanted tolet whoever posted the Grape Salad recipe awhile back that it is making it's way around Michigan at potlucks! I took it to work for a potluck which resulted in sharing of the recipe and that person told me they took it to a potluck and also had to share . . . .. So thanks for sharing it is delicious! When I tell folks where I found the recipe they are a bit surprised


----------



## jmai5421

preston said:


> when i was growing up in the 40's amd 50's we never heard of anything like we have today - however - i think it went on just the same - it just wasn't reported on like it is today. you had to be a bonnie and clyde to make the papers.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't that way HERE 60 years ago either. That's a shame.
Click to expand...

That was probably because we didn't have the internet and satelites for instant newscasts.. I think that we can see that in the reporting of WWII and Iraq. Newspeople had to be there or it came out on their wireless machines, no instant pictures..


----------



## joycevv

Hi Sam, my bird guides all spell pigeon just as you did. I've never seen it spelled any other way myself!


----------



## Grandma M

Dreamweaver said:


> 70 degrees.......... that sounds like heaven and RAIN..... We actually did get 4 drops on Wednesday and we may fall below triple digits for a couple of days... but it is just plain miserable.
> 
> I think I'll pass on the pidgeon but the cheescake sounds delicious.....
> 
> It has been a busy and stressful couple of weeks here and not about to get much better for another week or two.... I haven't even read the last two Tea Parties and sure hope that there are no serious illnesses or any big, big events that I have missed.
> 
> Just a quick update..... Have to have mom's dental work done all over to the tune of $7,000 next Wed. She has decided to have a 7 tooth permanent bridge put in lower jaw onvolving 3 crowns and a root canal. Meanwhile, we have been back for adjustments twice a week since the last surgery. She really just has not tried to make it work. I'm not thrilled, but told her I would not take her to yet another dentist...... also managed to get glasses ordered, but they won't be in for another week..... we've paid way too much for those too but she wanted more choices (read... did not like the Dr's girl who helps with glasses) so we had to go to a high dollar place and get the very best... Sure hope she actually wears them.
> 
> DH was on Jury Duty 4 days this week. He was the 12th man chosen...... tough case but I'm glad he was on it. He is always complaining that he never gets called.
> 
> I've been to the urologist, a really neat gal but she says I can't have surgery while I'm coughing like this.... Gave me super strong meds and I'm back in a month. I'm supposed to walk in the pool with ankle weights....... FUN...... She also told me about a medication to ask the pulmonologist for..... Had my CT-Scan yesterday and picked up the results today. All is good, which is a real relief, given all that has been going on the last 6 months. That means that the visit with the oncologist Monday will be pretty uneventful. Right after that appointment, DH and I are to meet with a dietician for his pre-diabetes. I can cure that..... Lose weight! We'll see just how much his cooking style changes...... Meanwhile, he is taping knuckle instead of getting shots he wanted for the trigger finger. I'm sure that will be revisited. I have one more week to go before I call the pulmonologist and tell him I've still got the cough. It *might* be a little better.... but it isn't gone. I do have *a* voice that stays most of the day. It isn't *my* voice, but better than nothing... I am so tired of being Nurse Nancy......
> 
> Haven't seen a hug amount of the Olympics but enjoyed the volleyball, tennis, gymnastics and saw synchronized diving for the first time. I didn't know that existed. I'm sure we'll watch some of the basketball. Is tehre no boxing in the summer Olympics? Guess we don't have any boxers any more.... everyone is in to some other kind of super fighting.
> 
> OK.... off to make a few phone calls before 5.... Happy Friday and good week-end wishes to all.


Dreamweaver: I can put myself in your shoes a bit. I had to take care of my mother(she has passed away now).
We love our Mom's but it takes a saint to put up with them.
Just remember a phrase I used to use: this to shall pass.
Anyway if you remember to laugh it helps to keep your
head in shape. God bless


----------



## Marny CA

joycevv said:


> Hi Sam, my bird guides all spell pigeon just as you did. I've never seen it spelled any other way myself!


A favorite actor of mine: Walter Pidgeon

I posted a URL about the origins of pidgeon/pigeon


----------



## sam0767

Good Morning everyone. It is Saturday morning 8:38 A.M. I am really messed up today. Keep thinking it is Sunday as I am at work and don't usually work on Sat. But switched days. It will pay off come Wed. I usually work my 16 hour shift on Weds, but Co-worker switched days with me. And of cours I always say if you will do my Wed. morning shift and I will come in for the afternoon shift. She always does that for me. Yesterday was cool and rainy all day here in my neck of the woods in Mi. I am loving it for sure. It isnlike fall here right now. Not wearing shorts but jeans yesterday and today. Rainy today again. And nice and cool. I am loving this after the hot spells we have had recently. 

I haven't done much knitting this week. I am making a baby sweater for no particular reason. Just using up some of my stash until pay day and I can go up and get more arn to start Christmas gifts. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Karena

As always, thanks for the tea party. Southern CA has been HOT. On the 101 Freeway, leaving LA, heading NW thru the San Fernando Valley, a friend in her car said 114. I think it is some kind of a record. I am in the house. Maybe a good time to clean closets and take a yarn inventory. 
Went to the Ventura Country Fair, smaller than LA or Orange counties, and saw a lot of nice yarn and quilt projects in the Home Goods Building. There is a knitting group called Anancapa (after one of our Channel Islands) who gives demos and shows their projects. I learned a tiny rib stitch last year. There are still many 4-H'ers in my area. Yarn spinners too. I petted the sheep. 
Have a good weekend all. 
Karen 
ps I didn't notice pidgeon was misspelled either.


----------



## Karena

Thanks for pointing that out. Now I will check pigeon. 
Maybe some confusion, isn't there a pidgeon language. 
Glad I have a computer--soooo easy to get references.
K


----------



## Karena

I guess pidgeon (sp) is a surname. 
I have been thinking about cheesecake since the read the Tea Party. Maybe a nice blueberry pancake with cream cheese instead. The calories are mounting already this summer. 
k


----------



## wannabear

Pidgin is a simplified version of a language that makes it possible to communicate a little. That's what you'd call the way people talk when they first move here and are learning English.

Our hot weather has backed off for the moment. We've been overcast and some areas have had heavy rains. My air conditioner doesn't have to run so many hours a day. My yard is completely out of hand, though, because I'm just not going to go out there and beat back the jungle when it's around 100.


----------



## patocenizo

Hello Sam! Thanks for the wonderful recipes . Got up this morning and barely made it to my workout because last night we went to a Shakeaspeare under the Stars play at one of the local universities and got home a little late. Orange County, California has not been too hot and last night was delightful sitting in an open theatre and enjoying the cool breeze. Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Karena

Thanks for the info. I have a lot of half facts rolling around in my head--guess I couldn't spell pidgin, as in Pidgin English. 
k


----------



## Joe P

I am up and learning all new things from all of you. I hope you all have a great week end as I know we will. The suggestion about switching chicken for pigeon was great. I am going to do those "Chicken Croquettes" (Dave's recipe) for tonight's dinner and home made french fries from scratch, tossed green salad and apple betty from a friend's recipe. Tomorrow I hope to take Mother to Mass with me. I agree Dream weaver about the trials of the taking care of others and someone mentioned "This too will pass" and I agree and that was comforting to hear and I hope it was for you too. Take care y'all. joe p


----------



## judyr

Hi all. What interesting opinions from all over the world about a lot of things. Please tell me why this is called a tea party? I have seen this on the KP, but never read it. And today's viewpoints and opinions have given me a very good insight into our KP "population". WOW, I have been missing a lot here. Thanks for explaining, and I will not miss this again. Who starts the tea party? Can it be on any subject?


----------



## countrygal

Preston, I need also to go back to school as this is how we spell PIGEON in Ohio--Seneca County.
Joann Maggie


----------



## Knitwitch51

Dreamweaver said:


> 70 degrees.......... that sounds like heaven and RAIN..... We actually did get 4 drops on Wednesday and we may fall below triple digits for a couple of days... but it is just plain miserable.
> 
> I think I'll pass on the pidgeon but the cheescake sounds delicious.....
> 
> It has been a busy and stressful couple of weeks here and not about to get much better for another week or two.... I haven't even read the last two Tea Parties and sure hope that there are no serious illnesses or any big, big events that I have missed.
> 
> Just a quick update..... Have to have mom's dental work done all over to the tune of $7,000 next Wed. She has decided to have a 7 tooth permanent bridge put in lower jaw onvolving 3 crowns and a root canal. Meanwhile, we have been back for adjustments twice a week since the last surgery. She really just has not tried to make it work. I'm not thrilled, but told her I would not take her to yet another dentist...... also managed to get glasses ordered, but they won't be in for another week..... we've paid way too much for those too but she wanted more choices (read... did not like the Dr's girl who helps with glasses) so we had to go to a high dollar place and get the very best... Sure hope she actually wears them.
> 
> DH was on Jury Duty 4 days this week. He was the 12th man chosen...... tough case but I'm glad he was on it. He is always complaining that he never gets called.
> 
> I've been to the urologist, a really neat gal but she says I can't have surgery while I'm coughing like this.... Gave me super strong meds and I'm back in a month. I'm supposed to walk in the pool with ankle weights....... FUN...... She also told me about a medication to ask the pulmonologist for..... Had my CT-Scan yesterday and picked up the results today. All is good, which is a real relief, given all that has been going on the last 6 months. That means that the visit with the oncologist Monday will be pretty uneventful. Right after that appointment, DH and I are to meet with a dietician for his pre-diabetes. I can cure that..... Lose weight! We'll see just how much his cooking style changes...... Meanwhile, he is taping knuckle instead of getting shots he wanted for the trigger finger. I'm sure that will be revisited. I have one more week to go before I call the pulmonologist and tell him I've still got the cough. It *might* be a little better.... but it isn't gone. I do have *a* voice that stays most of the day. It isn't *my* voice, but better than nothing... I am so tired of being Nurse Nancy......
> 
> Haven't seen a hug amount of the Olympics but enjoyed the volleyball, tennis, gymnastics and saw synchronized diving for the first time. I didn't know that existed. I'm sure we'll watch some of the basketball. Is tehre no boxing in the summer Olympics? Guess we don't have any boxers any more.... everyone is in to some other kind of super fighting.
> 
> OK.... off to make a few phone calls before 5.... Happy Friday and good week-end wishes to all.


Dreamweaver, hope you got to watc the boxing that was on yesterday.

Sorry to hear of your ailments. Hopefully your cough will go away as the temperatures lower. Humidity and heat are a real problem for my breathing/coughing. Right now I'm walking around with a voice so low that you'd think I sang bass in a male barbershop quartet. lol

As the British say, 'Stay Calm and Carry On"!


----------



## nittergma

I agree with your post DonnieK it is a good point. I for one, enjoy this tea party because it's a mix of happy things like knitting and daily life and opportunities to care for each other. I hear bad news happening around the world where ever I go and I just like to sometimes tune it out for a while and join you all in a nice chat.


----------



## Southern Gal

i am pretty slow this morn, just got on get up and go right now, i suspect the couch is calling me for a little rest. since i have nothing planned for today, except what i want to do, guess its ok. we are going to meet a sm group at our fellowship hall at church and bring snacks and play cards or games. some of our new young couples need someplace to go to have fun and hang out besided a bar, so this way, the kids can play ball in the gym and we can either play cards, watch a movie. someone could cook, if they wanted to. so i think we will have a fun time. my nephew told me to bring the canasta game and he would play with me. we have regular cards, uno, phase 10, 
ok, can't wait to get to the couch, bj is watching the olympics.


----------



## Knitwitch51

KatyNora said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar thought, Jinx, but not in the context of the tea party. Here at the party, we mostly just socialize as neighbors and don't often delve into solving the world's problems. But what did disturb me was how very little news coverage there was about the Wisconsin shooting. As far as I recall, I only ever heard the name of one of the victims mentioned. Perhaps it has more to do with the news "value" of the story, if you'll forgive me the use of that word. In the Colorado shooting just a week earlier, there is a living suspect and ongoing press coverage. In Wisconsin, the shooter's death "closed" the case right away. I don't know. I may well be completely off base - just thinking out loud.
Click to expand...

The recent shooting rampage is being covered daily on several Canadian channels. It is such a horrible event. I keep all those involved in my prayers and harken back to the service which I watched about the prior weeks tragedy where a church was filled and prayed for the families of the victims and the family of the shooter ... noone wins in these situations.

I've been delighted to see competing teams and individual competitors at the Olympics clearing embracing and congratulating their fellow competitors - esp. the Women's 4x100 relay and the decathalon competitors. There was also a wonderful message on Facebook from the Costa Rican who was wiped out when Simon Whitfield lost control of his bike. Gracious, kind and a true olympic spirit.


----------



## west coast kitty

A perfect start to the day, a little mist coming off the lake with a bright blue sky and just a little breeze. Morning coffee on the deck with the laptop to catch up with the TP. I'm pretty new to TP so still get a little lost with whose who and what's happening in your lives, but this is such a friendly, caring site - I can see how many of you have become friends - that I look forward to checking in often.


----------



## waterdragon

Hi first time on this site. Was curious as to what the Tea Party had to do with knitting... thinking the Political instead find it closer to the Mad Hatter's tea party with discussions in so many directions. Glad you try to keep it light and social. Found Sam's Pigeon recipe interesting but since my husband hates pigeons growing up in the city (he laughs when they freeze to the bridge die and fall off) I think I will try this recipe using chicken as it is available. I am not callous in regards to the shootings in the Siek temple just because they are a religeous group. Shooting innocents is wrong no matter who they are or where they are. People aren't being taught the ten commandments the last 7 which deal with our relationship to each other. Character matters and I wish people would live more by the Golden Rule: Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. instead of: Do to others before they do to you.


----------



## Poledra65

judyr said:


> Hi all. What interesting opinions from all over the world about a lot of things. Please tell me why this is called a tea party? I have seen this on the KP, but never read it. And today's viewpoints and opinions have given me a very good insight into our KP "population". WOW, I have been missing a lot here. Thanks for explaining, and I will not miss this again. Who starts the tea party? Can it be on any subject?


Hello Judyr, good to have you, hope stay. The Tea Party was originally started by an English gentleman as a place to just enjoy each others company the with light conversation to just enjoy being together the way you would in an English (or any other) drawing room. Sam (Preston) starts and hosts the TP (Tea Party) every week now and is doing a marvelous job of keeping us all hydrated, full, and in line. 
Hope you love it here as much as we all do. 
Oh, it he starts a new TP every Friday evening US time, and will put the link to the new thread on the last page (usually) of the prior weeks TP.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning all. I have been up since the dogs drug me out of bed at 7am for breakfast. I need to go get a second cup of coffee, I was debating whether to go back to bed or not but now I've been up to long. Ah well, what's one to do. 
Kittens are settling into the craft room just fine, they have found they can hide in my clothes to sleep. lol Have to go looking for them occasionally. The little girl usually comes right out when she hears me but Bruno I think, is going to be a very restful kitty unlike his hellion sister. lol...He just looks at you and blinks those cute little crossed eyes. 
Well, maybe we'll get to the garage sale directly one block over, they have sewing materials and machines. YUM!

Waterdragon, welcome to the parlor, hope you visit us often.


----------



## grandmann

I don't know what to do with all the mass shootings. My opinion I think there should be gun regulations. Some of these guns these people have should have never been issued out. Well, I'm afraid I might get to political. I don't believe in guns. In our area a cousin shot another cousin in a hunting accident. the kids were 11 yr. old. What a impact that one must live with after shooting his cousin who died.


----------



## waterdragon

Guns don't kill people do. Regulating guns means taking them out of the hands of people who follow the laws so only the unlawful will have them to use against you. Key is to know gun safety and not leave them where children have access.


----------



## wannabear

About that rhubarb-cherry pie. Can any of you folks buy rhubarb now?


----------



## waterdragon

Thank you. I am disabled from an accident with an illeagal. He hit me and ripped the tire off my truck and knocked me into a signal light. Of course no insurance not his car and ran from the scene. I've had to deal with multipe surgeries. Stuck in a chair for 4 months with one surgery so do a lot of needlework. This year I am able to get around better but expecting more surgery next year as the car accident triggered a joint disease. Doc told me I need a vacation on a volcano with no family. LOL. Recently went to a lecture on Civil War Quilts with a local guild and was really intrigued. Have since been collecting fabric to do a Civil War Quilt, and a Revolutionary Quilt. I also collect patterns especially old ones. Don't want to see these arts die so I also teach others to knit and crochet. Also taught myself to tat, embroider, you name it. Love learning new skills.


----------



## cheyenne620

jinx said:


> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx


I didn't see the postings about the shootings. I think the public is getting to used to the shootings. I think it is terrible that people think they can go around shooting people, just because their religion may be different than ours. Isn't that what the United States is about, being able to worship in the faith of your choice.


----------



## margewhaples

Joining once again we seem focused on violence and can't seem to leave it alone. The day is dawning bright and quite warm 78 deg being the overnight temp. You would think I would be feeling lots better, but that is not the case yet. I am still hopeful. Thank God for Air conditioning in these last days. Only one room is air conditioned here. We used to have 5 days of warm weather in the 100's and then it would break and be more moderate. The sky here is seldom blue, but rather a clouded almost grey. Hardly anyone keeps the lawns green as the cost of watering has become astronomical. I live in a very quiet
area of the city all week, on weekends succumbing to mind numbing noise of multiple languages, cacaphony, fireworks,
mysterious drum beats, WII 2 sounds, and helicopters circling over head to the tunes of sirens here and there punctuating same. I dread the weekend evenings anymore as no once seems to have consideration for their neighbors and play all their various entertainments so that they can be heard several houses away. I have exceptional hearing and can hear conversations from across a crowded room so this disturbs my peace. What has happened to common sense. These people are ruining their and their children's hearing I'm sure. There is always inadequate numbers of places to park for the numbers of vehicles owned and operated by the number of households /lot. People even park right in my driveway without making sure that I am not going to need it. Marlark Marge.


----------



## preston

ezenby - welcome back to the tea party - so sorry to hear there were troubles in your life. please join us often and allow us to give you bushels of love and support.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Want you all to know the conversations on TP are always enlightening but talking about the violence in our world is a downer. So Im with the uplifting subjects, prayers, blessings, recipes and good will thoughts.. and of course, stitching away. Thanks for all the wonderful people on TP. This is the first time I have been on with you since late July due to a very heartbreaking incident. Love all.


----------



## purl2diva

wannabear said:


> About that rhubarb-cherry pie. Can any of you folks buy rhubarb now?


I don't have a garden but friends who do are making a second cutting here. I try to stock up and freeze it so I can have some all year round.


----------



## preston

welcome to the tea party marny - so good of you to join us. please drop in as often as you can - we always have an empty chair at the table.

sam



Marny CA said:


> This should help:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgeon
> 
> I'm a Buckeye, born and raised. Mom used to make squab but I've not in about 50 years.
> 
> Living on the coast of Lake Erie means we got all the good and bad weather. LOL Hmmm, but then Long Island had that, too. Now I'm in southern California and it's never hot but is now. It also seldom rains - our high for a year is 14 inches.


----------



## preston

we of the tea party recognize that each of us is an individual and thus has their own belief system and political leanings. one can get fairly heated up discussing politics so we tend to stay clear of that type of discussion. controversal subjects are not good subjects to discuss around the tea table - tea cups break when thrown at someone.

sam



Marny CA said:


> Is "Tea Party" here likened to the political arena?


----------



## preston

needlelark - welcome to the tea party - so good of you to drop in - we hope you make a habit of it. we love lots of new people in the conversation - makes it more interesting.

sam



needlelark said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 70 degrees.......... that sounds like heaven and RAIN..... We actually did get 4 drops on Wednesday and we may fall below triple digits for a couple of days... but it is just plain miserable.
> 
> I think I'll pass on the pidgeon but the cheescake sounds delicious.....
> 
> It has been a busy and stressful couple of weeks here and not about to get much better for another week or two.... I haven't even read the last two Tea Parties and sure hope that there are no serious illnesses or any big, big events that I have missed.
> 
> Just a quick update..... Have to have mom's dental work done all over to the tune of $7,000 next Wed. She has decided to have a 7 tooth permanent bridge put in lower jaw onvolving 3 crowns and a root canal. Meanwhile, we have been back for adjustments twice a week since the last surgery. She really just has not tried to make it work. I'm not thrilled, but told her I would not take her to yet another dentist...... also managed to get glasses ordered, but they won't be in for another week..... we've paid way too much for those too but she wanted more choices (read... did not like the Dr's girl who helps with glasses) so we had to go to a high dollar place and get the very best... Sure hope she actually wears them.
> 
> DH was on Jury Duty 4 days this week. He was the 12th man chosen...... tough case but I'm glad he was on it. He is always complaining that he never gets called.
> 
> I've been to the urologist, a really neat gal but she says I can't have surgery while I'm coughing like this.... Gave me super strong meds and I'm back in a month. I'm supposed to walk in the pool with ankle weights....... FUN...... She also told me about a medication to ask the pulmonologist for..... Had my CT-Scan yesterday and picked up the results today. All is good, which is a real relief, given all that has been going on the last 6 months. That means that the visit with the oncologist Monday will be pretty uneventful. Right after that appointment, DH and I are to meet with a dietician for his pre-diabetes. I can cure that..... Lose weight! We'll see just how much his cooking style changes...... Meanwhile, he is taping knuckle instead of getting shots he wanted for the trigger finger. I'm sure that will be revisited. I have one more week to go before I call the pulmonologist and tell him I've still got the cough. It *might* be a little better.... but it isn't gone. I do have *a* voice that stays most of the day. It isn't *my* voice, but better than nothing... I am so tired of being Nurse Nancy......
> 
> Haven't seen a hug amount of the Olympics but enjoyed the volleyball, tennis, gymnastics and saw synchronized diving for the first time. I didn't know that existed. I'm sure we'll watch some of the basketball. Is tehre no boxing in the summer Olympics? Guess we don't have any boxers any more.... everyone is in to some other kind of super fighting.
> 
> OK.... off to make a few phone calls before 5.... Happy Friday and good week-end wishes to all.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooof... Dreamweaver...that's to tough a week for one lovely lady...don't forget to look after yourself...and here's a Big Hug from England! xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Did you all see the story about the dog that saved her pups from a house fire? She carried them one by one to the firetruck and put then in on the steps then climbed in with them. That's one smart mommy.


----------



## preston

jmai - don't just read - join in - we all have different ways of expressing ourself - one is not better than another. so join in and often - we would love to hear from you.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry I brought it up. I did not mean it had been brought up on the tea party. It was what was going on in my life this week. You hear of it happening, but you never expect it to happen in your back yard.
> I agree with you that religion and politic do not belong on the tea party. I also wish they were not on the Paradise at all. Again, I am sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, Jinx. We wouldn't be human if we didn't care about things like this. Some are just better at expressing their thoughts, at a time like this, than others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant me...that I'm not good at expressing my thoughts sometimes so choose not to say anything and that others are much better at this type of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is me. I have trouble writing my thoughts. I also just read mostly and am envious of people that experss such wonderful beautiful thoughts.
Click to expand...


----------



## oddball

Sam- just been out for lunch with DH to a craft centre that has several shops selling various gifts and products. One shop selling sweets and handmade chocs, went into get DH some sugar frees and ther stood a small box of yarn.50p a ball. The lady is selling her stash gradually and is going to keep adding bits to it. Note to self, take more cash when I next go. Somebody elses stash always looks better doesn't it?


----------



## preston

knitonepurlone - welcome to the tea party - so glad you decided to join us. would you refresh my memory by giving us the recipe for grape salad again - i don't remember seeing it. and be sure to join us often - the more people at the tea party the better.

sam



knitonepurlone said:


> Not sure if this is the spot to put this, but I wanted tolet whoever posted the Grape Salad recipe awhile back that it is making it's way around Michigan at potlucks! I took it to work for a potluck which resulted in sharing of the recipe and that person told me they took it to a potluck and also had to share . . . .. So thanks for sharing it is delicious! When I tell folks where I found the recipe they are a bit surprised


----------



## gottastch

Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me! 

Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!

The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud. 

Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.


----------



## preston

joy - good to hear from you - i just copied the recipe as it was. wecome to the party - make it a habit to join us as often as you can - the tea table is never too full.

sam



joycevv said:


> Hi Sam, my bird guides all spell pigeon just as you did. I've never seen it spelled any other way myself!


----------



## preston

karena - don't be a stranger now - we would like to see you as often as possible - i've said it so many times but it is true - the more people that join in makes the tea party that much better -and we never run out of room at the table.

sam



Karena said:


> As always, thanks for the tea party. Southern CA has been HOT. On the 101 Freeway, leaving LA, heading NW thru the San Fernando Valley, a friend in her car said 114. I think it is some kind of a record. I am in the house. Maybe a good time to clean closets and take a yarn inventory.
> Went to the Ventura Country Fair, smaller than LA or Orange counties, and saw a lot of nice yarn and quilt projects in the Home Goods Building. There is a knitting group called Anancapa (after one of our Channel Islands) who gives demos and shows their projects. I learned a tiny rib stitch last year. There are still many 4-H'ers in my area. Yarn spinners too. I petted the sheep.
> Have a good weekend all.
> Karen
> ps I didn't notice pidgeon was misspelled either.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Marge, Sorry to hear you are not feeling too well! I would happily ship you some of our rain if I could! Yesterday morning when I had the dogs out the sky was so clear I saw lots of stars I had forgotten, were in the morning sky- it varies of course from season to season! I am so glad we can get by without the cost of air-conditioning- usually we have too much wind- certainly when it is driving the rain- like this morning. In a recent posting you mentioned that you might try two dogs to replace the errant Hobo, I will wish on you two Chihuahua size dogs, who can play together while you are out and love you because you love them and feed them- it would be so good to know you had company!
It was a shock when the nurse mentioned Korsakoff's but I have read one of the diagnoses now and it all sounds very familiar. It does seem hard that my wonderful friend lost his last ten years to the disease and now my darling probably has it, and suffers from knowing what he can no longer recall. [if that makes sense]. 
I started to reply because of your comment about people parking in your driveway- we have one bad offender- I would not mind so much if he asked- but does he? It is a problem in our case because the drive way is shared by the three houses. But it is annoying! What if one of us had an emergency and the ambulance could not get close?
I am largely getting on top of my fit of the melancholies- it helps having company- I have not had to live ever terribly long just by myself- but if Fale decides he wants to live with his family instead of with me- I think I will just have to accept and learn to be on my own. I am very uncertain of the wisdom of taking in a boarder- and if I had a spare bedroom I could suggest to my grand daughter that she is old enough now to come and stay- we have the main 'theme park' in NZ here- that is usually quite a drawcard for the young! 
Hope you have a lovely Saturday/ Sunday, dear, it is three thirty seven am here, and I am instructed to wake Fale at 5 so he can have his shower and get ready- too early for church- but that is what he wants!

Happy weekend to all our newcomers- have you all been lurking in the shadows while we talked. There are those of us who miss Fireballdave, and Gingerwitch, and NanaCaren, but our new host Sam is doing a stalwart job of getting us started chatting each week- love you Sam!!! And Dreamweaver, and MJS, and jmai, and poledra, and joep and the list goes on- it is hard to learn all the new names, and recall all that you have been saying. 
Althea, when you get up, hope you have a lovely Sunday, I am missing Darowil already and she may be gone for weeks!!!... oh and I nearly forgot Daralene- it is impossible to remember every one!...



margewhaples said:


> Joining once again we seem focused on violence and can't seem to leave it alone. The day is dawning bright and quite warm 78 deg being the overnight temp. You would think I would be feeling lots better, but that is not the case yet. I am still hopeful. Thank God for Air conditioning in these last days. Only one room is air conditioned here. We used to have 5 days of warm weather in the 100's and then it would break and be more moderate. The sky here is seldom blue, but rather a clouded almost grey. Hardly anyone keeps the lawns green as the cost of watering has become astronomical. I live in a very quiet
> area of the city all week, on weekends succumbing to mind numbing noise of multiple languages, cacaphony, fireworks,
> mysterious drum beats, WII 2 sounds, and helicopters circling over head to the tunes of sirens here and there punctuating same. I dread the weekend evenings anymore as no once seems to have consideration for their neighbors and play all their various entertainments so that they can be heard several houses away. I have exceptional hearing and can hear conversations from across a crowded room so this disturbs my peace. What has happened to common sense. These people are ruining their and their children's hearing I'm sure. There is always inadequate numbers of places to park for the numbers of vehicles owned and operated by the number of households /lot. People even park right in my driveway without making sure that I am not going to need it. Marlark Marge.


----------



## grandmann

waterdragon said:


> Guns don't kill people do. Regulating guns means taking them out of the hands of people who follow the laws so only the unlawful will have them to use against you. Key is to know gun safety and not leave them where children have access.


A child can go hunting at age 10 with a adult. I think that is way too young. In the hunting accident by us the grandfather was with the two boys. But it was too late the one cousin shot the other.


----------



## preston

patocenizo - welcome back - hope you join us more often this week - we would love to have you. i think it's great anytime you can sit outside and enjoy plays, concerts, ballgames, etc. i love spending time outdoors when i don't bake.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Hello Sam! Thanks for the wonderful recipes . Got up this morning and barely made it to my workout because last night we went to a Shakeaspeare under the Stars play at one of the local universities and got home a little late. Orange County, California has not been too hot and last night was delightful sitting in an open theatre and enjoying the cool breeze. Have a wonderful week!


----------



## preston

joe - thanks for taking the time to join in - i miss it when you are gone for long periods of time. hope your weekend is going well. think i'll drop by for dinner.

sam



Joe P said:


> I am up and learning all new things from all of you. I hope you all have a great week end as I know we will. The suggestion about switching chicken for pigeon was great. I am going to do those "Chicken Croquettes" (Dave's recipe) for tonight's dinner and home made french fries from scratch, tossed green salad and apple betty from a friend's recipe. Tomorrow I hope to take Mother to Mass with me. I agree Dream weaver about the trials of the taking care of others and someone mentioned "This too will pass" and I agree and that was comforting to hear and I hope it was for you too. Take care y'all. joe p


----------



## countrygal

poledra65,
Love to hear stories like this one about Mama and her puppies.
JoanMaggie


----------



## preston

welcome to the tea party judyr - the tea party was started over a year ago by dave in london - i took it over (as host) when dave could no longer do it - we like to keep our conversations light - sharing what we wish of our lives - giving lots of love and support to our table mates - having marvelous converastions about a great many things - sharing recipes and patterns - we love to eat as much as we love to knit. join us often and join in the conversation.

sam



judyr said:


> Hi all. What interesting opinions from all over the world about a lot of things. Please tell me why this is called a tea party? I have seen this on the KP, but never read it. And today's viewpoints and opinions have given me a very good insight into our KP "population". WOW, I have been missing a lot here. Thanks for explaining, and I will not miss this again. Who starts the tea party? Can it be on any subject?


----------



## preston

and west coast kitty - we are so glad that you join us often - we love having people join in as often as they can - the more the merrier. coffee on the deck - how delightful - enjoy the day.

sam



west coast kitty said:


> A perfect start to the day, a little mist coming off the lake with a bright blue sky and just a little breeze. Morning coffee on the deck with the laptop to catch up with the TP. I'm pretty new to TP so still get a little lost with whose who and what's happening in your lives, but this is such a friendly, caring site - I can see how many of you have become friends - that I look forward to checking in often.


----------



## Marilyn K.

wannabear said:


> You're right about the semi-automatics, Joe.


Wow, we're up to page 10 already and I am just getting signed on. Sam, I didn't notice your mis-spelling either. ((gg My mom in alw used to cook pidgeon. I think she called it squab. I made her recipe with chicken and it was fine. I have to admit between her cooking squab and rabbit, I almost became a vegetarian.

Anyhow, what is the # sing after the 3# in ricotta. Do you mean 3 pounds? Sorry for being dense.

Then I have to comment [and now remember opinions are like backsides, everyone has one] about Joe's "right to bear arms" . 
Just an observation here Joe but if you have ever been in the northeast US on the first day of hunting - there is no way people will give up their "right to bear arms". All the roads are jammed with people with rifles. Same thing here in CA down by Camp Pendleton, practically everyone rides around in a pick up with a full gun rack installed.


----------



## preston

waterdragon - welcome to the tea party - you are right - while recognizing the hurts of the world we try to keep our conversations light and interesting - on many different subjects. we hope you will decide to join us often and join in with subjects near and dear to you. we also love new recipes so if you have any to share that would be great - that is not a requirement though so don't feel obligated. sometimes i wonder how we find time to knit with all the eating going on. lol

sam



waterdragon said:


> Hi first time on this site. Was curious as to what the Tea Party had to do with knitting... thinking the Political instead find it closer to the Mad Hatter's tea party with discussions in so many directions. Glad you try to keep it light and social. Found Sam's Pigeon recipe interesting but since my husband hates pigeons growing up in the city (he laughs when they freeze to the bridge die and fall off) I think I will try this recipe using chicken as it is available. I am not callous in regards to the shootings in the Siek temple just because they are a religeous group. Shooting innocents is wrong no matter who they are or where they are. People aren't being taught the ten commandments the last 7 which deal with our relationship to each other. Character matters and I wish people would live more by the Golden Rule: Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. instead of: Do to others before they do to you.


----------



## Redkimba

Wow - 11 pages already and counting.

I agree on "no politics" on this thread. Not pointing the finger at anyone; I have plenty of other messages boards for my politics. This is an escape for me.

The weather this morning was lovely - 72 degrees. in August. in North Texas! I was able to mow the lawn without getting heatstroke or having to take a break to cool down. 

I remember seeing a rhubarb pie in the grocer's frozen food section. I can't remember if it was cherries or strawberries. I may wander down later today to see if it's still there & try it. I've never had rhubarb pie & people seem to enjoy it.

I plan on spending the rest of the day just resting up. I'm really burned out at work - just working too long without 'mental health' days or vacation days. (I almost used a Johnny Paycheck line yesterday before I just left early due to "not feeling well"....)


----------



## waterdragon

My daughter found it at a farmers market


----------



## Needleme

myfanwy said:


> I am sure the media has a lot to answer for by creating the instant sensation- and then moving on to the next crisis- even as recently as my own childhood- it took time before we heard of events- and it was impossible to get cameras reporting the way we now do with our androids and Ipods. Maybe it is that moment of 'glory' that some of these sick people are seeking. They have to be sick to want to kill so many.


Myfanwy, I think you are right. News media is 24/7 now and they have to keep filling all that time and twist every gruesome "breaking news" and "update" and I feel traumatized all over again. When I was young, the news was on at 6:00 and 11:00 and only for a half hour each. Now it is on all the time. I read recently that violent crime is actually down from what it used to be, but I think we hear about it much, much more and again and again. The insane availability of semi-automatic killing machines is another story-- those weapons didn't exist in my youth-- And surely the sickos who are doing these mass shootings are seeking the infamy of being "glorified" by the attention. After the Colorade massacre, there was a huge outcry against sensationalizing the killer and focusing on the victims so as not to give him any attention or inspire "copycat" atrocities. I was terribly saddened by the Sikh massacre as well--

Bottom line: I feel like I hear and see much too much! I would never choose to live in a bubble of la la land and not want to know what was going on in the world, but I don't need to hear it again and again and again.

Off my soapbox-- sorry I got carried away. I certainly woke up with a hitch in my giggy today! Will try to pace myself for the rest of the day--- :lol:


----------



## preston

waterdragon - so sorry to hear about your accident - sending you bushels of healing energy. glad you have interests that keep you occupied - i love quilting - i can't do it but love looking at it. we love pictures on the tea party so maybe we could have pictures of your finished quilts. hint hint. lol

sam



waterdragon said:


> Thank you. I am disabled from an accident with an illeagal. He hit me and ripped the tire off my truck and knocked me into a signal light. Of course no insurance not his car and ran from the scene. I've had to deal with multipe surgeries. Stuck in a chair for 4 months with one surgery so do a lot of needlework. This year I am able to get around better but expecting more surgery next year as the car accident triggered a joint disease. Doc told me I need a vacation on a volcano with no family. LOL. Recently went to a lecture on Civil War Quilts with a local guild and was really intrigued. Have since been collecting fabric to do a Civil War Quilt, and a Revolutionary Quilt. I also collect patterns especially old ones. Don't want to see these arts die so I also teach others to knit and crochet. Also taught myself to tat, embroider, you name it. Love learning new skills.


----------



## preston

cheyenne620 - welcome to the tea party - we are so happy you dropped in for a cuppa. plan on joining us as often as you can - we would love to have you.

sam



cheyenne620 said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the postings about the shootings. I think the public is getting to used to the shootings. I think it is terrible that people think they can go around shooting people, just because their religion may be different than ours. Isn't that what the United States is about, being able to worship in the faith of your choice.
Click to expand...


----------



## waterdragon

The rubarb my daughter made took a lot of sugar but it sure was good. I had never tasted it before.


----------



## preston

i'm not sure which i would have been more inamored with - the chocolate or the yarn. lol definitely take more money next time.

sam



oddball said:


> Sam- just been out for lunch with DH to a craft centre that has several shops selling various gifts and products. One shop selling sweets and handmade chocs, went into get DH some sugar frees and ther stood a small box of yarn.50p a ball. The lady is selling her stash gradually and is going to keep adding bits to it. Note to self, take more cash when I next go. Somebody elses stash always looks better doesn't it?


----------



## preston

gottastch - sounds like you are going to be busy today - hope you have time to join us this weekend. enjoy your weekend.

sam



gottastch said:


> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.


----------



## Edith M

You all have given me so much to think about. The recieps all sound so good, even the pigeon/squab. The gun controversy will go on as long as there are guns and people. My feeling is that if the existing laws were upheld the problem would be solved. I come to the Tea Party for the commaraderie.

Getting old is a long and lonely process. My time on the TP is my way of staying in touch with the younger people who are our future. By and large they have things well in hand. Just this past week there was in the news about a little 4 year old boy who gave his life to save a drowning baby in a swimming pool and the two children that warned the people in the kitchen of the gunman outside the temple. I watch my little neighbor girl who is 10 years old care for her 4 year old brother with leukemia(they call me Grandma) and there is another little girl up the street who walks her two younger siblings through the neighborhood every evening after supper to give her mother a few minutes free time. It is too hot for the little ones to be out during the day so they are cooped up in the house trailer all day.

Yes, some of our young people have a sense of entitelment and just take what they want with no regard for who gets hurt. I think they are in the minority but it is the squeeky wheel that gets the grease and unfortunately violence sells.

And that is my sermon for today. Go in peace


----------



## waterdragon

Hope you feel better. Know it is hard taking care of your Mom but I am sure she appreciates it even if she doesn't show it. My parents were in a car accident, Dad was killed Mom had amnesia that went into Alzheimers. She only knew me as the "one who sewed for her" It was really weird after she died as I had a dream of her throwing me one of her Alzheimer's kisses with the message "you did good." I know I did my best and she wasn't the easiest person to deal with.


----------



## preston

marilyn - # = pound - you were right - i should have spelled it out. i always thought guns should not be allowed during hunting season - just bow and arrow - not cross bow - but a real bow and arrow - it would be more sporting and it would give the animals more of a chance. i mean where is the sport when you can shoot an animal 500 yards away?

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right about the semi-automatics, Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, we're up to page 10 already and I am just getting signed on. Sam, I didn't notice your mis-spelling either. ((gg My mom in alw used to cook pidgeon. I think she called it squab. I made her recipe with chicken and it was fine. I have to admit between her cooking squab and rabbit, I almost became a vegetarian.
> 
> Anyhow, what is the # sing after the 3# in ricotta. Do you mean 3 pounds? Sorry for being dense.
> 
> Then I have to comment [and now remember opinions are like backsides, everyone has one] about Joe's "right to bear arms" .
> Just an observation here Joe but if you have ever been in the northeast US on the first day of hunting - there is no way people will give up their "right to bear arms". All the roads are jammed with people with rifles. Same thing here in CA down by Camp Pendleton, practically everyone rides around in a pick up with a full gun rack installed.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Marge--

Have you checked with your local law enforcement to see how to go about having such vehicles towed at the owners expense? . . . just a suggestion?


----------



## Needleme

Poledra65 said:


> Did you all see the story about the dog that saved her pups from a house fire? She carried them one by one to the firetruck and put then in on the steps then climbed in with them. That's one smart mommy.


I saw pictures of that! Precious!


----------



## nittergma

Wonderful sounding recipe worth a try


preston said:


> thankyou for the recipe 81brighteyes - sounds delicious - noncook recipes are so welcome during the hot weather we have been having. anxious to try this one.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy days! Another Tea Party. How can that be? And what happened to the days this week? Did I fall asleep and then just wake up to Friday? The newspaper ads and some t.v. commercials are showing all sorts of things for school. Before you know it, Christmas will be here. I want a Time Machine that will allow me to slow down the passage of time. It is still too hot here and we are in dire need of rain. The lawns are looking quite pathetic even with sprinklers being used during permitted times. I'm still knitting the two scarves and paining Christmas themes. So sorry I can't send photos, but I can give you a yummy recipe for a turkey with fruit salad I made for the first time this week. So easy and so good, so for you who live where it's HOT now, here goes:
> Turkey Salad with Fruit
> 
> 4 cups of mixed salad greens
> 10 oz. cooked turkey
> 2 medium stalks celery
> 1 medium green onion with top
> 1 can (11 oz) mandarin orange segments
> 1 can (8 oz) sliced water chestnuts
> 1 container (6 oz.) peach, orange OR lemon yogurt
> 1/4 tsp. ground ginger
> 1 cup seedless green grapes
> 
> 1. Wash the salad greens, let drain & refrigerate
> 
> 2. Cut the turkey into 1/2 inch pieces to measure 2 cups. Thinly slice the celery to measure 1 cup. Peel and cut the green onion into 1/8 inch slices. Drain the orange sgments and water chestnuts in a strainer.
> 
> 3. In a large bowl, mix the yogurt and ginger. Stir in the turkey, celery, onion, orange segments, water chestnuts and grapes. Cover and refrigerate at least 2 hours.
> 
> 4. On 4 plates, arrange the salad greens. Top greens with turkey salad.
> 
> NOTE: My market has an assortment of turkey breasts which have been cooked and are cold. If yours does not, you may use the deli turkey breast, but buy a good brand. You may also substitute 2 cups of cut-up ham for the turkey and/or chicken.
> Also, walnuts or pecans can be substituted for the water chestnuts to add crunch to this salad. Use 1/2 cup coarsely chopped nuts.
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Needleme

preston said:


> joe - thanks for taking the time to join in - i miss it when you are gone for long periods of time. hope your weekend is going well. think i'll drop by for dinner.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up and learning all new things from all of you. I hope you all have a great week end as I know we will. The suggestion about switching chicken for pigeon was great. I am going to do those "Chicken Croquettes" (Dave's recipe) for tonight's dinner and home made french fries from scratch, tossed green salad and apple betty from a friend's recipe. Tomorrow I hope to take Mother to Mass with me. I agree Dream weaver about the trials of the taking care of others and someone mentioned "This too will pass" and I agree and that was comforting to hear and I hope it was for you too. Take care y'all. joe p
Click to expand...

I'd love to join you both-- I have the croquettes recipe too, just haven't tried it yet. And I love French fries-- potatoes of any kind, really!!


----------



## Ceili

Well, I'm now in the therapy stage for my wrist. Somewhat delayed, because the incision is infected. But, I'm on antibiotics now, and we can attack the therapy rather agressively. Hate it, because it is painful, time-consuming, and my hand shakes for hours afterwards. Love it, because I can actually see my range of motion increasing from session to session. The only part I'm having trouble with is massaging where the incision is, cus it gives me the willies just to touch it. 

Going to the grocery w/o my grandson for the first time in six weeks! I am so excited. As long as I don't try to lift anything with my left hand, I'll be okay, just have to take more trips from the car to the kitchen. I can do that!

I won't participate in the discussion of guns or violence. And, I think, most people have expressed a desire for it to Stop!

Okay, back to finish the rest of my home-therapy.


----------



## sassafras123

Dori,
Twas 113 here on the High Desert in Ridgecrest, CA yesterday. 84 at 6 a.m. When I walked Maya, my Dobie and Ladybug, my minpin.
Dreamweaver I too feel you hostess KP with your kind and observant responses. Hope a more peaceful pace and circumstances happen in your life muy pronto.
Looking forward o visiting daughter and granddaughters in Napa in a week.
Desert Joy


----------



## daralene

Ezenby said:


> Want you all to know the conversations on TP are always enlightening but talking about the violence in our world is a downer. So Im with the uplifting subjects, prayers, blessings, recipes and good will thoughts.. and of course, stitching away. Thanks for all the wonderful people on TP. This is the first time I have been on with you since late July due to a very heartbreaking incident. Love all.


So sorry Ezenby about your very heartbreaking incident. It seems when we open our hearts there is so much pain. Hope you are on the mend from this. Hang in there and glad you are back.


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you daralene and Dreamweaver. She has signed up to be a substitute in several districts. I am hoping that that will open the door for a full-time job.
> 
> Love the recipes, except maybe the pigeon. Not sure if they even sell that at the store! I have eaten quail and liked it, but I will pass on most wild things. Except maybe where men are concerned! LOL


Love it Pammie!


----------



## waterdragon

We have a Deer problem here because no natural predators, and no hunting is allowed. Can you believe they wanted birth control for the deer. They finally let hunters go in and the meat was processed and donated to a homeless shelter and food pantries that wanted it. Deer is much leaner than beef, or pork and really is good when fixed right. Too many deer and a lot more fatal car wrecks when they go to feed. I think this year there are going to be a lot more out hunting as food in the stores is going to be really high after this drought. Suggest all of you stock up while you can


----------



## Ask4j

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam, great looking table again. I'll also pass on the pigeon pie, but the cheese cake sounds really yummy.
> Well, the kittens passed their wellness check today and came home to take up residence in the craft room until they get used to the dogs, they are so sweet. I tried taking pics, I'll see if they turned out good enough to share, they were hiding when I took them.
> 
> Dreamweaver, good to see you back, glad doctors visits are going well but hope things settle down soon for you, you are really having more than your share of challenges with mom.
> 
> Joe, hey, how are you?
> 
> I don't comment on things that I feel overly emotional about, and there are quite a few of those issues. I agree that there is no excuse to harm people because they have different views, religion or political, senseless.
> 
> Well, I'm off to do something, don't know what but something.  Trying to talk DH into going for ice cream, we'll see how that works out for me. lol


Thank you for sharing photos of your sweet companions. I lightened them up a bit because I could not see Brunos little face--could be my monitor, but here they are:


----------



## daralene

Marny CA said:


> This should help:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgeon
> 
> I'm a Buckeye, born and raised. Mom used to make squab but I've not in about 50 years.
> 
> Living on the coast of Lake Erie means we got all the good and bad weather. LOL Hmmm, but then Long Island had that, too. Now I'm in southern California and it's never hot but is now. It also seldom rains - our high for a year is 14 inches.


Marny.....I lived in Lakewood back in the early 70's and have friends in many places in Cleveland. Where you are now must be so beautiful.


----------



## daralene

Ask4j said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Sam, great looking table again. I'll also pass on the pigeon pie, but the cheese cake sounds really yummy.
> Well, the kittens passed their wellness check today and came home to take up residence in the craft room until they get used to the dogs, they are so sweet. I tried taking pics, I'll see if they turned out good enough to share, they were hiding when I took them.
> 
> Dreamweaver, good to see you back, glad doctors visits are going well but hope things settle down soon for you, you are really having more than your share of challenges with mom.
> 
> Joe, hey, how are you?
> 
> I don't comment on things that I feel overly emotional about, and there are quite a few of those issues. I agree that there is no excuse to harm people because they have different views, religion or political, senseless.
> 
> Well, I'm off to do something, don't know what but something.  Trying to talk DH into going for ice cream, we'll see how that works out for me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing photos of your sweet companions. I lightened them up a bit because I could not see Brunos little face--could be my monitor, but here they are:
Click to expand...

Sweetie-pies for sure. Now I see Bruno. You sure will have lots of company and love. I can almost hear them purring.


----------



## preston

desertjoy - it is good to see you at the tea party - it has been a while - hope you find the time to visit us more often - we would love to have you. 113 degrees - wow - and i complain at 90 degrees. lol

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Dori,
> Twas 113 here on the High Desert in Ridgecrest, CA yesterday. 84 at 6 a.m. When I walked Maya, my Dobie and Ladybug, my minpin.
> Dreamweaver I too feel you hostess KP with your kind and observant responses. Hope a more peaceful pace and circumstances happen in your life muy pronto.
> Looking forward o visiting daughter and granddaughters in Napa in a week.
> Desert Joy


----------



## Needleme

I am off to the grand opening of a new Joann's near me. Going with a friend-- we decided that we would walk there ( it's only a mile or so) so we don't get too carried away-- we can only buy what we can carry! - hmmm-- now to find the biggest backpack I have....


----------



## daralene

Marny CA said:


> Is "Tea Party" here likened to the political arena?
> 
> Had to laugh at that. When I told my best friend about the Tea Party I thought she would fall off the chair. No, I explained, we are a British founded real tea party with recipes, knitting tips, party talk, and lots of love and care.


----------



## preston

hope you have one on wheels needleme - you will have to let us know what you found.

sam



Needleme said:


> I am off to the grand opening of a new Joann's near me. Going with a friend-- we decided that we would walk there ( it's only a mile or so) so we don't get too carried away-- we can only buy what we can carry! - hmmm-- now to find the biggest backpack I have....


----------



## Lurker 2

Years ago now I nursed my Mum through her last nine months she was supposed to have Alzheimer's but I think more accurately it was 'multi-infarc dementia' , people tried to say she should be in a home, but she knew how hard I worked to keep her with me- we had a lady to help with the housework- and the district nurse used to come in to help Mum with the shower- she hated me helping her in the bathroom. It was hard on the children- but fortunately the trouble-maker in the family- the ex- was in London at the time- I always thought Mum actually suicided, she was so worried about him returning to NZ. Her last words to me were: 'Julie, I really respect and admire you for all that you undertake to do' . When I found her half an hour later she was dead. 
There are so many moments of lucidity that she had through those months that I would have missed had she been in a home or hospital. This is not a criticism of anyone, just a memory of what was right for me.
My older girl warned me she would never look after me. I don't think either of us thought that would come to pass the way it did. 3rd July, Mwyffanwy died. 27th July Mum died. 1994 and 1985 respectively- a long time ago now.
it is not morbidity, but death is part of living- once we are born it is the only true certainty that we have. 
I so hope I don't develop one of the dementias- I watch the toll it takes day by day.



waterdragon said:


> Hope you feel better. Know it is hard taking care of your Mom but I am sure she appreciates it even if she doesn't show it. My parents were in a car accident, Dad was killed Mom had amnesia that went into Alzheimers. She only knew me as the "one who sewed for her" It was really weird after she died as I had a dream of her throwing me one of her Alzheimer's kisses with the message "you did good." I know I did my best and she wasn't the easiest person to deal with.


----------



## Lurker 2

Needleme said:


> I am off to the grand opening of a new Joann's near me. Going with a friend-- we decided that we would walk there ( it's only a mile or so) so we don't get too carried away-- we can only buy what we can carry! - hmmm-- now to find the biggest backpack I have....


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j

Thank you Sam for carrying on the tradition of the weekly Tea Party....you do a great job and are such a pleasant person to converse with plus all you KP'rs who contribute so much. I am back and hopefully a lot less sensitive to comments that really don't mean anything but conversation. Going through a long family tragedy made me very sensitive and less thoughtful in my comments. Enough said.

This last week I took a four day trip with my dear cousins to Decorah Iowa, a peaceful small college town, where there just happens to be one of the biggest Norwegian-American museums that I have been wanting to see. To top it off we stayed at the Dug Road Inn, a wonderfully comfortable B&B. We did a lot of walking and spent most of Wednesday at the museum inside and outside where there are about 10 buildings filled with examples of the past.

Your pigeon recipe looks like a lot of work but sounds delicious--by any chance have you photographed it Sam?


----------



## daralene

knitonepurlone said:


> Not sure if this is the spot to put this, but I wanted tolet whoever posted the Grape Salad recipe awhile back that it is making it's way around Michigan at potlucks! I took it to work for a potluck which resulted in sharing of the recipe and that person told me they took it to a potluck and also had to share . . . .. So thanks for sharing it is delicious! When I tell folks where I found the recipe they are a bit surprised


Sure is the spot to put this and I'll bet you made the person who gave us the recipe feel great! Could you repost it if that is possible for those who missed it. Or maybe the person who originally posted it knows where it is and could redirect us.


----------



## Lurker 2

so glad you are on the mend properly now- I have not chipped in previously about the fall, but have been keeping an eye on your progress- ...



Ceili said:


> Well, I'm now in the therapy stage for my wrist. Somewhat delayed, because the incision is infected. But, I'm on antibiotics now, and we can attack the therapy rather agressively. Hate it, because it is painful, time-consuming, and my hand shakes for hours afterwards. Love it, because I can actually see my range of motion increasing from session to session. The only part I'm having trouble with is massaging where the incision is, cus it gives me the willies just to touch it.
> 
> Going to the grocery w/o my grandson for the first time in six weeks! I am so excited. As long as I don't try to lift anything with my left hand, I'll be okay, just have to take more trips from the car to the kitchen. I can do that!
> 
> I won't participate in the discussion of guns or violence. And, I think, most people have expressed a desire for it to Stop!
> 
> Okay, back to finish the rest of my home-therapy.


----------



## budasha

preston said:


> Heavens  here I is  Friday already. This past week seems to have flown by. We have had rain within the last 24 hours  it is seventy degrees today and dampish  and I will admit  sheepishly  that I turned on the heat a little. Regardless of the time of year  I am going to be comfortable as I sit and knit. Lol
> My first recipe is more tongue than anything  If any of you try It I would like to know how it tasted.
> Fried Pigeon
> 1/3 cup soy sauce
> 1 cup water
> 1 tbsp rice wine
> 1 tbsp sugar
> 1 bay leaf
> 2 pigeons or squabs (dressed)
> 1 tbsp honey or corn syrup
> Cooking oil for deep fat frying
> ¼ lemon (sliced)
> *pepper-salt
> Combine first 5 ingredients together. Bring to a boil.
> Cook the pigeons in the above mixture for 15 minutes. Turn occasionally. Remove and cool.
> Rub with honey
> Let stand 15 minutes.
> Put pigeon in a strainer or frying basket  lower basket carefully in extremely hot oil  spoon oil over. Fry 1-2 minutes.
> Chop pigeons to serving pieces and arrange on a platter.
> Garnish with lemon slices.
> Serve with pepper-salt
> *Pepper-Salt
> Toss 1 tbsp of salt in a dry saucepan about 2 minutes  add 2 tsp black pepper. Cool until extremely hot and smoking.
> Serve with fried pigeon.
> The children have gone camping  the dogs are at the kennel  it is deathly quiet on this particular two and a half acres in northwest ohio. I am enjoying It off and on  mostly on  although I really do not like not seeing Heidi every day. Talked to her this morning  her mother was stopping by to pick up some things they forgot. Lol
> 
> It has been bloomin hot thus far this summer and they pick the weekend it rains and seventy degrees. I am hoping the rest of the weekend improves. Tomorrow gary will be bringing avery in to get the staples out of his head (oh yes  I forgot  last week he fell off the bathroom counter and hit his head on the corner of the wall  much blood and wailing of tears. Do not ask what he was doing on the counter.) and lexi is coming along since she needs to go to work in the evening. She works for a local caterer. She sees yellow volkswagon bug in her future. Then they all will be home on Monday.
> Also  while he is here  gary will pick up the dogs  max goes to a former owner to see if he can help produce golden doodles  I dont think he will object. Blanko will come home and spend the rest of the weekend with me. She will spend part of the time in the big house and some of the time with me  depending on how she is feeling. If there is any hint of thunder she will be with me. Lol
> It has been threatening rain all day  I wish it would either rain or let the sun shine. Mother nature is having trouble making up her mind  and since she doesnt ask me my opinion I guess we will just wait to she what she decides. Either way  I had best soon go out and get the paper and mail.
> The second recipe I want to bless you with today is from a restaurant that used to be in fort wayne, Indiana  dont think it is still there  called Figaros. wonderful sandwiches.
> Ricotta Cheesecake
> Make a grahm cracker crust from the following:
> 1 pkg grahm crackers
> 2 tbsh powdered sugar
> 1t cinnamon
> 5 tbsp butter
> Soak the following in 1/3 cup sweet marsala:
> 1tbsp almond extract
> ¾ cup white raisins
> 3 tbsp candied fruit
> Mix together:
> 3# ricotta
> ¾ cup powdered sugar
> ½ cup flour
> Add:
> 2 whole eggs
> 6 egg yolks (add yolks one at a time  mix well)
> Add:
> 1t orange peel
> 1t lemon peel
> 1t cinnamon
> ¼ cup almonds
> Mix together:
> Marsala, exrat, raisins, fruit mixure and ricotta mixture
> Bake  350 degrees  one hour
> I hope everyone had a good day  watched some of the Olympics (wasnt the ribbon dancing wild?). dont forget to do something nice for yourself today and everyday.
> Let the festivities begin!
> sam


Sorry, Sam, I'm not up to eating pigeon but the cheesecake sounds good. We've had a lot of rain the last couple of days and last night we had a thunder boomer about 3 a.m. scared the living daylights out of me. We needed the rain so I'm not complaining. Today is bright and sunny and warm

Sorry to hear about Avery's accident but trust he is okay now. Was he up to some mischief?

I see there are 13 more pages for me to read - back at you soon.


----------



## amyjosh09

Hi my name is Amy and I'm in USA in the state of Arizona. I wish that I had some of that cool summer like temperatures right now. It is very hot where I'm at. 100 - 117 degree temperatures. I just got done knitting a Sophia Cowl for the fall. I will have to send a picture of it so that everyone can see it. Happy knitting!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> so glad you are on the mend properly now- I have not chipped in previously about the fall, but have been keeping an eye on your progress- ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm now in the therapy stage for my wrist. Somewhat delayed, because the incision is infected. But, I'm on antibiotics now, and we can attack the therapy rather agressively. Hate it, because it is painful, time-consuming, and my hand shakes for hours afterwards. Love it, because I can actually see my range of motion increasing from session to session. The only part I'm having trouble with is massaging where the incision is, cus it gives me the willies just to touch it.
> 
> Going to the grocery w/o my grandson for the first time in six weeks! I am so excited. As long as I don't try to lift anything with my left hand, I'll be okay, just have to take more trips from the car to the kitchen. I can do that!
> 
> I won't participate in the discussion of guns or violence. And, I think, most people have expressed a desire for it to Stop!
> 
> Okay, back to finish the rest of my home-therapy.
Click to expand...

So glad your range of motion is increasing but as to the infection. Yikes. Hope it isn't MRSA!!! That is a lot of work to get the range of motion to increase. You sound like you are very committed to doing what you need to do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good wishes coming your way.


----------



## waterdragon

the worst part of dementia is the toll it takes on the family. we dealt with Mom's for 10 years. 911 she thought was going on in her house, thought there were prisioners of war in her house and air craft carriers on the street. She grew up during the depression and had a rough life. The accident and her demential totally broke apart our family. Still have sisters who won't talk to each other. The accident was the day after Thanksgiving in 95. No one wants to celebrate as a family because of the memory. I just do my own family or with my husband's family. I was blessed to have a husband who took care of our kids so I could deal with her. Sorry to hear yours wasn't as supportive.


----------



## Lurker 2

wow! I sure have some learning to do when it comes to computers- thank you!



Ask4j said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Sam, great looking table again. I'll also pass on the pigeon pie, but the cheese cake sounds really yummy.
> Well, the kittens passed their wellness check today and came home to take up residence in the craft room until they get used to the dogs, they are so sweet. I tried taking pics, I'll see if they turned out good enough to share, they were hiding when I took them.
> 
> Dreamweaver, good to see you back, glad doctors visits are going well but hope things settle down soon for you, you are really having more than your share of challenges with mom.
> 
> Joe, hey, how are you?
> 
> I don't comment on things that I feel overly emotional about, and there are quite a few of those issues. I agree that there is no excuse to harm people because they have different views, religion or political, senseless.
> 
> Well, I'm off to do something, don't know what but something.  Trying to talk DH into going for ice cream, we'll see how that works out for me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing photos of your sweet companions. I lightened them up a bit because I could not see Brunos little face--could be my monitor, but here they are:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Hi Amy! my name is Julie, and I am in the last month of winter, down here in New Zealand, in the Southern Ocean- funny old world!!!...



amyjosh09 said:


> Hi my name is Amy and I'm in USA in the state of Arizona. I wish that I had some of that cool summer like temperatures right now. It is very hot where I'm at. 100 - 117 degree temperatures. I just got done knitting a Sophia Cowl for the fall. I will have to send a picture of it so that everyone can see it. Happy knitting!


----------



## waterdragon

Have to tell you about my experience with JoAnns. They were moving to a new location and instead of moving all the stuff they cut the prices to just clear it out. Talk about being in heaven. I bought fabric for drapes that usually cost over 10 a yard. Bought 2 full bolts for 10 dollars. I found all kinds of deals and had a ball doing it.


----------



## Bulldog

My dear sweet friends, remember me? I had a few set backs in my recovery but feeling much better and well on the way to being back to some semblence of normal.
I am sure I have missed a lot. Haven't caught up on all the postings.
Dreamweaver, you know I have expressed my admiration many times. I, too, feel you are our hostess. You have so very much on your plate. I so pray things are going to get better for you.
Several weeks ago a dear friend brought me some wonderful "soup" and wanted to share the recipe with you all.

Seafood Bisque
2 cans Cream of Potato Soup
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup
1 can drained whole kernel corn
1/2 cup chopped onions
1 stick unsalted butter
1 pt. half n half
4 oz. cream cheese
1/2 - 3/4 tsp. crushed red pepper
1/2 tsp. salt

1 pkg. frozen crawfish or shrimp (about a lb.)
C
Saute' onion in butter & put in crockpot with rest of ingredients. Cook on low until all is incorporated and heated well.

You can see this is definitely not dietetic but oh so good & freezes well.


----------



## Lurker 2

copied it! thank you Bulldog!



Bulldog said:


> My dear sweet friends, remember me? I had a few set backs in my recovery but feeling much better and well on the way to being back to some semblence of normal.
> I am sure I have missed a lot. Haven't caught up on all the postings.
> Dreamweaver, you know I have expressed my admiration many times. I, too, feel you are our hostess. You have so very much on your plate. I so pray things are going to get better for you.
> Several weeks ago a dear friend brought me some wonderful "soup" and wanted to share the recipe with you all.
> 
> Seafood Bisque
> 2 cans Cream of Potato Soup
> 1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup
> 1 can drained whole kernel corn
> 1/2 cup chopped onions
> 1 stick unsalted butter
> 1 pt. half n half
> 4 oz. cream cheese
> 1/2 - 3/4 tsp. crushed red pepper
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 
> 1 pkg. frozen crawfish or shrimp (about a lb.)
> C
> Saute' onion in butter & put in crockpot with rest of ingredients. Cook on low until all is incorporated and heated well.
> 
> You can see this is definitely not dietetic but oh so good & freezes well.


----------



## Wynn11

preston said:


> jynx - i did not see the posts you talked about sorry.
> 
> i don't think you will find a more tolerant caring group on line as the the tea party. the amount of support, love and concern that are shown for each other - family members amd friends is not to be matched anywhere.
> 
> i have an idea that maybe a lot of people did not see it. we also have tend to stay away from anything political. now this wasn't political i know - and maybe someone should have picked up the thread - but believe me when i say that lack says nothing of the integrity of this group. we al felt sick to our stomachs at the shooting - of all the shooting tht have happened recently - maybe we don't discuss them - but it doesn't mean we weren't affected by them.
> 
> so i am asking that you do not judge us on this lack - it was not done intentionally. if you stick around and join in the conversation you will see just what a swell group of people we are. i am so proud to be a member of this group.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
Click to expand...

Thank you for responding, Sam. I, too didn't respond. My stomach was in a knot about it and it's back (the knot) just thinking about it again. What a wonderful world it would be if we could only teach everyone tolerance. Wynn


----------



## redriet60

81brighteyes said:


> So sorry, purl2diva. I gave Sam the credit for the Rhubarb and Cherry Pie recipe. Oh my! I guess I'm getting sleepy. Sam doesn't have to send me a piece afterall and he may keep the pidgeon at home! I'm sure you have heard the old saying: "Sometimes I wonder about thee and me, but mostly about ME". (I think it had said "about thee", but in this case -------- ME.


81Brighteyes, you made me laugh, I was trying to catch up on all the posts but I had to stop and comment. I think the TP is a wonderful thing with a lot of nice people and good food/recipes. That's why I joint, I love that we can all share our crafts and help each other in many ways. Like someone mentioned before, it's like sitting around a big table chatting with different people while knitting or crocheting or sewing and occasionally share pictures. I love that, thank you Sam, for keeping it going.


----------



## purl2diva

daralene said:


> knitonepurlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the spot to put this, but I wanted tolet whoever posted the Grape Salad recipe awhile back that it is making it's way around Michigan at potlucks! I took it to work for a potluck which resulted in sharing of the recipe and that person told me they took it to a potluck and also had to share . . . .. So thanks for sharing it is delicious! When I tell folks where I found the recipe they are a bit surprised
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is the spot to put this and I'll bet you made the person who gave us the recipe feel great! Could you repost it if that is possible for those who missed it. Or maybe the person who originally posted it knows where it is and could redirect us.
Click to expand...

Grape Salad 
INGREDIENTS:
4 pounds seedless green grapes
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese
1 (8 ounce) container sour cream
1/2 cup white sugar	1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 ounces chopped pecans
2 tablespoons brown sugar
DIRECTIONS:
1.	Wash and dry grapes. In a large bowl, mix together the cream cheese, sour cream, sugar and vanilla. Add grapes and mix until evenly incorporated. Sprinkle with brown sugar and pecans, mix again and refrigerate until serving.

I use a combination of red and green grapes. Also low fat cream cheese and sour cream.You can also cut down on the sugar. It is really more of a dessert than a salad and very popular wherever I take it.


----------



## Poledra65

Ask4j said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Sam, great looking table again. I'll also pass on the pigeon pie, but the cheese cake sounds really yummy.
> Well, the kittens passed their wellness check today and came home to take up residence in the craft room until they get used to the dogs, they are so sweet. I tried taking pics, I'll see if they turned out good enough to share, they were hiding when I took them.
> 
> Dreamweaver, good to see you back, glad doctors visits are going well but hope things settle down soon for you, you are really having more than your share of challenges with mom.
> 
> Joe, hey, how are you?
> 
> I don't comment on things that I feel overly emotional about, and there are quite a few of those issues. I agree that there is no excuse to harm people because they have different views, religion or political, senseless.
> 
> Well, I'm off to do something, don't know what but something.  Trying to talk DH into going for ice cream, we'll see how that works out for me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing photos of your sweet companions. I lightened them up a bit because I could not see Brunos little face--could be my monitor, but here they are:
Click to expand...

Oh you did that good, I never even thought of going in and fixing them, thank you.  No it was my phones camera, it was darkish in the corner he was hiding in.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog, welcome back! So glad you are doing better and are back to join our mayhem.


----------



## bellestarr12

preston said:


> oh good heavens - dreamweaver - thank you for calling my attention to it - i mispelled pidgeon - not once but all the way through the recipe - now why didn't spell check catch it? sorry folks.
> 
> sam


No, Sam, you were right. It is "pigeon."


----------



## Poledra65

We have a Joanns in Scottsbluff NE that I haven't been able to get into yet and then a Hobby Lobby down in Cheyenne I can't wait to get into also. I do miss having a craft store just down the street, but I guess I do need to use up some of that major stash I have.


----------



## redriet60

Cornish game hens instead of pigeons sounds good to me, although pigeons could be cheaper, I could catch them easily right outside, there are plenty but they don't look very appetizing to me. I copied the turkey salad but try to stay away from the pies. Think I go to knitting early today it's been high 90s all week, where is the ocean fog? It usually gives us relieve after 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Ceili

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so glad you are on the mend properly now- I have not chipped in previously about the fall, but have been keeping an eye on your progress- ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm now in the therapy stage for my wrist. Somewhat delayed, because the incision is infected. But, I'm on antibiotics now, and we can attack the therapy rather agressively. Hate it, because it is painful, time-consuming, and my hand shakes for hours afterwards. Love it, because I can actually see my range of motion increasing from session to session. The only part I'm having trouble with is massaging where the incision is, cus it gives me the willies just to touch it.
> 
> Going to the grocery w/o my grandson for the first time in six weeks! I am so excited. As long as I don't try to lift anything with my left hand, I'll be okay, just have to take more trips from the car to the kitchen. I can do that!
> 
> I won't participate in the discussion of guns or violence. And, I think, most people have expressed a desire for it to Stop!
> 
> Okay, back to finish the rest of my home-therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad your range of motion is increasing but as to the infection. Yikes. Hope it isn't MRSA!!! That is a lot of work to get the range of motion to increase. You sound like you are very committed to doing what you need to do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good wishes coming your way.
Click to expand...

Thanks, ladies. No, it definitely isn't MRSA. I have had a MRSA colony, and it took years to heal. It was always in the same place, never spread, and wasn't in a place that would have contact with anyone else, so we weren't really worried, but it was a bother. It would come and go - so I also would come and go to the doc. This one doesn't act or look like MRSA. Ugly, but the doc assures me that once it's been cleared, the incision will pull together and won't be too ugly. I can start using Mederma, and eventually, the scar should fade. I usually heal almost scar-free, so this is a little unnerving for me, but it'll be okay.


----------



## bellestarr12

Joe P said:


> The sadness of that shooting people going to church is tragic and I think we all are very shaken to our boots about it.
> 
> Don't you think people are frightened and worried about groups of us doing things, like eating in restaurants, going to movies, going to church, etc.? Sometimes we humans are shocked and many times don't comment because we hide in our fright. I suppose this might not be an answer but I am supposing. The funerals are starting today and I think there are 3 tomorrow.
> 
> I think I commented about repeat rounds for guns are not necessary but that is still part of our country and "
> bearing arms" crap.
> 
> My thoughts are with those families and their loved dead ones. joe p.


I agree with you, Joe. I grew up in Idaho where hunting is a big part of life, and I'm fine with that. But a real sportsman (or woman) doesn't need an assault weapon.

The people I know have talked about and grieved deeply over the shootings at the Sikh temple - I don't watch much TV but did see some thoughtful coverage. A Facebook friend posted this, which of course is only common sense.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well we have the roaring of the motorcycles in town this weekend! Our town is having their annual motorcycle ride today. It is like a poker derby. The money raised this year is to help with our recreation center. It is nice to have fundraisers that participants can join in from across the province. So many towns need additional sources of revenues for their local establishments. It is one way of our town to do so.


----------



## Redkimba

bellestarr12 said:


> The people I know have talked about and grieved deeply over the shootings at the Sikh temple - I don't watch much TV but did see some thoughtful coverage.


I saw that, and I really hope those folks don't hold any grudge for the actions of a lone nutbag...


----------



## 81brighteyes

KatyNora said:


> 81brighteyes - thank you so much for the salad recipe. It looks so refreshing and I suspect it's one of those that can be changed with substitutions, favorite fruits and such. I think it's on this weekend's shopping list.


So glad you are going to try it and hope you really like it. It's refreshing and so easy----- and best of all, NO cooking!


----------



## Needleme

waterdragon said:


> Have to tell you about my experience with JoAnns. They were moving to a new location and instead of moving all the stuff they cut the prices to just clear it out. Talk about being in heaven. I bought fabric for drapes that usually cost over 10 a yard. Bought 2 full bolts for 10 dollars. I found all kinds of deals and had a ball doing it.


Lucky you!


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
Click to expand...

Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.

DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!

http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SouthernGal, I count points, too. I haven't been counting lately as it would probably be too high to count!I keep saying that "tomorrow I'll do better!" I hope I will.
> 
> Cherry Rhubarb Pie, sounds delicious!
> 
> School is getting ready to start and my DD still doesn't have a job. Pretty sad around here, but not like it had been. I haven't given up hope yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure hope she finds a job soon. It is so difficult now. I don't ever remember a time like this during my lifetime. Perhaps before I was born during the depression. Wishing her all the best and a new job.
Click to expand...

My best friend got laid off a few weeks ago, still no luck on the job hunt. She's doing a better job of keeping her spirits up than I would be (fortunately), but she's 62 and having to balance the choice between unemployment and early retirement that will mean a much more limited income. It is terribly difficult out there, and I hope your DD and my friend both find something soon.


----------



## bellestarr12

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam, great looking table again. I'll also pass on the pigeon pie, but the cheese cake sounds really yummy.
> Well, the kittens passed their wellness check today and came home to take up residence in the craft room until they get used to the dogs, they are so sweet. I tried taking pics, I'll see if they turned out good enough to share, they were hiding when I took them.
> 
> Dreamweaver, good to see you back, glad doctors visits are going well but hope things settle down soon for you, you are really having more than your share of challenges with mom.
> 
> Joe, hey, how are you?
> 
> I don't comment on things that I feel overly emotional about, and there are quite a few of those issues. I agree that there is no excuse to harm people because they have different views, religion or political, senseless.
> 
> Well, I'm off to do something, don't know what but something.  Trying to talk DH into going for ice cream, we'll see how that works out for me. lol


Poledra, I have a niece named Kyrie - my brother named her after the pet kestrel he had years earlier!


----------



## 5mmdpns

I believe Gingerwitch was going to have some surgery on her eyes, the last posting she did was before Dave left the Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2

my younger brother had a cardigan corgi called Lisa, his oldest is Lisa [go figure] !!!



bellestarr12 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Sam, great looking table again. I'll also pass on the pigeon pie, but the cheese cake sounds really yummy.
> Well, the kittens passed their wellness check today and came home to take up residence in the craft room until they get used to the dogs, they are so sweet. I tried taking pics, I'll see if they turned out good enough to share, they were hiding when I took them.
> 
> Dreamweaver, good to see you back, glad doctors visits are going well but hope things settle down soon for you, you are really having more than your share of challenges with mom.
> 
> Joe, hey, how are you?
> 
> I don't comment on things that I feel overly emotional about, and there are quite a few of those issues. I agree that there is no excuse to harm people because they have different views, religion or political, senseless.
> 
> Well, I'm off to do something, don't know what but something.  Trying to talk DH into going for ice cream, we'll see how that works out for me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra, I have a niece named Kyrie - my brother named her after the pet kestrel he had years earlier!
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Good day! I hope everyone is doing well. I have been staying up late, but today, the dogs let me sleep a little later. Still spending my time knitting and watching the Olympics. Today, I have a movie on. Maybe I'm trying to help myself adjust to TV without the Olympics, which I believe ends tomorrow! Maybe I will at least get some housework/yardwork done!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> I believe Gingerwitch was going to have some surgery on her eyes, the last posting she did was before Dave left the Tea Party.


I am hoping to hear further from gingerwitch soon- She PM'd me briefly about half an hour ago, I was delighted to hear from her!...


----------



## knovice knitter

jinx said:


> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx


I was in Milwaukee last night and visited with a beautiful young sikh woman who belongs to the temple in Oak Creek. She and her family were on their way to the temple. There was news on the car radio and they rushed to see if help was needed. The police kept everyone away, of course, but they were able to pray with the families who witnessed this horrendous tragedy. She was especially upset by the shooting of the youngest priest who just got his papers in order and got his family here. His young children saw their father murdered. I hope there is enough therapy for them to process this loss and the cruel prejudices that exist in their new country.


----------



## Lurker 2

bellestar, really interesting to see the prickly pears- they are well named!! but I gather make really good eating- an added bonus to your long hot summer! [I hope]


----------



## 81brighteyes

wannabear said:


> About that rhubarb-cherry pie. Can any of you folks buy rhubarb now?


I have never seen it in our markets here in Texas. I don't know when it is available elsewhere, but imagine purl2diva knows since she wrote out the recipe.


----------



## jmai5421

Ask4j said:


> Thank you Sam for carrying on the tradition of the weekly Tea Party....you do a great job and are such a pleasant person to converse with plus all you KP'rs who contribute so much. I am back and hopefully a lot less sensitive to comments that really don't mean anything but conversation. Going through a long family tragedy made me very sensitive and less thoughtful in my comments. Enough said.
> 
> This last week I took a four day trip with my dear cousins to Decorah Iowa, a peaceful small college town, where there just happens to be one of the biggest Norwegian-American museums that I have been wanting to see. To top it off we stayed at the Dug Road Inn, a wonderfully comfortable B&B. We did a lot of walking and spent most of Wednesday at the museum inside and outside where there are about 10 buildings filled with examples of the past.
> 
> Your pigeon recipe looks like a lot of work but sounds delicious--by any chance have you photographed it Sam?


Decorah is one of my favorite towns. I go there often and am a member of Vesterheim. They also have a neat store called Vanberias. They have a Christmas celebration the first Sat & Sun in December. I will be there. They also have the Nordic Fest the last weekend of July. That is the most fun. All of main street is closed for the festivities. It is a must see.


----------



## judyr

preston said:


> welcome to the tea party judyr - the tea party was started over a year ago by dave in london - i took it over (as host) when dave could no longer do it - we like to keep our conversations light - sharing what we wish of our lives - giving lots of love and support to our table mates - having marvelous converastions about a great many things - sharing recipes and patterns - we love to eat as much as we love to knit. join us often and join in the conversation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> judyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. What interesting opinions from all over the world about a lot of things. Please tell me why this is called a tea party? I have seen this on the KP, but never read it. And today's viewpoints and opinions have given me a very good insight into our KP "population". WOW, I have been missing a lot here. Thanks for explaining, and I will not miss this again. Who starts the tea party? Can it be on any subject?
Click to expand...

Well Sam from Ohio, thanks for replying. I see that I am not the only newbie on the tea party. This fellow Hoosier is glad to see how we all can talk about things and are not judged for our viewpoints. Oh yes, I love to eat (that's why I joined Weight Watchers - I need to control that) and I love to knit and crochet and talk to people. This is a great place to do that. I applaud whoever started the Knitting Paradise website. Wouldn't it be great to have a huge get together with all us peoples? I know it would be an impossibility, but I can wish. I feel like I know a lot of you out there by the tone of the topics and the questions and answers. I love this website. How did I ever exist before KP?


----------



## judyr

I just returned to Weight Watchers and I love that you can eat fruit and vegetables and they have no points. I am a fruity person.


----------



## jmai5421

knovice knitter said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Milwaukee last night and visited with a beautiful young sikh woman who belongs to the temple in Oak Creek. She and her family were on their way to the temple. There was news on the car radio and they rushed to see if help was needed. The police kept everyone away, of course, but they were able to pray with the families who witnessed this horrendous tragedy. She was especially upset by the shooting of the youngest priest who just got his papers in order and got his family here. His young children saw their father murdered. I hope there is enough therapy for them to process this loss and the cruel prejudices that exist in their new country.
Click to expand...

My heart goes out to her and the young family. Children should not be subject to that knid of thing. Why don't people understand we are all God's children. No one is better than another.


----------



## jmai5421

bellestarr12 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
Click to expand...

They look like they are having fun. It is good to teach them canning, where the food comes from the the processes it goes through to become delicious jelly not something from the grocery store. I bet you had fun even though they might of tired you out. Beautiful grandchildren.


----------



## Poledra65

81brighteyes said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> About that rhubarb-cherry pie. Can any of you folks buy rhubarb now?
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen it in our markets here in Texas. I don't know when it is available elsewhere, but imagine purl2diva knows since she wrote out the recipe.
Click to expand...

It's too hot in Texas for Rhubarb to grow but you can find it in the Freezer section of the grocery store most of the time. I was so bummed out to not be able to grow it these last 15yrs we lived in South Central Texas, now here, you have to contain it or it takes over.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Bulldog said:


> My dear sweet friends, remember me? I had a few set backs in my recovery but feeling much better and well on the way to being back to some semblence of normal.
> I am sure I have missed a lot. Haven't caught up on all the postings.
> Dreamweaver, you know I have expressed my admiration many times. I, too, feel you are our hostess. You have so very much on your plate. I so pray things are going to get better for you.
> Several weeks ago a dear friend brought me some wonderful "soup" and wanted to share the recipe with you all.
> So glad to have you back with us and do pray each day will be a better day for you.
> And thank you for the recipe. One question: Is the frozen shrimp already cooked, peeled and deveined? And does one defrost it first? The recipe sounds just wonderful and I know I will love. Thanks.
> Seafood Bisque
> 2 cans Cream of Potato Soup
> 1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup
> 1 can drained whole kernel corn
> 1/2 cup chopped onions
> 1 stick unsalted butter
> 1 pt. half n half
> 4 oz. cream cheese
> 1/2 - 3/4 tsp. crushed red pepper
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 
> 1 pkg. frozen crawfish or shrimp (about a lb.)
> C
> Saute' onion in butter & put in crockpot with rest of ingredients. Cook on low until all is incorporated and heated well.
> 
> You can see this is definitely not dietetic but oh so good & freezes well.


----------



## Jacki

Marny CA said:


> Children are carefully taught to be competitive - without learning the consequences.
> 
> Education is only a by-product - more money is spent on sports than arts and learning how to write and spell and read.
> 
> Boxing, Wrestling, Archery, Shooting - why are these allowed?
> 
> Anyone else see those as violent? Not quite like swimming and gymnastics.
> 
> Is "Tea Party" here likened to the political arena?
> 
> Nope, I think tea is just tea.


----------



## Lurker 2

We most of us have climbed onto a soap box at times, but that is what makes conversation interesting, we do serve tea and coffee and probably herbal tea and coffee too, because we encourage everyone to join in. As Sam says, the more people in the conversation the better it is!


----------



## Lurker 2

Lucky you! I am having terrible problems establishing rhubarb here! one lot got weeded out by an over-enthusiastic 'helper'.
What you see in the shops is aged and soft, and pricey!



Poledra65 said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> About that rhubarb-cherry pie. Can any of you folks buy rhubarb now?
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen it in our markets here in Texas. I don't know when it is available elsewhere, but imagine purl2diva knows since she wrote out the recipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's too hot in Texas for Rhubarb to grow but you can find it in the Freezer section of the grocery store most of the time. I was so bummed out to not be able to grow it these last 15yrs we lived in South Central Texas, now here, you have to contain it or it takes over.
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

purl2diva said:


> Grape Salad
> INGREDIENTS:
> 4 pounds seedless green grapes
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese
> 1 (8 ounce) container sour cream
> 1/2 cup white sugar	1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 4 ounces chopped pecans
> 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> DIRECTIONS:
> 1.	Wash and dry grapes. In a large bowl, mix together the cream cheese, sour cream, sugar and vanilla. Add grapes and mix until evenly incorporated. Sprinkle with brown sugar and pecans, mix again and refrigerate until serving.
> 
> I use a combination of red and green grapes. Also low fat cream cheese and sour cream.You can also cut down on the sugar. It is really more of a dessert than a salad and very popular wherever I take it.


I went to a recital where this was on the refreshment table and a couple of guys were eating it by the plateful.


----------



## charliesaunt

Hello everyone. Have lurking for some time and although I did post way back when, I wanted to come forward and say, I'm going to make the soup and share it tomorrow with a group at an assisted living. 

I've checked with the dietary supervisor to make sure the small group can have shellfish and all the cream and cheese is acceptable.


----------



## Lurker 2

Nice that you could join in! be interested to hear how your group likes the soup- it sounds great- a new take on a familiar receipt.



charliesaunt said:


> Hello everyone. Have lurking for some time and although I did post way back when, I wanted to come forward and say, I'm going to make the soup and share it tomorrow with a group at an assisted living.
> 
> I've checked with the dietary supervisor to make sure the small group can have shellfish and all the cream and cheese is acceptable.


----------



## budasha

Hi everyone, finally got through 16 pages of news.

Dreamweaver - You sure have had more than your share of problems - your health, your mom's move and health. By the way, what are the ankle weights for - surely you're not trying to get taller (lol)!! I see that your cough is still hanging on - sorry to hear that but glad that your scan was good.

purl2diva - cherry/rhubarb pie - yum yum...

waterdragon - hope surgery will enable you to get around a lot easier. Lucky you to glom onto bargains at JoAnns. I never seem to be in the right place at the right time!

poledra - I didn't see the story about the mother dog and her pups - what a smart doggie and such a loving mother.

Bulldog - glad to hear that you're on the mend. I've copied your seafood bisque - it sounds so delicious.

bellestarr12 - I've bought prickly pears from the store but I've never seen how they grow. Learn something new all the time.


----------



## gottastch

gottastch said:


> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.


Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!


----------



## bellestarr12

judyr said:


> I just returned to Weight Watchers and I love that you can eat fruit and vegetables and they have no points. I am a fruity person.


me too! last night while friends had ice cream, wine, beer, etc., I had a big glass of iced tea and all the watermelon I could hold - and was very happy :lol:


----------



## bellestarr12

myfanwy said:


> Lucky you! I am having terrible problems establishing rhubarb here! one lot got weeded out by an over-enthusiastic 'helper'.
> What you see in the shops is aged and soft, and pricey!
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> About that rhubarb-cherry pie. Can any of you folks buy rhubarb now?
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen it in our markets here in Texas. I don't know when it is available elsewhere, but imagine purl2diva knows since she wrote out the recipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's too hot in Texas for Rhubarb to grow but you can find it in the Freezer section of the grocery store most of the time. I was so bummed out to not be able to grow it these last 15yrs we lived in South Central Texas, now here, you have to contain it or it takes over.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Rhubarb shows up in the markets here for a few months at $2-$3 a pound. I usually buy it at least once to make DH a pie or something - tried to grow it here but failed miserably, though I hear some folks have managed (but no one I know personally)


----------



## preston

good to hear from you ask4j - and no - i have no picture of the pigeon - not sure if i woud eat it if it was served - maybe if i didn't know it at the time. lol

don't worry about your comments - we are all human - was is important is that you are here with us. i am truly sorry that you have had to suffer through a famiy tragedy - sending you bushels of poitive and healing energy. you have come to the right place for love and support.

you come again real soon.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Thank you Sam for carrying on the tradition of the weekly Tea Party....you do a great job and are such a pleasant person to converse with plus all you KP'rs who contribute so much. I am back and hopefully a lot less sensitive to comments that really don't mean anything but conversation. Going through a long family tragedy made me very sensitive and less thoughtful in my comments. Enough said.
> 
> This last week I took a four day trip with my dear cousins to Decorah Iowa, a peaceful small college town, where there just happens to be one of the biggest Norwegian-American museums that I have been wanting to see. To top it off we stayed at the Dug Road Inn, a wonderfully comfortable B&B. We did a lot of walking and spent most of Wednesday at the museum inside and outside where there are about 10 buildings filled with examples of the past.
> 
> Your pigeon recipe looks like a lot of work but sounds delicious--by any chance have you photographed it Sam?


----------



## bellestarr12

jmai5421 said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look like they are having fun. It is good to teach them canning, where the food comes from the the processes it goes through to become delicious jelly not something from the grocery store. I bet you had fun even though they might of tired you out. Beautiful grandchildren.
Click to expand...

Thanks, jmai5421. We think they're pretty special. Unfortunately we only get to see this set a couple of times a year - I really want them to know where things come from besides the store, and not just food. I've mentioned in other posts that I've been teaching our 7-year-old grandson (from Phoenix - we get to see those kids much more often) to knit. He loves to sit with me and knit, though so far he's just working on a 20-stitch strip that he assures me will be part of a blanket someday.


----------



## preston

amy - welcome to the tea party - we are so happy you joined us for a cuppa. we hope you come as often as you have time for - it is always easy to make room for one more.

you can always post pictures on the tea party - hint - hint - we love pictures.

sam



amyjosh09 said:


> Hi my name is Amy and I'm in USA in the state of Arizona. I wish that I had some of that cool summer like temperatures right now. It is very hot where I'm at. 100 - 117 degree temperatures. I just got done knitting a Sophia Cowl for the fall. I will have to send a picture of it so that everyone can see it. Happy knitting!


----------



## preston

bulldog - thanks for sharing the great recipe. i am glad you are beginning to feel like your old self again - please visit us as often as you can.

sam



Bulldog said:


> My dear sweet friends, remember me? I had a few set backs in my recovery but feeling much better and well on the way to being back to some semblence of normal.
> I am sure I have missed a lot. Haven't caught up on all the postings.
> Dreamweaver, you know I have expressed my admiration many times. I, too, feel you are our hostess. You have so very much on your plate. I so pray things are going to get better for you.
> Several weeks ago a dear friend brought me some wonderful "soup" and wanted to share the recipe with you all.
> 
> Seafood Bisque
> 2 cans Cream of Potato Soup
> 1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup
> 1 can drained whole kernel corn
> 1/2 cup chopped onions
> 1 stick unsalted butter
> 1 pt. half n half
> 4 oz. cream cheese
> 1/2 - 3/4 tsp. crushed red pepper
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 
> 1 pkg. frozen crawfish or shrimp (about a lb.)
> C
> Saute' onion in butter & put in crockpot with rest of ingredients. Cook on low until all is incorporated and heated well.
> 
> You can see this is definitely not dietetic but oh so good & freezes well.


----------



## preston

thanks for the recipe purl2diva - i did miss this - sounds wonderfu - i love grapes.

sam



purl2diva said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitonepurlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the spot to put this, but I wanted tolet whoever posted the Grape Salad recipe awhile back that it is making it's way around Michigan at potlucks! I took it to work for a potluck which resulted in sharing of the recipe and that person told me they took it to a potluck and also had to share . . . .. So thanks for sharing it is delicious! When I tell folks where I found the recipe they are a bit surprised
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is the spot to put this and I'll bet you made the person who gave us the recipe feel great! Could you repost it if that is possible for those who missed it. Or maybe the person who originally posted it knows where it is and could redirect us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grape Salad
> INGREDIENTS:
> 4 pounds seedless green grapes
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese
> 1 (8 ounce) container sour cream
> 1/2 cup white sugar	1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 4 ounces chopped pecans
> 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> DIRECTIONS:
> 1.	Wash and dry grapes. In a large bowl, mix together the cream cheese, sour cream, sugar and vanilla. Add grapes and mix until evenly incorporated. Sprinkle with brown sugar and pecans, mix again and refrigerate until serving.
> 
> I use a combination of red and green grapes. Also low fat cream cheese and sour cream.You can also cut down on the sugar. It is really more of a dessert than a salad and very popular wherever I take it.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

Edith M said:


> You all have given me so much to think about. The recieps all sound so good, even the pigeon/squab. The gun controversy will go on as long as there are guns and people. My feeling is that if the existing laws were upheld the problem would be solved. I come to the Tea Party for the commaraderie.
> 
> Getting old is a long and lonely process. My time on the TP is my way of staying in touch with the younger people who are our future. By and large they have things well in hand. Just this past week there was in the news about a little 4 year old boy who gave his life to save a drowning baby in a swimming pool and the two children that warned the people in the kitchen of the gunman outside the temple. I watch my little neighbor girl who is 10 years old care for her 4 year old brother with leukemia(they call me Grandma) and there is another little girl up the street who walks her two younger siblings through the neighborhood every evening after supper to give her mother a few minutes free time. It is too hot for the little ones to be out during the day so they are cooped up in the house trailer all day.
> 
> Yes, some of our young people have a sense of entitelment and just take what they want with no regard for who gets hurt. I think they are in the minority but it is the squeeky wheel that gets the grease and unfortunately violence sells.
> 
> And that is my sermon for today. Go in peace


Edith M, bless you for your sermon. The kids who call you Grandma are indeed fortunate. I have grandchildren I adore who make me very proud (but like their nana, they're not perfect :roll and I work with university students - most of them make me feel at least somewhat okay about the future . Have a great day!


----------



## preston

thanks bellestarr12 - glad to see you back - we don't see enough of you - always worry when we don't hear from you very often.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh good heavens - dreamweaver - thank you for calling my attention to it - i mispelled pidgeon - not once but all the way through the recipe - now why didn't spell check catch it? sorry folks.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sam, you were right. It is "pigeon."
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

bellestasrr - what do you do with prickly pears?

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
Click to expand...


----------



## vak70

Every family ought to have a gun in case somebody intrudes on them at 3 a.m. Unwanted burglars, rapists, kidnappers, overbearing freakos, robbers, etc, or somebody might try to come in and steal my knitting needles (or anything else I have that they want), and they don't need to mess with citizens who know how to handle their knitting needles. I'm not for gun control because criminals always obtain them, so why shouldn't little ole me be able to protect my life and my limb and my family? I won't answer any other posts on this subject (too controversial for this web site). You gave your opinion, and this was mine, and from what I hear "some of" our duly elected officials are setting up to take our guns away and shut us all up once and for all, not an amen to that.


----------



## preston

knoviceknitter - it is so good to see you at the tea party - we hope you make it a habit and join us as often as you can. we never run out of room at the table so come join us for a cuppa and some conversation often.

sam



knovice knitter said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Milwaukee last night and visited with a beautiful young sikh woman who belongs to the temple in Oak Creek. She and her family were on their way to the temple. There was news on the car radio and they rushed to see if help was needed. The police kept everyone away, of course, but they were able to pray with the families who witnessed this horrendous tragedy. She was especially upset by the shooting of the youngest priest who just got his papers in order and got his family here. His young children saw their father murdered. I hope there is enough therapy for them to process this loss and the cruel prejudices that exist in their new country.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i am glad you enjoy your time with us judyr - please come often - we have lots of room and always have a fresh pot under the cosy.

sam



judyr said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the tea party judyr - the tea party was started over a year ago by dave in london - i took it over (as host) when dave could no longer do it - we like to keep our conversations light - sharing what we wish of our lives - giving lots of love and support to our table mates - having marvelous converastions about a great many things - sharing recipes and patterns - we love to eat as much as we love to knit. join us often and join in the conversation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> judyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. What interesting opinions from all over the world about a lot of things. Please tell me why this is called a tea party? I have seen this on the KP, but never read it. And today's viewpoints and opinions have given me a very good insight into our KP "population". WOW, I have been missing a lot here. Thanks for explaining, and I will not miss this again. Who starts the tea party? Can it be on any subject?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Sam from Ohio, thanks for replying. I see that I am not the only newbie on the tea party. This fellow Hoosier is glad to see how we all can talk about things and are not judged for our viewpoints. Oh yes, I love to eat (that's why I joined Weight Watchers - I need to control that) and I love to knit and crochet and talk to people. This is a great place to do that. I applaud whoever started the Knitting Paradise website. Wouldn't it be great to have a huge get together with all us peoples? I know it would be an impossibility, but I can wish. I feel like I know a lot of you out there by the tone of the topics and the questions and answers. I love this website. How did I ever exist before KP?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

well said jacki - and very good tea at that. lol

sam


----------



## preston

charliesaunt - welcome back - don't lurk - join in - we would love to have you in the conversation. always room for one more.

sam



charliesaunt said:


> Hello everyone. Have lurking for some time and although I did post way back when, I wanted to come forward and say, I'm going to make the soup and share it tomorrow with a group at an assisted living.
> 
> I've checked with the dietary supervisor to make sure the small group can have shellfish and all the cream and cheese is acceptable.


----------



## bellestarr12

preston said:


> bellestasrr - what do you do with prickly pears?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, I finally finished the blog post on making prickly pear jelly (and syrup, and margaritas), with lots of pictures, so please take a look! I need to edit it already to tell folks not to double the jelly recipe, though, as it won't set up right. A few years ago I bought "The Prickly Pear Cookbook" by Carolyn Niethammer, which has lots of recipes, including the margarita recipe I posted on my blog. I've only made a few, including:

Rosy Onion Jam
1 1/4 pounds red onions
1/4 cup minced shallots
1 T. minced garlic
2 T. olive oil
1 1/2 T. lightly packed orange zest (1 large or 2 smaller oranges)
3/4 cup prickly pear syrup (it's available commercially, including online, though too expensive)
1/4 cup red wine vinegar

Heat oil in medium saucepan. Peel & quarter onions and slice thinly. Combine with shallots and garlic and add to saucepan. Stir occasionally until sizzling.
Cover the pan and turn down heat to very low. Let onions sweat and slowly cook so they become sweet, checking from time to time and adding a T or 2 of water if they start to stick. Cook about 30 minutes until translucent and slightly brown.
Add orange zest, prickly pear syrup, and red wine vinegar; cook, uncovered, till liquid has evaporated, stirring frequently. Pack in jars and refrigerate or process in water bath.
Makes 1 pint.


----------



## preston

you could use "seven" on the beetles - that should get rid of them.

sam



gottastch said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> you could use "seven" on the beetles - that should get rid of them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks, Sam!


----------



## preston

vaj70 - welcome to the tea party - we are delighted you decided to join in - all opinions ae welcome - thank you for yours.

on a lighter note - what are you knitting right now?

sam



vak70 said:


> Every family ought to have a gun in case somebody intrudes on them at 3 a.m. Unwanted burglars, rapists, kidnappers, overbearing freakos, robbers, etc, or somebody might try to come in and steal my knitting needles (or anything else I have that they want), and they don't need to mess with citizens who know how to handle their knitting needles. I'm not for gun control because criminals always obtain them, so why shouldn't little ole me be able to protect my life and my limb and my family? I won't answer any other posts on this subject (too controversial for this web site). You gave your opinion, and this was mine, and from what I hear "some of" our duly elected officials are setting up to take our guns away and shut us all up once and for all, not an amen to that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry but we don't accept that in New Zealand.



vak70 said:


> Every family ought to have a gun in case somebody intrudes on them at 3 a.m. Unwanted burglars, rapists, kidnappers, overbearing freakos, robbers, etc, or somebody might try to come in and steal my knitting needles (or anything else I have that they want), and they don't need to mess with citizens who know how to handle their knitting needles. I'm not for gun control because criminals always obtain them, so why shouldn't little ole me be able to protect my life and my limb and my family? I won't answer any other posts on this subject (too controversial for this web site). You gave your opinion, and this was mine, and from what I hear "some of" our duly elected officials are setting up to take our guns away and shut us all up once and for all, not an amen to that.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy tea party to all! this is heading into a crazy week here at my house. this weekend the oldes DD and 5 GCs will be moving into a place of their own, as the week progresses will get youngest DD packed for college and deposit her about 4 hours away in south Georgia. Instant empty nest - from 9 to 2! today took college bound DD to pick up a few last items for her dorm. Was able to procure a nice smoothie machine for one since she is big into smooties. At least I'll know she will be getting some good nutrition! Will check back in off and on. Keep save and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## vak70

I'm knitting the Kurly Kid Scarf (pattern No. 1814), (advanced beginner) sent for pattern from "Patternworks" www.patternworks.com. I'm using the Knit One, Crochet Too Yarn. Material is 35% superkid mohair, 21% wool/44% nylon. Very easy to make. The yarn is very fine and some of it seems to come loose, and I find it in my mouth or nose (very disturbing), but I made same scarf in blue/green color and I liked it so much I'm doing it in the cherry red/purple color. These scarves are very pretty with a no-collar black dress or to dress up any plain-necked top. I wish I was a master knitter (wishful thinking), but I kinda like sticking to stuff I can at least figure out (even if it does take me 10 times longer than anybody else).l


----------



## waterdragon

Thank you. I'm fighting to keep out of a wheelchair. 13 surgeries in 7 years is pretty intense. My husband calls me the terminator.. I asked him which one and he said it depends on the day.


----------



## nittergma

Oh my! that sounds delicious!!!!


purl2diva said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitonepurlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the spot to put this, but I wanted tolet whoever posted the Grape Salad recipe awhile back that it is making it's way around Michigan at potlucks! I took it to work for a potluck which resulted in sharing of the recipe and that person told me they took it to a potluck and also had to share . . . .. So thanks for sharing it is delicious! When I tell folks where I found the recipe they are a bit surprised
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is the spot to put this and I'll bet you made the person who gave us the recipe feel great! Could you repost it if that is possible for those who missed it. Or maybe the person who originally posted it knows where it is and could redirect us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grape Salad
> INGREDIENTS:
> 4 pounds seedless green grapes
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese
> 1 (8 ounce) container sour cream
> 1/2 cup white sugar	1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 4 ounces chopped pecans
> 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> DIRECTIONS:
> 1.	Wash and dry grapes. In a large bowl, mix together the cream cheese, sour cream, sugar and vanilla. Add grapes and mix until evenly incorporated. Sprinkle with brown sugar and pecans, mix again and refrigerate until serving.
> 
> I use a combination of red and green grapes. Also low fat cream cheese and sour cream.You can also cut down on the sugar. It is really more of a dessert than a salad and very popular wherever I take it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

waterdragon said:


> Thank you. I'm fighting to keep out of a wheelchair. 13 surgeries in 7 years is pretty intense. My husband calls me the terminator.. I asked him which one and he said it depends on the day.


LOL...


----------



## jmai5421

bellestarr12 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look like they are having fun. It is good to teach them canning, where the food comes from the the processes it goes through to become delicious jelly not something from the grocery store. I bet you had fun even though they might of tired you out. Beautiful grandchildren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, jmai5421. We think they're pretty special. Unfortunately we only get to see this set a couple of times a year - I really want them to know where things come from besides the store, and not just food. I've mentioned in other posts that I've been teaching our 7-year-old grandson (from Phoenix - we get to see those kids much more often) to knit. He loves to sit with me and knit, though so far he's just working on a 20-stitch strip that he assures me will be part of a blanket someday.
Click to expand...

I understand about only seeing grandchildren a couple times a year. Ours live in Phoenix and we live in MN. We feel lucky to have them for 2 1/2 weeks in the summer. Yous is very hot. They come to the cabin up North and think our mid 80 is cold. HaHa. Our other granddaughter we see about the same but only a couple of days per year. She is in gymnastics and can't miss her practices (4x per week). We cherish all the time we can spend with them.
Glad you are teaching your GS to knit. I need to do the same for the GD. So far they don't show much interest.


----------



## Jan L

bellestarr12 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
Click to expand...

Loved your blogspot. It was very interesting to watch you make prickly pear jelly.


----------



## bellestarr12

Jan L said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loved your blogspot. It was very interesting to watch you make prickly pear jelly.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Jan!


----------



## Needleme

Well, back from my walk to JoAnn. I was a good girl-- only picked up nine new skeins of yarn-- four for a baby blanket, and five for a few scarves. 
They had a celebrity there when we got there-- David Tutera from that wedding planning show on TV. Since I am not planning a wedding, I wasn't all that interested. I think I will save my new yarn for when my new needles from Knitpicks arrive-- I ordered a few of the light colored interchangeables. 
All in all, it was about a 2.5 mile walk. I have to get back to walking, as all my weight has come back on since I stopped walking in May.


----------



## preston

here is an url i think you will enjoy whether you are dieting or not.

sam

http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/for_dieters/10_light_salad_dressings/10.aspx


----------



## brenda m

Has anyone had what I call Grandma Duty yet, or have your schools started yet? The kids first day was Monday & with no kids club, it took me over an hour to pick up 2 grandsons at 2 schools & come home;it was wild. Of course, they argued all the way home. Then Tuesday it was grocery day. I got some knitting done-am still on the socks for kids & grandkids. The pair for the 19 yr old seem huge-he wears a size 13 shoe! Now, if someone would take over the housecleaning, straightening the stash, etc. We did get a cool front this week & it was only 84 here yesterday.


----------



## preston

settleg - what are you going to do with only two in the house - maybe we will see a lot more of you i hope.

sam



settleg said:


> Happy tea party to all! this is heading into a crazy week here at my house. this weekend the oldes DD and 5 GCs will be moving into a place of their own, as the week progresses will get youngest DD packed for college and deposit her about 4 hours away in south Georgia. Instant empty nest - from 9 to 2! today took college bound DD to pick up a few last items for her dorm. Was able to procure a nice smoothie machine for one since she is big into smooties. At least I'll know she will be getting some good nutrition! Will check back in off and on. Keep save and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## preston

don't sell yourself short yak70 - we are not all master knitters - myself included - i was told never to read ahead on the pattern - start with line 1 and go from there. i have found that to be good advice. there is always help here if you need any.

hope to see some pictures - maybe - hint - hint.

sam



vak70 said:


> I'm knitting the Kurly Kid Scarf (pattern No. 1814), (advanced beginner) sent for pattern from "Patternworks" www.patternworks.com. I'm using the Knit One, Crochet Too Yarn. Material is 35% superkid mohair, 21% wool/44% nylon. Very easy to make. The yarn is very fine and some of it seems to come loose, and I find it in my mouth or nose (very disturbing), but I made same scarf in blue/green color and I liked it so much I'm doing it in the cherry red/purple color. These scarves are very pretty with a no-collar black dress or to dress up any plain-necked top. I wish I was a master knitter (wishful thinking), but I kinda like sticking to stuff I can at least figure out (even if it does take me 10 times longer than anybody else).l


----------



## nittergma

Those prickly pears look so pretty and I understand the fruit is good Do you eat it plain or put it in recipes, do you cook it first? I'd like to have a garden full of those but I don't know if they'd do well in OHio.


bellestarr12 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacki

preston said:


> you could use "seven" on the beetles - that should get rid of them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Those are squash bugs. Hope your zucchini survives! We just plant late in the season to avoid them here. No advise on Seven as we don't use pesticides....but I hear it kills most all bugs!


----------



## Lurker 2

probably the good ones too [like the lady birds]



Jacki said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could use "seven" on the beetles - that should get rid of them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are squash bugs. Hope your zucchini survives! We just plant late in the season to avoid them here. No advise on Seven as we don't use pesticides....but I hear it kills most all bugs!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Well we are off to church in just over half an hour- It being Sunday here! Happy rest of Saturday to America- it will be Sunday in the UK in two hours time! already is in Australia- hello Althea! and many others who don't always declare themselves!!!...


----------



## 81brighteyes

Saturday afternoon (4;54 to be exact) and only page 19. Where is everyone? I have been watching dvds of an older mini-series from BBC---- "Berkley Square". Another good one. I wish the US made some that were on par with the BBC's. Love the ones from BBC/Masterpiece Theater. I haven't picked up my knitting needles all day which explains why I am still knitting the two scarves. No big hurry as they are for Christmas, but have other items to knit for holiday gifts as well. Sort of hard to think Christmas when it's so hot outside. I never thought that 96 degrees would sound "cool", but after weeks of three digit temperatures, it is somewhat of a relief. However, the three digits return tomorrow and all of next week and still no rain. For you kpers who are "down below", so glad that spring is coming your way. It's a wonderful time of year, isn't it? I'm growing tired of being indoor so much, especially the afternoons. Just can't bear to get back into a car that has been sitting in the sun someplace. It makes me feel half-sick and who needs that? Hope you all have a pleasant evening.


----------



## gottastch

Jacki said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could use "seven" on the beetles - that should get rid of them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are squash bugs. Hope your zucchini survives! We just plant late in the season to avoid them here. No advise on Seven as we don't use pesticides....but I hear it kills most all bugs!
Click to expand...

Eeeeeeeeewwww, squash bugs! I picked the zucchini that was out there but the rest of the plant looks sick...might be the end of it, from the sounds of things then? Being in Minnesota, we plant at the end of May...normally Memorial Day weekend...and this is the first I've seen of then.


----------



## Joe P

Too bad you all aren't here for dinner. hummmmmmmmmmmmm I suppose you weren't invited early enough, right? right! Take care I will talk to you lataaaaaaaaaaa... joe p. he he


----------



## Lurker 2

I have been bursting to tell someone- my Peace Lily is coming into flower- just one bloom - but it is flowering after a three to four year wait! The Magnolia is being a bit slow, and has fewer blooms budding this year- and we have another gold! [Olympic women's canoeing (I think)]



81brighteyes said:


> Saturday afternoon (4;54 to be exact) and only page 19. Where is everyone? I have been watching dvds of an older mini-series from BBC---- "Berkley Square". Another good one. I wish the US made some that were on par with the BBC's. Love the ones from BBC/Masterpiece Theater. I haven't picked up my knitting needles all day which explains why I am still knitting the two scarves. No big hurry as they are for Christmas, but have other items to knit for holiday gifts as well. Sort of hard to think Christmas when it's so hot outside. I never thought that 96 degrees would sound "cool", but after weeks of three digit temperatures, it is somewhat of a relief. However, the three digits return tomorrow and all of next week and still no rain. For you kpers who are "down below", so glad that spring is coming your way. It's a wonderful time of year, isn't it? I'm growing tired of being indoor so much, especially the afternoons. Just can't bear to get back into a car that has been sitting in the sun someplace. It makes me feel half-sick and who needs that? Hope you all have a pleasant evening.


----------



## bellestarr12

myfanwy said:


> I have been bursting to tell someone- my Peace Lily is coming into flower- just one bloom - but it is flowering after a three to four year wait! The Magnolia is being a bit slow, and has fewer blooms budding this year- and we have another gold! [Olympic women's canoeing (I think)]
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday afternoon (4;54 to be exact) and only page 19. Where is everyone? I have been watching dvds of an older mini-series from BBC---- "Berkley Square". Another good one. I wish the US made some that were on par with the BBC's. Love the ones from BBC/Masterpiece Theater. I haven't picked up my knitting needles all day which explains why I am still knitting the two scarves. No big hurry as they are for Christmas, but have other items to knit for holiday gifts as well. Sort of hard to think Christmas when it's so hot outside. I never thought that 96 degrees would sound "cool", but after weeks of three digit temperatures, it is somewhat of a relief. However, the three digits return tomorrow and all of next week and still no rain. For you kpers who are "down below", so glad that spring is coming your way. It's a wonderful time of year, isn't it? I'm growing tired of being indoor so much, especially the afternoons. Just can't bear to get back into a car that has been sitting in the sun someplace. It makes me feel half-sick and who needs that? Hope you all have a pleasant evening.
Click to expand...

Oh, peace lilies are so lovely! Mine haven't bloomed in awhile but I hope they will soon! Peace lilies are also supposed to be especially good houseplants for helping keep the air clean.


----------



## bellestarr12

nittergma said:


> Those prickly pears look so pretty and I understand the fruit is good Do you eat it plain or put it in recipes, do you cook it first? I'd like to have a garden full of those but I don't know if they'd do well in OHio.
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nittergma, I've always cooked up the fruit for juice to make jelly and syrup, and if you go back a few posts you'll find the recipe for Rosy Onion Jam, which is delicious on a roast beef or grilled cheese sandwich, for example. Or check my blog at the URL posted above for a step-by-step illustration of how to make the jelly.

The raw fruit is delicious and sweet, but you have to spoon it out to avoid the prickles on the outside, and there are lots of little seeds on the inside. But if you're patient enough to peel it and take out the seeds it's very good (I'm not patient enough to do that for more than one or 2 fruits).

I don't think they'd do real well up north, but then, you can grow all kinds of other things we can't grow here, so I suppose it evens out (with a slight advantage in your direction, LOL).


----------



## pammie1234

Our police station sent out an email saying that wasp spray was good to have by your bed in case of an intruder. I think aim is better and it shoots a straight stream that goes a long distance and is forceful. Much safer than a gun and immobilizes the intruder.

Friend just called and we are going out for a few drinks. I'll check back in when I get back!


----------



## preston

for those of you that like to crochet try this url.

sam

http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats268/newest-in-floral-doilies


----------



## nittergma

What a beautiful garden gottastch!! I've seen those bugs before, do they smell when you disturb them? I think we call them stink bugs. I'm sure there are plenty more knowledgeable than I , I know there is some kind of bug that will drill a hole in the stem and kill the plant. I think Zucchini would be hard to kill!!LOL


gottastch said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
Click to expand...


----------



## MindyT

I don't think anyone was callous about it, we apparently all decided long ago not to put in political, religious, and terrible things. This is a place of peace and questions about other things. My own feeling is that we have plenty of spots to dish or deliver our political/religious thoughts and this is a non-controversial zone. At least that's my reading of the forum.
I'm sure you must have had lots of answers like this by now.
It's a great forum with kind and thoughtful people so far as I can feel.
MindyT


----------



## preston

mindy - welcome to the tea party - so glad you decided to stop by for a cuppa. we hope you make a habit of stopping by as often as you can.

sam



MindyT said:


> I don't think anyone was callous about it, we apparently all decided long ago not to put in political, religious, and terrible things. This is a place of peace and questions about other things. My own feeling is that we have plenty of spots to dish or deliver our political/religious thoughts and this is a non-controversial zone. At least that's my reading of the forum.
> I'm sure you must have had lots of answers like this by now.
> It's a great forum with kind and thoughtful people so far as I can feel.
> MindyT


----------



## MindyT

Thanks Sam, have never written before I don't think. Many times, I get a thought but typically I don't see the posts until well into Saturday here in Hot, Hot, Hot (not as hot as where Jinx is) Calif., and by that time, our Aussie and European friends are probably well into Sunday....be well


----------



## nittergma

Thanks Bellstar. I missed the part that said you make jelly and I have yet to read your blog will do so sounds like an interesting recipe, We could start a TP book of recipes they all sound so good


bellestarr12 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those prickly pears look so pretty and I understand the fruit is good Do you eat it plain or put it in recipes, do you cook it first? I'd like to have a garden full of those but I don't know if they'd do well in OHio.
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nittergma, I've always cooked up the fruit for juice to make jelly and syrup, and if you go back a few posts you'll find the recipe for Rosy Onion Jam, which is delicious on a roast beef or grilled cheese sandwich, for example. Or check my blog at the URL posted above for a step-by-step illustration of how to make the jelly.
> 
> The raw fruit is delicious and sweet, but you have to spoon it out to avoid the prickles on the outside, and there are lots of little seeds on the inside. But if you're patient enough to peel it and take out the seeds it's very good (I'm not patient enough to do that for more than one or 2 fruits).
> 
> I don't think they'd do real well up north, but then, you can grow all kinds of other things we can't grow here, so I suppose it evens out (with a slight advantage in your direction, LOL).
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

Redkimba said:


> Wow - 11 pages already and counting.
> 
> I agree on "no politics" on this thread. Not pointing the finger at anyone; I have plenty of other messages boards for my politics. This is an escape for me.
> 
> The weather this morning was lovely - 72 degrees. in August. in North Texas! I was able to mow the lawn without getting heatstroke or having to take a break to cool down.
> 
> I remember seeing a rhubarb pie in the grocer's frozen food section. I can't remember if it was cherries or strawberries. I may wander down later today to see if it's still there & try it. I've never had rhubarb pie & people seem to enjoy it.
> 
> I plan on spending the rest of the day just resting up. I'm really burned out at work - just working too long without 'mental health' days or vacation days. (I almost used a Johnny Paycheck line yesterday before I just left early due to "not feeling well"....)


You should try strawberry rhubarb pie. I read that it was originally not two fruits, but rhubarb was called strawberry rhubarb. But the combination is an inspired one.


----------



## mjs

Needleme said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the media has a lot to answer for by creating the instant sensation- and then moving on to the next crisis- even as recently as my own childhood- it took time before we heard of events- and it was impossible to get cameras reporting the way we now do with our androids and Ipods. Maybe it is that moment of 'glory' that some of these sick people are seeking. They have to be sick to want to kill so many.
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I think you are right. News media is 24/7 now and they have to keep filling all that time and twist every gruesome "breaking news" and "update" and I feel traumatized all over again. When I was young, the news was on at 6:00 and 11:00 and only for a half hour each. Now it is on all the time. I read recently that violent crime is actually down from what it used to be, but I think we hear about it much, much more and again and again. The insane availability of semi-automatic killing machines is another story-- those weapons didn't exist in my youth-- And surely the sickos who are doing these mass shootings are seeking the infamy of being "glorified" by the attention. After the Colorade massacre, there was a huge outcry against sensationalizing the killer and focusing on the victims so as not to give him any attention or inspire "copycat" atrocities. I was terribly saddened by the Sikh massacre as well--
> 
> Bottom line: I feel like I hear and see much too much! I would never choose to live in a bubble of la la land and not want to know what was going on in the world, but I don't need to hear it again and again and again.
> 
> Off my soapbox-- sorry I got carried away. I certainly woke up with a hitch in my giggy today! Will try to pace myself for the rest of the day--- :lol:
Click to expand...

I record just about anything I watch on tv. Then I can fast forward through all the stuff I'm not willing to watch, and nowadays that includes Syria, Iraq, and politics.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> for those of you that like to crochet try this url.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats268/newest-in-floral-doilies


I thought they were fantastic! I have the Vintage Knitting and the Vintage Crochet bookmarked. There are so many interesting patterns on there!


----------



## mjs

Ask4j said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Sam, great looking table again. I'll also pass on the pigeon pie, but the cheese cake sounds really yummy.
> Well, the kittens passed their wellness check today and came home to take up residence in the craft room until they get used to the dogs, they are so sweet. I tried taking pics, I'll see if they turned out good enough to share, they were hiding when I took them.
> 
> Dreamweaver, good to see you back, glad doctors visits are going well but hope things settle down soon for you, you are really having more than your share of challenges with mom.
> 
> Joe, hey, how are you?
> 
> I don't comment on things that I feel overly emotional about, and there are quite a few of those issues. I agree that there is no excuse to harm people because they have different views, religion or political, senseless.
> 
> Well, I'm off to do something, don't know what but something.  Trying to talk DH into going for ice cream, we'll see how that works out for me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing photos of your sweet companions. I lightened them up a bit because I could not see Brunos little face--could be my monitor, but here they are:
Click to expand...

Thanks so much. Now I can see the dark one. With ten rescues, I am so grateful to hear about others also rescuing.


----------



## jheiens

mjs wrote:

You should try strawberry rhubarb pie. I read that it was originally not two fruits, but rhubarb was called strawberry rhubarb. But the combination is an inspired one.[/quote]

Have you ever tried pineapple rhubarb or rhubarb custard pies? Delicious either way. Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs

gottastch said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
Click to expand...

This looks to me like what I had an infestation of last year and what people in my knitting group said is a stink bug. But I never smelled anything.


----------



## gottastch

nittergma said:


> What a beautiful garden gottastch!! I've seen those bugs before, do they smell when you disturb them? I think we call them stink bugs. I'm sure there are plenty more knowledgeable than I , I know there is some kind of bug that will drill a hole in the stem and kill the plant. I think Zucchini would be hard to kill!!LOL
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I went out and found one of those little bugs and squished it and smelled it...yes, I did it...and would you believe is smelled almost kinda like cloves? I guess it's not a "stink bug"...certainly is puzzling. They were crawling all over that poor plant today and now there are just a few...suppose they went underground because big bad me was disturbing them while I was doing the weeding??


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> for those of you that like to crochet try this url.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats268/newest-in-floral-doilies
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were fantastic! I have the Vintage Knitting and the Vintage Crochet bookmarked. There are so many interesting patterns on there!
Click to expand...

I loved the knitting patterns(can't crochet) and have subscribed to their newsletter. thanks Sam.
I have been knitting off and on all day. Finished two simple dishrags out of necessity. I did not want to go to the laundrymat since it is an hours drive each ady. We are going home in two weeks for a week to do laundry, DH to go fishing with DS and SIL on Lake Michigan and me to do laundry and can. I decided to just quickly knit new ones, I also fisished a ruffle skirt for my GD and have started on a pink chenille bear for my new great niece due in Sept. Have a great rest of the day, back to my knitting.


----------



## mjs

jheiens said:


> mjs wrote:
> 
> You should try strawberry rhubarb pie. I read that it was originally not two fruits, but rhubarb was called strawberry rhubarb. But the combination is an inspired one.


Have you ever tried pineapple rhubarb or rhubarb custard pies? Delicious either way. Ohio Joy[/quote]

Oh yes, rhubarb custard. And that freezes very well since the freezing kind of loosens the custard and so does not make it creepy. But that is a memory from more than thirty years ago, which is the last time I made it.


----------



## Dori Sage

bellestarr12 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those prickly pears look so pretty and I understand the fruit is good Do you eat it plain or put it in recipes, do you cook it first? I'd like to have a garden full of those but I don't know if they'd do well in OHio.
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nittergma, I've always cooked up the fruit for juice to make jelly and syrup, and if you go back a few posts you'll find the recipe for Rosy Onion Jam, which is delicious on a roast beef or grilled cheese sandwich, for example. Or check my blog at the URL posted above for a step-by-step illustration of how to make the jelly.
> 
> The raw fruit is delicious and sweet, but you have to spoon it out to avoid the prickles on the outside, and there are lots of little seeds on the inside. But if you're patient enough to peel it and take out the seeds it's very good (I'm not patient enough to do that for more than one or 2 fruits).
> 
> I don't think they'd do real well up north, but then, you can grow all kinds of other things we can't grow here, so I suppose it evens out (with a slight advantage in your direction, LOL).
Click to expand...

Here in the southern california area prickly pears are sold in the markets - the prickles have been removed. Just peel the fruit. The skin is thick and very easy to remove. I eat the whole fruit - seeds and all. Very delicious. And the color is beautiful.


----------



## bellestarr12

preston said:


> for those of you that like to crochet try this url.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats268/newest-in-floral-doilies


great site, Sam! Thanks!


----------



## bellestarr12

Dori Sage, here in Tucson we can get prickly pears at Food City and El Super, the major Hispanic-oriented markets, but only intermittently. Since they're all over the neighborhood I just pick my own. Nopalitos, the green cactus pads, are more available in the markets - haven't tried cooking with those yet though one of my cookbooks has several recipes. Now I want to find a recipe for prickly pear candy, which seems to be a lot like Turkish Delight/Aplets & Cotlets. Hmmm, maybe I could adapt one of those recipes!


----------



## Jan L

preston said:


> here is an url i think you will enjoy whether you are dieting or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/for_dieters/10_light_salad_dressings/10.aspx


 Sam, that link was great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jan L

nittergma said:


> Those prickly pears look so pretty and I understand the fruit is good Do you eat it plain or put it in recipes, do you cook it first? I'd like to have a garden full of those but I don't know if they'd do well in OHio.
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have prickly pear in my Michigan garden, but they certainly don't get as large.


----------



## Jan L

Jacki said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could use "seven" on the beetles - that should get rid of them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are squash bugs. Hope your zucchini survives! We just plant late in the season to avoid them here. No advise on Seven as we don't use pesticides....but I hear it kills most all bugs!
Click to expand...

I always recommend that you start with Dawn dishwashing liquid and water in a spray bottle. Many people don't like pesticides and that's worth a try. It works on lots of things. When we had that gypsy moth problem, if I couldn't locate DH in the house, I would look outside and there he would be with a spray bottle checking all our trees. The solution killed those nasty little caterpillars dead.


----------



## mjs

Jan L said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could use "seven" on the beetles - that should get rid of them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are squash bugs. Hope your zucchini survives! We just plant late in the season to avoid them here. No advise on Seven as we don't use pesticides....but I hear it kills most all bugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always recommend that you start with Dawn dishwashing liquid and water in a spray bottle. Many people don't like pesticides and that's worth a try. It works on lots of things. When we had that gypsy moth problem, if I couldn't locate DH in the house, I would look outside and there he would be with a spray bottle checking all our trees. The solution killed those nasty little caterpillars dead.
Click to expand...

I think dawn is also what they used to try to clean the oil from birds during the spills. And then of course there were those articles about knitting sweaters for the tiny penguins.


----------



## Jan L

81brighteyes said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> About that rhubarb-cherry pie. Can any of you folks buy rhubarb now?
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen it in our markets here in Texas. I don't know when it is available elsewhere, but imagine purl2diva knows since she wrote out the recipe.
Click to expand...

I think you can buy it frozen in packages in some supermarkets. Ours is a spring crop here. Once in a while it lingers into summer.


----------



## Edith M

gottastch said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
Click to expand...

That is a Stink Bug and if you ever squash one you will know why it is called that. Last year we had a real problem with them in our area. They devastated the apple crop. The only way I know of to get rid of them is to knock them into a jar of water to drown.


----------



## pammie1234

Joe, I was planning on making dinner at your place, but just wasn't able to get there on time. Sure sounded good! Maybe next time!


----------



## Althea

Happy Sunday, people. It's 11.05 a.m. in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the posts from page 3. Wow! A lot sure goes on during the afternoon and night-time here, since I usually tune in to the TP in the morning. Two birthdays to celebrate today: my great nephew, 9 last Tuesday, and my sister (his grandmother) last Wednesday. Family get-together this afternoon will be a chance to catch up with our small family. I'd better get cracking as I have presents to wrap: made my sister a shawlette from some yarn she gifted me when they moved house a few years ago, since she no longer knits but only does cross-stitch embroidery these days. Hope she likes it. At least she can't complain about the colour since it was her choice! Bought her a nice gold broach to wear with it so she won't think I was being cheap using her old wool which cost me nothing (except time).


----------



## cheyenne620

mjs said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This looks to me like what I had an infestation of last year and what people in my knitting group said is a stink bug. But I never smelled anything.
Click to expand...

you will not smell anything until you squash them


----------



## Joe P

pammie1234 said:


> Joe, I was planning on making dinner at your place, but just wasn't able to get there on time. Sure sounded good! Maybe next time!


You are welcome anytime, but I noticed the croquettas went faster this time. I will be with Mother all day tomorrow and will not be on here at all probably, I will try but then stuff happens. he he. joe p


----------



## Ask4j

Jan L said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could use "seven" on the beetles - that should get rid of them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are squash bugs. Hope your zucchini survives! We just plant late in the season to avoid them here. No advise on Seven as we don't use pesticides....but I hear it kills most all bugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always recommend that you start with Dawn dishwashing liquid and water in a spray bottle. Many people don't like pesticides and that's worth a try. It works on lots of things. When we had that gypsy moth problem, if I couldn't locate DH in the house, I would look outside and there he would be with a spray bottle checking all our trees. The solution killed those nasty little caterpillars dead.
Click to expand...

Dishwashing liquid is a great idea. It doesn't take much to do away with offending inspects but insecticides do away with us eventually. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Ezenby

Knitwitch51 said
As the British say, 'Stay Calm and Carry On"!

aaahhh....saw that on Olympics..yes, yes Stay Calm and Carry On.


----------



## Ask4j

Is August Spring for all of you in New Zealand or Australia--the southern hemisphere? and that is why your lilies and magnolias are blooming? Because our Fall isn't until October but I understand that it isn't exactly opposite seasons and your "winters" aren't as cold.



myfanwy said:


> I have been bursting to tell someone- my Peace Lily is coming into flower- just one bloom - but it is flowering after a three to four year wait! The Magnolia is being a bit slow, and has fewer blooms budding this year- and we have another gold! [Olympic women's canoeing (I think)]
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday afternoon (4;54 to be exact) and only page 19. Where is everyone? I have been watching dvds of an older mini-series from BBC---- "Berkley Square". Another good one. I wish the US made some that were on par with the BBC's. Love the ones from BBC/Masterpiece Theater. I haven't picked up my knitting needles all day which explains why I am still knitting the two scarves. No big hurry as they are for Christmas, but have other items to knit for holiday gifts as well. Sort of hard to think Christmas when it's so hot outside. I never thought that 96 degrees would sound "cool", but after weeks of three digit temperatures, it is somewhat of a relief. However, the three digits return tomorrow and all of next week and still no rain. For you kpers who are "down below", so glad that spring is coming your way. It's a wonderful time of year, isn't it? I'm growing tired of being indoor so much, especially the afternoons. Just can't bear to get back into a car that has been sitting in the sun someplace. It makes me feel half-sick and who needs that? Hope you all have a pleasant evening.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

We are technically in the last month of winter- but because Auckland is in the opposite latitude [roughly] to Madrid, 
we have relatively mild wet winters- the camelias are all very bedraggled, and some rhododendrons have started flowering. We have a few native conifers, but all native trees are evergreen, not deciduous. Before long the yellow Kowhai will be in bloom- then we know it is really spring!
Althea and Darowil in Adelaide will be better able to tell you about winter in Australia!



Ask4j said:


> Is August Spring for all of you in New Zealand or Australia--the southern hemisphere? and that is why your lilies and magnolias are blooming? Because our Fall isn't until October but I understand that it isn't exactly opposite seasons and your "winters" aren't as cold.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been bursting to tell someone- my Peace Lily is coming into flower- just one bloom - but it is flowering after a three to four year wait! The Magnolia is being a bit slow, and has fewer blooms budding this year- and we have another gold! [Olympic women's canoeing (I think)]
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday afternoon (4;54 to be exact) and only page 19. Where is everyone? I have been watching dvds of an older mini-series from BBC---- "Berkley Square". Another good one. I wish the US made some that were on par with the BBC's. Love the ones from BBC/Masterpiece Theater. I haven't picked up my knitting needles all day which explains why I am still knitting the two scarves. No big hurry as they are for Christmas, but have other items to knit for holiday gifts as well. Sort of hard to think Christmas when it's so hot outside. I never thought that 96 degrees would sound "cool", but after weeks of three digit temperatures, it is somewhat of a relief. However, the three digits return tomorrow and all of next week and still no rain. For you kpers who are "down below", so glad that spring is coming your way. It's a wonderful time of year, isn't it? I'm growing tired of being indoor so much, especially the afternoons. Just can't bear to get back into a car that has been sitting in the sun someplace. It makes me feel half-sick and who needs that? Hope you all have a pleasant evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## amudaus

Hello preston,please dont think me rude butting in here to ask if you would be able to say where Fire Ball Dave has gone.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Greetings Everyone,

So nice to see that some of you have got some long needed rain and that temps have cooled off a little. I worry about people in general when it's so hot outside. I have had some culinary adventure this week as well, nothing as interesting as pigeon, but adventurous in it's own right. Hubby took me to a new to me supermarket. He used to live in 
Vancouver and was used to the oriental district and all it's marvels when he lived there. He constantly tells me how you can't get anything here like you could there. Well we went to this supermarket and I saw things that I didn't even know you could get in a supermarket! www.luckysupermarket.ca is the website for those who want to peruse. There were packages of vacuum packed octopus, squid, crab, clams, lobster, scallops, fish of all kinds, chicken, beef, pork, all the ethnic fillings for oriental dishes, all the dumplings that are stuffed and sold in good restaurants all over the place, then they have all the fresh and packaged vegetables, plus all the regular stuff we see in our supermarkets as well. It blew my mind to be in this wonderful place! They even had this octopus in a clear bag with the legs hanging down and the suction cups clearly visible, I laughed and told hubby that I used to tell the kids that those were brain suckers and if I put one on their heads, like hats, they would suck their brains out. If I did that to some of their friends though, the poor thing would starve to death!!! I was blown away. =) 
I have to share something that happened to me while in the local walmart here with hubby too...I was in the yarn section when Hubby finally caught up with me. I was looking at the red heart display where they had Sashay yarn!! I have been wanting to make some of those scarves and couldn't find Sashay anywhere. I got three balls of that and 4 balls of cotton so I can finsih that bath mat that I started last week. Along comes hubby and picked up a ball of Bernat Boa in neon pink. He says ot me, isn't that the stuff you use for your bears you make? I said, it could be used for that, or a scarf....he says to me, aren't you going to get some of that? I kind of looked at it but thought that it wasn't a necessity, so I said, maybe next time and prepared to keep going when he stopped me and said, Honey, it's not like it's going to go bad, it's here now and so are you, so why don't you get some? I did come home with two balls of it and oh they feel so wonderfully soft!! I just wanna squish em and caress them!! So, for all the women who feel that they truly have to hide their stashes from their significant others, (and I'm not talking about the ones that are just joking)...there is no reason you should have to hide your stash from your man if he loves you he will help you collect some of it!! =)
Last night while helping hubby strap down a load on the truck I had a disagreement with a bungee strap and in the backlash it bit me just above my eye. Beneath the eyebrow but above the eye itself. It turned a lovely shade of greenish yellow and is sore and swollen a little. It had a couple open parts to the wound and it bled some, but thankfully it didn't hit my eye directly of I probably would have lost the site in that eye. It's still tender but not as bad as last night.
I sure hope that you all have had a better week than I have, with all the weather changes I have been flat on my back again for most of the week. I even felt storms that were not on the radar map by environment Canada. Hubby started to giggle and said that if this continued he was going to take me down there and environment Canada could start paying me to report the forecast since I was better at it then their equipment was! I laughed at that one =) I hope you have all enjoyed the rain and cooler temps, good food, good friends and good company and most importantly, all the good family here on KP!

~PS~ After last weekend's birthday party I got an email thanking me again for the cake I made and expressing that it was absolutely perfect and portrayed the birthday boy perfectly. My name was handed out to those who wanted it for future reference for one of a kind unique beautiful cake creations!! Awesome for me and a big boost for my cake business!! =)


----------



## gottastch

Jan L said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could use "seven" on the beetles - that should get rid of them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are squash bugs. Hope your zucchini survives! We just plant late in the season to avoid them here. No advise on Seven as we don't use pesticides....but I hear it kills most all bugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always recommend that you start with Dawn dishwashing liquid and water in a spray bottle. Many people don't like pesticides and that's worth a try. It works on lots of things. When we had that gypsy moth problem, if I couldn't locate DH in the house, I would look outside and there he would be with a spray bottle checking all our trees. The solution killed those nasty little caterpillars dead.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I would definitely like to try something besides a pesticide. It will be an interesting experiment  It is supposed to rain here tomorrow so I will be interested to go out and look to see if those bugs are out. If so, I will spray them. I have lots of Dawn...I use it with vinegar (equal parts) - makes a great scum-busting cleaner for the bathtub  Warm the vinegar in the microwave, when making the concoction, then add an equal amount of the Dawn. Let cool and pour into any old container (I use an old Dawn bottle). I squirt a ring around the tub, let it run down the sides and then scrub the tub and I'm done


----------



## preston

mindy - we start the tea party every friday at six pm edt - and it runs until the next friday - you can get the url usually at the end of the weeks tea party - or at least close to the end. after that you just need to look under watched topics and we should be the top pick. we will be looking for you real soon.

sam



MindyT said:


> Thanks Sam, have never written before I don't think. Many times, I get a thought but typically I don't see the posts until well into Saturday here in Hot, Hot, Hot (not as hot as where Jinx is) Calif., and by that time, our Aussie and European friends are probably well into Sunday....be well


----------



## preston

5mmdpns - here is the web site for you - think you should find a lot of patterns here that you will like - free.

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> for those of you that like to crochet try this url.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats268/newest-in-floral-doilies
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were fantastic! I have the Vintage Knitting and the Vintage Crochet bookmarked. There are so many interesting patterns on there!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

lifescript.com is a great website - good health is their matra and they have wonderful recipes - also hints to keep in good health, etc. thanks for joining in - hope to see you again real soon - so don't be a stranger.

sam



Jan L said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is an url i think you will enjoy whether you are dieting or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/for_dieters/10_light_salad_dressings/10.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, that link was great. Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

amudaus said:


> Hello preston,please dont think me rude butting in here to ask if you would be able to say where Fire Ball Dave has gone.


I will butt in here- I think Fireball Dave is at home in London.


----------



## preston

thanks jan - i wonder if it would work on tomato worms - which have to be the ugliest worm ever.

sam



Jan L said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could use "seven" on the beetles - that should get rid of them.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all! DH and I are just back from the second to the last farmers market of the year in our town...can that be possible? Where did the summer go? School is right around the corner and fall sales ads for school supplies/clothes are everywhere - wowowowow - time has certainly gotten away from me!
> 
> Today will be a day of working around the yard. The house got cleaned yesterday so today it is the yard's turn. I see something red in the garden - more tomatoes are ripe - hooray! I canned 17 pints of salsa this past Monday but now will be freezing the tomatoes, as they become ripe, until I get enough for another batch...love, love, love salsa!!!
> 
> The neighbors, DH and I went to a burger place last night for supper and were seated at the chef's table...actually in the kitchen! I'd never heard of such a thing before. It was quite fun to watch everyone. It was like watching a ballet with the servers and cooks doing what they do. It was great entertainment but it was a little loud.
> 
> Time to fire up the lawn mower! DH is "cleaning" the garage, which usually means talking to any neighbor whom he happens to see outside - hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...back in from weeding the garden. I am afraid I haven't been tending it as properly as I should but it is weeded now and I hope it stays that way. Here is a photo of my little space in our back yard...also, there is some beetle-type critter eating on the one zucchini plant we put in (mainly to see if we could get it to grow). Does anyone have any idea what it is and how to get rid of it? There are like 100 of them on, around and under the plant...eeeeeek!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are squash bugs. Hope your zucchini survives! We just plant late in the season to avoid them here. No advise on Seven as we don't use pesticides....but I hear it kills most all bugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always recommend that you start with Dawn dishwashing liquid and water in a spray bottle. Many people don't like pesticides and that's worth a try. It works on lots of things. When we had that gypsy moth problem, if I couldn't locate DH in the house, I would look outside and there he would be with a spray bottle checking all our trees. The solution killed those nasty little caterpillars dead.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

welcome to the tea party ezenby - we love having new people join in the conversation. hope you stop in often - we would love to have you.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Knitwitch51 said
> As the British say, 'Stay Calm and Carry On"!
> 
> aaahhh....saw that on Olympics..yes, yes Stay Calm and Carry On.


----------



## BeaStitcher

Hi Sam,

I'm not used to your abbreviations in a recipe yet. I'll catch on as I continue to participate in the TP. 

Do I have the correct interpretations of the following? 

tbsh - (Tablespoon?)
tbsp - (Tablespoon?)
t - (Teaspoon?)
# (from 3# ricotta) - (3 pounds?)

Misc. questions: 

Should the ricotta mixture be smooth when done mixing it together? (Yes?)

Do you chop up the almonds? (Yes?)

The sweet marsala is a wine, right?

Do I use a 10 inch springform pan to bake this in?

Thanks, Sam, for your help with this. 

Bea


----------



## preston

amudaus - welcome to the tea party - we are hoping you make it a habit to stop in often and join in the conversation.

sam

dave decided he had too much on his plate so handed the reins to me. he is missed greatly by all of us. hopefully in time i have hopes he might drop in from time to time.



amudaus said:


> Hello preston,please dont think me rude butting in here to ask if you would be able to say where Fire Ball Dave has gone.


----------



## preston

that sounds like quite a supermarket ms tess - when i lived in seattle we had one like that in chinatown.

so glad the bungee didn't do any more damage than it did - losing sight in one eye is not a good thing.

you hubby is one in a million - i would take him along every time i went yarn shopping.

good to see you at the tea party.

that was a good boost to you cake business - and it was a great cake. anxious to see pictures of the next cake.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Greetings Everyone,
> 
> So nice to see that some of you have got some long needed rain and that temps have cooled off a little. I worry about people in general when it's so hot outside. I have had some culinary adventure this week as well, nothing as interesting as pigeon, but adventurous in it's own right. Hubby took me to a new to me supermarket. He used to live in
> Vancouver and was used to the oriental district and all it's marvels when he lived there. He constantly tells me how you can't get anything here like you could there. Well we went to this supermarket and I saw things that I didn't even know you could get in a supermarket! www.luckysupermarket.ca is the website for those who want to peruse. There were packages of vacuum packed octopus, squid, crab, clams, lobster, scallops, fish of all kinds, chicken, beef, pork, all the ethnic fillings for oriental dishes, all the dumplings that are stuffed and sold in good restaurants all over the place, then they have all the fresh and packaged vegetables, plus all the regular stuff we see in our supermarkets as well. It blew my mind to be in this wonderful place! They even had this octopus in a clear bag with the legs hanging down and the suction cups clearly visible, I laughed and told hubby that I used to tell the kids that those were brain suckers and if I put one on their heads, like hats, they would suck their brains out. If I did that to some of their friends though, the poor thing would starve to death!!! I was blown away. =)
> I have to share something that happened to me while in the local walmart here with hubby too...I was in the yarn section when Hubby finally caught up with me. I was looking at the red heart display where they had Sashay yarn!! I have been wanting to make some of those scarves and couldn't find Sashay anywhere. I got three balls of that and 4 balls of cotton so I can finsih that bath mat that I started last week. Along comes hubby and picked up a ball of Bernat Boa in neon pink. He says ot me, isn't that the stuff you use for your bears you make? I said, it could be used for that, or a scarf....he says to me, aren't you going to get some of that? I kind of looked at it but thought that it wasn't a necessity, so I said, maybe next time and prepared to keep going when he stopped me and said, Honey, it's not like it's going to go bad, it's here now and so are you, so why don't you get some? I did come home with two balls of it and oh they feel so wonderfully soft!! I just wanna squish em and caress them!! So, for all the women who feel that they truly have to hide their stashes from their significant others, (and I'm not talking about the ones that are just joking)...there is no reason you should have to hide your stash from your man if he loves you he will help you collect some of it!! =)
> Last night while helping hubby strap down a load on the truck I had a disagreement with a bungee strap and in the backlash it bit me just above my eye. Beneath the eyebrow but above the eye itself. It turned a lovely shade of greenish yellow and is sore and swollen a little. It had a couple open parts to the wound and it bled some, but thankfully it didn't hit my eye directly of I probably would have lost the site in that eye. It's still tender but not as bad as last night.
> I sure hope that you all have had a better week than I have, with all the weather changes I have been flat on my back again for most of the week. I even felt storms that were not on the radar map by environment Canada. Hubby started to giggle and said that if this continued he was going to take me down there and environment Canada could start paying me to report the forecast since I was better at it then their equipment was! I laughed at that one =) I hope you have all enjoyed the rain and cooler temps, good food, good friends and good company and most importantly, all the good family here on KP!
> 
> ~PS~ After last weekend's birthday party I got an email thanking me again for the cake I made and expressing that it was absolutely perfect and portrayed the birthday boy perfectly. My name was handed out to those who wanted it for future reference for one of a kind unique beautiful cake creations!! Awesome for me and a big boost for my cake business!! =)


----------



## preston

tbsh is a typo - should be tbsp which is tablespoon - t is teaspoon - # is pound. LOOK IN YOU EMAIL FOR THE ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTIONS.



BeaStitcher said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I'm not used to your abbreviations in a recipe yet. I'll catch on as I continue to participate in the TP.
> 
> Do I have the correct interpretations of the following?
> 
> tbsh - (Tablespoon?)
> tbsp - (Tablespoon?)
> t - (Teaspoon?)
> # (from 3# ricotta) - (3 pounds?)
> 
> Misc. questions:
> 
> Should the ricotta mixture be smooth when done mixing it together? (Yes?) I CAN'T REMEMBER - BUT I ASUME YES.
> 
> Do you chop up the almonds? (Yes?) YES
> 
> The sweet marsala is a wine, right? YES
> 
> Do I use a 10 inch springform pan to bake this in? YES
> 
> Thanks, Sam, for your help with this.
> 
> Bea


sorry bea - i will be more careful with the next recipe - i should spell things out - it makes it easier.

sam


----------



## rpuhrmann

daralene said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene.... Thanks for the good wishes. I'm hoping to get back to some sort of normal very soon..... I'm going to start by spending the whole day in the studio trying to find the floor! I may even post pictures. Talk about embarrassment..... Maybe that will shame me into action....
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful. I'm doing some cleaning too and it looks like I'm getting ready to move. Took down the valances for cleaning and found a green dry cleaners. Yay!! Books, etc, in boxes, getting carpets cleaned too. I sure would love to see some picture s :!: :!: That would be wonderful. Maybe once I get straightened up here we could swap some photos on here.  You hang in there. You are doing a fantastic job and have so much on your plate. We are all thinking of you. After all, it seems like you are the hostess of KP to me. You have so many lovely and kind things to say about knitting projects people have done and things people are going through. I think many others think that too. You sure do make a positive difference on KP and at the TP.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
Click to expand...

Oh Daralene! Can you please come to my house next??? lol No, I would not do that to anyone! I live in a tiny basement apartment, and since the weather has been warm, I've been finding lots of unwanted visitors. (spiders as big as a quarter, gnats, etc.) They are driving me crazy! Even my daughters won't come visit. lol

Anyone have a healthy solution?

Roberta


----------



## preston

roberta - welcome to the tea party - so glad you joined us for a cuppa - hope to see you again real soon. i woud use some bug spray but not sure if that is wise unless you have some good venilation.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene.... Thanks for the good wishes. I'm hoping to get back to some sort of normal very soon..... I'm going to start by spending the whole day in the studio trying to find the floor! I may even post pictures. Talk about embarrassment..... Maybe that will shame me into action....
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful. I'm doing some cleaning too and it looks like I'm getting ready to move. Took down the valances for cleaning and found a green dry cleaners. Yay!! Books, etc, in boxes, getting carpets cleaned too. I sure would love to see some picture s :!: :!: That would be wonderful. Maybe once I get straightened up here we could swap some photos on here.  You hang in there. You are doing a fantastic job and have so much on your plate. We are all thinking of you. After all, it seems like you are the hostess of KP to me. You have so many lovely and kind things to say about knitting projects people have done and things people are going through. I think many others think that too. You sure do make a positive difference on KP and at the TP.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Daralene! Can you please come to my house next??? lol No, I would not do that to anyone! I live in a tiny basement apartment, and since the weather has been warm, I've been finding lots of unwanted visitors. (spiders as big as a quarter, gnats, etc.) They are driving me crazy! Even my daughters won't come visit. lol
> 
> Anyone have a healthy solution?
> 
> Roberta
Click to expand...


----------



## west coast kitty

Ms Tess - sorry about your injury but so happy thay your eye and vision are ok. Speaking from experience, I know how great it is to have a supportive hubby (of course, his hobbies are much more expensive than mine)

Thanks to all for the recipes, look forward to trying them out soon.

Our yellow plums are now ripening and the first batch have been brought in (late for our area, but that's ok since this is the first time in 3 years that we've had any to speak of; the last 2 years we had late spring frosts after the blossoms were out.) They're very juicy, but don't have a long life. They do make a very soft jam. Does anyone have suggestions for what else could be done with them?

Should have pears in about 3-4 weeks. Have never seen or tasted prickly pears, how do they compare?

Hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## rpuhrmann

Thanks for the Welcome, Sam! Do you know, I have 6 small windows in this basement apartment, and only the bathroom window will open! lol So, no, there is no ventilation at all in this place. Maybe I'll spray some Dawn Dishsoap on the walls! hahaha
Roberta



preston said:


> roberta - welcome to the tea party - so glad you joined us for a cuppa - hope to see you again real soon. i woud use some bug spray but not sure if that is wise unless you have some good venilation.
> 
> sam
> 
> [Oh Daralene! Can you please come to my house next??? lol No, I would not do that to anyone! I live in a tiny basement apartment, and since the weather has been warm, I've been finding lots of unwanted visitors. (spiders as big as a quarter, gnats, etc.) They are driving me crazy! Even my daughters won't come visit. lol
> 
> Anyone have a healthy solution?
> 
> Roberta


[/quote]


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Sam and everyone in the TP family. Sorry I haven't been on for a few weeks. We ( believe it or not ) have had high humidity so my allergies and my back have been giving me fits so I have been just doing housework and sitting in my recliner( that's the only place that is comfortable to sit in)

I went through all the posting as of yet but will try tomorrow. 
Hope everyone is doing well. Chat later.


----------



## Granny24

Hi Dreamveaver We know that getting older isn't for sissies.


----------



## Needleme

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and everyone in the TP family. Sorry I haven't been on for a few weeks. We ( believe it or not ) have had high humidity so my allergies and my back have been giving me fits so I have been just doing housework and sitting in my recliner( that's the only place that is comfortable to sit in)
> 
> I went through all the posting as of yet but will try tomorrow.
> Hope everyone is doing well. Chat later.


Good to see you back! Hope things are improving!


----------



## nittergma

They sound good I must look for them in my supermarket. Thanks! As for growing things up North it depends on the summer! This year we could have grown any Cactus type plant it has been so hot and dry, but I guess there's no perfect climate!


Dori Sage said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those prickly pears look so pretty and I understand the fruit is good Do you eat it plain or put it in recipes, do you cook it first? I'd like to have a garden full of those but I don't know if they'd do well in OHio.
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did this wk go, we have worked hard today, cleaned church, then cleaned here, have i said before how much i hate house work, ugh....
> still no rain, maybe next wk.
> i have wks where i would rather just stay home, as high as gas is, we haven't traveled very much anyway, i have kids to transport at diff times of the wk for my neice, or she would have to miss work, but i would be content to hibrinate, but now when fall gets here, i love the cooler weather. we used to camp the last wk of sept. every yr.
> sam, i am not even going to comment on the pigeon thing, i grew up eating wild critters, and i very nearly could be vegitarian, but i really don't eat wild stuff any more. and i hate cooking anyway, but now that cheese cake oh my. i didn't do to good this wk watching my pts, oh i watched them all right, but not in a good way!!!!!! so i gotta get back on the wagon.
> i have been watching the parts of the olympics i like the other, boring. honestly, i didn't know we had all these diff. catagories. i loved the womens diving, and the little chinese girl, wow. she was fantastic. now we are watching the men dive.
> see you guys later
> 
> 
> 
> Got a kick out of you saying you watched your points but not in a good way!!!! Sometimes we watch them piling up. I used to be in WW and watched points. Late night they really piled up and sent me over all the time!!
> Don't have tv other than for dvd's so missed the Olympics other than when I went to a friend's house to see the opening and a bit of the gymnastics. That's one time I wished I had tv was the Olympics.
> Oh yes got to see some of the running at the doctor's office too. Fascinating. Now if we ran like that there would be no point counting needed. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, watching points! Went back to WW this morning after 3 weeks - gained 3 pounds, mostly from having relatives visit and eating out a lot (and of course my DIL wears size 2). Hoping since it went on fast it will also come off fairly fast.
> 
> DH and I took the grandkids out early one morning to pick prickly pear fruits in a nearby wash and then put up a couple dozen jars of jelly. Lots of fun and very exciting for the kids. Right now most of the prickly pears are at the perfect stage of deep blood-red ripeness. If you check my blog in a couple of hours, you can see full coverage!
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nittergma, I've always cooked up the fruit for juice to make jelly and syrup, and if you go back a few posts you'll find the recipe for Rosy Onion Jam, which is delicious on a roast beef or grilled cheese sandwich, for example. Or check my blog at the URL posted above for a step-by-step illustration of how to make the jelly.
> 
> The raw fruit is delicious and sweet, but you have to spoon it out to avoid the prickles on the outside, and there are lots of little seeds on the inside. But if you're patient enough to peel it and take out the seeds it's very good (I'm not patient enough to do that for more than one or 2 fruits).
> 
> I don't think they'd do real well up north, but then, you can grow all kinds of other things we can't grow here, so I suppose it evens out (with a slight advantage in your direction, LOL).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here in the southern california area prickly pears are sold in the markets - the prickles have been removed. Just peel the fruit. The skin is thick and very easy to remove. I eat the whole fruit - seeds and all. Very delicious. And the color is beautiful.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Karena said:


> As always, thanks for the tea party. Southern CA has been HOT. On the 101 Freeway, leaving LA, heading NW thru the San Fernando Valley, a friend in her car said 114. I think it is some kind of a record. I am in the house. Maybe a good time to clean closets and take a yarn inventory.
> Went to the Ventura Country Fair, smaller than LA or Orange counties, and saw a lot of nice yarn and quilt projects in the Home Goods Building. There is a knitting group called Anancapa (after one of our Channel Islands) who gives demos and shows their projects. I learned a tiny rib stitch last year. There are still many 4-H'ers in my area. Yarn spinners too. I petted the sheep.
> Have a good weekend all.
> Karen
> ps I didn't notice pidgeon was misspelled either.


Sounds like a nice way to spend the day, but what a hot day for sure. Must've made it a little difficult. I don't know why but I have always spelled pidgeon with a d and I was a good speller. Nice chatting with you. Hope it isn't quite that hot today. We have been over 100f too but in the sun on the deck. Yesterday it rained and cooler air blew in. Gorgeous day and actually too cold to sit out in the evening without a light sweater on.


----------



## Joe P

I got up early and have a moment to enter in here. I read about the basement apartment bug issue and I must admit I have always had Terminix on a yearly deal here in Texas since I arrived in 1996 and they come every 3 months and do the yard, the garage and the entire house. I have had a few things appear and then I call and they come as soon as they can and redo everything with no extra cost. They are not cheap I think it is $400.00 to $500.00 a year and I pay $90 some odd dollars when they appear every 3 months. If you want to do it yourself I have done this up north in Seattle when I lived there. I would turn all furniture upside down and spray bug cleaner underneath at at all the baseboards throughout the house. I always had doors and windows open when doing that with fans on the floor and that would have to be done every month because the stuff you buy in the store is not as powerful as what Terminix uses. However, the stuff Terminix uses is not harmful to the pets, thank God. 

Our dinner was great last night and I am off to the shower to clean up to pick Mother up for Mass and then Costco, drop by the health food store, the non-gluten bakery, and stop on the highway stand for fresh Texas peaches and beefsteak tomatoes for the week. Texas peaches are small but oh so flavorful and juicy. love them. My tomatoe plants for the fall garden are growing but not any blossoms yet. What do you all use for tomato plant flies? Should I use the Dawn and water solution in a spray bottle?

My dear Aunt Frances died day before yesterday she was 92. She and my Uncle Bill (also deceased) were so good to us in Alexandria, Virginia when I went to work in the government in D.C. and went to graduate school. I pray for the repose of her soul. She was a great woman and so was her husband. They will live on in my life as I tried to pay them for our stay in their basement apt. until we had enough money to get our own apartment and they both said to do the same for some one else in need. That was and is my motto for others in my life in need. That is how people live on in our lives.

y'all have a good day. Sam, you are doing a fabulous job being the host and I appreciate your attentiveness and your follow-through with all the party folk. Keep up the good work, buddy. take care, y'all, joe p.


----------



## daralene

west coast kitty said:


> A perfect start to the day, a little mist coming off the lake with a bright blue sky and just a little breeze. Morning coffee on the deck with the laptop to catch up with the TP. I'm pretty new to TP so still get a little lost with whose who and what's happening in your lives, but this is such a friendly, caring site - I can see how many of you have become friends - that I look forward to checking in often.


Sounds so beautiful where you are. Don't worry about getting lost. I still do. There are so many people and if I'm not careful I can get quite mixed up as to who said what. :lol: Lots of us on here. It's a big tea party.


----------



## Lurker 2

My little Oxford gives only pigeon and pidgin BTW



daralene said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks for the tea party. Southern CA has been HOT. On the 101 Freeway, leaving LA, heading NW thru the San Fernando Valley, a friend in her car said 114. I think it is some kind of a record. I am in the house. Maybe a good time to clean closets and take a yarn inventory.
> Went to the Ventura Country Fair, smaller than LA or Orange counties, and saw a lot of nice yarn and quilt projects in the Home Goods Building. There is a knitting group called Anancapa (after one of our Channel Islands) who gives demos and shows their projects. I learned a tiny rib stitch last year. There are still many 4-H'ers in my area. Yarn spinners too. I petted the sheep.
> Have a good weekend all.
> Karen
> ps I didn't notice pidgeon was misspelled either.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice way to spend the day, but what a hot day for sure. Must've made it a little difficult. I don't know why but I have always spelled pidgeon with a d and I was a good speller. Nice chatting with you. Hope it isn't quite that hot today. We have been over 100f too but in the sun on the deck. Yesterday it rained and cooler air blew in. Gorgeous day and actually too cold to sit out in the evening without a light sweater on.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's! 
Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some. 
I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol: 
Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.


----------



## daralene

Waterdragon.....so sorry you were hurt in an accident and left with surgery and more surgery to come. Sounds like you are good at using your sitting time with your crafts and many of them. Must help you so much!

Wannabear......I haven't seen any rhubarb around here.

Poledra.....you just reminded me of having to get up early with the dogs. Every once in a while I weaken and want one. I know they are so worth it though with all the love. :roll: Yes, I did see the article about the dog saving her pups from the fire and even carrying them to the fire truck.

Margewhaples......sorry you aren't feeling better. What a pain, literally, this condition(s) is. Weekends sound really wild, but I must say your description of it made me think you should be a writer. Can't believe people park in your driveway without asking!! You don't need that sort of frustration. Yes, their hearing and their children's hearing will be affected so the music will keep getting louder as they won't be able to hear it, so look out. Have been remembering Hobo and afraid to ask but I see where Myfanwy said you are thinking of getting a dog or two dogs. That could be fun and company, Anyway, just wanted to let you know I think of you and wish you well.
Gentle hugs

Gottasch.....love the farmers market and have several I go to. Such a wonderful atmosphere. I will truly miss them and the farmers. It has been a very hard year for them, but the food is sooooo fresh and flavorful. I'm with you, it is going too fast although it was horrendously hot. Could definitely feel autumn in the air last night.

Myfanwy.......Thank you sooooo much for including me. I am truly honored. So glad the blues are leaving but it sure is normal with so much going on in your life. So Fale is still talking about going to his family and when he was there all he could do was talk about coming back to you. Must be part of the disease. I can't imagine all the feelings you are going through but I try, as much as one can. Prayers for you, but know you are a fabulous person and have done so much for Fale. We are here for you. Hugs


----------



## Sandyr1946

preston said:


> oh good heavens - dreamweaver - thank you for calling my attention to it - i mispelled pidgeon - not once but all the way through the recipe - now why didn't spell check catch it? sorry folks.
> 
> sam


"I have a spelling checker - it came with my pea sea. It plainly marks four my revue miss steaks the I can't sea. Each thyme when I have struck the quays, eye weight for it to say, if watt I rote is wrong or rite; it shows me strait aweigh. As soon as a mist ache is maid, it nose bee fore two late, and Eye can put the error rite, Eye really find it grate. I've run this poem threw it, I'm sure your policed too no. Its letter perfect in its weigh, my spell check tolled me sew!"


----------



## Lurker 2

It is quite amazing how many 'newbies', lurkers, and returned regulars have dropped by! I wonder if Sam has been keeping track- I know I am struggling to keep abreast of all the conversations. I have recipes for prickly pear- but I am sure they would fail in our high humidity, for instance , but fascinating to see them growing!



daralene said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect start to the day, a little mist coming off the lake with a bright blue sky and just a little breeze. Morning coffee on the deck with the laptop to catch up with the TP. I'm pretty new to TP so still get a little lost with whose who and what's happening in your lives, but this is such a friendly, caring site - I can see how many of you have become friends - that I look forward to checking in often.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds so beautiful where you are. Don't worry about getting lost. I still do. There are so many people and if I'm not careful I can get quite mixed up as to who said what. :lol: Lots of us on here. It's a big tea party.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thanks for the chuckle!...



Sandyr1946 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh good heavens - dreamweaver - thank you for calling my attention to it - i mispelled pidgeon - not once but all the way through the recipe - now why didn't spell check catch it? sorry folks.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a spelling checker - it came with my pea sea. It plainly marks four my revue miss steaks the I can't sea. Each thyme when I have struck the quays, eye weight for it to say, if watt I rote is wrong or rite; it shows me strait aweigh. As soon as a mist ache is maid, it nose bee fore two late, and Eye can put the error rite, Eye really find it grate. I've run this poem threw it, I'm sure your policed too no. Its letter perfect in its weigh, my spell check tolled me sew!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

We have a pretty remarkable community IMHO, thank you for those kind words.



daralene said:


> Waterdragon.....so sorry you were hurt in an accident and left with surgery and more surgery to come. Sounds like you are good at using your sitting time with your crafts and many of them. Must help you so much!
> 
> Wannabear......I haven't seen any rhubarb around here.
> 
> Poledra.....you just reminded me of having to get up early with the dogs. Every once in a while I weaken and want one. I know they are so worth it though with all the love. :roll: Yes, I did see the article about the dog saving her pups from the fire and even carrying them to the fire truck.
> 
> Margewhaples......sorry you aren't feeling better. What a pain, literally, this condition(s) is. Weekends sound really wild, but I must say your description of it made me think you should be a writer. Can't believe people park in your driveway without asking!! You don't need that sort of frustration. Yes, their hearing and their children's hearing will be affected so the music will keep getting louder as they won't be able to hear it, so look out. Have been remembering Hobo and afraid to ask but I see where Myfanwy said you are thinking of getting a dog or two dogs. That could be fun and company, Anyway, just wanted to let you know I think of you and wish you well.
> Gentle hugs
> 
> Gottasch.....love the farmers market and have several I go to. Such a wonderful atmosphere. I will truly miss them and the farmers. It has been a very hard year for them, but the food is sooooo fresh and flavorful. I'm with you, it is going too fast although it was horrendously hot. Could definitely feel autumn in the air last night.
> 
> Myfanwy.......Thank you sooooo much for including me. I am truly honored. So glad the blues are leaving but it sure is normal with so much going on in your life. So Fale is still talking about going to his family and when he was there all he could do was talk about coming back to you. Must be part of the disease. I can't imagine all the feelings you are going through but I try, as much as one can. Prayers for you, but know you are a fabulous person and have done so much for Fale. We are here for you. Hugs


----------



## dlinke

I live in wisconsin....as far as I see it.....If it doesn't involved their Packers (football team)
it's not news worthy enough ! I totally disagree with that !



KatyNora said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar thought, Jinx, but not in the context of the tea party. Here at the party, we mostly just socialize as neighbors and don't often delve into solving the world's problems. But what did disturb me was how very little news coverage there was about the Wisconsin shooting. As far as I recall, I only ever heard the name of one of the victims mentioned. Perhaps it has more to do with the news "value" of the story, if you'll forgive me the use of that word. In the Colorado shooting just a week earlier, there is a living suspect and ongoing press coverage. In Wisconsin, the shooter's death "closed" the case right away. I don't know. I may well be completely off base - just thinking out loud.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Waterdragon........How sad that you had to lose your father in that accident and then irreversible damage to your mother and subsequent Alzheimers. Yes, you did your best and that dream was a gift. Hugs

Sam......I think you can use the # sign for lb. Whatever you choose, but do what is easiest. We can adapt. You do so much for us ;-) 

81brighteyes....I'm going to try the salad with my company next week. I will do a vegetarian version but should still be wonderful. Thank you.

Needleme.....how did you do with your trip to the new JoAnne's. Know you could only get what you could carry and so you were looking for your Biggest back pack. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Years ago now I nursed my Mum through her last nine months she was supposed to have Alzheimer's but I think more accurately it was 'multi-infarc dementia' , people tried to say she should be in a home, but she knew how hard I worked to keep her with me- we had a lady to help with the housework- and the district nurse used to come in to help Mum with the shower- she hated me helping her in the bathroom. It was hard on the children- but fortunately the trouble-maker in the family- the ex- was in London at the time- I always thought Mum actually suicided, she was so worried about him returning to NZ. Her last words to me were: 'Julie, I really respect and admire you for all that you undertake to do' . When I found her half an hour later she was dead.
> There are so many moments of lucidity that she had through those months that I would have missed had she been in a home or hospital. This is not a criticism of anyone, just a memory of what was right for me.
> My older girl warned me she would never look after me. I don't think either of us thought that would come to pass the way it did. 3rd July, Mwyffanwy died. 27th July Mum died. 1994 and 1985 respectively- a long time ago now.
> it is not morbidity, but death is part of living- once we are born it is the only true certainty that we have.
> I so hope I don't develop one of the dementias- I watch the toll it takes day by day.
> 
> 
> 
> waterdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better. Know it is hard taking care of your Mom but I am sure she appreciates it even if she doesn't show it. My parents were in a car accident, Dad was killed Mom had amnesia that went into Alzheimers. She only knew me as the "one who sewed for her" It was really weird after she died as I had a dream of her throwing me one of her Alzheimer's kisses with the message "you did good." I know I did my best and she wasn't the easiest person to deal with.
Click to expand...

Myfanwy.....sending loving wishes your way. You have cared/caring for two with different types of problems but somewhat the same in that they lose their mental capacities. So sad about your mother and daughter. When we open our hearts to one another there is so much pain. We share the joys too.


----------



## daralene

Amy......sure looking forward to some photos of that cowl  So nice to hear from you and must be so hot to be knitting. Guess it is only at night that you could wear a cowl there or does it get cold in winter during the day?

Wow Waterdragon.......you sure got some bargains at the JoAnns moving sale. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Bulldog.....Oh my, that is so sad about the setback in your recover but *So Glad[b/] to see you back on. :!: :!: :!: Hope you will get complete recovery. Are you still in a lot of pain? My goodness your surgery was way back in June and it was so major. My heart goes out to you as I know this was so much pain and so energy zapping. Please let us know how you are now.*


----------



## Bulldog

My mercy! We have a lot of newbies. Welcome to you all. We are so glad to have you and join in.

Ceili...I am so glad you are on your way to recovering. You have had a hard go of it.

Waterdragon...you also have been through such tragic circumstances. Will put you on my prayer list. I took care of my Mom the last year of her life and would give anything to have a dream like you did. You are blessed.

Thank you for the welcome back, Sam & Poledra. Thought sure you all would have forgotten me by now.

Yesterday for the first time, I got my knitting and crochet out. Started Debbie Macombers Basket Weave Blanket (I enlarged it for our bed. I also started a crochetted table topper.

DH won't let me out yet...ha ha. so he is off to church without me.

Where is Marianne?

Regarding the Bisque recipe. I guarantee you will love it if you try it. My daughter brings the grape salad every Christmas and it is delicious.


----------



## Bulldog

My mercy! We have a lot of newbies. Welcome to you all. We are so glad to have you and join in.

Ceili...I am so glad you are on your way to recovering. You have had a hard go of it.

Waterdragon...you also have been through such tragic circumstances. Will put you on my prayer list. I took care of my Mom the last year of her life and would give anything to have a dream like you did. You are blessed.

Thank you for the welcome back, Sam & Poledra. Thought sure you all would have forgotten me by now.

Yesterday for the first time, I got my knitting and crochet out. Started Debbie Macombers Basket Weave Blanket (I enlarged it for our bed. I also started a crochetted table topper.

DH won't let me out yet...ha ha. so he is off to church without me.

Where is Marianne?

Regarding the Bisque recipe. I guarantee you will love it if you try it. My daughter brings the grape salad every Christmas and it is delicious.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.


Poke is used in this country, mostly in the south I think, in the same way.

When you go to Skye do you sing?


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone, I'm caught up now from when I went to bed last night, and the dogs are fed and happy but trying to figure out how to get into the craft room to play with the kittens, the kittens are watching under the door waiting for a nose or toe to get close enough to attack. lol...I've pooped the kittens out though ( as much as one can tire out a kitten) playing with them. Here's a better photo, then I'm off to get my coffee, for some reason Bruno decides to leave just as the picture is taking so he ends up headless. hmmm, silly kitty.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> 5mmdpns - here is the web site for you - think you should find a lot of patterns here that you will like - free.
> 
> http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> for those of you that like to crochet try this url.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/coats268/newest-in-floral-doilies
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were fantastic! I have the Vintage Knitting and the Vintage Crochet bookmarked. There are so many interesting patterns on there!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yup!! have had that one bookmarked for a couple of years. Sometimes when a "new" pattern is talked about, one can find that it is an old pattern, just given a new name! Check out their dishclothes on the knitting pages!


----------



## Poledra65

By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?


----------



## mjs

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I'm caught up now from when I went to bed last night, and the dogs are fed and happy but trying to figure out how to get into the craft room to play with the kittens, the kittens are watching under the door waiting for a nose or toe to get close enough to attack. lol...I've pooped the kittens out though ( as much as one can tire out a kitten) playing with them. Here's a better photo, then I'm off to get my coffee, for some reason Bruno decides to leave just as the picture is taking so he ends up headless. hmmm, silly kitty.


Lovely.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> My dear Aunt Frances died day before yesterday she was 92. She and my Uncle Bill (also deceased) were so good to us in Alexandria, Virginia when I went to work in the government in D.C. and went to graduate school. I pray for the repose of her soul.
> 
> take care, y'all, joe p.


Hi Joe, sorry about your Aunt Frances. She sounds like she was a very kind honorable person. I shall pray for the repose of her soul too.

When I have "bugs" on my tomato plant or any houseplant/vegetable plant/flowers I mix up a ratio of 1/3 dish detergent to water and spray the plant and mud with it. Works like a charm and then respray in another day or two. If it threatens to rain, then I dont spray as there is no point to doing that. For any cutworm bugs, I put ashes around the plant on the soil. I will also put down crushed egg shells to deal with the slugs and snails. Nice to do things in an environmentally friendly way. I dont use vinegar around the plants because the acid from the vinegar will eventually eat the plant.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?


My opinion, either would work and it depends on what you would wear with it. If you have variegated colored yarn, then a solid colored skirt or pants would go with it, matching one of the colors in the sweater. If you had a solid color for the sweater, it would not matter if the pants/skirt was a solid color or a patterned one. Go with the yarn you like to use. 

If you want to show off the stitching pattern in the sweater, you would go for a solid color. Personally I think a lighter color would be best.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Granny24 said:


> Hi Dreamveaver We know that getting older isn't for sissies.


haha, Happy Birthday Granny 24!! (shhhh, dont tell anyone but today you can be one year older just to get the cake!!!) May you have an extra blessing of fun today!


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion, either would work and it depends on what you would wear with it. If you have variegated colored yarn, then a solid colored skirt or pants would go with it, matching one of the colors in the sweater. If you had a solid color for the sweater, it would not matter if the pants/skirt was a solid color or a patterned one. Go with the yarn you like to use.
> 
> If you want to show off the stitching pattern in the sweater, you would go for a solid color. Personally I think a lighter color would be best.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I was kind of thinking the same thing, I want the pattern and was thinking that a veriegated yarn would make it harder to see. Cool, now off to pic a color.  Best Friends Christmas gift if I get on the ball. 
Thank you bunches.


----------



## Poledra65

Joe, so sorry about your Aunt, sounds like you have had a wonderful family around you and that you are following in their footsteps on being great at helping and taking care of those around you. Their legacy lives on through you. Hugs to you and your mom.


----------



## Poledra65

Granny 24, Happy Birthday!!!! Hope it's a great fun one.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion, either would work and it depends on what you would wear with it. If you have variegated colored yarn, then a solid colored skirt or pants would go with it, matching one of the colors in the sweater. If you had a solid color for the sweater, it would not matter if the pants/skirt was a solid color or a patterned one. Go with the yarn you like to use.
> 
> If you want to show off the stitching pattern in the sweater, you would go for a solid color. Personally I think a lighter color would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I was kind of thinking the same thing, I want the pattern and was thinking that a veriegated yarn would make it harder to see. Cool, now off to pic a color.  Best Friends Christmas gift if I get on the ball.
> Thank you bunches.
Click to expand...

My hat is seriously tipped to you! I have tried knitting a sweater. I have done the body, one sleeve, and another half of the other sleeve, *sigh* that was 25 years ago and it is still a WIP! The pattern calls for red maple leaves around the yolk and the rest of it is all white. Using Canadiana Patons yarn. Someday......


----------



## margewhaples

I always like monotonal colors as they give a more coutoure look. However these striping yarns are so enticingly put together that I, too am tempted. The patterns seem to always pick dark colors that do not show off the pattern. Here I cannot see what the lace pattern is. I think for me I would go with a solid color and use the striping for a accessory such as a scarf or cowl. Just my opinion. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

I don't think Marianne has dropped by yet this week, hope everything goes well for her.



Bulldog said:


> My mercy! We have a lot of newbies. Welcome to you all. We are so glad to have you and join in.
> 
> Ceili...I am so glad you are on your way to recovering. You have had a hard go of it.
> 
> Waterdragon...you also have been through such tragic circumstances. Will put you on my prayer list. I took care of my Mom the last year of her life and would give anything to have a dream like you did. You are blessed.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome back, Sam & Poledra. Thought sure you all would have forgotten me by now.
> 
> Yesterday for the first time, I got my knitting and crochet out. Started Debbie Macombers Basket Weave Blanket (I enlarged it for our bed. I also started a crochetted table topper.
> 
> DH won't let me out yet...ha ha. so he is off to church without me.
> 
> Where is Marianne?
> 
> Regarding the Bisque recipe. I guarantee you will love it if you try it. My daughter brings the grape salad every Christmas and it is delicious.


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> I always like monotonal colors as they give a more coutoure look. However these striping yarns are so enticingly put together that I, too am tempted. The patterns seem to always pick dark colors that do not show off the pattern. Here I cannot see what the lace pattern is. I think for me I would go with a solid color and use the striping for a accessory such as a scarf or cowl. Just my opinion. Marlark Marge.


the striped cowl I knitted recently, although darker colours mostly, worked very well I thought- and has brought lots of complements! Would a light coloured blouse show up the pattern of a darker lace shawl? [should have read all the posts- I see Marge is responding to Poledra- and refers in fact to a sweater- comment holds though] Having now found Poledras original post, I definitely agree with Marge I would go with the solid colour!


----------



## daralene

I wanted to show my face here on KP so here is a photo of a photo my sister took of us when we lived in Germany. Keep in mind we have been back here in the States 10 yrs. now so we are about 12 yrs. older now. Taken from our balcony. We had an efficiency apartment with the best view in all of Cologne. We needed a bigger place but didn't want to leave where we were. My best friend took the next photo of us when she came to visit us. Taken down along the Rhine near the Cathedral where there is one ethnic restaurant after the other. Such fun to graze there and leisurely walk along the Rhine. Lovely memories.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you for your understanding, Daralene- I did not mean to be maudlin- it is just the realities of my life.

How lovely to see you with the DH!
great pics!


daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago now I nursed my Mum through her last nine months she was supposed to have Alzheimer's but I think more accurately it was 'multi-infarc dementia' , people tried to say she should be in a home, but she knew how hard I worked to keep her with me- we had a lady to help with the housework- and the district nurse used to come in to help Mum with the shower- she hated me helping her in the bathroom. It was hard on the children- but fortunately the trouble-maker in the family- the ex- was in London at the time- I always thought Mum actually suicided, she was so worried about him returning to NZ. Her last words to me were: 'Julie, I really respect and admire you for all that you undertake to do' . When I found her half an hour later she was dead.
> There are so many moments of lucidity that she had through those months that I would have missed had she been in a home or hospital. This is not a criticism of anyone, just a memory of what was right for me.
> My older girl warned me she would never look after me. I don't think either of us thought that would come to pass the way it did. 3rd July, Mwyffanwy died. 27th July Mum died. 1994 and 1985 respectively- a long time ago now.
> it is not morbidity, but death is part of living- once we are born it is the only true certainty that we have.
> I so hope I don't develop one of the dementias- I watch the toll it takes day by day.
> 
> 
> 
> waterdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better. Know it is hard taking care of your Mom but I am sure she appreciates it even if she doesn't show it. My parents were in a car accident, Dad was killed Mom had amnesia that went into Alzheimers. She only knew me as the "one who sewed for her" It was really weird after she died as I had a dream of her throwing me one of her Alzheimer's kisses with the message "you did good." I know I did my best and she wasn't the easiest person to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy.....sending loving wishes your way. You have cared/caring for two with different types of problems but somewhat the same in that they lose their mental capacities. So sad about your mother and daughter. When we open our hearts to one another there is so much pain. We share the joys too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Needleme

daralene said:


> Waterdragon........How sad that you had to lose your father in that accident and then irreversible damage to your mother and subsequent Alzheimers. Yes, you did your best and that dream was a gift. Hugs
> 
> Sam......I think you can use the # sign for lb. Whatever you choose, but do what is easiest. We can adapt. You do so much for us ;-)
> 
> 81brighteyes....I'm going to try the salad with my company next week. I will do a vegetarian version but should still be wonderful. Thank you.
> 
> Needleme.....how did you do with your trip to the new JoAnne's. Know you could only get what you could carry and so you were looking for your Biggest back pack. :thumbup:


I practiced remarkable restraint-- mostly because it wasn't the proper time for the 20% off my entire order coupon. It was only 50% off a single item time. Nine skeins and a package of monkey cupcake liners for a baby shower next month. I did qualify for a free tote-- whoopee!


----------



## Lurker 2

Lovely to see the kittens again- I do envy you your wood floors. We are under another huge low weather system, warnings out because so much of the country is sodden. [mud puppy continues] Olympics drawing to a close- Enjoyed the Marathon!



Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I'm caught up now from when I went to bed last night, and the dogs are fed and happy but trying to figure out how to get into the craft room to play with the kittens, the kittens are watching under the door waiting for a nose or toe to get close enough to attack. lol...I've pooped the kittens out though ( as much as one can tire out a kitten) playing with them. Here's a better photo, then I'm off to get my coffee, for some reason Bruno decides to leave just as the picture is taking so he ends up headless. hmmm, silly kitty.


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion, either would work and it depends on what you would wear with it. If you have variegated colored yarn, then a solid colored skirt or pants would go with it, matching one of the colors in the sweater. If you had a solid color for the sweater, it would not matter if the pants/skirt was a solid color or a patterned one. Go with the yarn you like to use.
> 
> If you want to show off the stitching pattern in the sweater, you would go for a solid color. Personally I think a lighter color would be best.
Click to expand...

I'm along the same lines as 5mmdpns. It just depends on how you want to be able to wear it when you are done. But please post a picture when you are done; I'm willing to bet that it will be lovely.

I'm back off for lunch (burger and fries). I just spend 2.5 hours cleaning out my garage. I thought I would take advantage of the weather while it was relatively cool. However I have to quit - it's much too humid: 41% which around here is very high. I'm very happy that it's humid this year.

PS - I will catch back up on this thread after I cool down & eat.


----------



## mjs

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion, either would work and it depends on what you would wear with it. If you have variegated colored yarn, then a solid colored skirt or pants would go with it, matching one of the colors in the sweater. If you had a solid color for the sweater, it would not matter if the pants/skirt was a solid color or a patterned one. Go with the yarn you like to use.
> 
> If you want to show off the stitching pattern in the sweater, you would go for a solid color. Personally I think a lighter color would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm along the same lines as 5mmdpns. It just depends on how you want to be able to wear it when you are done. But please post a picture when you are done; I'm willing to bet that it will be lovely.
> 
> I'm back off for lunch (burger and fries). I just spend 2.5 hours cleaning out my garage. I thought I would take advantage of the weather while it was relatively cool. However I have to quit - it's much too humid: 41% which around here is very high. I'm very happy that it's humid this year.
> 
> PS - I will catch back up on this thread after I cool down & eat.
Click to expand...

I thought your area was humid. Here it's above 50% right now, too much for me.


----------



## bellestarr12

west coast kitty said:


> Ms Tess - sorry about your injury but so happy thay your eye and vision are ok. Speaking from experience, I know how great it is to have a supportive hubby (of course, his hobbies are much more expensive than mine)
> 
> Thanks to all for the recipes, look forward to trying them out soon.
> 
> Our yellow plums are now ripening and the first batch have been brought in (late for our area, but that's ok since this is the first time in 3 years that we've had any to speak of; the last 2 years we had late spring frosts after the blossoms were out.) They're very juicy, but don't have a long life. They do make a very soft jam. Does anyone have suggestions for what else could be done with them?
> 
> Should have pears in about 3-4 weeks. Have never seen or tasted prickly pears, how do they compare?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night.


Prickly pears don't taste much like pears at all - the name must be a comment on the shape, which could be pear-like if you have a good imagination! They're very sweet, but not really in the crisp apple and pear way. It's very hard to describe, so I'll quote from Carolyn Niethammer's "The Prickly Pear Cookbook":

"The flavor depends on the variety, ranging from comparison to watermelon or honeydew melon, to berry-like, or a bit like cucumbers. . . . others . . . have slightly musky flavor notes unlike anything I've ever tasted elsewhere." I'd say the ones I pick fall into the watermelon/berry-like category with a bit of the "slightly musky flavor notes" and are as delicious as their rich, sensuous color promises they will be.

I also read in Niethammer's book that they've become unwelcome non-natives in some areas of Australia, Indonesia, and South Africa, where they're crowding out native plants.


----------



## bellestarr12

Poledra65 said:


> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?


What a beautiful pattern! And the Poems yarn is gorgeous but I think that for this sweater I'd stick with a solid color - just my opinion


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> I wanted to show my face here on KP so here is a photo of a photo my sister took of us when we lived in Germany. Keep in mind we have been back here in the States 10 yrs. now so we are about 12 yrs. older now. Taken from our balcony. We had an efficiency apartment with the best view in all of Cologne. We needed a bigger place but didn't want to leave where we were. My best friend took the next photo of us when she came to visit us. Taken down along the Rhine near the Cathedral where there is one ethnic restaurant after the other. Such fun to graze there and leisurely walk along the Rhine. Lovely memories.


Great pictures - it's so nice to be able to put a face to the name 
 . And what a wonderful view you had!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Thank you for your understanding, Daralene- I did not mean to be maudlin- it is just the realities of my life.
> 
> I don't think it is maudlin. We get on KP and share our knitting, etc. Here at the TP we share knitting and our lives. What would a TP be without reaching across the table and taking another's hand in caring.
> 
> Glad you liked the photos. Just me and my Sweetie.


----------



## daralene

bellestarr12 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show my face here on KP so here is a photo of a photo my sister took of us when we lived in Germany. Keep in mind we have been back here in the States 10 yrs. now so we are about 12 yrs. older now. Taken from our balcony. We had an efficiency apartment with the best view in all of Cologne. We needed a bigger place but didn't want to leave where we were. My best friend took the next photo of us when she came to visit us. Taken down along the Rhine near the Cathedral where there is one ethnic restaurant after the other. Such fun to graze there and leisurely walk along the Rhine. Lovely memories.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures - it's so nice to be able to put a face to the name
> . And what a wonderful view you had!
Click to expand...

Thanks Bellestarr......yes, what a view. We had just planned to live there a short time till we familarized ourselves with Cologne and the surrounding areas but we couldn't leave that view. We had things stored under all the chairs and along the wall were stacks of music knee high but what fun we had.


----------



## daralene

Granny24......Happy Birthday!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

I think that is what is getting to me at the moment- have not been able to settle to my knitting- Off to rest again for a while before the onslaught of the day!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your understanding, Daralene- I did not mean to be maudlin- it is just the realities of my life.
> 
> I don't think it is maudlin. We get on KP and share our knitting, etc. Here at the TP we share knitting and our lives. What would a TP be without reaching across the table and taking another's hand in caring.
> 
> Glad you liked the photos. Just me and my Sweetie.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

Ms. Tess said:


> Greetings Everyone,
> 
> So nice to see that some of you have got some long needed rain and that temps have cooled off a little. I worry about people in general when it's so hot outside. I have had some culinary adventure this week as well, nothing as interesting as pigeon, but adventurous in it's own right. Hubby took me to a new to me supermarket. He used to live in
> Vancouver and was used to the oriental district and all it's marvels when he lived there. He constantly tells me how you can't get anything here like you could there. Well we went to this supermarket and I saw things that I didn't even know you could get in a supermarket! www.luckysupermarket.ca is the website for those who want to peruse. There were packages of vacuum packed octopus, squid, crab, clams, lobster, scallops, fish of all kinds, chicken, beef, pork, all the ethnic fillings for oriental dishes, all the dumplings that are stuffed and sold in good restaurants all over the place, then they have all the fresh and packaged vegetables, plus all the regular stuff we see in our supermarkets as well. It blew my mind to be in this wonderful place! They even had this octopus in a clear bag with the legs hanging down and the suction cups clearly visible, I laughed and told hubby that I used to tell the kids that those were brain suckers and if I put one on their heads, like hats, they would suck their brains out. If I did that to some of their friends though, the poor thing would starve to death!!! I was blown away. =)
> I have to share something that happened to me while in the local walmart here with hubby too...I was in the yarn section when Hubby finally caught up with me. I was looking at the red heart display where they had Sashay yarn!! I have been wanting to make some of those scarves and couldn't find Sashay anywhere. I got three balls of that and 4 balls of cotton so I can finsih that bath mat that I started last week. Along comes hubby and picked up a ball of Bernat Boa in neon pink. He says ot me, isn't that the stuff you use for your bears you make? I said, it could be used for that, or a scarf....he says to me, aren't you going to get some of that? I kind of looked at it but thought that it wasn't a necessity, so I said, maybe next time and prepared to keep going when he stopped me and said, Honey, it's not like it's going to go bad, it's here now and so are you, so why don't you get some? I did come home with two balls of it and oh they feel so wonderfully soft!! I just wanna squish em and caress them!! So, for all the women who feel that they truly have to hide their stashes from their significant others, (and I'm not talking about the ones that are just joking)...there is no reason you should have to hide your stash from your man if he loves you he will help you collect some of it!! =)
> Last night while helping hubby strap down a load on the truck I had a disagreement with a bungee strap and in the backlash it bit me just above my eye. Beneath the eyebrow but above the eye itself. It turned a lovely shade of greenish yellow and is sore and swollen a little. It had a couple open parts to the wound and it bled some, but thankfully it didn't hit my eye directly of I probably would have lost the site in that eye. It's still tender but not as bad as last night.
> I sure hope that you all have had a better week than I have, with all the weather changes I have been flat on my back again for most of the week. I even felt storms that were not on the radar map by environment Canada. Hubby started to giggle and said that if this continued he was going to take me down there and environment Canada could start paying me to report the forecast since I was better at it then their equipment was! I laughed at that one =) I hope you have all enjoyed the rain and cooler temps, good food, good friends and good company and most importantly, all the good family here on KP!
> 
> ~PS~ After last weekend's birthday party I got an email thanking me again for the cake I made and expressing that it was absolutely perfect and portrayed the birthday boy perfectly. My name was handed out to those who wanted it for future reference for one of a kind unique beautiful cake creations!! Awesome for me and a big boost for my cake business!! =)


Ms. Tess, your story of the Asian market reminded me of one of our favorite stores, LeeLee Oriental Supermarket in northwest Tucson. It's HUGE and I guarantee anyone can find something there they've never seen before. Since Trader Joe stopped carrying squid  I buy mine there. TJ's bags of frozen squid only had the rings, no tentacles; now I can buy them fresh, and though I have to clean them myself (more time-consuming than I like after years of being spoiled by frozen and pre-cleaned), I also have tentacles again, which are the best part of fried calimari.
I took my 7-year-old grandson with me on my last visit and he was in heaven. The fish market is the best in town, with things Safeway would never think of. He and his brother had requested fried calimari so that was what we were there for, and he wanted the big ones, but settled for the usual smaller ones, with my promise that next time we'd try octopus or the bigger squid. (It would have been easier to clean just a few bigger ones.) They also had fresh smelt, which they'll deep-fry for you right there. An older Asian lady had just bought a basket and was snacking as she decided what else to buy, so she offered us each a sample. Then we bought some Japanese seaweed crackers, some sugar crackers, and some tamarind candy. It was a very exciting "food field trip" for one little boy.


----------



## BeaStitcher

preston said:


> tbsh is a typo - should be tbsp which is tablespoon - t is teaspoon - # is pound. LOOK IN YOU EMAIL FOR THE ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam,
> 
> I'm not used to your abbreviations in a recipe yet. I'll catch on as I continue to participate in the TP.
> 
> Do I have the correct interpretations of the following?
> 
> tbsh - (Tablespoon?)
> tbsp - (Tablespoon?)
> t - (Teaspoon?)
> # (from 3# ricotta) - (3 pounds?)
> 
> Misc. questions:
> 
> Should the ricotta mixture be smooth when done mixing it together? (Yes?) I CAN'T REMEMBER - BUT I ASUME YES.
> 
> Do you chop up the almonds? (Yes?) YES
> 
> The sweet marsala is a wine, right? YES
> 
> Do I use a 10 inch springform pan to bake this in? YES
> 
> Thanks, Sam, for your help with this.
> 
> Bea
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bea - i will be more careful with the next recipe - i should spell things out - it makes it easier.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

I don't think you need to change how to write recipes. By answering the questions above, I'll be able to figure them out now. Looks like I figured the abbreviations right, just wanted confirmation so I didn't screw the cheese cake up.

Bea


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> I think that is what is getting to me at the moment- have not been able to settle to my knitting- Off to rest again for a while before the onslaught of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your understanding, Daralene- I did not mean to be maudlin- it is just the realities of my life.
> 
> I don't think it is maudlin. We get on KP and share our knitting, etc. Here at the TP we share knitting and our lives. What would a TP be without reaching across the table and taking another's hand in caring.
> 
> Glad you liked the photos. Just me and my Sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes a rest is just the thing that is needed ;-) I don't know why but I haven't been able to knit either. I think so much has been going on in my life and I haven't digested it all. Give yourself time. You are going through a lot in the present and after a rest you get a new start :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm reading a book by the Dalai Llama and it made me laugh so. He doesn't pull any punches but reaches right through to the truth.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> I don't think Marianne has dropped by yet this week, hope everything goes well for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mercy! We have a lot of newbies. Welcome to you all. We are so glad to have you and join in.
> 
> Ceili...I am so glad you are on your way to recovering. You have had a hard go of it.
> 
> Waterdragon...you also have been through such tragic circumstances. Will put you on my prayer list. I took care of my Mom the last year of her life and would give anything to have a dream like you did. You are blessed.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome back, Sam & Poledra. Thought sure you all would have forgotten me by now.
> 
> Yesterday for the first time, I got my knitting and crochet out. Started Debbie Macombers Basket Weave Blanket (I enlarged it for our bed. I also started a crochetted table topper.
> 
> DH won't let me out yet...ha ha. so he is off to church without me.
> 
> Where is Marianne?
> 
> Regarding the Bisque recipe. I guarantee you will love it if you try it. My daughter brings the grape salad every Christmas and it is delicious.
Click to expand...

I remember Marianne talking about going camping. Hope that is why she isn't on here. I like to picture her out in nature having a good time. What an amazing woman she is. Sure do miss her on here. Anyway Marianne, hope whatever the reason you are away, it is a good one and you are having loads and loads of fun.


----------



## daralene

Needleme said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waterdragon........How sad that you had to lose your father in that accident and then irreversible damage to your mother and subsequent Alzheimers. Yes, you did your best and that dream was a gift. Hugs
> 
> Sam......I think you can use the # sign for lb. Whatever you choose, but do what is easiest. We can adapt. You do so much for us ;-)
> 
> 81brighteyes....I'm going to try the salad with my company next week. I will do a vegetarian version but should still be wonderful. Thank you.
> 
> Needleme.....how did you do with your trip to the new JoAnne's. Know you could only get what you could carry and so you were looking for your Biggest back pack. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I practiced remarkable restraint-- mostly because it wasn't the proper time for the 20% off my entire order coupon. It was only 50% off a single item time. Nine skeins and a package of monkey cupcake liners for a baby shower next month. I did qualify for a free tote-- whoopee!
Click to expand...

I hate that when I can't use my coupons. There is always some reason it is the wrong time. Still nine skeins, cupcake liners, and a free tote is a great haul and 50% off one item is still better than nothing so congrats. I'm sure it was fun getting out and walking too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Poledra, your kittens look very comfortable and seem to be having a great time playing in your craft room. Will they be meeting the dogs soon?


----------



## preston

good to hear from you strawberry - sorry you have been under the weather - sending you healing energy - will be looking for you to join us soon.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and everyone in the TP family. Sorry I haven't been on for a few weeks. We ( believe it or not ) have had high humidity so my allergies and my back have been giving me fits so I have been just doing housework and sitting in my recliner( that's the only place that is comfortable to sit in)
> 
> I went through all the posting as of yet but will try tomorrow.
> Hope everyone is doing well. Chat later.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Marianne has dropped by yet this week, hope everything goes well for her.
> 
> Where is Marianne?
> 
> I remember Marianne talking about going camping. Hope that is why she isn't on here. I like to picture her out in nature having a good time. What an amazing woman she is. Sure do miss her on here. Anyway Marianne, hope whatever the reason you are away, it is a good one and you are having loads and loads of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is busy. She has been posting on other topics, so she will join us when she has time! And sometimes with the Tea Party's many pages to catch up on, it can get to be a long read! She is so bubbly with all the things going on in her life at the moment that when she can, she will pop in and share her smile with us!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

joe - sorry to hear about your aunt - at 92 she must have lived a very full life - it sounds as though she taught you a very good lesson in helping others.

have a good day - wish i was there to go with you to costco - i miss shopping there.

sam

thank you for the kind words.



Joe P said:


> I got up early and have a moment to enter in here. I read about the basement apartment bug issue and I must admit I have always had Terminix on a yearly deal here in Texas since I arrived in 1996 and they come every 3 months and do the yard, the garage and the entire house. I have had a few things appear and then I call and they come as soon as they can and redo everything with no extra cost. They are not cheap I think it is $400.00 to $500.00 a year and I pay $90 some odd dollars when they appear every 3 months. If you want to do it yourself I have done this up north in Seattle when I lived there. I would turn all furniture upside down and spray bug cleaner underneath at at all the baseboards throughout the house. I always had doors and windows open when doing that with fans on the floor and that would have to be done every month because the stuff you buy in the store is not as powerful as what Terminix uses. However, the stuff Terminix uses is not harmful to the pets, thank God.
> 
> Our dinner was great last night and I am off to the shower to clean up to pick Mother up for Mass and then Costco, drop by the health food store, the non-gluten bakery, and stop on the highway stand for fresh Texas peaches and beefsteak tomatoes for the week. Texas peaches are small but oh so flavorful and juicy. love them. My tomatoe plants for the fall garden are growing but not any blossoms yet. What do you all use for tomato plant flies? Should I use the Dawn and water solution in a spray bottle?
> 
> My dear Aunt Frances died day before yesterday she was 92. She and my Uncle Bill (also deceased) were so good to us in Alexandria, Virginia when I went to work in the government in D.C. and went to graduate school. I pray for the repose of her soul. She was a great woman and so was her husband. They will live on in my life as I tried to pay them for our stay in their basement apt. until we had enough money to get our own apartment and they both said to do the same for some one else in need. That was and is my motto for others in my life in need. That is how people live on in our lives.
> 
> y'all have a good day. Sam, you are doing a fabulous job being the host and I appreciate your attentiveness and your follow-through with all the party folk. Keep up the good work, buddy. take care, y'all, joe p.


----------



## daralene

Tess.......what a special DH you have  with not having to hide your stash but having insist you add to it.

So, so sorry to hear about your eye, but so thankful it didn't hit directly on the eye resulting in loss of the eye or at least the eyesite. I know you will be uncomfortable for a while. Here's to our precious eyes and again, just so glad it missed a direct hit. Wishes for a quick healing.


----------



## preston

wonderful sandy - think we all have the same problem -

sam



Sandyr1946 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh good heavens - dreamweaver - thank you for calling my attention to it - i mispelled pidgeon - not once but all the way through the recipe - now why didn't spell check catch it? sorry folks.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a spelling checker - it came with my pea sea. It plainly marks four my revue miss steaks the I can't sea. Each thyme when I have struck the quays, eye weight for it to say, if watt I rote is wrong or rite; it shows me strait aweigh. As soon as a mist ache is maid, it nose bee fore two late, and Eye can put the error rite, Eye really find it grate. I've run this poem threw it, I'm sure your policed too no. Its letter perfect in its weigh, my spell check tolled me sew!"
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dear Aunt Frances died day before yesterday she was 92. She and my Uncle Bill (also deceased) were so good to us in Alexandria, Virginia when I went to work in the government in D.C. and went to graduate school. I pray for the repose of her soul.
> 
> take care, y'all, joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe, sorry about your Aunt Frances. She sounds like she was a very kind honorable person. I shall pray for the repose of her soul too.
> 
> When I have "bugs" on my tomato plant or any houseplant/vegetable plant/flowers I mix up a ratio of 1/3 dish detergent to water and spray the plant and mud with it. Works like a charm and then respray in another day or two. If it threatens to rain, then I dont spray as there is no point to doing that. For any cutworm bugs, I put ashes around the plant on the soil. I will also put down crushed egg shells to deal with the slugs and snails. Nice to do things in an environmentally friendly way. I dont use vinegar around the plants because the acid from the vinegar will eventually eat the plant.
Click to expand...

Hi 5mmdpns! I don't use the vinegar around the plants...the Dawn and the vinegar is my concoction for cleaning the tub


----------



## daralene

Bellestar.......what an interesting trip to the store and all the unusual seafood. Not my cup of tea but I know so many who would love to go to that store :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## west coast kitty

Poledra65 said:


> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?


I've used Poems and it's a very nice yarn, but with it being single ply, you'll get a little more loft out of it which might take away from the pattern a bit (and maybe pill a little more than a yarn with a tighter twist). I would probably lean towards a plied yarn in lighter colours but I'm sure it will be beautiful in whatever you choose.


----------



## preston

i haven't been keeping track myfanwy - i just know it is a lot - and i appreciate the new and the old tea drinkers coming so often. i think it is because of the openness and welcoming of the members to everyone that shows up.

sam



myfanwy said:


> It is quite amazing how many 'newbies', lurkers, and returned regulars have dropped by! I wonder if Sam has been keeping track- I know I am struggling to keep abreast of all the conversations. I have recipes for prickly pear- but I am sure they would fail in our high humidity, for instance , but fascinating to see them growing!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect start to the day, a little mist coming off the lake with a bright blue sky and just a little breeze. Morning coffee on the deck with the laptop to catch up with the TP. I'm pretty new to TP so still get a little lost with whose who and what's happening in your lives, but this is such a friendly, caring site - I can see how many of you have become friends - that I look forward to checking in often.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds so beautiful where you are. Don't worry about getting lost. I still do. There are so many people and if I'm not careful I can get quite mixed up as to who said what. :lol: Lots of us on here. It's a big tea party.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

dinke - welcome to the tea party - so good of you to stop by for a cuppa. we hope you had a good time and will return real soon.

sam



dlinke said:


> I live in wisconsin....as far as I see it.....If it doesn't involved their Packers (football team)
> it's not news worthy enough ! I totally disagree with that !
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar thought, Jinx, but not in the context of the tea party. Here at the party, we mostly just socialize as neighbors and don't often delve into solving the world's problems. But what did disturb me was how very little news coverage there was about the Wisconsin shooting. As far as I recall, I only ever heard the name of one of the victims mentioned. Perhaps it has more to do with the news "value" of the story, if you'll forgive me the use of that word. In the Colorado shooting just a week earlier, there is a living suspect and ongoing press coverage. In Wisconsin, the shooter's death "closed" the case right away. I don't know. I may well be completely off base - just thinking out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Strawberry4...Hi Sam and everyone in the TP family. Sorry I haven't been on for a few weeks. We ( believe it or not ) have had high humidity so my allergies and my back have been giving me fits so I have been just doing housework and sitting in my recliner( that's the only place that is comfortable to sit in)


Missed you Strawberry4.......so sorry you haven't been well. I understand as allergies can just take it right out of you and really make you sick. As to pain in the back, ouch. I know that is bad. Glad you got back on. Take care and be well soon. 
Hugs


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone! Just a quick post before I start to read the 10 pages that have accumulated since I last logged on. Yesterday Glenn and I went to a BBQ at one of my classmates home with several other classmates and spouses. We all had a fabulous time. I took 2 gallons of my "adult" lemonade (Lemon Drops that I have posted recipe before but can do again if necessary) it was a bigger hit that all the food! It was really a shame that we all had to go home. Well I'm off to read now.


----------



## preston

great sweater poledra - love the yarn - think it will be lovely to knit with - the shading seems very suttle (boy is that spelled wrong) - i think it will make a beautiful sweater.'

sam



Poledra65 said:


> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?


----------



## west coast kitty

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion, either would work and it depends on what you would wear with it. If you have variegated colored yarn, then a solid colored skirt or pants would go with it, matching one of the colors in the sweater. If you had a solid color for the sweater, it would not matter if the pants/skirt was a solid color or a patterned one. Go with the yarn you like to use.
> 
> If you want to show off the stitching pattern in the sweater, you would go for a solid color. Personally I think a lighter color would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I was kind of thinking the same thing, I want the pattern and was thinking that a veriegated yarn would make it harder to see. Cool, now off to pic a color.  Best Friends Christmas gift if I get on the ball.
> Thank you bunches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hat is seriously tipped to you! I have tried knitting a sweater. I have done the body, one sleeve, and another half of the other sleeve, *sigh* that was 25 years ago and it is still a WIP! The pattern calls for red maple leaves around the yolk and the rest of it is all white. Using Canadiana Patons yarn. Someday......
Click to expand...

I found a similar project when I went through my stash before moving in 2000. I usually do both sleeves at the same time and only had the shaping of the caps to finish, sew them in and do the neck band. Realized I probably would never finish it so gave the whole thing to a friend who finished it and gave it to her daughter.


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.


Have a wonderful trip and I for one, will be looking forward to those photos.


----------



## preston

daralene -thank you for the pictures - you make a striking couple.

sam



daralene said:


> I wanted to show my face here on KP so here is a photo of a photo my sister took of us when we lived in Germany. Keep in mind we have been back here in the States 10 yrs. now so we are about 12 yrs. older now. Taken from our balcony. We had an efficiency apartment with the best view in all of Cologne. We needed a bigger place but didn't want to leave where we were. My best friend took the next photo of us when she came to visit us. Taken down along the Rhine near the Cathedral where there is one ethnic restaurant after the other. Such fun to graze there and leisurely walk along the Rhine. Lovely memories.


----------



## west coast kitty

Daralene - sounds like you enjoyed your time in Germany. How long did you live there? I have relatives on my mother's side in Germany and have visited a couple of times many years ago. Several of the German family have also come to Canada to visit and in the last few years have got to meet some of the younger generations as they begin to travel.


----------



## redriet60

Bellestarr12, I got all sidetracked on your blog, what wonderful things you do. Great pictures too. We use to have prickly pears in the back yard, when we were renting an old house years ago, we use to eat them very carefully.


----------



## daralene

Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.

Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> Bellestar.......what an interesting trip to the store and all the unusual seafood. Not my cup of tea but I know so many who would love to go to that store :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad you had such a good time.


The beauty of that store is that with all it offers you're bound to find something that is your cup of tea (and they do have an amazing selection of teas, among all the other things).

I know some folks don't like seafood, for instance, and we all have things we'd rather not eat, but I'm doing everything I can to try to get my grandkids to be adventurous eaters. It makes the world more interesting, I think, and it's one of the best ways to experience other cultures. The boys' dad, our ex-SIL, has many fine qualities, but his limited palate isn't one of them - he's a 6'8" athlete who once turned pale in fear at the sight of an artichoke!

We've told our daughter we get first refusal on any future potential serious relationships, and no fussy eaters allowed - it sets a less-than-positive example for the kids, plus it's annoying to have to try to accommodate all their prejudices and see them wince when you pass the salad (or worse, get all macho-ridiculous and say "salad is just something to kill time while you wait for the real food" - and yes, he actually did say that, and wasn't joking).

It's such a wonderful, diverse world, and it's hard to dislike people when you've shared food with them . And that's enough unasked-for sermonizing for this Sunday morning, I'm sure!


----------



## bellestarr12

redriet60 said:


> Bellestarr12, I got all sidetracked on your blog, what wonderful things you do. Great pictures too. We use to have prickly pears in the back yard, when we were renting an old house years ago, we use to eat them very carefully.


Oh, thank you so much! It's fun doing them, and then I enjoy them all over again writing about them . And yes, one must eat prickly pears carefully!


----------



## preston

so this shows just how much fashion sense i have - which is pretty nil. i did think it was too dark - the picture that is - and for diverse wearing ability a solid color is better. but i still like the yarn.

sam



preston said:


> great sweater poledra - love the yarn - think it will be lovely to knit with - the shading seems very suttle (boy is that spelled wrong) - i think it will make a beautiful sweater.'
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.


Oh what beautiful pictures! And your groundhog is just lovely, very sleek and healthy-looking? Have you named him?


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sandyr1946 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh good heavens - dreamweaver - thank you for calling my attention to it - i mispelled pidgeon - not once but all the way through the recipe - now why didn't spell check catch it? sorry folks.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a spelling checker - it came with my pea sea. It plainly marks four my revue miss steaks the I can't sea. Each thyme when I have struck the quays, eye weight for it to say, if watt I rote is wrong or rite; it shows me strait aweigh. As soon as a mist ache is maid, it nose bee fore two late, and Eye can put the error rite, Eye really find it grate. I've run this poem threw it, I'm sure your policed too no. Its letter perfect in its weigh, my spell check tolled me sew!"
Click to expand...

Eye had two reed et twice untell eye reelizeed et were a pohim.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> daralene -thank you for the pictures - you make a striking couple.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show my face here on KP so here is a photo of a photo my sister took of us when we lived in Germany. Keep in mind we have been back here in the States 10 yrs. now so we are about 12 yrs. older now. Taken from our balcony. We had an efficiency apartment with the best view in all of Cologne. We needed a bigger place but didn't want to leave where we were. My best friend took the next photo of us when she came to visit us. Taken down along the Rhine near the Cathedral where there is one ethnic restaurant after the other. Such fun to graze there and leisurely walk along the Rhine. Lovely memories.
Click to expand...

Awwww, thank you so much. We will be married 47 years in Jan/13. Been an amazing 46 years. :thumbup:


----------



## Betina

Sam, Thanks for the Purple Kitty sight.....Love the paper dolls...among other things.


----------



## oddball

Got woken up with a bit of a start this morning. DH fell out of bed. Gave us all a shock. DD came running in too. Went to help him up and luckily no bad damage, skinned and bruised knee and a bit shaky. Once he had got up he started to laugh and said, "I've got carpet burn I'm too old for carpet burn". Long time since he skidded on his knees. That started DD and I off laughing. Thank God he was OK and has a good sense of humour.


----------



## Sandy

Well I finally caught up! I do miss not being able to knit after a month it seems like forever! I had 3 projects on needles when I broke my thumb. I so want to try something and about the time I think I can try knitting my thumb reminds me that I'd better not. Back to watching the race at Watkins Glen. See you all later!


----------



## jheiens

"I have a spelling checker - it came with my pea sea. It plainly marks four my revue miss steaks the I can't sea. Each thyme when I have struck the quays, eye weight for it to say, if watt I rote is wrong or rite; it shows me strait aweigh. As soon as a mist ache is maid, it nose bee fore two late, and Eye can put the error rite, Eye really find it grate. I've run this poem threw it, I'm sure your policed too no. Its letter perfect in its weigh, my spell check tolled me sew!"[/quote]

I nearly feel from my chair while reading this spoof!! Thanks for the chuckles. Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

9 more pints of salsa are cooling on the counter...that makes 26 pints in all but only 25 are left...got into one right away, the neighbors came over and so much for that pint  

I checked today and those bugs are back so I sprayed them good with the mixture of Dawn dish soap and water...see what happens now.


----------



## inishowen

jheiens said:


> "I have a spelling checker - it came with my pea sea. It plainly marks four my revue miss steaks the I can't sea. Each thyme when I have struck the quays, eye weight for it to say, if watt I rote is wrong or rite; it shows me strait aweigh. As soon as a mist ache is maid, it nose bee fore two late, and Eye can put the error rite, Eye really find it grate. I've run this poem threw it, I'm sure your policed too no. Its letter perfect in its weigh, my spell check tolled me sew!"


I nearly feel from my chair while reading this spoof!! Thanks for the chuckles. Ohio Joy[/quote]

I started reading and at first thought this poor lady has big problems with spelling! Glad to find it was a spoof. Funny!


----------



## 81brighteyes

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion, either would work and it depends on what you would wear with it. If you have variegated colored yarn, then a solid colored skirt or pants would go with it, matching one of the colors in the sweater. If you had a solid color for the sweater, it would not matter if the pants/skirt was a solid color or a patterned one. Go with the yarn you like to use.
> 
> If you want to show off the stitching pattern in the sweater, you would go for a solid color. Personally I think a lighter color would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I was kind of thinking the same thing, I want the pattern and was thinking that a veriegated yarn would make it harder to see. Cool, now off to pic a color.  Best Friends Christmas gift if I get on the ball.
> Thank you bunches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hat is seriously tipped to you! I have tried knitting a sweater. I have done the body, one sleeve, and another half of the other sleeve, *sigh* that was 25 years ago and it is still a WIP! The pattern calls for red maple leaves around the yolk and the rest of it is all white. Using Canadiana Patons yarn. Someday......
Click to expand...

The bell sleeves are so pretty on the sweater. I think they add such a feminine touch and agree with everyone who has suggested a solid (light) color which will show off the lovely pattern. It is a beauty.


----------



## waterdragon

So happy that bungee cord didn't hit your eye. Know it hurts but would rather deal with a cut than a loss of the eye. Hope you heal fast.


----------



## Dreamweaver

You are all just having too much fun this week. I still have 10 pages of catch-up and I will later, but HAVE TO get upstairs and do something. I never made it yesterday. 

Bellstarre. So glad to know you have a blog and it is so interesting....

Ceili.... I know it feels wierd, but do massage those scars or get someone to do it for you. (Vitamin E oil helps too) It makes such a big difference later. I could not reach the one up under my "wing" on my back ...and it is the only one that has some scar tissue. Not a real problem, but does hurt occasionally and I think limits some range of motion. You will be glad to have as much scar tissue broken down as possible later. Glad you are doing so well.

Bulldog..... So glad to see you back and what a delicious recipe. I'm afraid it won't pass the dietitian's scrutiny when we go tomorrow,,, but it sounds so good.... I'm sure we will do it as a special treat.

Love the spell check spoof. I wish I had it on KP. My fingers go too fast and I don't pay good enough attention. I actually do know how to spell.... not that you all would know it....

I can't wait to come back and see the groundhog picture. DH is born on Groundhog's Day.... (and he looks a little like the actor... what's his face.... that stars in the movie....)

BTW... I have seen rhubarb for sale in the stores in Texas. Kroger's had some this week and I'll bet that Central market has it...... maybe Sprouts?

OK.... marked my place... I'll be back.

Julie..... I love that name..... Sending you some hugs. Don't know all of what is going on with you right now but I just get the feeling you could use a few extras...(((()))))


----------



## jmai5421

KateB said:


> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.


OMG We did the same thing with rhubarb. My grandparents and next door neighbors had lots of rhubarb and grandma would give us a bag with sugar and we would chew and suck on rhubarb dipped in the sugar bag. I didn't think anyone else did that sort of thing. She also made and canned rhubarb sauce. I now have a couple of rhubarb plants in my garden at home (birthday gift from my DD). I will be trying the rhubarb/cherry pie when I go back in two weeks. There is a Norwegian Rhubarb soup recipe that I will have to look up for anyone that wants it. It is really good.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Daralene, When we lived in PA we had a large vegetable garden. One of the things we had planted was Swiss Chard (a veggie very similar to spinach). It was growing beautifully, but then I noticed that each day, it appeared to be smaller with the leaves looking as if they had been chopped. One day, I just happened to look out the backdoor and there in the garden was a groundhog. I banged on the door to scare him, but instead, he stood up on his hind feet, looked me straight in the eye and there hanging out of his mouth was a big bunch of my Swiss Chard!!! Talk about being caught in the act!!! What a good laugh. He was too adorable to try to scare away after that and he had plenty on which to munch whenever he was hungry. One day our daughter and I were sitting out along the side of the house under trees and to our right (from the garden area) came the groundhog lumping along. He stopped suddenly when he got close to us, looked at us for a moment and then went merrily on his way. Cute as could be and obviously felt completely safe. I'm sure he had just finished filling his tummy as well.


----------



## waterdragon

Thanks I feel the dream was a gift. My Mom sewed, and taught me the beginnings of embroidery. An Aunt taught me to knit when I was about 8. Everything else I have picked up from books and listening to others. I watched an old movie on the French Revolution and saw the lady who knits all the crests of the aristocracy as they are targeted. Has anyone ever noticed she knits without ever turning her work. She uses both needles. I always wondered how to do that and wondered if anyone else does it. Almost everyone here knits the American way which throws the thread over the needle. A lady from Germany showed me how to do it Continental which is a lot like the way I hold my thread when Crocheting. It is a lot faster but since I teach others I haven't been able to find illustrations of the Continental to show those who want to do that way. I have never seen any illustrations for doing both directions. Just curious if anyone else is even interested in this.


----------



## jmai5421

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what is getting to me at the moment- have not been able to settle to my knitting- Off to rest again for a while before the onslaught of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your understanding, Daralene- I did not mean to be maudlin- it is just the realities of my life.
> 
> I don't think it is maudlin. We get on KP and share our knitting, etc. Here at the TP we share knitting and our lives. What would a TP be without reaching across the table and taking another's hand in caring.
> 
> Glad you liked the photos. Just me and my Sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes a rest is just the thing that is needed ;-) I don't know why but I haven't been able to knit either. I think so much has been going on in my life and I haven't digested it all. Give yourself time. You are going through a lot in the present and after a rest you get a new start :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm reading a book by the Dalai Llama and it made me laugh so. He doesn't pull any punches but reaches right through to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really enjoy him when he speaks. Recently he was at the Mayo Cllinic in Rochester. He had some doctores for some question and answer sessions. They were on TV. He is really interesting. This isn't the first time for him at Mayo. What is the name of the book you are reading?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Don't sell yourself short Sam! people are enjoying your relaxed style! How is Hickory by the way? tired out by motherhood?



preston said:


> i haven't been keeping track myfanwy - i just know it is a lot - and i appreciate the new and the old tea drinkers coming so often. i think it is because of the openness and welcoming of the members to everyone that shows up.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite amazing how many 'newbies', lurkers, and returned regulars have dropped by! I wonder if Sam has been keeping track- I know I am struggling to keep abreast of all the conversations. I have recipes for prickly pear- but I am sure they would fail in our high humidity, for instance , but fascinating to see them growing!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect start to the day, a little mist coming off the lake with a bright blue sky and just a little breeze. Morning coffee on the deck with the laptop to catch up with the TP. I'm pretty new to TP so still get a little lost with whose who and what's happening in your lives, but this is such a friendly, caring site - I can see how many of you have become friends - that I look forward to checking in often.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds so beautiful where you are. Don't worry about getting lost. I still do. There are so many people and if I'm not careful I can get quite mixed up as to who said what. :lol: Lots of us on here. It's a big tea party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceili

Dreamweaver said:


> Ceili.... I know it feels wierd, but do massage those scars or get someone to do it for you. (Vitamin E oil helps too) It makes such a big difference later. I could not reach the one up under my "wing" on my back ...and it is the only one that has some scar tissue. Not a real problem, but does hurt occasionally and I think limits some range of motion. You will be glad to have as much scar tissue broken down as possible later. Glad you are doing so well.


Thanks, Jynx. I know about the massaging, I just hate the feel of it right now. It will be better when I'm allowed to use oil or lotion, just have to wait until the infection is mostly cleared up. First it was in just a few places, then it spread up and down the length of the incision, and now it's back to the original two spots. Really just enough space to get some good rubbing with my thumb, while leaving the infection alone. The worst part is not getting my nails done. I did when I had the cast on, and it was not pleasant, so, now that the cast is off, I think it would be even more painful, so I'll just wait, and try not to look at my hands - hard not to catch a glimpse when knitting!


----------



## jmai5421

preston said:


> joe - sorry to hear about your aunt - at 92 she must have lived a very full life - it sounds as though she taught you a very good lesson in helping others.
> 
> have a good day - wish i was there to go with you to costco - i miss shopping there.
> 
> sam
> 
> thank you for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got up early and have a moment to enter in here. I read about the basement apartment bug issue and I must admit I have always had Terminix on a yearly deal here in Texas since I arrived in 1996 and they come every 3 months and do the yard, the garage and the entire house. I have had a few things appear and then I call and they come as soon as they can and redo everything with no extra cost. They are not cheap I think it is $400.00 to $500.00 a year and I pay $90 some odd dollars when they appear every 3 months. If you want to do it yourself I have done this up north in Seattle when I lived there. I would turn all furniture upside down and spray bug cleaner underneath at at all the baseboards throughout the house. I always had doors and windows open when doing that with fans on the floor and that would have to be done every month because the stuff you buy in the store is not as powerful as what Terminix uses. However, the stuff Terminix uses is not harmful to the pets, thank God.
> 
> Our dinner was great last night and I am off to the shower to clean up to pick Mother up for Mass and then Costco, drop by the health food store, the non-gluten bakery, and stop on the highway stand for fresh Texas peaches and beefsteak tomatoes for the week. Texas peaches are small but oh so flavorful and juicy. love them. My tomatoe plants for the fall garden are growing but not any blossoms yet. What do you all use for tomato plant flies? Should I use the Dawn and water solution in a spray bottle?
> 
> My dear Aunt Frances died day before yesterday she was 92. She and my Uncle Bill (also deceased) were so good to us in Alexandria, Virginia when I went to work in the government in D.C. and went to graduate school. I pray for the repose of her soul. She was a great woman and so was her husband. They will live on in my life as I tried to pay them for our stay in their basement apt. until we had enough money to get our own apartment and they both said to do the same for some one else in need. That was and is my motto for others in my life in need. That is how people live on in our lives.
> 
> y'all have a good day. Sam, you are doing a fabulous job being the host and I appreciate your attentiveness and your follow-through with all the party folk. Keep up the good work, buddy. take care, y'all, joe p.
Click to expand...

There is a new Costco being built on my end of town(when I get home). I am anxious to try it. I went to one in Phoenix with DD and family. It was a neat place.


----------



## jheiens

Have to agree with Myfanwy, Sam. Your style is so comfortable and inviting in its tone that newcomers feel quite at home around your table.

Youneverfail to greet each newbie and make certain that they know they're welcome--are never an inconvenience, never make the table too crowded. 


Thanks, Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

I think you maybe refering to me at the end- Thank you Dreamweaver- from earlier conversation, months ago- I really appreciate those hugs. I do hope things resolve soon for you with your Mom.



Dreamweaver said:


> You are all just having too much fun this week. I still have 10 pages of catch-up and I will later, but HAVE TO get upstairs and do something. I never made it yesterday.
> 
> Bellstarre. So glad to know you have a blog and it is so interesting....
> 
> Ceili.... I know it feels wierd, but do massage those scars or get someone to do it for you. (Vitamin E oil helps too) It makes such a big difference later. I could not reach the one up under my "wing" on my back ...and it is the only one that has some scar tissue. Not a real problem, but does hurt occasionally and I think limits some range of motion. You will be glad to have as much scar tissue broken down as possible later. Glad you are doing so well.
> 
> Bulldog..... So glad to see you back and what a delicious recipe. I'm afraid it won't pass the dietitian's scrutiny when we go tomorrow,,, but it sounds so good.... I'm sure we will do it as a special treat.
> 
> Love the spell check spoof. I wish I had it on KP. My fingers go too fast and I don't pay good enough attention. I actually do know how to spell.... not that you all would know it....
> 
> I can't wait to come back and see the groundhog picture. DH is born on Groundhog's Day.... (and he looks a little like the actor... what's his face.... that stars in the movie....)
> 
> BTW... I have seen rhubarb for sale in the stores in Texas. Kroger's had some this week and I'll bet that Central market has it...... maybe Sprouts?
> 
> OK.... marked my place... I'll be back.
> 
> Julie..... I love that name..... Sending you some hugs. Don't know all of what is going on with you right now but I just get the feeling you could use a few extras...(((()))))


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> Don't sell yourself short Sam! people are enjoying your relaxed style! How is Hickory by the way? tired out by motherhood?
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been keeping track myfanwy - i just know it is a lot - and i appreciate the new and the old tea drinkers coming so often. i think it is because of the openness and welcoming of the members to everyone that shows up.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite amazing how many 'newbies', lurkers, and returned regulars have dropped by! I wonder if Sam has been keeping track- I know I am struggling to keep abreast of all the conversations. I have recipes for prickly pear- but I am sure they would fail in our high humidity, for instance , but fascinating to see them growing!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect start to the day, a little mist coming off the lake with a bright blue sky and just a little breeze. Morning coffee on the deck with the laptop to catch up with the TP. I'm pretty new to TP so still get a little lost with whose who and what's happening in your lives, but this is such a friendly, caring site - I can see how many of you have become friends - that I look forward to checking in often.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds so beautiful where you are. Don't worry about getting lost. I still do. There are so many people and if I'm not careful I can get quite mixed up as to who said what. :lol: Lots of us on here. It's a big tea party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes Sam. I enjoy your relaxed style and your welcome to all who enter. You make it feel so much like an inviting home. Open and loving.


----------



## daralene

oddball said:


> Got woken up with a bit of a start this morning. DH fell out of bed. Gave us all a shock. DD came running in too. Went to help him up and luckily no bad damage, skinned and bruised knee and a bit shaky. Once he had got up he started to laugh and said, "I've got carpet burn I'm too old for carpet burn". Long time since he skidded on his knees. That started DD and I off laughing. Thank God he was OK and has a good sense of humour.


Whew, thank goodness he is ok and still kept his sense of humor in tact. Laughter is good for the soul :thumbup: Like his joke about the carpet burn. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

love the foggy picture- your 'pet' is a completely new one on me!!!...



daralene said:


> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.


----------



## daralene

Sandy said:


> Well I finally caught up! I do miss not being able to knit after a month it seems like forever! I had 3 projects on needles when I broke my thumb. I so want to try something and about the time I think I can try knitting my thumb reminds me that I'd better not. Back to watching the race at Watkins Glen. See you all later!


So glad your thumb is healing but it does take a long time for it to stop hurting. I fractured mine but it was hairline. Eventually it will stop but mind took a very long time. Watkins Glen, up in my neck of the woods. There is a park there with loads of waterfalls. Fabulous sight but lots of walking and stairs.


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> "I have a spelling checker - it came with my pea sea. It plainly marks four my revue miss steaks the I can't sea. Each thyme when I have struck the quays, eye weight for it to say, if watt I rote is wrong or rite; it shows me strait aweigh. As soon as a mist ache is maid, it nose bee fore two late, and Eye can put the error rite, Eye really find it grate. I've run this poem threw it, I'm sure your policed too no. Its letter perfect in its weigh, my spell check tolled me sew!"


I nearly feel from my chair while reading this spoof!! Thanks for the chuckles. Ohio Joy[/quote]

So funny!


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> 9 more pints of salsa are cooling on the counter...that makes 26 pints in all but only 25 are left...got into one right away, the neighbors came over and so much for that pint
> 
> I checked today and those bugs are back so I sprayed them good with the mixture of Dawn dish soap and water...see what happens now.


Oooh, you go girl!!!! I'll bet that is fabulous salsa and much healthier than what you can buy.


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG We did the same thing with rhubarb. My grandparents and next door neighbors had lots of rhubarb and grandma would give us a bag with sugar and we would chew and suck on rhubarb dipped in the sugar bag. I didn't think anyone else did that sort of thing. She also made and canned rhubarb sauce. I now have a couple of rhubarb plants in my garden at home (birthday gift from my DD). I will be trying the rhubarb/cherry pie when I go back in two weeks. There is a Norwegian Rhubarb soup recipe that I will have to look up for anyone that wants it. It is really good.
Click to expand...

Wow, that's how we did it. I loved it that way and then the combination of rhubarb with strawberries in a pie. Nice memories.


----------



## daralene

81brighteyes said:


> Daralene, When we lived in PA we had a large vegetable garden. One of the things we had planted was Swiss Chard (a veggie very similar to spinach). It was growing beautifully, but then I noticed that each day, it appeared to be smaller with the leaves looking as if they had been chopped. One day, I just happened to look out the backdoor and there in the garden was a groundhog. I banged on the door to scare him, but instead, he stood up on his hind feet, looked me straight in the eye and there hanging out of his mouth was a big bunch of my Swiss Chard!!! Talk about being caught in the act!!! What a good laugh. He was too adorable to try to scare away after that and he had plenty on which to munch whenever he was hungry. One day our daughter and I were sitting out along the side of the house under trees and to our right (from the garden area) came the groundhog lumping along. He stopped suddenly when he got close to us, looked at us for a moment and then went merrily on his way. Cute as could be and obviously felt completely safe. I'm sure he had just finished filling his tummy as well.


I picture this like a children's story book. Perhaps a Beatrix Potter. Too cute....caught in the act. We will have to find a name for our little guy.


----------



## daralene

waterdragon said:


> Thanks I feel the dream was a gift. My Mom sewed, and taught me the beginnings of embroidery. An Aunt taught me to knit when I was about 8. Everything else I have picked up from books and listening to others. I watched an old movie on the French Revolution and saw the lady who knits all the crests of the aristocracy as they are targeted. Has anyone ever noticed she knits without ever turning her work. She uses both needles. I always wondered how to do that and wondered if anyone else does it. Almost everyone here knits the American way which throws the thread over the needle. A lady from Germany showed me how to do it Continental which is a lot like the way I hold my thread when Crocheting. It is a lot faster but since I teach others I haven't been able to find illustrations of the Continental to show those who want to do that way. I have never seen any illustrations for doing both directions. Just curious if anyone else is even interested in this.


How wonderful that the women in your family taught you these crafts. I never noticed that in the movie. Think I know which one you mean but can't remember the name of it. I love Continental knitting! I taught myself to knit but can't pearl.

I would be interested in learning that. Had a teacher that said you can knit both ways but I had no idea what she meant.


----------



## daralene

Jmai...He is really interesting. This isn't the first time for him at Mayo. What is the name of the book you are reading?[/quote]
__________________________

How to Practice The Way to a Meaningful Life


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> love the foggy picture- your 'pet' is a completely new one on me!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
Click to expand...

Yes, he's a new one for me too.


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> 70 degrees.......... that sounds like heaven and RAIN..... We actually did get 4 drops on Wednesday and we may fall below triple digits for a couple of days... but it is just plain miserable.
> 
> I think I'll pass on the pidgeon but the cheescake sounds delicious.....
> 
> It has been a busy and stressful couple of weeks here and not about to get much better for another week or two.... I haven't even read the last two Tea Parties and sure hope that there are no serious illnesses or any big, big events that I have missed.
> 
> Just a quick update..... Have to have mom's dental work done all over to the tune of $7,000 next Wed. She has decided to have a 7 tooth permanent bridge put in lower jaw onvolving 3 crowns and a root canal. Meanwhile, we have been back for adjustments twice a week since the last surgery. She really just has not tried to make it work. I'm not thrilled, but told her I would not take her to yet another dentist...... also managed to get glasses ordered, but they won't be in for another week..... we've paid way too much for those too but she wanted more choices (read... did not like the Dr's girl who helps with glasses) so we had to go to a high dollar place and get the very best... Sure hope she actually wears them.
> 
> DH was on Jury Duty 4 days this week. He was the 12th man chosen...... tough case but I'm glad he was on it. He is always complaining that he never gets called.
> 
> I've been to the urologist, a really neat gal but she says I can't have surgery while I'm coughing like this.... Gave me super strong meds and I'm back in a month. I'm supposed to walk in the pool with ankle weights....... FUN...... She also told me about a medication to ask the pulmonologist for..... Had my CT-Scan yesterday and picked up the results today. All is good, which is a real relief, given all that has been going on the last 6 months. That means that the visit with the oncologist Monday will be pretty uneventful. Right after that appointment, DH and I are to meet with a dietician for his pre-diabetes. I can cure that..... Lose weight! We'll see just how much his cooking style changes...... Meanwhile, he is taping knuckle instead of getting shots he wanted for the trigger finger. I'm sure that will be revisited. I have one more week to go before I call the pulmonologist and tell him I've still got the cough. It *might* be a little better.... but it isn't gone. I do have *a* voice that stays most of the day. It isn't *my* voice, but better than nothing... I am so tired of being Nurse Nancy......
> 
> Haven't seen a hug amount of the Olympics but enjoyed the volleyball, tennis, gymnastics and saw synchronized diving for the first time. I didn't know that existed. I'm sure we'll watch some of the basketball. Is tehre no boxing in the summer Olympics? Guess we don't have any boxers any more.... everyone is in to some other kind of super fighting.
> 
> OK.... off to make a few phone calls before 5.... Happy Friday and good week-end wishes to all.


Oh Dreamweaver, sounds like you've been swamped just when you needed time to heal! Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Marianne818

jinx said:


> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx


I've not been on for over a week, but my response would have been and is, my prayers are with all those involved, such a world we live in these days that no one is safe anywhere we go, not even our chosen worship grounds, sad, very very sad.


----------



## KatyNora

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion, either would work and it depends on what you would wear with it. If you have variegated colored yarn, then a solid colored skirt or pants would go with it, matching one of the colors in the sweater. If you had a solid color for the sweater, it would not matter if the pants/skirt was a solid color or a patterned one. Go with the yarn you like to use.
> 
> If you want to show off the stitching pattern in the sweater, you would go for a solid color. Personally I think a lighter color would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I was kind of thinking the same thing, I want the pattern and was thinking that a veriegated yarn would make it harder to see. Cool, now off to pic a color.  Best Friends Christmas gift if I get on the ball.
> Thank you bunches.
Click to expand...

Oh my, can I be your Best Friend? Please? :lol: Thanks so much for the link; I've already saved it into my to-do file. I agree with 5mmdpns that a lighter solid color would probably be best, but it's going to be gorgeous no matter which yarn you choose.


----------



## preston

love the groundhog daralene - he looks quite content - the foggy picture reminds me of foggy monrings here where the houses across the road barely register. thanks for the pictures.

sam



daralene said:


> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.


----------



## preston

irishowen - thanks for stopping by - we are hoping you wll come for a cuppa as often as you can - joining in the conversation.

sam



inishowen said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a spelling checker - it came with my pea sea. It plainly marks four my revue miss steaks the I can't sea. Each thyme when I have struck the quays, eye weight for it to say, if watt I rote is wrong or rite; it shows me strait aweigh. As soon as a mist ache is maid, it nose bee fore two late, and Eye can put the error rite, Eye really find it grate. I've run this poem threw it, I'm sure your policed too no. Its letter perfect in its weigh, my spell check tolled me sew!"
> 
> 
> 
> I nearly feel from my chair while reading this spoof!! Thanks for the chuckles. Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

I started reading and at first thought this poor lady has big problems with spelling! Glad to find it was a spoof. Funny![/quote]


----------



## preston

jmai - we love new recipes - you never need to ask - honestly - i sometimes wonder how we find time to knit with the way we like to eat. lol

sam



jmai5421 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG We did the same thing with rhubarb. My grandparents and next door neighbors had lots of rhubarb and grandma would give us a bag with sugar and we would chew and suck on rhubarb dipped in the sugar bag. I didn't think anyone else did that sort of thing. She also made and canned rhubarb sauce. I now have a couple of rhubarb plants in my garden at home (birthday gift from my DD). I will be trying the rhubarb/cherry pie when I go back in two weeks. There is a Norwegian Rhubarb soup recipe that I will have to look up for anyone that wants it. It is really good.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

somewhere on kp - in the past - someone was talking about knitting back and forth without turning their work. i am sure there has to be a video on you tube. you might try googling it also. there has to be someone here that knows more than i do.

sam



waterdragon said:


> Thanks I feel the dream was a gift. My Mom sewed, and taught me the beginnings of embroidery. An Aunt taught me to knit when I was about 8. Everything else I have picked up from books and listening to others. I watched an old movie on the French Revolution and saw the lady who knits all the crests of the aristocracy as they are targeted. Has anyone ever noticed she knits without ever turning her work. She uses both needles. I always wondered how to do that and wondered if anyone else does it. Almost everyone here knits the American way which throws the thread over the needle. A lady from Germany showed me how to do it Continental which is a lot like the way I hold my thread when Crocheting. It is a lot faster but since I teach others I haven't been able to find illustrations of the Continental to show those who want to do that way. I have never seen any illustrations for doing both directions. Just curious if anyone else is even interested in this.


----------



## west coast kitty

I learned to knit continental from my mother and didn't even know there was another method. I was so surprised the first time I saw thrower knitting - couldn't quite figure out what they were doing.

I've seen links to continental knitting videos on KP but didn't save them, there are also lots of youtube videos. Someone did post a link to knitting backwards which I saved (haven't tried it yet).

www.wonderful-things.com/backword.htm


----------



## preston

i think she would like it over with right now - she rests a lot - i hope this is not going to be too hard on her. definitey getting her operation when this is over. should have done it sooner.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Don't sell yourself short Sam! people are enjoying your relaxed style! How is Hickory by the way? tired out by motherhood?
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been keeping track myfanwy - i just know it is a lot - and i appreciate the new and the old tea drinkers coming so often. i think it is because of the openness and welcoming of the members to everyone that shows up.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite amazing how many 'newbies', lurkers, and returned regulars have dropped by! I wonder if Sam has been keeping track- I know I am struggling to keep abreast of all the conversations. I have recipes for prickly pear- but I am sure they would fail in our high humidity, for instance , but fascinating to see them growing!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect start to the day, a little mist coming off the lake with a bright blue sky and just a little breeze. Morning coffee on the deck with the laptop to catch up with the TP. I'm pretty new to TP so still get a little lost with whose who and what's happening in your lives, but this is such a friendly, caring site - I can see how many of you have become friends - that I look forward to checking in often.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds so beautiful where you are. Don't worry about getting lost. I still do. There are so many people and if I'm not careful I can get quite mixed up as to who said what. :lol: Lots of us on here. It's a big tea party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i love costco - but i always wanted to go with someone - it didn't pay me to buy a membership - i never bought enough to merit it - i mean - when you are single how long does a pack of 48 dblrools of tp last. they have such wonderful selections of dried fruit and their carrot cake was the best ever.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> joe - sorry to hear about your aunt - at 92 she must have lived a very full life - it sounds as though she taught you a very good lesson in helping others.
> 
> have a good day - wish i was there to go with you to costco - i miss shopping there.
> 
> sam
> 
> thank you for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got up early and have a moment to enter in here. I read about the basement apartment bug issue and I must admit I have always had Terminix on a yearly deal here in Texas since I arrived in 1996 and they come every 3 months and do the yard, the garage and the entire house. I have had a few things appear and then I call and they come as soon as they can and redo everything with no extra cost. They are not cheap I think it is $400.00 to $500.00 a year and I pay $90 some odd dollars when they appear every 3 months. If you want to do it yourself I have done this up north in Seattle when I lived there. I would turn all furniture upside down and spray bug cleaner underneath at at all the baseboards throughout the house. I always had doors and windows open when doing that with fans on the floor and that would have to be done every month because the stuff you buy in the store is not as powerful as what Terminix uses. However, the stuff Terminix uses is not harmful to the pets, thank God.
> 
> Our dinner was great last night and I am off to the shower to clean up to pick Mother up for Mass and then Costco, drop by the health food store, the non-gluten bakery, and stop on the highway stand for fresh Texas peaches and beefsteak tomatoes for the week. Texas peaches are small but oh so flavorful and juicy. love them. My tomatoe plants for the fall garden are growing but not any blossoms yet. What do you all use for tomato plant flies? Should I use the Dawn and water solution in a spray bottle?
> 
> My dear Aunt Frances died day before yesterday she was 92. She and my Uncle Bill (also deceased) were so good to us in Alexandria, Virginia when I went to work in the government in D.C. and went to graduate school. I pray for the repose of her soul. She was a great woman and so was her husband. They will live on in my life as I tried to pay them for our stay in their basement apt. until we had enough money to get our own apartment and they both said to do the same for some one else in need. That was and is my motto for others in my life in need. That is how people live on in our lives.
> 
> y'all have a good day. Sam, you are doing a fabulous job being the host and I appreciate your attentiveness and your follow-through with all the party folk. Keep up the good work, buddy. take care, y'all, joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a new Costco being built on my end of town(when I get home). I am anxious to try it. I went to one in Phoenix with DD and family. It was a neat place.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thanks for the nice words ohio joy - i am having a blast.

sam



jheiens said:


> Have to agree with Myfanwy, Sam. Your style is so comfortable and inviting in its tone that newcomers feel quite at home around your table.
> 
> Youneverfail to greet each newbie and make certain that they know they're welcome--are never an inconvenience, never make the table too crowded.
> 
> Thanks, Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

thanks jmai - i am pleased with all the new "tea drinkers" we have had - this is truly a worldwide communite.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself short Sam! people are enjoying your relaxed style! How is Hickory by the way? tired out by motherhood?
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been keeping track myfanwy - i just know it is a lot - and i appreciate the new and the old tea drinkers coming so often. i think it is because of the openness and welcoming of the members to everyone that shows up.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite amazing how many 'newbies', lurkers, and returned regulars have dropped by! I wonder if Sam has been keeping track- I know I am struggling to keep abreast of all the conversations. I have recipes for prickly pear- but I am sure they would fail in our high humidity, for instance , but fascinating to see them growing!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect start to the day, a little mist coming off the lake with a bright blue sky and just a little breeze. Morning coffee on the deck with the laptop to catch up with the TP. I'm pretty new to TP so still get a little lost with whose who and what's happening in your lives, but this is such a friendly, caring site - I can see how many of you have become friends - that I look forward to checking in often.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds so beautiful where you are. Don't worry about getting lost. I still do. There are so many people and if I'm not careful I can get quite mixed up as to who said what. :lol: Lots of us on here. It's a big tea party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Sam. I enjoy your relaxed style and your welcome to all who enter. You make it feel so much like an inviting home. Open and loving.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

don't you have groundhogs in nz myfanwy?

sam



myfanwy said:


> love the foggy picture- your 'pet' is a completely new one on me!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
Click to expand...


----------



## orcagrandma

Jinx - If I recall, I mentioned it first and that I thought it was a terrible thing, and that we lived in a world that is slowly going mad. But it was foretold in the Bible these things would happen and since we are not suppose to talk religion here I will leave it at that and if you want to know more you can PM me. It is a terrible thing but sad to say in this world we live in we can expect these type of things to continue. I don't think what happened is something any of us agree with nor do we have any annymosity towards those of the Sikh religion or the people that were their. It is, just like the shooting in the movie theater in Aurora, Colorado, a "time and unforseen occurance" that befalls us all. We are simply in the wrong place at the wrong time and a mad man chooses to end his life and those of innocent others at this time and place. You cannot understand the goings on of madmen or make any sense of a senseless act. I wish all those affected by all terrible tragedies may find some sort of comfort to know that soon all these things will be in the past and never brought to mind.

Welcome my Irish friend Inishowen. Is that right? Hope you can help me with my hand spinning. It needs all the help it can get. LOL


----------



## preston

oh my - it would take me a lot of practice to learn that.

sam



west coast kitty said:


> I learned to knit continental from my mother and didn't even know there was another method. I was so surprised the first time I saw thrower knitting - couldn't quite figure out what they were doing.
> 
> I've seen links to continental knitting videos on KP but didn't save them, there are also lots of youtube videos. Someone did post a link to knitting backwards which I saved (haven't tried it yet).
> 
> www.wonderful-things.com/backword.htm


----------



## Lurker 2

No there are no native mammals here, all are introduced species, and groundhogs have never been brought here.



preston said:


> don't you have groundhogs in nz myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the foggy picture- your 'pet' is a completely new one on me!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

which is probably good - they can cause a lot of damage.

sam



myfanwy said:


> No there are no native mammals here, all are introduced species, and groundhogs have never been brought here.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have groundhogs in nz myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the foggy picture- your 'pet' is a completely new one on me!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Whew, I'm up to page 20, think I have at least 10 more pages to go before I'm caught up, :lol: 
Glad to be back, hopefully I can be here more often again, Mom had a minor stroke, she's fine, really just affected her speech more than anything else. Her memory has been bad for awhile but she is loosing more of her short-term memory. She was released Saturday afternoon so have spent a lot of time getting her settled back in her room. She's napping once again so I have a few before she wakes and needs me again. 
We have had a LOT of rain lately, storms really, 7 inches just in one week and so far I've had 4 inches of rain in the last 2 days. Grass is growing fast but my poor garden is yellow from all the water. The winds destroyed the squash and for the most part the tomato plants are all but gone. I did pick quite a few yesterday have some pictures I'll post later of them one big one weighs almost a pound on it's own! I'll freeze them of course and have good homegrowns for the soups and stews this winter! 
I have really missed everyone, but computer wasn't allowed in her area and when I was able to be home for shower and such I really just checked emails and now and then the basic post of the day on KP. I haven't touched my needles in over a week now and hope to find time this evening to finish the few rows left on my bear pattern. So much undone as I was away for so long, house is a mess! My birthday is this Saturday and I am sure C will have our friends come over for cake and coffee so have to get the place ship shape before then! 
OH I have some great news, my younger DS reached his 90 days now has insurance and other benefits, but he had gotten a promotion just before that day. He applied for a salary position the following Monday and this past Wed. he was notified he had the job! Now he works Monday through Friday, weekends and holidays off!! Which means he will be here for my birthday!!! YEAH!! I haven't seen him in almost a month so this makes me very happy! Wish my other DS and his wife could be here but it's hard for them to leave as they have pets that need attending. 
Thank you for all the great recipes I've seen so far! Like others I think I'll pass on the pigeon, shouldn't have the cheesecake but it is a favorite of mine ;-) 
I'll try to get caught up as I missed all of last week's posts and even part of the week before that! Mercy I didn't realize how long it has been  No wonder I've felt so down, didn't have all the daily comings and goings of all my friends!! 
Take care, Mom is again awake and calling for me :-( 
Oh one more bit of news, I've lost 14 lbs so far!! clothes are starting to get big YEAH!!!!! Have Dr appointment for blood draw at 8 am in the morning.. fasting.. no coffee??? YUCK!!! :lol: Starbucks just down the road though ;-) TTFN.. back in a bit!!


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Granny24! I hope you have a fantastic day!

Joe, so sorry about your aunt. It is so hard losing someone who has been such a positive part of our lives. I am happy, though, that she had such a long and fulfilling life.

Still hot and dry here. I keep wishing for rain, but nothing in the near future. My plants and grass are really suffering. Olympics end today so things should get back to normal. I really haven't watched as much the last few days.


----------



## cmaliza

Greetings, All.....finally got all the postings read. Y'all are certainly a prolific group! Glad it wasn't 60-70 pages before I was able to sign on this week. On the western shore of Lake Michigan we are enjoying nice weather...kinda' gray, moderate temps..I've enjoyed being able to knit again. In the humidity I just can't manage it. Of course here we have AC..that helps too! I'm anxious to try some of the recipes, but I think I'll pass on pigeon (many in Chicago call them flying rats; altho' I don't really think of them like that...but still....can you even buy pigeon?). 

I have a knitting question/quandry: the pre-wound skeins are supposed to (un)ravel from the inside to outside, right? Does anyone else have trouble finding the beginning of the yarn that comes from the center of the skein? Anyone have any tricks on how to find it? So often I have to rewind those skeins into a ball because I can't find the beginning of the skein.

Here is an easy-peasy (Key) Lime pie - great for hot days:
1. make a graham craker crust in a 9"X13" pan, or get 2 pre-made ones. I prefer ones that you make so can substitue Splenda for sugar. I also prefer to bake the crust (premade ones don't require that).

2. Mix together 2 12oz containers of Cool Whip (the sugar free actually tstes better to me) with 1 can of sweetened condensed milk, and the juice and zest of five limes...or as many limes to reach the level of tartness & limey-ness you prefer.

3. Spread Cool whip into pie shells; put in freezer. It should be ready in 2-3 hours.

4. enjoy on a hot evening!

We shall be returning to the southern shores of Lake Erie in the middle of the week...it's going to be an "interesting" gathering next weekend. We are hosting the parents, sister siblings, and nieces & nephews of our daughter's fiance. Never met them before. It will be a houseful with 13-15 of us for meals & entertainment. Wahoo!

I, too, have had fun telling people I'm on the computer at the Tea Party!  Love the reactions....but then tell them it is not the political one. The concept of our global tea party is pretty neat, too!

Well, I'm currently working on thinking how to wean myself from the Olympics. The closing is tonight....we are going to miss the fun of the games. Lots of great events and stories! Now I have fewer excuses to avoid housework, etc. pfui!

Good wishes to all...keep the genial flame of the Olympics alive!
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> No there are no native mammals here, all are introduced species, and groundhogs have never been brought here.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have groundhogs in nz myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the foggy picture- your 'pet' is a completely new one on me!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I believe the only mammals native to New Zealand are the bats. At least that is what a New Zealand conservation web site says. All other mammals that are there have been introduced to the country. It is interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2

I stand corrected.



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there are no native mammals here, all are introduced species, and groundhogs have never been brought here.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have groundhogs in nz myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the foggy picture- your 'pet' is a completely new one on me!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the only mammals native to New Zealand are the bats. At least that is what a New Zealand conservation web site says. All other mammals that are there have been introduced to the country. It is interesting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

Missed you Strawberry4.......so sorry you haven't been well. I understand as allergies can just take it right out of you and really make you sick. As to pain in the back, ouch. I know that is bad. Glad you got back on. Take care and be well soon. 
Hugs[/quote]

Thank You Sam for the healing energy.

Thank you Darlene it is great hearing from you. I'm working crocheting two little boys cowboy hats. I'll post pictures when finished.


----------



## preston

good to hear from you carol - and the pie recipe sounds so good - will try it when the children come home from camping. i love lime flavor.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Greetings, All.....finally got all the postings read. Y'all are certainly a prolific group! Glad it wasn't 60-70 pages before I was able to sign on this week. On the western shore of Lake Michigan we are enjoying nice weather...kinda' gray, moderate temps..I've enjoyed being able to knit again. In the humidity I just can't manage it. Of course here we have AC..that helps too! I'm anxious to try some of the recipes, but I think I'll pass on pigeon (many in Chicago call them flying rats; altho' I don't really think of them like that...but still....can you even buy pigeon?).
> 
> I have a knitting question/quandry: the pre-wound skeins are supposed to (un)ravel from the inside to outside, right? Does anyone else have trouble finding the beginning of the yarn that comes from the center of the skein? Anyone have any tricks on how to find it? So often I have to rewind those skeins into a ball because I can't find the beginning of the skein.
> 
> Here is an easy-peasy (Key) Lime pie - great for hot days:
> 1. make a graham craker crust in a 9"X13" pan, or get 2 pre-made ones. I prefer ones that you make so can substitue Splenda for sugar. I also prefer to bake the crust (premade ones don't require that).
> 
> 2. Mix together 2 12oz containers of Cool Whip (the sugar free actually tstes better to me) with 1 can of sweetened condensed milk, and the juice and zest of five limes...or as many limes to reach the level of tartness & limey-ness you prefer.
> 
> 3. Spread Cool whip into pie shells; put in freezer. It should be ready in 2-3 hours.
> 
> 4. enjoy on a hot evening!
> 
> We shall be returning to the southern shores of Lake Erie in the middle of the week...it's going to be an "interesting" gathering next weekend. We are hosting the parents, sister siblings, and nieces & nephews of our daughter's fiance. Never met them before. It will be a houseful with 13-15 of us for meals & entertainment. Wahoo!
> 
> I, too, have had fun telling people I'm on the computer at the Tea Party!  Love the reactions....but then tell them it is not the political one. The concept of our global tea party is pretty neat, too!
> 
> Well, I'm currently working on thinking how to wean myself from the Olympics. The closing is tonight....we are going to miss the fun of the games. Lots of great events and stories! Now I have fewer excuses to avoid housework, etc. pfui!
> 
> Good wishes to all...keep the genial flame of the Olympics alive!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## west coast kitty

So glad to hear that your mom is recovering fairly well from her stroke, although I can read from past posts that her care does take a lot of your time and energy. I'm so happy for your good news items and hope that you'll have a wonderful birthday.

Today is somewhat bittersweet - it's my mom's 77 birthday and she'll be celebrating with one of my brothers and his family back in Alberta. But one of my brothers died 2 years ago and special occasions are also sad, especially difficult for my parents. We try to remember all the happy times but it also makes us so aware of the hole that is left behind.


----------



## waterdragon

Do you do Continental or American? I learned American but after having shoulder replaced had to learn Continental. Have been playing with going both directions with the needles but find keeping track in a pattern is more difficult if I don't turn it. To purl work move your yarn to the front of your needle insert your needle under the front thread pick up the yarn an pull thru, slip the stitch you were working in off and you have a completed purl stitch. I have a few ladies who only knew the knit stitch and were never taught to purl or read patterns. That is how the classes started. Have some beginners starting after Labor Day. My daughter in law learned to knit in Sweden from someone who couldn't speak English. My daughter in law couldn't speak Swedish so when I met her she asked me to help her understand what she was doing. Really caught on quick


----------



## Southern Gal

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I'm caught up now from when I went to bed last night, and the dogs are fed and happy but trying to figure out how to get into the craft room to play with the kittens, the kittens are watching under the door waiting for a nose or toe to get close enough to attack. lol...I've pooped the kittens out though ( as much as one can tire out a kitten) playing with them. Here's a better photo, then I'm off to get my coffee, for some reason Bruno decides to leave just as the picture is taking so he ends up headless. hmmm, silly kitty.


 :-D don't you just love them when they are that size, they are always discovering new things, the grey strip one, looks like our Scout, she is the protector and comes running, whenever Harper gives one of her pitiful meows for attention, she pulls that everyso often, and boy here comes scout charging in, to see whats going on. they are such fun company.


----------



## KatyNora

Marianne, you've been missed. I'm glad to know your mom is already home and recovering, but it must have been a tough time for you. Don't get too worried about cleaning house for your birthday celebration - I'm pretty sure your friends and family will be coming to see you, not the house.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Our police station sent out an email saying that wasp spray was good to have by your bed in case of an intruder. I think aim is better and it shoots a straight stream that goes a long distance and is forceful. Much safer than a gun and immobilizes the intruder.
> 
> Friend just called and we are going out for a few drinks. I'll check back in when I get back!


I didn't get that e-mail, but it is a great idea.... also keeping the car keys on the nightstand so you can turn on the car alarm to scare someone off. Wish I had that when the guy climbed our fence this past week at 6:15 in the morning and was trying to rob us. DH saw his flashlight and pounded on the patio door. He took off. We did call police and we have it all on tape from neighbors surveillance cameras but not good enough to catch the sucker.....

I'm having a driink with you in spirit. DH just brought me a nice glass of wine.....


----------



## mjs

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ


Do you have food instructions for the colitis? One of my friends is going through this and the first doctor basically said nothing and then she got a GI guy and has to avoid all roughage for the time being. She is improving well, but having to take insulin temporarily because of the steroid doses.


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> I think you maybe refering to me at the end- Thank you Dreamweaver- from earlier conversation, months ago- I really appreciate those hugs. I do hope things resolve soon for you with your Mom.


Yes, I meant you...... and thanks for the good thought. Mom just called because I have her car. (She doesn't drive, and I brought it home the other day because it was too hot to walk home.) She saw that there was hail on the weather. It is nowhere near here but she wanted her car in the garage. Ran it over, fixed her garden hose and discovered that her big TV was out again. No matter how many times we show her.... she hits the wrong button.... So much for an uninterrupted Sunday....... Peace Lily..... how beautiful...... I would love to grow lilies but think my back yard has too much sun. I did have some day lilies in the front at one time,,,, but they are pretty common.


----------



## pheonas

I joined the Teaparty once before and then forgot to check, holy Hannah,there are 32 pages to peruse. Will sit back and enjoy future posts.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ms. Tess... just saw your post about the yarn and the cake success.... YEAH and your meeting with the bungee cord OUCH... Sure hope you iced it well. It is so scary to me to have anything around the eyes..... Glad it wasn't worse than it is...... Sorry to hear you have been down all week..... I swear I'm better at the weather than the weatherman too..... but it isn't that hard a job in Texas in the summer.... HOT HOT and more HOT....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> By the way, I need advice, I would like to make this sweater http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venezia-pullover-w208
> do you all think I ought to stick with a solid color or do you think this color would work http://www.yarn.com/webs-new-items/wisdom-yarns-poems-silk-yarn/ ?


LOVE that Poems. The style/shape of the sweater would be fabulous in that yarn, but I always say the fancier the pattern the plainer the yarn. This one is a toughy because I can't really see the lace pattern on the picture. I tend to think lace looks better in a tonal or a solid - but that lace seems to be fairly consistent. Try a little sample of the lace? Solid is probably the better choice though.

Love the kittens... They will be so helpful with your knitting.

BTW - I did see the picture of the brave momma dog and her pups. I hope they all are in a good place now. Her expression just seemed to be one of "A mother's work is never done." Smart move to corral them on the step.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> love the groundhog daralene - he looks quite content - the foggy picture reminds me of foggy monrings here where the houses across the road barely register. thanks for the pictures.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
Click to expand...

You are very welcome Sam. I just have to share my veggies with you that came fresh from the Farmers Market. Too funny. Here we are eating vegetarian and almost felt like we were back to our old ways with these characters. Here's a couple characters we had for dinner: Oh no, I just didn't see the whole thing on the carrot. I'm laughing hysterically  I didn't see this till it posted the photo so enlarged  :roll: :shock:


----------



## daralene

Marianne.....Oh my goodness. We all missed you but I was hoping you were camping and just didn't want to tell the world you weren't going to be home. So sorry it was illness. I was afraid of that but preferred to picture you having fun. You were in our thoughts the whole time. Please give your mother our love and tell her we will be praying. What a time it has been for you. Don't worry about catching up on everything. Take care of yourself. Love and prayers with hugs,
Daralene
Oh yes, congratulations to your DS on his promotion and benefits!!!!
And Happy Birthday to come on Saturday. I may miss it as we have plans with the grandchildren, so just in case.


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> I think that is what is getting to me at the moment- have not been able to settle to my knitting- Off to rest again for a while before the onslaught of the day!


I know EXACTLY what you mean.... that is why I am going to do some simple mindless project. I am missing the rythmn and calm of knitting......


----------



## daralene

Strawberry4u said:


> Missed you Strawberry4.......so sorry you haven't been well. I understand as allergies can just take it right out of you and really make you sick. As to pain in the back, ouch. I know that is bad. Glad you got back on. Take care and be well soon.
> Hugs


Thank You Sam for the healing energy.

Thank you Darlene it is great hearing from you. I'm working crocheting two little boys cowboy hats. I'll post pictures when finished.[/quote]

Love pictures. Look forward to seeing those.


----------



## daralene

west coast kitty said:


> So glad to hear that your mom is recovering fairly well from her stroke, although I can read from past posts that her care does take a lot of your time and energy. I'm so happy for your good news items and hope that you'll have a wonderful birthday.
> 
> Today is somewhat bittersweet - it's my mom's 77 birthday and she'll be celebrating with one of my brothers and his family back in Alberta. But one of my brothers died 2 years ago and special occasions are also sad, especially difficult for my parents. We try to remember all the happy times but it also makes us so aware of the hole that is left behind.


It must be so difficult. Hope you can still enjoy yourselves but yes, bittersweet. Hugs.


----------



## daralene

waterdragon said:


> Do you do Continental or American? I learned American but after having shoulder replaced had to learn Continental. Have been playing with going both directions with the needles but find keeping track in a pattern is more difficult if I don't turn it. To purl work move your yarn to the front of your needle insert your needle under the front thread pick up the yarn an pull thru, slip the stitch you were working in off and you have a completed purl stitch. I have a few ladies who only knew the knit stitch and were never taught to purl or read patterns. That is how the classes started. Have some beginners starting after Labor Day. My daughter in law learned to knit in Sweden from someone who couldn't speak English. My daughter in law couldn't speak Swedish so when I met her she asked me to help her understand what she was doing. Really caught on quick


Wish we lived closer. I love Continental and wish I could do it. Taught myself, but as I said before, can't purl and knit at the same time. Perhaps if I had a teacher. Might take a course someday.


----------



## daralene

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the foggy picture- your 'pet' is a completely new one on me!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he's a new one for me too.
Click to expand...

Oh, I didn't realize you literally do not have these in your country!! He is so cute and my garden would be his delight if we hadn't fenced it in. He lives in a hole beside the sewer.


----------



## Redkimba

mjs said:


> I thought your area was humid. Here it's above 50% right now, too much for me.


It's normally not that humid. I think we average around maybe 20% at most.

I grew up in East Texas so I got used to 50% humidity being the average...


----------



## BeaStitcher

I was trying to read all the posts, since I hadn't been able to read the forum newsletter for a couple of days. I only got to page 8 today, and I see you are on page 32 already. I'll have to give up. It's clear I will never catch up. 

My fibromyalgia won't let me sit still and read, and my chronic fatigue syndrome means I keep falling asleep in the middle of a post. Anyway, I can hardly follow the thread that's going on here, so will just start here and click on the notices of a new post.

I'm going to bed soon since I can't seem to stay awake, so will check in tomorrow morning. 

Besitos everyone,

Bea


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our police station sent out an email saying that wasp spray was good to have by your bed in case of an intruder. I think aim is better and it shoots a straight stream that goes a long distance and is forceful. Much safer than a gun and immobilizes the intruder.
> 
> Friend just called and we are going out for a few drinks. I'll check back in when I get back!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get that e-mail, but it is a great idea.... also keeping the car keys on the nightstand so you can turn on the car alarm to scare someone off. Wish I had that when the guy climbed our fence this past week at 6:15 in the morning and was trying to rob us. DH saw his flashlight and pounded on the patio door. He took off. We did call police and we have it all on tape from neighbors surveillance cameras but not good enough to catch the sucker.....
> 
> I'm having a driink with you in spirit. DH just brought me a nice glass of wine.....
Click to expand...

I just checked to see if I still had the email, but I have already deleted it. I got it a long time ago. It had some good info on it, so I'm surprised I deleted it!


----------



## pammie1234

Redkimba said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your area was humid. Here it's above 50% right now, too much for me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's normally not that humid. I think we average around maybe 20% at most.
> 
> I grew up in East Texas so I got used to 50% humidity being the average...
Click to expand...

I grew up in Henderson. Do you know where that is?


----------



## Dori Sage

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the groundhog daralene - he looks quite content - the foggy picture reminds me of foggy monrings here where the houses across the road barely register. thanks for the pictures.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very welcome Sam. I just have to share my veggies with you that came fresh from the Farmers Market. Too funny. Here we are eating vegetarian and almost felt like we were back to our old ways with these characters. Here's a couple characters we had for dinner:
Click to expand...

Daralene - your orchids are beautiful. Since living at the beach mine are really doing well. They get bright filtered sunlight all day long.


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ


Oh no, so sorry to hear this Sandi. Not a good time for sure. Thinking of you and prayers for DH. 
Hugs


----------



## Althea

10.15 a.m. Monday in Adelaide, and no ground hogs in Australia, either, Sam. What a cute little critter! Guess we have to settle for kangaroos, koalas, echidnas, emus, etc. - not that koalas aren't cute, or at least most people find them so. Wishing everyone a good week: comfort and healing for those who need it, and love and hugs for all.


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our police station sent out an email saying that wasp spray was good to have by your bed in case of an intruder. I think aim is better and it shoots a straight stream that goes a long distance and is forceful. Much safer than a gun and immobilizes the intruder.
> 
> Friend just called and we are going out for a few drinks. I'll check back in when I get back!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get that e-mail, but it is a great idea.... also keeping the car keys on the nightstand so you can turn on the car alarm to scare someone off. Wish I had that when the guy climbed our fence this past week at 6:15 in the morning and was trying to rob us. DH saw his flashlight and pounded on the patio door. He took off. We did call police and we have it all on tape from neighbors surveillance cameras but not good enough to catch the sucker.....
> 
> I'm having a driink with you in spirit. DH just brought me a nice glass of wine.....
Click to expand...

Wow.....what an awful experience. Thank goodness DH saw the flashlight and pounded. Glad you are ok but scary for sure.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> waterdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do Continental or American? I learned American but after having shoulder replaced had to learn Continental. Have been playing with going both directions with the needles but find keeping track in a pattern is more difficult if I don't turn it. To purl work move your yarn to the front of your needle insert your needle under the front thread pick up the yarn an pull thru, slip the stitch you were working in off and you have a completed purl stitch. I have a few ladies who only knew the knit stitch and were never taught to purl or read patterns. That is how the classes started. Have some beginners starting after Labor Day. My daughter in law learned to knit in Sweden from someone who couldn't speak English. My daughter in law couldn't speak Swedish so when I met her she asked me to help her understand what she was doing. Really caught on quick
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we lived closer. I love Continental and wish I could do it. Taught myself, but as I said before, can't purl and knit at the same time. Perhaps if I had a teacher. Might take a course someday.
Click to expand...

I do the Norwegian continental knitting. For me it is so easy. I dont have to move the yarn to the front of my work to make a purl stitch. This video explains both the purl and the knit stitches of the Norwegian continental knitting.


----------



## 5mmdpns

BeaStitcher said:


> I was trying to read all the posts, since I hadn't been able to read the forum newsletter for a couple of days. I only got to page 8 today, and I see you are on page 32 already. I'll have to give up. It's clear I will never catch up.
> 
> My fibromyalgia won't let me sit still and read, and my chronic fatigue syndrome means I keep falling asleep in the middle of a post. Anyway, I can hardly follow the thread that's going on here, so will just start here and click on the notices of a new post.
> 
> I'm going to bed soon since I can't seem to stay awake, so will check in tomorrow morning.
> 
> Besitos everyone,
> 
> Bea


Dont you just hate the brain fog that goes along with fibromyalgia? sorry to say that I am a sympathetic sufferer of the fibromyalgia too. But hugs, you are not alone!


----------



## waterdragon

Places like Joann's often offer classes for a price. You can find Knitting CD's for your computer that work real well as you can try things and if you get stuck just back it up til you get the hang of it. Did it this way to learn tatting. My Godmother tatted and I always wanted to learn but never could get the hang of it with written instructions. Once I did the CD though all the things I had tried fell into place. Found the problem I was having was not moving the thread a certain way so it would slide. I would look up the type of knitting that goes both ways but don't know what it is called... so I haven't had a lot of luck yet.


----------



## Redkimba

Wow - I finally caught up (at least temporarily). I had to take notes along the way so we go:

Ms. Tess - OUCH on your eye! Glad that the bungee cord missed. I hope that the eye bruising goes away quickly. Your hubbie is a sweetie for supporting your yarn habit. 

In re: prickly pears - I think that I would eat any jelly/jam, but I would not want to prepare it. 

Sam - TP from the Costco lasts (for me) around 6 months or so.  I tend to go to Costco for chicken & stuff because those things are more cost-effective for me.

BeaStitcher - I hope your fibro eases up so you can stay longer next time.

Pamie1234 - Oh, I definitely know where Henderson (TX) is. I can tell you what highway to use to get there. 

Whew... I can hear thunder here. We have a line of storms and/or rain coming through. I hoping it rains anyway; my lawn sure needs any moisture it can get. I thought I heard it whistling when my neighbor walked by with her dogs. >.<

I spent about 2 hours today cleaning out my garage. It looks so much better. I spent the rest of the day unraveling an argyle sweater. I now have some lovely lavender lace-weight yarn now. 

Now I want something sweet like candy. I may see what I have stashed away in the kitchen.


----------



## waterdragon

What is different about Norweigen Continental Knitting as opposed to regular Continental?


----------



## Poledra65

margewhaples said:


> I always like monotonal colors as they give a more coutoure look. However these striping yarns are so enticingly put together that I, too am tempted. The patterns seem to always pick dark colors that do not show off the pattern. Here I cannot see what the lace pattern is. I think for me I would go with a solid color and use the striping for a accessory such as a scarf or cowl. Just my opinion. Marlark Marge.


That's what I'm thinking also, I think I'll go with a light brown or green, depending on which color I find that I like best, then I'll get funky with a cool cowl and fingerless gloves maybe.


----------



## waterdragon

Thanks for the info. Saw one on Navajo knitting as well and plan to check it out.


----------



## 5mmdpns

waterdragon said:


> What is different about Norweigen Continental Knitting as opposed to regular Continental?


There are many different ways to do continental knitting and no one style is more regular continental than another style. The differences come in how you hold the yarn, hold the needle, which part of the needle you manipulate, which way you wrap the yarn around the needle (clockwise vs counter-clockwise), which way you insert the needle into the stitch on the left hand needle to be knitted, where you have the yarn that is worked. Check out the video link I posted and you will see that knitting style. All the yarn is held at the back of the work and never comes to the front. It is all in how the needles and fingers manipulate the stitches and the working yarn.

I also knit the English throw method. Some call it American throw method but I call it the English throw method as that is how my mother knits. She taught me the Norwegian continental knitting as that is how my father's mother knit and she wanted me to learn that way.

Knowing both continental and English method styles of knitting is very handy to have when you knit fair isle with two different colors of yarns or more. I hold the main color in my left hand and knit continental with it. The other color/s I hold in my right hand and knit them the throw method. (I can hold more colors in my right hand than I can with the left hand). I find that I have no problems with the strands being carried across the back of the work or with having them cross over each other. Knitting fair isle back and forth on a flat knitting piece is rather more difficult than knitting in the round with fair isle.


----------



## Poledra65

Myfanwy, I also love my wood floors, they are easy to clean, I read mud puppy then Olympics and thought you and Ringo were having your own olympics there for a second until my brain slipped into gear. lol It probably is a bit of an Olympic sport though trying to keep the muck contained some days. 

Daralene, lovely photos of you and DH, lovely couple and great views. 

West Coast Kitty, the kittens kind of met the dogs today for a couple minutes, I think they'll be ready to let the dogs know who rules the roost fairly soon, we all know that it's always the cats at the top of the totem pole. 

Yes, I also think Marianne was planning a camping trip, hope that she is camping and have a wonderful time. 

Well, I went over to my stepmothers house to do some laundry and take her dogs out to potty ( we go over a couple times on Sundays as she works 16hrs on Sundays) and worked in the sunroom to clean out some of the sewing stuff, I ended up bringing home about 15 shoe boxes of sewing thread, all color organized from whenever my grandmother did it. No one else in my family sews so I hit the jackpot on that, I shouldn't need to buy thread for oh, at least 10 or 20 yrs. lol... and seam binding ribbon, elastic, buttons, zippers. lol...the list goes on. Now to get some projects started so I can get then into the craft fairs in the next few months.  I think I need to clone myself, one me to do craft fair stuff and one me to do my Christmas and my stuff.  hmmm They did manage it on a sheep right?


----------



## daralene

Thank you poledra


----------



## Poledra65

Bellstar, love the sounds of that field trip, I love it when kids get to be exposed to different foods and stuff. When my son was little he loved to go places like that, and he'll still try just about any foood. 

Strawberry4U, I hope your back and allergies improve soon, I can't speak for back pain but allergies suck big time. 

Daralene, I love your groundhog, now he just needs a name, he's cute. The fog is beautiful. 

Thank you Sam, I'll post a pic when I get it finished. 

5mmdpns, I also do both sleeves at once, so much easier than doing them seperately isn't it? And it may just be me but seems to go faster too.

Oddball, so glad DH is unharmed on his fall, it is a rather abrupt way to wake up. Stepmother was having a bad dream a week or so ago she said, and said she fell out of bed, the dog wasn't happy because when she went she took the blanket and him with her. I gather he was rather put out for a while. lol


----------



## jmai5421

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the foggy picture- your 'pet' is a completely new one on me!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he's a new one for me too.
Click to expand...

He is cute.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh Marianne, so sorry about your mom but I'm glad she's doing okay. I hope her memory doesn't deteriorate too quickly. Glad to see you back. So great about your sons promotion!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Daralene... fantastic pictures, you are great looking couple and you were right to not want to leave such a fantastic view...... I love the groundog.... As I say, It Gerry's birthday and he does look like Bill Murray a little ..... Orchids.... beautiful. I had 4 plants that I would actually put outside for the summer. They did great for a couple of years and then I did a bad thing,,,, I repotted them..... and lost them all. YOur potato looks like it belongs at the Teddy bear picnic.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Those of you interested in knitting backwards,,,, that is what it is called and it is really helpful when doing just a few stitches in each direction, like in Entrelac or some short row projects. I think it may also be useful for the 10 stitch blanket projects but I haven't done one yet....

Grandma 24..... HAPPY BIRTHDAY..... Hope it was full of fun.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne - so sorry to hear about mom. It seems if it isn't one thing, it's another. I hope her speech is not seriously hindered. That can be so very frustrating and isolating as well. What are you doing that you have lost 14 pounds? and how long did it take? Congratulations.... I so need to do that.... Maybe after our visit to the dietitian tomorrow. DH did backed potatoes with butter,sour cream and chives, asparagus and steak for dinner tonight. He figures it may be our "last meal" for wuite some time....... Glad you could at least knit while sitting with mom. HAPPY BIRTHDAY.... early. The 18th is also my oldest DD's birthday and my favorite number. I don't know what we are going to do to celebrate yet but it is kind of the end of the summmer as well since the GD's will start school that nex Tues. and we will all be back into football, dance, drill team, volleyball, homework, practices...... 

Congrats to DS on new position. He is certainly climbing the ladder quickly... I know how happy you will be to have him home for your birthday..... Don't sweat the house ... Really.... Spray a little air freshener.... do a 52 pick-up to clear space to sit.... and call it a day. Everyone wants to see you. what is a little dust between friends...


----------



## margewhaples

Dear Bea: Having fibro and CF I understand about the fatigue, but I would urge you to check your blood sugar as this often is a sign of latent diabetes. All of which boosts your inflammation levels so one feeds on the other. If you haven't checked for your comforts' sake get it checked. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pammie..... What should I be doing to get e-mails from the city? Where do you register? I just get the newsletter and some e-mails from our neighborhood association. I do get automated phone calls when there is something going on..... like a lost person... etc... 

Hope the sub list works out for your DD... at least until something better comes along....

Well, I'm watching the closing of the Olympics. I dod do a little work upstairs... just enough to know I have miles to go before I sleep...... I'm afraid most will hve to wait until next Sunday.... No free time this week..... Hope you all have a good one...


----------



## daralene

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the groundhog daralene - he looks quite content - the foggy picture reminds me of foggy monrings here where the houses across the road barely register. thanks for the pictures.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a visitor to our garden. Since we don't have a dog or cat we call him our pet now, so we have deer, rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and a groundhog. He's so funny and he can sit perfectly still not moving a muscle if he sees us. He generally moves slow but if we move he is gone in a flash. Not as fast as a fruit fly, but pretty fast for a slow moving animal.
> 
> Our back yard the other day with some fog lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very welcome Sam. I just have to share my veggies with you that came fresh from the Farmers Market. Too funny. Here we are eating vegetarian and almost felt like we were back to our old ways with these characters. Here's a couple characters we had for dinner: Oh no, I just didn't see the whole thing on the carrot. I'm laughing hysterically  I didn't see this till it posted the photo so enlarged  :roll: :shock:
Click to expand...

* I really apologize. You couldn't even see anything on the real carrot. Then when I saw what had posted I went back and looked and you still can hardly see anything. The picture is way bigger than what I took and don't know why it posted so big. I think you all know me and will forgive me.[b/]*


----------



## Lurker 2

Quite a number of lilies will grow out side here- but people usually have the Peace Lily inside! [the tree lily- commonly known as a cabbage tree is the largest there is- the flowers are rather insignificant]



Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you maybe refering to me at the end- Thank you Dreamweaver- from earlier conversation, months ago- I really appreciate those hugs. I do hope things resolve soon for you with your Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I meant you...... and thanks for the good thought. Mom just called because I have her car. (She doesn't drive, and I brought it home the other day because it was too hot to walk home.) She saw that there was hail on the weather. It is nowhere near here but she wanted her car in the garage. Ran it over, fixed her garden hose and discovered that her big TV was out again. No matter how many times we show her.... she hits the wrong button.... So much for an uninterrupted Sunday....... Peace Lily..... how beautiful...... I would love to grow lilies but think my back yard has too much sun. I did have some day lilies in the front at one time,,,, but they are pretty common.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Bit of an Olympic wrestle at times- then there is the chase to catch him and dry him!!!...



Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, I also love my wood floors, they are easy to clean, I read mud puppy then Olympics and thought you and Ringo were having your own olympics there for a second until my brain slipped into gear. lol It probably is a bit of an Olympic sport though trying to keep the muck contained some days.
> 
> Daralene, lovely photos of you and DH, lovely couple and great views.
> 
> West Coast Kitty, the kittens kind of met the dogs today for a couple minutes, I think they'll be ready to let the dogs know who rules the roost fairly soon, we all know that it's always the cats at the top of the totem pole.
> 
> Yes, I also think Marianne was planning a camping trip, hope that she is camping and have a wonderful time.
> 
> Well, I went over to my stepmothers house to do some laundry and take her dogs out to potty ( we go over a couple times on Sundays as she works 16hrs on Sundays) and worked in the sunroom to clean out some of the sewing stuff, I ended up bringing home about 15 shoe boxes of sewing thread, all color organized from whenever my grandmother did it. No one else in my family sews so I hit the jackpot on that, I shouldn't need to buy thread for oh, at least 10 or 20 yrs. lol... and seam binding ribbon, elastic, buttons, zippers. lol...the list goes on. Now to get some projects started so I can get then into the craft fairs in the next few months.  I think I need to clone myself, one me to do craft fair stuff and one me to do my Christmas and my stuff.  hmmm They did manage it on a sheep right?


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Daralene... fantastic pictures, you are great looking couple and you were right to not want to leave such a fantastic view...... I love the groundog.... As I say, It Gerry's birthday and he does look like Bill Murray a little ..... Orchids.... beautiful. I had 4 plants that I would actually put outside for the summer. They did great for a couple of years and then I did a bad thing,,,, I repotted them..... and lost them all. YOur potato looks like it belongs at the Teddy bear picnic.....


Bill Murray.....not bad Dreamweaver. He must be a handsome fella! I love orchids and they last so long. Even I haven't killed them yet but I was thinking of repotting, so thanks for the tip. I thought the potato looked like a Teddy bear!! So funny, just had to share. Sure hope things start going better for you but seems every day is taken up with just running for you. I feel like I am moving with the carpet cleaners coming tomorrow. Boxes of things as I have been living in the family room and trying to clear it out. Valances down and at the cleaners. Looks so bare. Not done yet either, so will get up early tomorrow as I am done for the night. Get some rest and the studio will wait till next week. Won't it be wonderful when it is done. I imagine you keep your stash and supplies for the other things you do in that room. So nice to have a designated room and the floor is under there somewhere :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Althea--

Daralene's llittle ''pet'' is not a wlecome creature in major farming areas of the USA. They are considered varmints, pests, because they consume vast portions of farm crops such as soybeans, are known to dig under houses and against foundations in ways that weaken the substructure of the home. If they dig in areas of your lawn where people walk, their dens and tunnels can cause dangerous falls for the unsuspecting walker. 

Farmers in many farming regions here welcome hunters to keep the populations down to help safeguard the farmer's bottom line at harvest. In more rural residential areas around here, my husband is often called on to trap and transport the groundhogs to distant areas away from crops and homes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

I am loving both the cowls I have knitted and the fingerless gloves- just right for Auckland.



Poledra65 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always like monotonal colors as they give a more coutoure look. However these striping yarns are so enticingly put together that I, too am tempted. The patterns seem to always pick dark colors that do not show off the pattern. Here I cannot see what the lace pattern is. I think for me I would go with a solid color and use the striping for a accessory such as a scarf or cowl. Just my opinion. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm thinking also, I think I'll go with a light brown or green, depending on which color I find that I like best, then I'll get funky with a cool cowl and fingerless gloves maybe.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

My goodness you are all so busy today! I've been sitting, with my feet up, this evening and watching the Olympics Closing Ceremony on TV. I guess it was streamed live on the computer London time but I completely forgot about it. 

It has been a damp, drizzly day here near Minneapolis, MN. All the jars of salsa sealed - hooray! Tomorrow I will think of something fabulous and easy to make for dinner (any ideas???) and will dedicate the day (or at least the morning) to knitting...time to get back at the Curlicue Coverlet and see if I can make any headway there. It will be just me and the kitty here tomorrow so hopefully I will be able to count to 57 and wrap the appropriate stitches, where needed. Can't believe I can't keep track of this at the baseball games or when chatting...guess I can't 'multi-task' anymore. As Sam says, I will have "a cuppa" with my kitty on my lap and my knitting in my hands (and maybe the laptop nearby to see what you all are doing) which will make for a most enjoyable time


----------



## Ask4j

Unfortunately that is reality but we still like to see them. And that is why we do have "pets" or working animals as they are called on the farm. These "ground hogs" are also known as woodchucks who like to burrow tunnels and if left unchecked do cause great damage--they are best kept in the woods.



jheiens said:


> Althea--
> 
> Daralene's llittle ''pet'' is not a wlecome creature in major farming areas of the USA. They are considered varmints, pests, because they consume vast portions of farm crops such as soybeans, are known to dig under houses and against foundations in ways that weaken the substructure of the home. If they dig in areas of your lawn where people walk, their dens and tunnels can cause dangerous falls for the unsuspecting walker.
> 
> Farmers in many farming regions here welcome hunters to keep the populations down to help safeguard the farmer's bottom line at harvest. In more rural residential areas around here, my husband is often called on to trap and transport the groundhogs to distant areas away from crops and homes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver

daralene said:


> Bill Murray.....not bad Dreamweaver. He must be a handsome fella!


 In his youth, he was quite the dark, thin brooding artist... Now he definitely shares the comedian title......

As to the floor... I did catch a glimpse..... but seem to be making even more of a mess as I straighten up.... Mind you, I'm not really sorting and cleaning... just trying to clear a path and make stacks... I'm sure wishing I had an outlet for all the sewing stuff that I will probably never use again.... Zippers, tapes, waistbands, buttons and way too much material..... Embroidery hoops, unlabeled embroidery thread.... needlepoint yarn... ribbons... I'm getting hives just thinking about it.... Crossstitch patterns..... books..... magazines... HELP!


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Murray.....not bad Dreamweaver. He must be a handsome fella!
> 
> 
> 
> In his youth, he was quite the dark, thin brooding artist... Now he definitely shares the comedian title......
> 
> As to the floor... I did catch a glimpse..... but seem to be making even more of a mess as I straighten up.... Mind you, I'm not really sorting and cleaning... just trying to clear a path and make stacks... I'm sure wishing I had an outlet for all the sewing stuff that I will probably never use again.... Zippers, tapes, waistbands, buttons and way too much material..... Embroidery hoops, unlabeled embroidery thread.... needlepoint yarn... ribbons... I'm getting hives just thinking about it.... Crossstitch patterns..... books..... magazines... HELP!
Click to expand...

Dreamweaver, maybe place a classified ad here on KP. You might get some takers


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver, so glad that your DH was able to chase off the would be burglar, hope he scared him *%#!less so that he doesn't ever even think that trying it at your house or anyone elses is a good idea. 

Myfanwy, you could put that on Utube, I bet you'd have millions of hits in a short time. lol... The Ringo Roundup and bath hour. lol... I'm sure you will be very happy for drier weather.


----------



## knovice knitter

Daralene, Every day, on my way to and from work, I'd see a family of groundhogs chomping grass just below a hilly cemetery. I would watch for them daily. Once a year, at least, I'd have to mourn the site of roadkill. Now I don't get on that road quite so often,but I still watch for my chubby little fur balls. I always spot one or two. They burrow down about 6 feet, then branch off 6 feet in several directions. I read that they make little chambers at the ends of their tunnels for sleeping areas, storage(stash)and even have toilet chambers that the whole family shares. Amazing creatures.


----------



## preston

marianne - glad to have you back - we were all worrying - i am glad everything turned out as good as it did - hope it doesn't mean more work for you. i know for you it is a labor of love - just don't forget to do something nice for yourself.

great news about your son - how great that you will be able to see him more often.

sorry about your garden - hopefully some of it will come up again.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Whew, I'm up to page 20, think I have at least 10 more pages to go before I'm caught up, :lol:
> Glad to be back, hopefully I can be here more often again, Mom had a minor stroke, she's fine, really just affected her speech more than anything else. Her memory has been bad for awhile but she is loosing more of her short-term memory. She was released Saturday afternoon so have spent a lot of time getting her settled back in her room. She's napping once again so I have a few before she wakes and needs me again.
> We have had a LOT of rain lately, storms really, 7 inches just in one week and so far I've had 4 inches of rain in the last 2 days. Grass is growing fast but my poor garden is yellow from all the water. The winds destroyed the squash and for the most part the tomato plants are all but gone. I did pick quite a few yesterday have some pictures I'll post later of them one big one weighs almost a pound on it's own! I'll freeze them of course and have good homegrowns for the soups and stews this winter!
> I have really missed everyone, but computer wasn't allowed in her area and when I was able to be home for shower and such I really just checked emails and now and then the basic post of the day on KP. I haven't touched my needles in over a week now and hope to find time this evening to finish the few rows left on my bear pattern. So much undone as I was away for so long, house is a mess! My birthday is this Saturday and I am sure C will have our friends come over for cake and coffee so have to get the place ship shape before then!
> OH I have some great news, my younger DS reached his 90 days now has insurance and other benefits, but he had gotten a promotion just before that day. He applied for a salary position the following Monday and this past Wed. he was notified he had the job! Now he works Monday through Friday, weekends and holidays off!! Which means he will be here for my birthday!!! YEAH!! I haven't seen him in almost a month so this makes me very happy! Wish my other DS and his wife could be here but it's hard for them to leave as they have pets that need attending.
> Thank you for all the great recipes I've seen so far! Like others I think I'll pass on the pigeon, shouldn't have the cheesecake but it is a favorite of mine ;-)
> I'll try to get caught up as I missed all of last week's posts and even part of the week before that! Mercy I didn't realize how long it has been  No wonder I've felt so down, didn't have all the daily comings and goings of all my friends!!
> Take care, Mom is again awake and calling for me :-(
> Oh one more bit of news, I've lost 14 lbs so far!! clothes are starting to get big YEAH!!!!! Have Dr appointment for blood draw at 8 am in the morning.. fasting.. no coffee??? YUCK!!! :lol: Starbucks just down the road though ;-) TTFN.. back in a bit!!


----------



## preston

sandi - bummers - sending your husband lots of positive and healing energy - some for you also - what does one do for Ulcerative Colitis? we are all here for you sandi so let us hear from you as often as you have time for.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ


----------



## Ezenby

there is a ~how to knit book for beginners~ that gives both ways of knitting. Since I crocheted first the continental came to me easy...well...sort of. I have only attempted easy patterns. Many videos online.



waterdragon said:


> Thanks I feel the dream was a gift. My Mom sewed, and taught me the beginnings of embroidery. An Aunt taught me to knit when I was about 8. Everything else I have picked up from books and listening to others. I watched an old movie on the French Revolution and saw the lady who knits all the crests of the aristocracy as they are targeted. Has anyone ever noticed she knits without ever turning her work. She uses both needles. I always wondered how to do that and wondered if anyone else does it. Almost everyone here knits the American way which throws the thread over the needle. A lady from Germany showed me how to do it Continental which is a lot like the way I hold my thread when Crocheting. It is a lot faster but since I teach others I haven't been able to find illustrations of the Continental to show those who want to do that way. I have never seen any illustrations for doing both directions. Just curious if anyone else is even interested in this.


----------



## preston

welcome back pheonas - so glad you decided to visit us again - we hope you make it a habit and visit us as often as you can. we never run out of room and there is always a fresh pot of tea.

sam



pheonas said:


> I joined the Teaparty once before and then forgot to check, holy Hannah,there are 32 pages to peruse. Will sit back and enjoy future posts.


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> Dreamweaver, maybe place a classified ad here on KP. You might get some takers


Good idea. I may do that with anything yarn related..... It wouldn't be appropriate to put sewing things on here though. I'd be glad to donate it, just to get it out of here... I just don't do that much clothing or doll clothes anymore...now that the GD's are older. If I don't get rid of this extra poundage, I may have to revisit some of the fashion material though........ There is a site sponsored by one of the quilt stores where you can list fabric and such, but I don't really want to get rid of the quilting fabrics just yet.... Besides, shipping is so expensive..... I am going to see if the school might like some Arts and Crafts donations.


----------



## gottastch

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ


Hi Sandi! Sorry to hear about your DH!!! Maybe a small, easy knitting project is what you need right now...some easy dishcloths maybe?? My go-to pattern is called "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth" and can be found if you use those words to search. Also, Sam sent me a knit, round dishcloth that uses short-rows that looks intriguing to me. At least now that there is a diagnosis, finding out what to do will help ease the symptoms and get him to feeling better ASAP...once the foot gets fixed. I'm sending you virtual BIG hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver

DH and I are wanting to get away over the Labor Day week-end and want to go someplace COLD... He is thinking one of the Portlands, maybe...... Any suggestions? Sites to see? Yarn stores? Think inexpensive... k


----------



## preston

knoviceknitter - really glad for your visit - hope you will join us as often as you can - we would love to have you.

sam



knovice knitter said:


> Daralene, Every day, on my way to and from work, I'd see a family of groundhogs chomping grass just below a hilly cemetery. I would watch for them daily. Once a year, at least, I'd have to mourn the site of roadkill. Now I don't get on that road quite so often,but I still watch for my chubby little fur balls. I always spot one or two. They burrow down about 6 feet, then branch off 6 feet in several directions. I read that they make little chambers at the ends of their tunnels for sleeping areas, storage(stash)and even have toilet chambers that the whole family shares. Amazing creatures.


----------



## Ezenby

In my time zone the Olympics finale looks real nice. John Lenons Imagine with some beautiful color work electronically. The UK is using so many of their popular musicians. Its starting to ROCK!!!!


----------



## Ezenby

5mmdpns WOOOOOOZZZAAA! Maybe the day will come for me to get to your level. Dont think I have enough years left to get there. Would love to see you doing your two handed knitting fair isle. 
******************************************

Knowing both continental and English method styles of knitting is very handy to have when you knit fair isle with two different colors of yarns or more. I hold the main color in my left hand and knit continental with it. The other color/s I hold in my right hand and knit them the throw method. (I can hold more colors in my right hand than I can with the left hand). I find that I have no problems with the strands being carried across the back of the work or with having them cross over each other. Knitting fair isle back and forth on a flat knitting piece is rather more difficult than knitting in the round with fair isle.[/quote]


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> Althea--
> 
> Daralene's llittle ''pet'' is not a wlecome creature in major farming areas of the USA. They are considered varmints, pests, because they consume vast portions of farm crops such as soybeans, are known to dig under houses and against foundations in ways that weaken the substructure of the home. If they dig in areas of your lawn where people walk, their dens and tunnels can cause dangerous falls for the unsuspecting walker.
> 
> Farmers in many farming regions here welcome hunters to keep the populations down to help safeguard the farmer's bottom line at harvest. In more rural residential areas around here, my husband is often called on to trap and transport the groundhogs to distant areas away from crops and homes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my goodness. Is your husband coming up this way???? Maybe I should call someone.


----------



## daralene

knovice knitter said:


> Daralene, Every day, on my way to and from work, I'd see a family of groundhogs chomping grass just below a hilly cemetery. I would watch for them daily. Once a year, at least, I'd have to mourn the site of roadkill. Now I don't get on that road quite so often,but I still watch for my chubby little fur balls. I always spot one or two. They burrow down about 6 feet, then branch off 6 feet in several directions. I read that they make little chambers at the ends of their tunnels for sleeping areas, storage(stash)and even have toilet chambers that the whole family shares. Amazing creatures.


Thanks for the info. Here I was enjoying him so much but now finding out what a problem they are and even cause falls. By the way, is that alpaca yours?? Well, goodnight everyone. Have to get up early and here I am still on here as DH has the computer so much now. He starts back teaching 9/4. Life will change for sure. Hoping I will start getting into the gym when he is working at the school.


----------



## Granny24

Thanks for the birthday greetings. Number 79!!!


----------



## orcagrandma

Southern Gal & Poledra65 - I just got a big laughout of my cat ZiggyBella. My hubby bought her a purple lamb. Mind you, he doesn't like cats, yeah right, who bought her the toy? Well, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-101690-31.html#if you squeeze it it makes a noise and ever since I showed Ziggy the squeeking sound she runs like she is scared to death. If I leave it laying around she walks way out around it. Well. just then she attack the lamb and tossed it in the air and then did it again, so I guess this means she has accepted it. It was a lot funnier than I can tell it. She too likes to play with my feet or fingers under a closed door. She also loves to play hide and seek with me. Yep, she is really good at it. Guess who tires out first at running down the hall and attacking, awwww how did you guess it would be me. LOL I love Cats!


----------



## Poledra65

orcagrandma said:


> Southern Gal & Poledra65 - I just got a big laughout of my cat ZiggyBella. My hubby bought her a purple lamb. Mind you, he doesn't like cats, yeah right, who bought her the toy? Well, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-101690-31.html#if you squeeze it it makes a noise and ever since I showed Ziggy the squeeking sound she runs like she is scared to death. If I leave it laying around she walks way out around it. Well. just then she attack the lamb and tossed it in the air and then did it again, so I guess this means she has accepted it. It was a lot funnier than I can tell it. She too likes to play with my feet or fingers under a closed door. She also loves to play hide and seek with me. Yep, she is really good at it. Guess who tires out first at running down the hall and attacking, awwww how did you guess it would be me. LOL I love Cats!


Lol!!! Men, they talk all tough but when you get down to it most of them are just big marshmallows when it comes to children and animals, mine is too. lol... Cat's certainly have personalities of their own, dogs too, I love my dogs but cats are different on a whole nother level. lol


----------



## orcagrandma

AZ sticks I was recently diagnosed with Crohns or ulcerative colitis. I was in the hospital two yrs ago when that happened. It is no fun and you can't always, or at least I can't, tell what to stay away from. Roughage is hard to take but you still need it, so it is a catch22, do I or don't I, that is the question, so I just eat what I want and be sick if it happens and take my meds. Carafate is what I take but it also constipates really bad so you need roughage. What do you do? Hope he does well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Dreamweaver, so glad that your DH was able to chase off the would be burglar, hope he scared him *%#!less so that he doesn't ever even think that trying it at your house or anyone elses is a good idea.
> 
> Myfanwy, you could put that on Utube, I bet you'd have millions of hits in a short time. lol... The Ringo Roundup and bath hour. lol... I'm sure you will be very happy for drier weather.


and the poor old pup does not win even then- Fale objects to the smell of wet pup- so he is banished to the back of the house [until I 'retire' and he can come through with me]


----------



## preston

going on two o'clock - time for me to take to my bed - hickory has beaten me to dreamland - although when i get up she will be up with me. no sneaking around with her around. lol

sam


----------



## orcagrandma

Kaye, I'm an animal lover period. I would love to have another toy poodle but hubby doesn't want an indoor dog. Don't ask me why. He loved my poodle too. What my hubby hates about having animals is that he is the one to put them down when that time comes and it really hurts him. So he puts on a tough exterior but inside he really loves them too much and hates to be the one to have to do it in the end. So I can't play him as the big wolf. He really is a lamb inside.


----------



## orcagrandma

Hey Sam, Ziggy has already beaten me to bed so I know I have to quit too. Good night everyone and see you tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Murray.....not bad Dreamweaver. He must be a handsome fella!
> 
> 
> 
> In his youth, he was quite the dark, thin brooding artist... Now he definitely shares the comedian title......
> 
> As to the floor... I did catch a glimpse..... but seem to be making even more of a mess as I straighten up.... Mind you, I'm not really sorting and cleaning... just trying to clear a path and make stacks... I'm sure wishing I had an outlet for all the sewing stuff that I will probably never use again.... Zippers, tapes, waistbands, buttons and way too much material..... Embroidery hoops, unlabeled embroidery thread.... needlepoint yarn... ribbons... I'm getting hives just thinking about it.... Crossstitch patterns..... books..... magazines... HELP!
Click to expand...

You could post your stuff on Craig's List. I'll bet you'll get a taker pronto!
Carol (IL)


----------



## knovice knitter

No, I wish. He is Chicotay, a llama who carried my gear on a backcountry camping trip I took in Yellowstone National Park. He is a beaut.


daralene said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, Every day, on my way to and from work, I'd see a family of groundhogs chomping grass just below a hilly cemetery. I would watch for them daily. Once a year, at least, I'd have to mourn the site of roadkill. Now I don't get on that road quite so often,but I still watch for my chubby little fur balls. I always spot one or two. They burrow down about 6 feet, then branch off 6 feet in several directions. I read that they make little chambers at the ends of their tunnels for sleeping areas, storage(stash)and even have toilet chambers that the whole family shares. Amazing creatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Here I was enjoying him so much but now finding out what a problem they are and even cause falls. By the way, is that alpaca yours?? Well, goodnight everyone. Have to get up early and here I am still on here as DH has the computer so much now. He starts back teaching 9/4. Life will change for sure. Hoping I will start getting into the gym when he is working at the school.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> You could post your stuff on Craig's List. I'll bet you'll get a taker pronto!
> Carol (IL)


Now that is a thought. I have a pinball machine and a freezer too and had thought of putting those on because I need a local buyer..... no way will I ship so Ebay is out..... Thanks..... I've never used them but DD does all the time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could post your stuff on Craig's List. I'll bet you'll get a taker pronto!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a thought. I have a pinball machine and a freezer too and had thought of putting those on because I need a local buyer..... no way will I ship so Ebay is out..... Thanks..... I've never used them but DD does all the time.
Click to expand...

Best of luck with the sale!


----------



## inishowen

jmai5421 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG We did the same thing with rhubarb. My grandparents and next door neighbors had lots of rhubarb and grandma would give us a bag with sugar and we would chew and suck on rhubarb dipped in the sugar bag. I didn't think anyone else did that sort of thing. She also made and canned rhubarb sauce. I now have a couple of rhubarb plants in my garden at home (birthday gift from my DD). I will be trying the rhubarb/cherry pie when I go back in two weeks. There is a Norwegian Rhubarb soup recipe that I will have to look up for anyone that wants it. It is really good.
Click to expand...

We ate our rhubarb that way too! It was so sour. We also ate the gooseberries, blackcurrants and blackberries that grew in our garden, without washing them. My dad grew peas and he would get mad because we'd strip the plants and eat the peas, throwing the pods on the ground. I also ate tomatoes straight off the plant. In fact the most unhealthy snack I ever had was a big chunk of cheese. No wonder I was slim and healthy back then!


----------



## jheiens

daralene said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Althea--
> 
> Daralene's llittle ''pet'' is not a wlecome creature in major farming areas of the USA. They are considered varmints, pests, because they consume vast portions of farm crops such as soybeans, are known to dig under houses and against foundations in ways that weaken the substructure of the home. If they dig in areas of your lawn where people walk, their dens and tunnels can cause dangerous falls for the unsuspecting walker.
> 
> Farmers in many farming regions here welcome hunters to keep the populations down to help safeguard the farmer's bottom line at harvest. In more rural residential areas around here, my husband is often called on to trap and transport the groundhogs to distant areas away from crops and homes.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. Is your husband coming up this way???? Maybe I should call someone.
Click to expand...

Only at the request of the landowner, Daralene.


----------



## Southern Gal

orcagrandma said:


> Southern Gal & Poledra65 - I just got a big laughout of my cat ZiggyBella. My hubby bought her a purple lamb. Mind you, he doesn't like cats, yeah right, who bought her the toy? Well, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-101690-31.html#if you squeeze it it makes a noise and ever since I showed Ziggy the squeeking sound she runs like she is scared to death. If I leave it laying around she walks way out around it. Well. just then she attack the lamb and tossed it in the air and then did it again, so I guess this means she has accepted it. It was a lot funnier than I can tell it. She too likes to play with my feet or fingers under a closed door. She also loves to play hide and seek with me. Yep, she is really good at it. Guess who tires out first at running down the hall and attacking, awwww how did you guess it would be me. LOL I love Cats!


good morning all, me, maddi (the snorkie) & scout are the early risers. maddi is waiting for scout to make a move so she can go on the chase, the cat is looking at her with disdain in her expression. their expressions just crack me up. whenever scout gets the best of maddi, here she comes, with this look like, did you see her being mean to me, hold me, then she casts those eyes toward the cat, like nahhhhh, other than them its a quiet morning. 
well, i gotta say i thought the closing olympic ceremony was so much better than the opening, i did see it through.
its so cloudy here, but i hear from the radio that everything is going around us, i guess our time will come. i did get a lot done on one slouch hat for christmas, i have at least 3 more to get done for stocking 
marianne, sorry for the troubles going on in your life, be kind to yourself, or you won't be able to be there for your mom.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, Every day, on my way to and from work, I'd see a family of groundhogs chomping grass just below a hilly cemetery. I would watch for them daily. Once a year, at least, I'd have to mourn the site of roadkill. Now I don't get on that road quite so often,but I still watch for my chubby little fur balls. I always spot one or two. They burrow down about 6 feet, then branch off 6 feet in several directions. I read that they make little chambers at the ends of their tunnels for sleeping areas, storage(stash)and even have toilet chambers that the whole family shares. Amazing creatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Here I was enjoying him so much but now finding out what a problem they are and even cause falls. By the way, is that alpaca yours?? Well, goodnight everyone. Have to get up early and here I am still on here as DH has the computer so much now. He starts back teaching 9/4. Life will change for sure. Hoping I will start getting into the gym when he is working at the school.
Click to expand...

Here on the edge of town we have woodchucks. We pretty much live and let live. though I do like to fill the holes in the garage dirt floor.


----------



## Joe P

I am up early the chihauhau was barking at the garbage pick up truck and the nice men picking up the garbage, go figure they come every week for years why can't they remember? Oh well, such a fish a fry is. My Grandmother's saying.

Another thing I have heard about cats and dogs:

Dogs have people.... Cats have a staff.... I love that I have 3 dogs and one cat and she really has a staff around here. he he. I am cleaning the one corner of the garage today.

Marianne, I have been worried had not heard from you but so sorry about your Mum having a stroke. Was there something else I missed? I wish I was closer so I could run over and help you get away a little. You go girl we all are here for you. o'k?

O'k yesterday I had it all worked out to take Mother to Mass but she called early to let me know it was way too much so I went on my own and did the Costco thing with my Caeser Salad with chicken and diet lemonade, got home changed clothes and rushed into New Braunfels and got some non gluten scones and bought a local grown watermelon and some peaches from Texas. I took her home and she was exhausted as the heat was really intense just walking to the Blazer and walking into her apt. 

Dreamweaver, your notions for sewing sound so tempting and I would buy most of it I am sure and even pay the shipping but where in the world would I put all the stuff. How much are you talking about? Give me a box size that could go by mail to figure if I have room and I would be kind of excited to pay for it as it was picked with care. I have close to a masters in costume design and a great 
new old singer sewing machine I just had re done by a craftsman of mechanic with singers. Just a thought.


----------



## nittergma

I have lost track of all the posts and will never have time to read them all before next one!but I'll try! I've been busy freezing corn and keeping up with things. I did get to watch the closing cerimonies last night Wow! Spectacular!! I will be out for a few days hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sandi! Sorry to hear about your DH!!! Maybe a small, easy knitting project is what you need right now...some easy dishcloths maybe?? My go-to pattern is called "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth" and can be found if you use those words to search. Also, Sam sent me a knit, round dishcloth that uses short-rows that looks intriguing to me. At least now that there is a diagnosis, finding out what to do will help ease the symptoms and get him to feeling better ASAP...once the foot gets fixed. I'm sending you virtual BIG hugs
Click to expand...

My favorite mindless go to is Grandma's Dishcloth. They are fast and I just knit a couple out of necessity. I ran out and did not want to go to the laundramat. I usually change everyother day so can go through quite a few. I also made the circle one from Sam's pattern. It was fun but required more concentration. I made it in one trip to the nearest large town i hour each way and then to the closest small town a half hour away. I started another one on the way back. I keep the needles, patterns and cotton yarn in the car so I have something to do. I need them incase I forget my at home knitting or my at home knitting requires mega concentration.


----------



## jmai5421

inishowen said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG We did the same thing with rhubarb. My grandparents and next door neighbors had lots of rhubarb and grandma would give us a bag with sugar and we would chew and suck on rhubarb dipped in the sugar bag. I didn't think anyone else did that sort of thing. She also made and canned rhubarb sauce. I now have a couple of rhubarb plants in my garden at home (birthday gift from my DD). I will be trying the rhubarb/cherry pie when I go back in two weeks. There is a Norwegian Rhubarb soup recipe that I will have to look up for anyone that wants it. It is really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We ate our rhubarb that way too! It was so sour. We also ate the gooseberries, blackcurrants and blackberries that grew in our garden, without washing them. My dad grew peas and he would get mad because we'd strip the plants and eat the peas, throwing the pods on the ground. I also ate tomatoes straight off the plant. In fact the most unhealthy snack I ever had was a big chunk of cheese. No wonder I was slim and healthy back then!
Click to expand...

My brothder and I always ate out of the gardens. Sometimes we would just rub the dirt off in the grass if it wasn't bad. Carrots, we would take to either grandma or mom to wash but not peel. Grandpa would pick up kolarabe, use his pocket knife(not sterilized or washed) to slice for my brother and I. We were never sick. Yes, we ate strawberries, raspberries and grapes right out of the garden. Only the stuff from the orchard had to be taken in to be scrubbed because Grandpa sprayed. Sunday nite dinner was homegrown popcorn we would have to help shuck and blow the chaf out. I guess what was bad was the amount of butter grandpa put on the popcorn. Man, was it ever good. Yes, between meals of vegetables and limited meat and playing outside plus chores, I never worried about weight. I was very thin.


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> I am up early the chihauhau was barking at the garbage pick up truck and the nice men picking up the garbage, go figure they come every week for years why can't they remember? Oh well, such a fish a fry is. My Grandmother's saying.
> 
> Another thing I have heard about cats and dogs:
> 
> Dogs have people.... Cats have a staff.... I love that I have 3 dogs and one cat and she really has a staff around here. he he. I am cleaning the one corner of the garage today.
> 
> Marianne, I have been worried had not heard from you but so sorry about your Mum having a stroke. Was there something else I missed? I wish I was closer so I could run over and help you get away a little. You go girl we all are here for you. o'k?
> 
> O'k yesterday I had it all worked out to take Mother to Mass but she called early to let me know it was way too much so I went on my own and did the Costco thing with my Caeser Salad with chicken and diet lemonade, got home changed clothes and rushed into New Braunfels and got some non gluten scones and bought a local grown watermelon and some peaches from Texas. I took her home and she was exhausted as the heat was really intense just walking to the Blazer and walking into her apt.
> 
> Dreamweaver, your notions for sewing sound so tempting and I would buy most of it I am sure and even pay the shipping but where in the world would I put all the stuff. How much are you talking about? Give me a box size that could go by mail to figure if I have room and I would be kind of excited to pay for it as it was picked with care. I have close to a masters in costume design and a great
> new old singer sewing machine I just had re done by a craftsman of mechanic with singers. Just a thought.


Mine do the same thing, in Texas they barked at the garbage men every week, they'd get upset if they garbage truck managed to sneak by without them realizing and they run out the back here to bark at the garbage men. I think it's cuz it's the one truck and people that their barking "scares off" lol...They bark and the truck leaves. lol. That's my thought anyway.  Glad you are doing better Joe, the stomach problems sound to be under control a bit, I hope anyway.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> sandi - bummers - sending your husband lots of positive and healing energy - some for you also - what does one do for Ulcerative Colitis? we are all here for you sandi so let us hear from you as often as you have time for.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
Click to expand...

This condition is the same as colitis and diverticulitis, just by a different name. Many more people have this and it would be simple if it was only given one name. It is very rare to have this in the small intestine as it occurs only 2% of the time in the small intestine and 98% of the time in the large intestine. Unfortunately by the time the person feels pain from this condition, the intestines have been so badly deteriorated from this disease. It takes months to recover and you are never really fully recovered from it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> AZ sticks I was recently diagnosed with Crohns or ulcerative colitis. I was in the hospital two yrs ago when that happened. It is no fun and you can't always, or at least I can't, tell what to stay away from. Roughage is hard to take but you still need it, so it is a catch22, do I or don't I, that is the question, so I just eat what I want and be sick if it happens and take my meds. Carafate is what I take but it also constipates really bad so you need roughage. What do you do? Hope he does well.


Sorry to hear that. While the Crohns disease can happen anywhere in the intestinal/digestive tract right from the mouth to the anus, the ulcerative colitis is restricted to the large intestine only. Still a very trying and difficult thing to live with. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

My older daughter particularly loved the same treats as you did, from as soon as she could walk to the garden to pick the things I was growing- at 16 months it was the tomatoes- by 5 years we lived in the south, and could grow the currants and gooseberries etc- but her special that year was climbing the nectarine tree, to get the fruit as it ripened!



inishowen said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG We did the same thing with rhubarb. My grandparents and next door neighbors had lots of rhubarb and grandma would give us a bag with sugar and we would chew and suck on rhubarb dipped in the sugar bag. I didn't think anyone else did that sort of thing. She also made and canned rhubarb sauce. I now have a couple of rhubarb plants in my garden at home (birthday gift from my DD). I will be trying the rhubarb/cherry pie when I go back in two weeks. There is a Norwegian Rhubarb soup recipe that I will have to look up for anyone that wants it. It is really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We ate our rhubarb that way too! It was so sour. We also ate the gooseberries, blackcurrants and blackberries that grew in our garden, without washing them. My dad grew peas and he would get mad because we'd strip the plants and eat the peas, throwing the pods on the ground. I also ate tomatoes straight off the plant. In fact the most unhealthy snack I ever had was a big chunk of cheese. No wonder I was slim and healthy back then!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Two birthday greetings today -- GrandmaGail and KatyNora!! may you be truly blessed on your special day! Celebrations!!


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> Poke is used in this country, mostly in the south I think, in the same way.
> 
> When you go to Skye do you sing?
Click to expand...

All the way 'over the sea!' :lol:


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I'm caught up now from when I went to bed last night, and the dogs are fed and happy but trying to figure out how to get into the craft room to play with the kittens, the kittens are watching under the door waiting for a nose or toe to get close enough to attack. lol...I've pooped the kittens out though ( as much as one can tire out a kitten) playing with them. Here's a better photo, then I'm off to get my coffee, for some reason Bruno decides to leave just as the picture is taking so he ends up headless. hmmm, silly kitty.


They're lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I am up early the chihauhau was barking at the garbage pick up truck and the nice men picking up the garbage, go figure they come every week for years why can't they remember? Oh well, such a fish a fry is. My Grandmother's saying.
> 
> Another thing I have heard about cats and dogs:
> 
> Dogs have people.... Cats have a staff.... I love that I have 3 dogs and one cat and she really has a staff around here. he he. I am cleaning the one corner of the garage today.
> 
> Marianne, I have been worried had not heard from you but so sorry about your Mum having a stroke. Was there something else I missed? I wish I was closer so I could run over and help you get away a little. You go girl we all are here for you. o'k?
> 
> O'k yesterday I had it all worked out to take Mother to Mass but she called early to let me know it was way too much so I went on my own and did the Costco thing with my Caeser Salad with chicken and diet lemonade, got home changed clothes and rushed into New Braunfels and got some non gluten scones and bought a local grown watermelon and some peaches from Texas. I took her home and she was exhausted as the heat was really intense just walking to the Blazer and walking into her apt.
> 
> Dreamweaver, your notions for sewing sound so tempting and I would buy most of it I am sure and even pay the shipping but where in the world would I put all the stuff. How much are you talking about? Give me a box size that could go by mail to figure if I have room and I would be kind of excited to pay for it as it was picked with care. I have close to a masters in costume design and a great
> new old singer sewing machine I just had re done by a craftsman of mechanic with singers. Just a thought.


I envy you your singer craftsman, Joe- you couldn't export him out here for a week could you? It would not take him long to fix my machine- it is missing the bobbin plate- rather vital- but appears to be in excellent condition otherwise- the transfers are all lovely!
My Ringo, the corgi puppy patrols the back fence because nextdoor has a pitbull x blueheeler, who has to be tied up when his master is out- and the two rub each other up! Tyson [nextdoor] loves to chase the birds- they have lots of fruit trees- and when he gets excited my fellow thinks he is in heaven! Fortunately he can bark only when they bring in the recycling bin- the street is far enough away not to bother them, but it would be a different story if we were at the street- I am glad we don't have to worry about the children going to school- often they will tease the dogs- and that can be really bad news.


----------



## KateB

daralene said:


> I wanted to show my face here on KP so here is a photo of a photo my sister took of us when we lived in Germany. Keep in mind we have been back here in the States 10 yrs. now so we are about 12 yrs. older now. Taken from our balcony. We had an efficiency apartment with the best view in all of Cologne. We needed a bigger place but didn't want to leave where we were. My best friend took the next photo of us when she came to visit us. Taken down along the Rhine near the Cathedral where there is one ethnic restaurant after the other. Such fun to graze there and leisurely walk along the Rhine. Lovely memories.


Great pictures! It's always nice to be able to put a face to the name.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> Poke is used in this country, mostly in the south I think, in the same way.
> 
> When you go to Skye do you sing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the way 'over the sea!' :lol:
Click to expand...

only thing is the bridge is so quick to pass over you can only fit in the one verse!


----------



## gottastch

jmai5421 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sandi! Sorry to hear about your DH!!! Maybe a small, easy knitting project is what you need right now...some easy dishcloths maybe?? My go-to pattern is called "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth" and can be found if you use those words to search. Also, Sam sent me a knit, round dishcloth that uses short-rows that looks intriguing to me. At least now that there is a diagnosis, finding out what to do will help ease the symptoms and get him to feeling better ASAP...once the foot gets fixed. I'm sending you virtual BIG hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite mindless go to is Grandma's Dishcloth. They are fast and I just knit a couple out of necessity. I ran out and did not want to go to the laundramat. I usually change everyother day so can go through quite a few. I also made the circle one from Sam's pattern. It was fun but required more concentration. I made it in one trip to the nearest large town i hour each way and then to the closest small town a half hour away. I started another one on the way back. I keep the needles, patterns and cotton yarn in the car so I have something to do. I need them incase I forget my at home knitting or my at home knitting requires mega concentration.
Click to expand...

Hahaha, Sandi! I laughed when I read about you keeping the needles, patterns and cotton yarn in the car...I normally do the same thing and thought I was the only one...guess my addiction secret is out and it is at least a comfort to know I'm not the only one - hahahahahahaha. Have a good week!!!


----------



## KateB

bellestarr12 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show my face here on KP so here is a photo of a photo my sister took of us when we lived in Germany. Keep in mind we have been back here in the States 10 yrs. now so we are about 12 yrs. older now. Taken from our balcony. We had an efficiency apartment with the best view in all of Cologne. We needed a bigger place but didn't want to leave where we were. My best friend took the next photo of us when she came to visit us. Taken down along the Rhine near the Cathedral where there is one ethnic restaurant after the other. Such fun to graze there and leisurely walk along the Rhine. Lovely memories.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures - it's so nice to be able to put a face to the name
> . And what a wonderful view you had!
Click to expand...

Great minds think alike! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Two birthday greetings today -- GrandmaGail and KatyNora!! may you be truly blessed on your special day! Celebrations!!


Happy birthday from us downunder! Hip Hip Hooray!

thank you 5mmpdn's for remembering to check- I keep forgetting to look!


----------



## Lurker 2

Morning/ afternoon, Kate, it looked like you might have quite a good day again!


----------



## KateB

jmai5421 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG We did the same thing with rhubarb. My grandparents and next door neighbors had lots of rhubarb and grandma would give us a bag with sugar and we would chew and suck on rhubarb dipped in the sugar bag. I didn't think anyone else did that sort of thing. She also made and canned rhubarb sauce. I now have a couple of rhubarb plants in my garden at home (birthday gift from my DD). I will be trying the rhubarb/cherry pie when I go back in two weeks. There is a Norwegian Rhubarb soup recipe that I will have to look up for anyone that wants it. It is really good.
Click to expand...

Did you suck it until it was in long 'strings'? Gross!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two birthday greetings today -- GrandmaGail and KatyNora!! may you be truly blessed on your special day! Celebrations!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday from us downunder! Hip Hip Hooray!
> 
> thank you 5mmpdn's for remembering to check- I keep forgetting to look!
Click to expand...

hi myfanwy from "up on top"!!! haha. Yesterday I did something postively horrid and awful. I made choc chip cookies. I have not done so for years and years but yesterday I just had to have them. For those who want my recipe, it is very simple and easy to do:
Preheat oven to 375'.
Dump choc chip box mix into the bowl. 
Add margerine.
Add one egg.
Mix by hand until consistency is cookie dough. (This is your aerobic exercise for the day!!!)
Spoon onto cookie sheet. Bake until done.
Now here is the hard part: EAT THEM ALL YOURSELF!!!

Totally bad for my diabetes, but then no one came to help me eat them.


----------



## daralene

orcagrandma said:


> AZ sticks I was recently diagnosed with Crohns or ulcerative colitis. I was in the hospital two yrs ago when that happened. It is no fun and you can't always, or at least I can't, tell what to stay away from. Roughage is hard to take but you still need it, so it is a catch22, do I or don't I, that is the question, so I just eat what I want and be sick if it happens and take my meds. Carafate is what I take but it also constipates really bad so you need roughage. What do you do? Hope he does well.


My best friend's son has Crohns and was diagnosed at 13. It is serious and he thought he would die. He went into denial and is still in denial but constantly dealing with it. He is now 22 and not seeing the doctor like he should so they can see if his treatment is doing damage to the kidneys or liver. He is on Remicade and it has saved his life. We also have a friend who is a doctor and recently diagnosed with Crohns. He is in his late 80's so it can strike at any age. It sure is confusing about diet for sure. Hope they can find the right balance for you but it seems the body changes and then so does the diet when the Crohns is acting up. I bought a book on Crohns for them but since he is younger he won't do any of it. I am sending loving thoughts to both of you (DH) for success with your treatments & a long and healthy life. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> going on two o'clock - time for me to take to my bed - hickory has beaten me to dreamland - although when i get up she will be up with me. no sneaking around with her around. lol
> 
> sam


Wow, that is a late night. Are we the ones keeping you up so late???? :roll:


----------



## budasha

Almost 20 pages to read since I was last on. Missed yesterday - too much to do and then watched the closing ceremonies of the Olympics.

Daralene - nice pics of you and your DH. I had a good laugh at your teddy bear tater and carrot. My mom used to live beside a river and she had ground hogs that would come up and devastate her garden. She was so upset - I believe she slew a critter or two.

bellestarr12 - that sounds like an interesting trip to Lee's with your grandson, I would have enjoyed it too.

Hope all with ailments are feeling better.


----------



## daralene

inishowen said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG We did the same thing with rhubarb. My grandparents and next door neighbors had lots of rhubarb and grandma would give us a bag with sugar and we would chew and suck on rhubarb dipped in the sugar bag. I didn't think anyone else did that sort of thing. She also made and canned rhubarb sauce. I now have a couple of rhubarb plants in my garden at home (birthday gift from my DD). I will be trying the rhubarb/cherry pie when I go back in two weeks. There is a Norwegian Rhubarb soup recipe that I will have to look up for anyone that wants it. It is really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We ate our rhubarb that way too! It was so sour. We also ate the gooseberries, blackcurrants and blackberries that grew in our garden, without washing them. My dad grew peas and he would get mad because we'd strip the plants and eat the peas, throwing the pods on the ground. I also ate tomatoes straight off the plant. In fact the most unhealthy snack I ever had was a big chunk of cheese. No wonder I was slim and healthy back then!
Click to expand...

Inishowen......what a lovely surprise that you stopped in for a cuppa tea. Bringing back memories of what fun those gardens were. Your poor dad, but at least he had a healthy Inishowen :lol: What fun these memories are. Mmmmm, good Irish cheese. Hope to see you lots. Hugs


----------



## daralene

Ohio Joy......Oh my goodness. Is your husband coming up this way???? Maybe I should call someone.


Only at the request of the landowner, Daralene.
____________________________
Think it's too far to come. Should I call the town??


----------



## daralene

Southern Gal said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal & Poledra65 - I just got a big laughout of my cat ZiggyBella. My hubby bought her a purple lamb. Mind you, he doesn't like cats, yeah right, who bought her the toy? Well, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-101690-31.html#if you squeeze it it makes a noise and ever since I showed Ziggy the squeeking sound she runs like she is scared to death. If I leave it laying around she walks way out around it. Well. just then she attack the lamb and tossed it in the air and then did it again, so I guess this means she has accepted it. It was a lot funnier than I can tell it. She too likes to play with my feet or fingers under a closed door. She also loves to play hide and seek with me. Yep, she is really good at it. Guess who tires out first at running down the hall and attacking, awwww how did you guess it would be me. LOL I love Cats!
> 
> 
> 
> good morning all, me, maddi (the snorkie) & scout are the early risers. maddi is waiting for scout to make a move so she can go on the chase, the cat is looking at her with disdain in her expression. their expressions just crack me up. whenever scout gets the best of maddi, here she comes, with this look like, did you see her being mean to me, hold me, then she casts those eyes toward the cat, like nahhhhh, other than them its a quiet morning.
> well, i gotta say i thought the closing olympic ceremony was so much better than the opening, i did see it through.
> its so cloudy here, but i hear from the radio that everything is going around us, i guess our time will come. i did get a lot done on one slouch hat for christmas, i have at least 3 more to get done for stocking
> marianne, sorry for the troubles going on in your life, be kind to yourself, or you won't be able to be there for your mom.
Click to expand...

Wish we could have videos on here so we could see, but you did a great job of describing
:thumbup:


----------



## oddball

Poledra65 said:


> Bellstar, love the sounds of that field trip, I love it when kids get to be exposed to different foods and stuff. When my son was little he loved to go places like that, and he'll still try just about any foood.
> 
> Strawberry4U, I hope your back and allergies improve soon, I can't speak for back pain but allergies suck big time.
> 
> Daralene, I love your groundhog, now he just needs a name, he's cute. The fog is beautiful.
> 
> Thank you Sam, I'll post a pic when I get it finished.
> 
> 5mmdpns, I also do both sleeves at once, so much easier than doing them seperately isn't it? And it may just be me but seems to go faster too.
> 
> Oddball, so glad DH is unharmed on his fall, it is a rather abrupt way to wake up. Stepmother was having a bad dream a week or so ago she said, and said she fell out of bed, the dog wasn't happy because when she went she took the blanket and him with her. I gather he was rather put out for a while. lol


Thanks Poledra ,just a bruised knee. Earlier this afternoon he had a bit of a hypo(he's diabetic) but now sorted and having a doze. What with this and severe back problems he keeps saying he's falling apart. He still keeps cheerful most of the time though. I think I would be pulling my hair out if it was me with the problems.


----------



## daralene

Joe P....Dogs have people.... Cats have a staff.... I love that I have 3 dogs and one cat and she really has a staff around here. he he. I am cleaning the one corner of the garage today.
__________________________
I love that. Will be quoting you on that one.

Mmmmm Texas peaches. Just had some freestone yesterday and soooo good. Love this time of year with all the fresh produce. 

How nice that you can possibly help Dreamweaver out with the sewing supplies. First one gets a job with the help of another and now you might take some things and use them for yourself. Love the thought and hope it works out for both of you. :thumbup:

Yes, the heat must be hard on you and especially on your mother. Wish I could send you a little of our cooler day. Perfect weather for being out if it doesn't rain again. Garden is doing great.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

nittergma said:


> I have lost track of all the posts and will never have time to read them all before next one!but I'll try! I've been busy freezing corn and keeping up with things. I did get to watch the closing cerimonies last night Wow! Spectacular!! I will be out for a few days hope everyone has a great week!!


Have a few great days off :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 wrote: Sunday nite dinner was homegrown popcorn we would have to help shuck and blow the chaf out. I guess what was bad was the amount of butter grandpa put on the popcorn. Man, was it ever good. Yes, between meals of vegetables and limited meat and playing outside plus chores, I never worried about weight. I was very thin.

What fun. I also remember those poppers that were wire and we popped the corn over fire. Shucking your own popcorn. How great is that!


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> Two birthday greetings today -- GrandmaGail and KatyNora!! may you be truly blessed on your special day! Celebrations!!


Happy Birthday to GrandmaGail
Happy Birthday to KatyNora
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And Many More


----------



## daralene

oddball: Earlier this afternoon he had a bit of a hypo(he's diabetic) but now sorted and having a doze. What with this and severe back problems he keeps saying he's falling apart. He still keeps cheerful most of the time though. I think I would be pulling my hair out if it was me with the problems.
_____________________
So sorry to hear this. Glad he's ok from the fall but that is hard to deal with diabetes and severe back problems. Hope he is not living in excruciating pain. Please let him know we are thinking of him and sending him loving, healing thoughts.
You too....Hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe P - I don't know if all these bits and pieces would be of any use to you...... but I would be more than happy for you to have them..... This is going to be the week from *(&(**, but I *will* get back to you on this. Maybe if you send me a PM with your phone number, I could describe some of it and see what you really might like. It will probably be next week-end before I have time upstairs again.

Love the bakery in NB...when we had the condo there at RiverRun, first one up had to walk down and get goodies for breakfast......Of course, that also meant you got to have a quiet cup of coffee and roll in the little outside place before the walk back.....


----------



## Joe P

Give me the symptoms that show the difference between Celiac Disease, Chrohn's disease and diverticulosis please. thanks. joe p



5mmdpns said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZ sticks I was recently diagnosed with Crohns or ulcerative colitis. I was in the hospital two yrs ago when that happened. It is no fun and you can't always, or at least I can't, tell what to stay away from. Roughage is hard to take but you still need it, so it is a catch22, do I or don't I, that is the question, so I just eat what I want and be sick if it happens and take my meds. Carafate is what I take but it also constipates really bad so you need roughage. What do you do? Hope he does well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. While the Crohns disease can happen anywhere in the intestinal/digestive tract right from the mouth to the anus, the ulcerative colitis is restricted to the large intestine only. Still a very trying and difficult thing to live with. Hugs.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Morning/ afternoon, Kate, it looked like you might have quite a good day again!


Afternoon Julie! The weather's changed here and it's back to rain, but quite muggy too.


----------



## oddball

daralene said:


> oddball: Earlier this afternoon he had a bit of a hypo(he's diabetic) but now sorted and having a doze. What with this and severe back problems he keeps saying he's falling apart. He still keeps cheerful most of the time though. I think I would be pulling my hair out if it was me with the problems.
> _____________________
> So sorry to hear this. Glad he's ok from the fall but that is hard to deal with diabetes and severe back problems. Hope he is not living in excruciating pain. Please let him know we are thinking of him and sending him loving, healing thoughts.
> You too....Hugs


Yes Poledra he is in a lot of pain. Got an appointment for the acute back pain clinic in September. Hoping and praying that they can do something for him. All he's had is pain relief meds for 15 years but it is getting a lot worse. Now often have to use a wheelchair to look round garden centers or large shops.


----------



## waterdragon

Good to know. Finding advantages in both is extremely helpful. Thank you for sharing the info and website.


----------



## gottastch

I'm making goodies today...personal care goodies: lip balms, lotion bars, hair spray and deodorant. I'm getting together with some cousins that I don't see often. I plan to give them each a little gift bag with some fun things inside. My soap will be ready to give by then too


----------



## waterdragon

Thank you. I thought it would have a special name like a lot of other methods seem to. Always trying out different things. I am trying to figure out reverse single crochet as well, as I had not run into this stitch before.


----------



## jmai5421

Happy, Happy Birthday GrandmaGail and KatyNora. Have a great day.
Blessings
Judy


----------



## 5mmdpns




----------



## jmai5421

KateB said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG We did the same thing with rhubarb. My grandparents and next door neighbors had lots of rhubarb and grandma would give us a bag with sugar and we would chew and suck on rhubarb dipped in the sugar bag. I didn't think anyone else did that sort of thing. She also made and canned rhubarb sauce. I now have a couple of rhubarb plants in my garden at home (birthday gift from my DD). I will be trying the rhubarb/cherry pie when I go back in two weeks. There is a Norwegian Rhubarb soup recipe that I will have to look up for anyone that wants it. It is really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you suck it until it was in long 'strings'? Gross!!
Click to expand...

Oh my yes and then stuck the long strings back in the sugar to suck some more. If I remember right it was great. Now I would probably say gross and being in the dental field I would not give it to my grandchildren to enjoy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Give me the symptoms that show the difference between Celiac Disease, Chrohn's disease and diverticulosis please. thanks. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZ sticks I was recently diagnosed with Crohns or ulcerative colitis. I was in the hospital two yrs ago when that happened. It is no fun and you can't always, or at least I can't, tell what to stay away from. Roughage is hard to take but you still need it, so it is a catch22, do I or don't I, that is the question, so I just eat what I want and be sick if it happens and take my meds. Carafate is what I take but it also constipates really bad so you need roughage. What do you do? Hope he does well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. While the Crohns disease can happen anywhere in the intestinal/digestive tract right from the mouth to the anus, the ulcerative colitis is restricted to the large intestine only. Still a very trying and difficult thing to live with. Hugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Joe I am going to post you links to the diseases you mentioned. Starting with the diverticulitis. Only 2% of the diverticulitis occurs in the small intestines and so it is basically seen as a disease that affects the large intestine (colon). It is also called ulcerative colitis.
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/152995.php

While Celiac disease is annoying and painful and quite upsetting to say the least, it is one that is caused by the eating of wheat which contains gluten. One cannot buy gluten free wheat because the essential of the wheat is gluten. The Celeic disease is the inability of the digestive tract to absorb and use gluten. This really is a bad thing as so much of "western" foods contain wheat. This inability to absorb and digest gluten really destroys the small intestine's ability to digest foods and nutrients from foods if the gluten intolerance has been aggravating it for years. The sooner the wheat products are out of the diet the better it is for the person. Most people do suffer for years with a misdiagnosis and so much of their body is malnourished and the effects are long term.
http://www.diet.com/g/celiac-disease

The Crohns disease is rather tricky and can mimick other intestinal disorders. http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/crohns/


----------



## waterdragon

By chance do you know the title. I have only found instructions for the throw method so far. The ladies I teach are elderly and have just now decided to learn because they feel they have the time and limited funds to purchase gifts for grandchildren. I think they also like it to socialize. They don't like to take classes at places like JoAnn's because of the cost and feeling self conscious. They get fustrated easily and like the classes because I gear it to wherever they are and they don't like the computer to learn. I never intended to teach but was asked. We have several ladies who knit at church who do better than I but they won't ask them for help. I do it for free as a part of our Prayer Shawl Ministry. We have several people who crochet and knit who like to participate. Our homebound even join in by contributing shawls, yarn or $ to buy yarn.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two birthday greetings today -- GrandmaGail and KatyNora!! may you be truly blessed on your special day! Celebrations!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday from us downunder! Hip Hip Hooray!
> 
> thank you 5mmpdn's for remembering to check- I keep forgetting to look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi myfanwy from "up on top"!!! haha. Yesterday I did something postively horrid and awful. I made choc chip cookies. I have not done so for years and years but yesterday I just had to have them. For those who want my recipe, it is very simple and easy to do:
> Preheat oven to 375'.
> Dump choc chip box mix into the bowl.
> Add margerine.
> Add one egg.
> Mix by hand until consistency is cookie dough. (This is your aerobic exercise for the day!!!)
> Spoon onto cookie sheet. Bake until done.
> Now here is the hard part: EAT THEM ALL YOURSELF!!!
> 
> Totally bad for my diabetes, but then no one came to help me eat them.
Click to expand...

I was bad, I didn't even mix them up. I just sifted the cookie dough until I had straight chocholate chips and then ate all the chips. The nearest store is 25mi or 45min(no highway, just curvy county roads) and I was desperate for chocolate. I still like your recipe, fast and easy. I don't have to share either. My DH doesn't like chocolate chip cookies, go figure. He likes everything else sweet and LOVES milk chocolate, just not in the cookies.


----------



## BeaStitcher

Dont you just hate the brain fog that goes along with fibromyalgia? sorry to say that I am a sympathetic sufferer of the fibromyalgia too. But hugs, you are not alone! [/quote]

I sure have brain fog, but didn't know it was from fibromyalgia. That's good to know because now I can do some research on line and check with my doctor about it.

I'll be in the middle of a conversation with someone and just stop because I forgot what we were talking about. It's very annoying.

Bea


----------



## jmai5421

oddball said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddball: Earlier this afternoon he had a bit of a hypo(he's diabetic) but now sorted and having a doze. What with this and severe back problems he keeps saying he's falling apart. He still keeps cheerful most of the time though. I think I would be pulling my hair out if it was me with the problems.
> _____________________
> So sorry to hear this. Glad he's ok from the fall but that is hard to deal with diabetes and severe back problems. Hope he is not living in excruciating pain. Please let him know we are thinking of him and sending him loving, healing thoughts.
> You too....Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Poledra he is in a lot of pain. Got an appointment for the acute back pain clinic in September. Hoping and praying that they can do something for him. All he's had is pain relief meds for 15 years but it is getting a lot worse. Now often have to use a wheelchair to look round garden centers or large shops.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of all the pain. I pray that the doctors can help him and releive him of the pain. Thoughts and prayers to both of you.
Hugs
Judy


----------



## 5mmdpns

BeaStitcher said:


> Dont you just hate the brain fog that goes along with fibromyalgia? sorry to say that I am a sympathetic sufferer of the fibromyalgia too. But hugs, you are not alone!


I sure have brain fog, but didn't know it was from fibromyalgia. That's good to know because now I can do some research on line and check with my doctor about it.

I'll be in the middle of a conversation with someone and just stop because I forgot what we were talking about. It's very annoying.

Bea[/quote]

It sure is annoying! I find the more stressed out I am, the worse it is for the brain fog. I also find that I will only stick to knitting that does not frustrate me as the project will get frogged and upset me. I love to knit the basic socks and that is one activity that is very soothing for me. I do find that a little notepad is handy to have. As far as I know there is not much else to be done for this brain fog. I also have switched over to a diet high in fish and this is more helpful too. Of course we fibro people would love to get a good 8 hours of sleep but we make do with 6 hours of interrupted sleep on a good night. Mostly I will get a good two hours of sleep at a stretch and then be awake for 2-3 hours before getting another 2 hours of restless sleep. I also find that having an afternoon nap helps. Even if I dont sleep, my body will rest.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two birthday greetings today -- GrandmaGail and KatyNora!! may you be truly blessed on your special day! Celebrations!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday from us downunder! Hip Hip Hooray!
> 
> thank you 5mmpdn's for remembering to check- I keep forgetting to look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi myfanwy from "up on top"!!! haha. Yesterday I did something postively horrid and awful. I made choc chip cookies. I have not done so for years and years but yesterday I just had to have them. For those who want my recipe, it is very simple and easy to do:
> Preheat oven to 375'.
> Dump choc chip box mix into the bowl.
> Add margerine.
> Add one egg.
> Mix by hand until consistency is cookie dough. (This is your aerobic exercise for the day!!!)
> Spoon onto cookie sheet. Bake until done.
> Now here is the hard part: EAT THEM ALL YOURSELF!!!
> 
> Totally bad for my diabetes, but then no one came to help me eat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was bad, I didn't even mix them up. I just sifted the cookie dough until I had straight chocholate chips and then ate all the chips. The nearest store is 25mi or 45min(no highway, just curvy county roads) and I was desperate for chocolate. I still like your recipe, fast and easy. I don't have to share either. My DH doesn't like chocolate chip cookies, go figure. He likes everything else sweet and LOVES milk chocolate, just not in the cookies.
Click to expand...

Ok Jmai, you can stop by my place and I will get a choc chip peanut butter cookie (I love the pb cookies) going. haha, it is the bag of choc chips for you and the peanut butter mixture for me! (pssst, should we invite Sam along? it is peanut butter! oh yes, he can come and bring the dill pickles along!) We should leave the knitting alone for that time as we will be too absorbed in this dilly-pb-choc chip fest! :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jmai5421 said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday GrandmaGail and KatyNora. Have a great day.
> Blessings
> Judy


and many more..........


----------



## preston

you beat me 5mmdpns - i meant to look but forgot - so i will add my greetings now - happy birthday grandmagail and katynora - may you have a marvelous day and many more birthdays.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Two birthday greetings today -- GrandmaGail and KatyNora!! may you be truly blessed on your special day! Celebrations!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

waterdragon said:


> By chance do you know the title. I have only found instructions for the throw method so far. The ladies I teach are elderly and have just now decided to learn because they feel they have the time and limited funds to purchase gifts for grandchildren. I think they also like it to socialize. They don't like to take classes at places like JoAnn's because of the cost and feeling self conscious. They get fustrated easily and like the classes because I gear it to wherever they are and they don't like the computer to learn. I never intended to teach but was asked. We have several ladies who knit at church who do better than I but they won't ask them for help. I do it for free as a part of our Prayer Shawl Ministry. We have several people who crochet and knit who like to participate. Our homebound even join in by contributing shawls, yarn or $ to buy yarn.


?


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> you beat me 5mmdpns - i meant to look but forgot - so i will add my greetings now - happy birthday grandmagail and katynora - may you have a marvelous day and many more birthdays.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two birthday greetings today -- GrandmaGail and KatyNora!! may you be truly blessed on your special day! Celebrations!!
Click to expand...

Many hands bake cookies, and many more hands make the cuppa, while many minds can add to the Tea Party!!! haha, good morning Sam!!!


----------



## BeaStitcher

margewhaples said:


> Dear Bea: Having fibro and CF I understand about the fatigue, but I would urge you to check your blood sugar as this often is a sign of latent diabetes. All of which boosts your inflammation levels so one feeds on the other. If you haven't checked for your comforts' sake get it checked. Marlark Marge.


Hi, Marge,

Yes, I have diabetes also and several other ills; all of which aggravate depression. I actually have had type II diabetes way before all these other ills came along. I'm on all the meds, but I have a great doctor now who is trying to get me off some of the meds - thank God!

Thank you for the advice and concern. You take care of yourself too.

Bea


----------



## bellestarr12

gottastch said:


> I'm making goodies today...personal care goodies: lip balms, lotion bars, hair spray and deodorant. I'm getting together with some cousins that I don't see often. I plan to give them each a little gift bag with some fun things inside. My soap will be ready to give by then too


How lovely! I also enjoy making (and receiving) things like that :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M

Daralene: In NY they are called Woodchucks so maybe Chuckie would be a good name for him. I am not fond of the little critters because as a former farmer I know the terrible damage they can do.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two birthday greetings today -- GrandmaGail and KatyNora!! may you be truly blessed on your special day! Celebrations!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday from us downunder! Hip Hip Hooray!
> 
> thank you 5mmpdn's for remembering to check- I keep forgetting to look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi myfanwy from "up on top"!!! haha. Yesterday I did something postively horrid and awful. I made choc chip cookies. I have not done so for years and years but yesterday I just had to have them. For those who want my recipe, it is very simple and easy to do:
> Preheat oven to 375'.
> Dump choc chip box mix into the bowl.
> Add margerine.
> Add one egg.
> Mix by hand until consistency is cookie dough. (This is your aerobic exercise for the day!!!)
> Spoon onto cookie sheet. Bake until done.
> Now here is the hard part: EAT THEM ALL YOURSELF!!!
> 
> Totally bad for my diabetes, but then no one came to help me eat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was bad, I didn't even mix them up. I just sifted the cookie dough until I had straight chocholate chips and then ate all the chips. The nearest store is 25mi or 45min(no highway, just curvy county roads) and I was desperate for chocolate. I still like your recipe, fast and easy. I don't have to share either. My DH doesn't like chocolate chip cookies, go figure. He likes everything else sweet and LOVES milk chocolate, just not in the cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Jmai, you can stop by my place and I will get a choc chip peanut butter cookie (I love the pb cookies) going. haha, it is the bag of choc chips for you and the peanut butter mixture for me! (pssst, should we invite Sam along? it is peanut butter! oh yes, he can come and bring the dill pickles along!) We should leave the knitting alone for that time as we will be too absorbed in this dilly-pb-choc chip fest! :lol:
Click to expand...

That sounds like delicious fun. I'll be right over. I have started to default on the pb and dill pickle sandwiches for lunch. They are really good, better than the pb&j I used to have. But chocolate chips anytime of the day. I can't even keep them in the house.


----------



## oddball

jmai5421 said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddball: Earlier this afternoon he had a bit of a hypo(he's diabetic) but now sorted and having a doze. What with this and severe back problems he keeps saying he's falling apart. He still keeps cheerful most of the time though. I think I would be pulling my hair out if it was me with the problems.
> _____________________
> So sorry to hear this. Glad he's ok from the fall but that is hard to deal with diabetes and severe back problems. Hope he is not living in excruciating pain. Please let him know we are thinking of him and sending him loving, healing thoughts.
> You too....Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Poledra he is in a lot of pain. Got an appointment for the acute back pain clinic in September. Hoping and praying that they can do something for him. All he's had is pain relief meds for 15 years but it is getting a lot worse. Now often have to use a wheelchair to look round garden centers or large shops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear of all the pain. I pray that the doctors can help him and releive him of the pain. Thoughts and prayers to both of you.
> Hugs
> Judy
Click to expand...

Thank you Judy, eveyone is so lovely on here.
Lin x


----------



## Ezenby

gottastch ...how do you make hair spray? I would really like to know because I dont like anything bought. They usually have alcohol in it. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning/ afternoon, Kate, it looked like you might have quite a good day again!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Julie! The weather's changed here and it's back to rain, but quite muggy too.
Click to expand...

Yes I noticed just now, that Glasgow was showing up between 21 to 19C but it also shows the rain symbol now- you are close enough to Glasgow, for my weather bug to give me an idea of what you are getting! 
Good day for your cross stitching! Hope it is progressing well!


----------



## BeaStitcher

5mmdpns said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you just hate the brain fog that goes along with fibromyalgia? sorry to say that I am a sympathetic sufferer of the fibromyalgia too. But hugs, you are not alone!
> 
> 
> 
> I sure have brain fog, but didn't know it was from fibromyalgia. That's good to know because now I can do some research on line and check with my doctor about it.
> 
> I'll be in the middle of a conversation with someone and just stop because I forgot what we were talking about. It's very annoying.
> 
> Bea
Click to expand...

It sure is annoying! I find the more stressed out I am, the worse it is for the brain fog. I also find that I will only stick to knitting that does not frustrate me as the project will get frogged and upset me. I love to knit the basic socks and that is one activity that is very soothing for me. I do find that a little notepad is handy to have. As far as I know there is not much else to be done for this brain fog. I also have switched over to a diet high in fish and this is more helpful too. Of course we fibro people would love to get a good 8 hours of sleep but we make do with 6 hours of interrupted sleep on a good night. Mostly I will get a good two hours of sleep at a stretch and then be awake for 2-3 hours before getting another 2 hours of restless sleep. I also find that having an afternoon nap helps. Even if I dont sleep, my body will rest.

[/quote]

I was just thinking that I don't understand how anyone in the TP group gets any knitting/crocheting done. With all the problems I have dealing my ills and reading the KP newsletter and trying to hang in there with the TP group, I haven't made anything in months. Don't know how long this can go on before I just give up entirely on TP group, KP newsletter or knitting or any of my other crafts. Somethings gotta give, and I think it will be me.

I think the CF is getting worse and fibro is not getting any better - bummer.

Bea


----------



## Lurker 2

there is a trick, BeaStitcher- if your computer chair is one of these new comfy office chairs, it is quite easy to knit and scroll the screen while you read the postings. Sometimes I put the laptop near my armchair, and carry on reading and knitting at the same time- but I need to have the dogs in the garden because my side table that I use is just the right height for my big mutt Rufus to sweep everything off with one swipe from his tail- he is such a friendly fellow, he is always wagging that tail! Where it does become difficult is when you want to reply to something someone has said- that is when 5mmdpn's note pad to jot down just what you were doing before you got typing is a literal life saver. Brainfog hits more than those who can say it is the Fibromyalgia!



BeaStitcher said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you just hate the brain fog that goes along with fibromyalgia? sorry to say that I am a sympathetic sufferer of the fibromyalgia too. But hugs, you are not alone!
> 
> 
> 
> I sure have brain fog, but didn't know it was from fibromyalgia. That's good to know because now I can do some research on line and check with my doctor about it.
> 
> I'll be in the middle of a conversation with someone and just stop because I forgot what we were talking about. It's very annoying.
> 
> Bea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure is annoying! I find the more stressed out I am, the worse it is for the brain fog. I also find that I will only stick to knitting that does not frustrate me as the project will get frogged and upset me. I love to knit the basic socks and that is one activity that is very soothing for me. I do find that a little notepad is handy to have. As far as I know there is not much else to be done for this brain fog. I also have switched over to a diet high in fish and this is more helpful too. Of course we fibro people would love to get a good 8 hours of sleep but we make do with 6 hours of interrupted sleep on a good night. Mostly I will get a good two hours of sleep at a stretch and then be awake for 2-3 hours before getting another 2 hours of restless sleep. I also find that having an afternoon nap helps. Even if I dont sleep, my body will rest.
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that I don't understand how anyone in the TP group gets any knitting/crocheting done. With all the problems I have dealing my ills and reading the KP newsletter and trying to hang in there with the TP group, I haven't made anything in months. Don't know how long this can go on before I just give up entirely on TP group, KP newsletter or knitting or any of my other crafts. Somethings gotta give, and I think it will be me.

I think the CF is getting worse and fibro is not getting any better - bummer.

Bea[/quote]


----------



## gottastch

Ezenby said:


> gottastch ...how do you make hair spray? I would really like to know because I dont like anything bought. They usually have alcohol in it. Thanks.


Hello Ezenby:

The hair spray I make has some alcohol in it too. I found the recipe out on the net:

1 lemon (or an orange for dry hair)
2 cups water
1 ounce (2 tablespoons) rubbing alcohol

Chop up the lemon (or orange) and place in a pot with the water. Boil until only half the water remains (1 cup). Cool, strain and add the alcohol. Pour into a spray bottle. Store in the refrigerator. The rubbing alcohol acts as a preservative. If the mixture is too sticky, add more water. This spray can be stored for only up to 2 weeks unrefrigerated. I'm still working on using the first batch I made that I have been keeping in the refrigerator (about 2 months now). I just shake it and it is still good.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2

A rather belated good morning/afternoon/evening to all who are reading this- I was up earlier getting the banking done. We have had rotten weather for photography for week after week- I do so love it when people start to illustrate their postings- being a very visual person myself- I so hope I keep both my eyesight and my hearing as I get older. But who knows what is in store for one. 
Dream weaver- I can so relate to your stash problem- I have some textiles that I have had stashed for ever- you are so lucky to have your upstairs! At least with my new arrangement of rooms I can have the ironing board up- I am more likely to use it then! and don't have to dig out my sewing machine any longer to access that. What it would be to have had a few more tidiness genes- but maybe I would get less knitting accomplished. I am hoping to add to my stash today- but this is for a project that I am itching to get started- I am hoping to find a green eyelash for another boa/scarf- they look so effective and are so easy to make! And the young people love them! but I had bought 20 balls of pink -it was at such a good price- and not realising that it was wiser to use large needles just had so much of it, I was getting sick of pink! 
I am delighted to have found where our local beading supplies are- it involves a 4 bus trip, or maybe I can fit it in on my day when I have help with my shopping- long may the government, fund that one- but they are cutting back on so much. Does not seem to matter what they cut their popularity grows- and I think we are in for more and more stringencies. Who knows which way the Euro will crumble?
And worse still we have not yet got past the US Elections- I don't like that sort of uncertainty. 
We all bite fingernails even this far away- because it affects so much of our trading- we need trade to survive in our system.
So happy day to all, whatever time of day it is!


----------



## Lurker 2

sorry to hear there has been another mass killing in Texas this time.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch ...how do you make hair spray? I would really like to know because I dont like anything bought. They usually have alcohol in it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ezenby:
> 
> The hair spray I make has some alcohol in it too. I found the recipe out on the net:
> 
> 1 lemon (or an orange for dry hair)
> 2 cups water
> 1 ounce (2 tablespoons) rubbing alcohol
> 
> Chop up the lemon (or orange) and place in a pot with the water. Boil until only half the water remains (1 cup). Cool, strain and add the alcohol. Pour into a spray bottle. Store in the refrigerator. The rubbing alcohol acts as a preservative. If the mixture is too sticky, add more water. This spray can be stored for only up to 2 weeks unrefrigerated. I'm still working on using the first batch I made that I have been keeping in the refrigerator (about 2 months now). I just shake it and it is still good.
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...

As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the hairspray you purchase does not have the alcohol that is drying to the hair, whereas the rubbing alcohol is. There are many forms of alcohol -- some of these alcohols are used as a binding agent to hold the ingredients together. Some alcohols are moisturizing alcohols. Rubbing alcohol is a drying and sterilizing agent and totally wrong for the hair.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> sorry to hear there has been another mass killing in Texas this time.


We dont enjoy this type of posting at the Tea Party. I thought that was plainly clear from those who did post about the negativeness and unpleasantness of these types of postings coming into the Tea Party. The Tea Party is a means of enjoyment and blessings to all. It is not mean as an avenue of dealing with the horrors of such things as wars, mass killings, etc. If there is a need to post about such things, then it is perfectly fine to post them under General Chit Chat, but not here at the Tea Party. I am sorry for posting my strong views on this but that is how I and many others feel about it. As has been posted before the purpose of the The Tea Party is a place of polite pleasant conversation, and yes, we do share some of our personal problems here too. We need to keep it that way.

BTW, just as a thought, an ongoing topic suitable for the mass killings and war horrors can be started at the General Chit Chat site and it can be called "The Ugly Side of Society around the World".

This post is not directed at myfanwy, but to everyone else who feels the absolute need to post these things here at the Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2

this morning's sunrise a few minutes ago


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you 5mmdpn's- I thought I must have angered you. My knowledge of Texas is not great- but we have a lot in our community in that state. I was worried some may have been affected.


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch ...how do you make hair spray? I would really like to know because I dont like anything bought. They usually have alcohol in it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ezenby:
> 
> The hair spray I make has some alcohol in it too. I found the recipe out on the net:
> 
> 1 lemon (or an orange for dry hair)
> 2 cups water
> 1 ounce (2 tablespoons) rubbing alcohol
> 
> Chop up the lemon (or orange) and place in a pot with the water. Boil until only half the water remains (1 cup). Cool, strain and add the alcohol. Pour into a spray bottle. Store in the refrigerator. The rubbing alcohol acts as a preservative. If the mixture is too sticky, add more water. This spray can be stored for only up to 2 weeks unrefrigerated. I'm still working on using the first batch I made that I have been keeping in the refrigerator (about 2 months now). I just shake it and it is still good.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the hairspray you purchase does not have the alcohol that is drying to the hair, whereas the rubbing alcohol is. There are many forms of alcohol -- some of these alcohols are used as a binding agent to hold the ingredients together. Some alcohols are moisturizing alcohols. Rubbing alcohol is a drying and sterilizing agent and totally wrong for the hair.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that information, Ezenby! That was how the recipe was written and I just followed it  So far so good for my hair. I probably would notice some drying if I used it daily but since I don't work, I don't use it enough to notice a difference. I just liked that it didn't make my scalp break out like the commercially prepared stuff does. Thanks again for your knowledge.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver, check the city website. I believe you can sign up there. I think it is www.cor.net.


----------



## Joe P

I appreciate all your posts and I looked at all them and read as much as I could and I know more about what might be going on, thanks again. joe p



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me the symptoms that show the difference between Celiac Disease, Chrohn's disease and diverticulosis please. thanks. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZ sticks I was recently diagnosed with Crohns or ulcerative colitis. I was in the hospital two yrs ago when that happened. It is no fun and you can't always, or at least I can't, tell what to stay away from. Roughage is hard to take but you still need it, so it is a catch22, do I or don't I, that is the question, so I just eat what I want and be sick if it happens and take my meds. Carafate is what I take but it also constipates really bad so you need roughage. What do you do? Hope he does well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. While the Crohns disease can happen anywhere in the intestinal/digestive tract right from the mouth to the anus, the ulcerative colitis is restricted to the large intestine only. Still a very trying and difficult thing to live with. Hugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe I am going to post you links to the diseases you mentioned. Starting with the diverticulitis. Only 2% of the diverticulitis occurs in the small intestines and so it is basically seen as a disease that affects the large intestine (colon). It is also called ulcerative colitis.
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/152995.php
> 
> While Celiac disease is annoying and painful and quite upsetting to say the least, it is one that is caused by the eating of wheat which contains gluten. One cannot buy gluten free wheat because the essential of the wheat is gluten. The Celeic disease is the inability of the digestive tract to absorb and use gluten. This really is a bad thing as so much of "western" foods contain wheat. This inability to absorb and digest gluten really destroys the small intestine's ability to digest foods and nutrients from foods if the gluten intolerance has been aggravating it for years. The sooner the wheat products are out of the diet the better it is for the person. Most people do suffer for years with a misdiagnosis and so much of their body is malnourished and the effects are long term.
> http://www.diet.com/g/celiac-disease
> 
> The Crohns disease is rather tricky and can mimick other intestinal disorders. http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/crohns/
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

You are welcome Joe. I do hope that in everything you are dealing with you will be able to find the solution to some of the problems.  There is a lot of information to absorb and understand in those posts. I know that it is not possible to understand all the aspects of the disease conditions all at once. haha, the Lord did make our bodies complicated beings!


----------



## Joe P

I think not too long ago there was a comment about us not mentioning the killings of the Sunday religious group that was so terrible a few Sundays ago. It was thought, I think, we were oblivious or maybe (not caring) and many of us got very sensitive to that.

College station is north of Houston about 165 miles away from us here. We all are saddened about this and I agree we need to go to chit chat on the other venue to do these discussions. 

I hope I have not mis spoken here but a little explanation was called for and you know 5mmn I care for you greatly and respect your thoughts very much. Have a great day y'all.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I think not too long ago there was a comment about us not mentioning the killings of the Sunday religious group that was so terrible a few Sundays ago. It was thought, I think, we were oblivious or maybe (not caring) and many of us got very sensitive to that.
> 
> College station is north of Houston about 165 miles away from us here. We all are saddened about this and I agree we need to go to chit chat on the other venue to do these discussions.
> 
> I hope I have not mis spoken here but a little explanation was called for and you know 5mmn I care for you greatly and respect your thoughts very much. Have a great day y'all.


Thank you Joe. The Tea Party is a place to come where the ugliness of the killings and war is not discussed. That was never ever the intention and purpose of a Tea Party here at Knitting Paradise.


----------



## siouxann

Is there still room around the table for a VERY late arrival? I honestly don't know where the days go. I'm always late getting home on Friday nights due to traffic, so very seldom do I get to arrive at the party on time.
This past week I went to a funeral for a friend who had cancer. It was a sad time, she had fought it but it was a very aggressive form, and in less than a year from the first diagnosis, she was dead.
Sam, I've copied your receipt for the cheesecake. It sounds like it would be great for a party around the hols. 
I finally have the start of ONE zucchini. A week or so ago, someone mentioned bees. I haven't seen any, but I went out with a Q-Tip and tried pollinating the blossoms, and one of them actually took! I also have FOUR cucumbers. What a harvest!


----------



## Lurker 2

Siouxann- how lovely that you have had time to drop by!


----------



## siouxann

myfanwy said:


> Siouxann- how lovely that you have had time to drop by!


It's not from lack of desire, I assure you. I really miss the chitchat, the receipts, the patterns, and most of all, the camraderie of friends. I'll try to be more attentive.


----------



## Lurker 2

Are your temperatures cooling down yet- for so many in the US it has been such a long hot summer!?


----------



## Sandy

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch ...how do you make hair spray? I would really like to know because I dont like anything bought. They usually have alcohol in it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ezenby:
> 
> The hair spray I make has some alcohol in it too. I found the recipe out on the net:
> 
> 1 lemon (or an orange for dry hair)
> 2 cups water
> 1 ounce (2 tablespoons) rubbing alcohol
> 
> Chop up the lemon (or orange) and place in a pot with the water. Boil until only half the water remains (1 cup). Cool, strain and add the alcohol. Pour into a spray bottle. Store in the refrigerator. The rubbing alcohol acts as a preservative. If the mixture is too sticky, add more water. This spray can be stored for only up to 2 weeks unrefrigerated. I'm still working on using the first batch I made that I have been keeping in the refrigerator (about 2 months now). I just shake it and it is still good.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the hairspray you purchase does not have the alcohol that is drying to the hair, whereas the rubbing alcohol is. There are many forms of alcohol -- some of these alcohols are used as a binding agent to hold the ingredients together. Some alcohols are moisturizing alcohols. Rubbing alcohol is a drying and sterilizing agent and totally wrong for the hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that information, Ezenby! That was how the recipe was written and I just followed it  So far so good for my hair. I probably would notice some drying if I used it daily but since I don't work, I don't use it enough to notice a difference. I just liked that it didn't make my scalp break out like the commercially prepared stuff does. Thanks again for your knowledge.
Click to expand...

I just read that you can use a clear grain alcohol such as vodka in place of the rubbing alcohol.


----------



## gottastch

Sandy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch ...how do you make hair spray? I would really like to know because I dont like anything bought. They usually have alcohol in it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ezenby:
> 
> The hair spray I make has some alcohol in it too. I found the recipe out on the net:
> 
> 1 lemon (or an orange for dry hair)
> 2 cups water
> 1 ounce (2 tablespoons) rubbing alcohol
> 
> Chop up the lemon (or orange) and place in a pot with the water. Boil until only half the water remains (1 cup). Cool, strain and add the alcohol. Pour into a spray bottle. Store in the refrigerator. The rubbing alcohol acts as a preservative. If the mixture is too sticky, add more water. This spray can be stored for only up to 2 weeks unrefrigerated. I'm still working on using the first batch I made that I have been keeping in the refrigerator (about 2 months now). I just shake it and it is still good.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the hairspray you purchase does not have the alcohol that is drying to the hair, whereas the rubbing alcohol is. There are many forms of alcohol -- some of these alcohols are used as a binding agent to hold the ingredients together. Some alcohols are moisturizing alcohols. Rubbing alcohol is a drying and sterilizing agent and totally wrong for the hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that information, Ezenby! That was how the recipe was written and I just followed it  So far so good for my hair. I probably would notice some drying if I used it daily but since I don't work, I don't use it enough to notice a difference. I just liked that it didn't make my scalp break out like the commercially prepared stuff does. Thanks again for your knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read that you can use a clear grain alcohol such as vodka in place of the rubbing alcohol.
Click to expand...

Oooh, thanks Sandi! That is definitely an option to try. I kind of figure that all hair sprays are drying anyway (to some extent) so this was a way for me to try to cut more chemicals out of my life. I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## Lurker 2

we are able to buy little tiny bottles of spirits- this would avoid the cost of a pint or so of spirits if like us you are teetotal.


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> Is there still room around the table for a VERY late arrival? I honestly don't know where the days go. I'm always late getting home on Friday nights due to traffic, so very seldom do I get to arrive at the party on time.
> This past week I went to a funeral for a friend who had cancer. It was a sad time, she had fought it but it was a very aggressive form, and in less than a year from the first diagnosis, she was dead.
> Sam, I've copied your receipt for the cheesecake. It sounds like it would be great for a party around the hols.
> I finally have the start of ONE zucchini. A week or so ago, someone mentioned bees. I haven't seen any, but I went out with a Q-Tip and tried pollinating the blossoms, and one of them actually took! I also have FOUR cucumbers. What a harvest!


Yah, the lack of bees and wasps to pollinate the vegetable flowers have been a problem here too. I know that for tomato plants, the only ones who have tomatoes on their plants are the ones who have hand pollinated them like you did with the zucchini. I just brush the flowers with my fingertips just to be on the safe side.


----------



## siouxann

myfanwy said:


> Are your temperatures cooling down yet- for so many in the US it has been such a long hot summer!?


It's perhaps a degree or two cooler, but so far it isn't very noticible. We're on water restrictions, so the lawns are mostly brown. My son-in-law mows the grass so short that brown is its normal color. The only things growing lushly are the weeds. Every few days we have what I call a "weed rain". The only plants that benefit from it are those weeds. However, I hate winter and the accompanying snow/ice/freezing rain so much that I seldom complain about the heat.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are your temperatures cooling down yet- for so many in the US it has been such a long hot summer!?
> 
> 
> 
> It's perhaps a degree or two cooler, but so far it isn't very noticible. We're on water restrictions, so the lawns are mostly brown. My son-in-law mows the grass so short that brown is its normal color. The only things growing lushly are the weeds. Every few days we have what I call a "weed rain". The only plants that benefit from it are those weeds. However, I hate winter and the accompanying snow/ice/freezing rain so much that I seldom complain about the heat.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

What a lovely sunrise, Myfanwy. Thank you for sharing.

I knew you were most concerned for our TPers in Texas rather than obsessing on a new thread outside TP's conversations. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you Ohio Joy, creating contension is the very last thing I would be trying to achieve- it is quite against my principles.


----------



## gottastch

myfanwy said:


> we are able to buy little tiny bottles of spirits- this would avoid the cost of a pint or so of spirits if like us you are teetotal.


Excellent idea, myfanwy!!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> Poke is used in this country, mostly in the south I think, in the same way.
> 
> When you go to Skye do you sing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the way 'over the sea!' :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only thing is the bridge is so quick to pass over you can only fit in the one verse!
Click to expand...

I've always thought it such a lovely song. The Britain newsletter I get just had a thing on the islands. A friend and I agreed that we would just love to go there if we were able. But those were the Channel islands, and she's gone to the Scottish ones.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Ohio Joy......Oh my goodness. Is your husband coming up this way???? Maybe I should call someone.
> 
> Only at the request of the landowner, Daralene.
> ____________________________
> Think it's too far to come. Should I call the town??


If he's not bothering you, why not leave him alone.


----------



## Redkimba

myfanwy said:


> Are your temperatures cooling down yet- for so many in the US it has been such a long hot summer!?


We're still in our summer months here in Texas. About 6 more weeks & we'll be in to fall weather (mid 80s) or so.

We are supposed to get a major break in the weather - highs only around 90 degrees & rain.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> thank you Ohio Joy, creating contension is the very last thing I would be trying to achieve- it is quite against my principles.


Then when needing to post about stuff like this, you do know how to use a PM.


----------



## Joe P

as we speak it is 100 degrees here in McQueeney, Texas 40 or so miles from San Antonio. I just got up from my nap, I don't know why I get so exhausted. Oh, I worked on the phone and letters and pleading to get Mother's Ensure from her HMO and she now gets 93 of them every month, finally. I applied for this a week or so before July 18th and have been on the phone every day following up. The bolt locks and handle on her lenai door have been on the fix it list for over a month as well. Finally today I got resolve for both of these things. I suppose you all think I am nuts but it is such a long process to get the things done for her and I don't give any space I just keep calling and calling. I can be so nice on the phone as my Grandmother use to say, "Joe, kill them with kindness." Don't you just love it? 

I am going to print the poem I wrote about my Aunt (I am her nephew-in-law) she died on the 9th in Virginia.

Oh, by the way I spelled and used there as their in few spots on purpose making it more personal for me.

There's a woman and man in my life forever
Naylor Place and the brick home was their house
but their home was in their heart.
I know so because they shared their home
but gave me their heart.

My father in heaven bless these two again
I have always had them in my heart and my soul
because they were inclusive of me
whatever I was or where I was
because they trusted and loved me.

I was not their son I was their friend
I was their confidante


----------



## Joe P

woops I hit a wrong button

I was their extension in my own way
But they were my support, my spiritual advancement
and yet they went their way.

Ww never crossed paths physically
Again we had our own closeness
All I know they are in my heart
They are not dead to me
For every good deed I do
They are their guiding me.

I always tried to pay them for our stay there on Naylor
They both emitted to us
Whenever someone needs
We will be their with you.
I have lived all my life sice 25 years
to that motto giving to someone in need because they are her in me always and forever
I love you Aunt Frances and Uncle Bill because you are mine too.


----------



## gottastch

Joe P said:


> as we speak it is 100 degrees here in McQueeney, Texas 40 or so miles from San Antonio. I just got up from my nap, I don't know why I get so exhausted. Oh, I worked on the phone and letters and pleading to get Mother's Ensure from her HMO and she now gets 93 of them every month, finally. I applied for this a week or so before July 18th and have been on the phone every day following up. The bolt locks and handle on her lenai door have been on the fix it list for over a month as well. Finally today I got resolve for both of these things. I suppose you all think I am nuts but it is such a long process to get the things done for her and I don't give any space I just keep calling and calling. I can be so nice on the phone as my Grandmother use to say, "Joe, kill them with kindness." Don't you just love it?
> 
> I am going to print the poem I wrote about my Aunt (I am her nephew-in-law) she died on the 9th in Virginia.
> 
> Oh, by the way I spelled and used there as their in few spots on purpose making it more personal for me.
> 
> There's a woman and man in my life forever
> Naylor Place and the brick home was their house
> but their home was in their heart.
> I know so because they shared their home
> but gave me their heart.
> 
> My father in heaven bless these two again
> I have always had them in my heart and my soul
> because they were inclusive of me
> whatever I was or where I was
> because they trusted and loved me.
> 
> I was not their son I was their friend
> I was their confidante


That is just beautiful, Joe; what a wonderful tribute!!! I lost my mom in 11/2010 and am still grieving!


----------



## oddball

Thats such lovely words Joe. I'm sure they are very proud of you.


----------



## preston

no daralene - solitare and hearts keeps me up late. lol

sam



daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> going on two o'clock - time for me to take to my bed - hickory has beaten me to dreamland - although when i get up she will be up with me. no sneaking around with her around. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a late night. Are we the ones keeping you up so late???? :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

thank you oddball.

Myfany(sp), are those your white roses in your little picture with your name and all. They are so beautiful. I always like what you say and your respect of everyone and your sense of peace. You inspire me. 

I need to get to making dinner for the step son. joe p


----------



## Strawberry4u

orcagrandma said:


> AZ sticks I was recently diagnosed with Crohns or ulcerative colitis. I was in the hospital two yrs ago when that happened. It is no fun and you can't always, or at least I can't, tell what to stay away from. Roughage is hard to take but you still need it, so it is a catch22, do I or don't I, that is the question, so I just eat what I want and be sick if it happens and take my meds. Carafate is what I take but it also constipates really bad so you need roughage. What do you do? Hope he does well.


Sorry to hear about having Crohns , I have a friend that her sister in-law has it. She got it in her 20's and she really suffered with it. She had a hard time trying to work and raise her child. Her husband didn't understand her sickness. Eventually it got so bad she had to quit working. Stress has a lot to do with it also.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Joe P said:


> thank you oddball.
> 
> Myfany(sp), are those your white roses in your little picture with your name and all. They are so beautiful. I always like what you say and your respect of everyone and your sense of peace. You inspire me.
> 
> I need to get to making dinner for the step son. joe p


Joe you are one busy guy! how do you manage it all?


----------



## Strawberry4u

Joe P said:


> as we speak it is 100 degrees here in McQueeney, Texas 40 or so miles from San Antonio. I just got up from my nap, I don't know why I get so exhausted. Oh, I worked on the phone and letters and pleading to get Mother's Ensure from her HMO and she now gets 93 of them every month, finally. I applied for this a week or so before July 18th and have been on the phone every day following up. The bolt locks and handle on her lenai door have been on the fix it list for over a month as well. Finally today I got resolve for both of these things. I suppose you all think I am nuts but it is such a long process to get the things done for her and I don't give any space I just keep calling and calling. I can be so nice on the phone as my Grandmother use to say, "Joe, kill them with kindness." Don't you just love it?
> 
> I am going to print the poem I wrote about my Aunt (I am her nephew-in-law) she died on the 9th in Virginia.
> 
> Oh, by the way I spelled and used there as their in few spots on purpose making it more personal for me.
> 
> There's a woman and man in my life forever
> Naylor Place and the brick home was their house
> but their home was in their heart.
> I know so because they shared their home
> but gave me their heart.
> 
> My father in heaven bless these two again
> I have always had them in my heart and my soul
> because they were inclusive of me
> whatever I was or where I was
> because they trusted and loved me.
> 
> I was not their son I was their friend
> I was their confidante


Joe, what a beautiful poem.


----------



## preston

you and heidi - actually she really like the "break and bake" - and they really are not too bad.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two birthday greetings today -- GrandmaGail and KatyNora!! may you be truly blessed on your special day! Celebrations!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday from us downunder! Hip Hip Hooray!
> 
> thank you 5mmpdn's for remembering to check- I keep forgetting to look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi myfanwy from "up on top"!!! haha. Yesterday I did something postively horrid and awful. I made choc chip cookies. I have not done so for years and years but yesterday I just had to have them. For those who want my recipe, it is very simple and easy to do:
> Preheat oven to 375'.
> Dump choc chip box mix into the bowl.
> Add margerine.
> Add one egg.
> Mix by hand until consistency is cookie dough. (This is your aerobic exercise for the day!!!)
> Spoon onto cookie sheet. Bake until done.
> Now here is the hard part: EAT THEM ALL YOURSELF!!!
> 
> Totally bad for my diabetes, but then no one came to help me eat them.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

How about this for a yarn bomb happening? Apparently the yarn bomb will be dismantled and then the afghans/blankets will be donated to a charity.
http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2012/08/12/hamilton-yarn-bomb-yukon.html

I am not sure how to get the picture of it posted on here so all I was able to do was provide the link to it.


----------



## BeaStitcher

myfanwy said:


> there is a trick, BeaStitcher- if your computer chair is one of these new comfy office chairs, it is quite easy to knit and scroll the screen while you read the postings. Sometimes I put the laptop near my armchair, and carry on reading and knitting at the same time- but I need to have the dogs in the garden because my side table that I use is just the right height for my big mutt Rufus to sweep everything off with one swipe from his tail- he is such a friendly fellow, he is always wagging that tail! Where it does become difficult is when you want to reply to something someone has said- that is when 5mmdpn's note pad to jot down just what you were doing before you got typing is a literal life saver. Brainfog hits more than those who can say it is the Fibromyalgia!


You're sure right, 5mmdpns. In fact, before it was mentioned, I was worried that my brain fog was the beginning of dimentia, alzhiemers or just getting older. Never thought of it being fibro.

I've got note pads all over the place, so will give that suggestion a try also. I have a compluter table attached to my comfy chair that swings around in front of me when I need it. Which seems to be all the time lately.

My little dog, Tashi, is my knitting nemesis. If I forget and lay my work down where she can get it, it's immediate nabbed and dragged all over the floor to get to her kennel eventually. Of course, it picks up every little bit of Bosley's (the English bulldog) hair within the race track that Tashi picks and is a tangled mess by the time I catch her.

Everyone here has been so helpful. Thank you all.

Bea


----------



## AZ Sticks

Not yet mjs- we go back to the doctor on Thursday for a follow up and we will talk to him about diet among other things. I hope your friend is feeling better - this is a difficult disease. Sandi/AZ



mjs said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have food instructions for the colitis? One of my friends is going through this and the first doctor basically said nothing and then she got a GI guy and has to avoid all roughage for the time being. She is improving well, but having to take insulin temporarily because of the steroid doses.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

siouxann - believe me when i say you are so welcome any time you have the time to join us - we love having you. a lot of us don't work so we have more time than those that do work.

one thing about living in a small town is there is usually no traffic to speak about.

sam



siouxann said:


> Is there still room around the table for a VERY late arrival? I honestly don't know where the days go. I'm always late getting home on Friday nights due to traffic, so very seldom do I get to arrive at the party on time.
> This past week I went to a funeral for a friend who had cancer. It was a sad time, she had fought it but it was a very aggressive form, and in less than a year from the first diagnosis, she was dead.
> Sam, I've copied your receipt for the cheesecake. It sounds like it would be great for a party around the hols.
> I finally have the start of ONE zucchini. A week or so ago, someone mentioned bees. I haven't seen any, but I went out with a Q-Tip and tried pollinating the blossoms, and one of them actually took! I also have FOUR cucumbers. What a harvest!


----------



## preston

"weed rain" - i like that siouxann -- exactly the kind of rains we have been having.

sam



siouxann said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are your temperatures cooling down yet- for so many in the US it has been such a long hot summer!?
> 
> 
> 
> It's perhaps a degree or two cooler, but so far it isn't very noticible. We're on water restrictions, so the lawns are mostly brown. My son-in-law mows the grass so short that brown is its normal color. The only things growing lushly are the weeds. Every few days we have what I call a "weed rain". The only plants that benefit from it are those weeds. However, I hate winter and the accompanying snow/ice/freezing rain so much that I seldom complain about the heat.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

lovely joe - what wonderful memories you must have of them.

sam



Joe P said:


> as we speak it is 100 degrees here in McQueeney, Texas 40 or so miles from San Antonio. I just got up from my nap, I don't know why I get so exhausted. Oh, I worked on the phone and letters and pleading to get Mother's Ensure from her HMO and she now gets 93 of them every month, finally. I applied for this a week or so before July 18th and have been on the phone every day following up. The bolt locks and handle on her lenai door have been on the fix it list for over a month as well. Finally today I got resolve for both of these things. I suppose you all think I am nuts but it is such a long process to get the things done for her and I don't give any space I just keep calling and calling. I can be so nice on the phone as my Grandmother use to say, "Joe, kill them with kindness." Don't you just love it?
> 
> I am going to print the poem I wrote about my Aunt (I am her nephew-in-law) she died on the 9th in Virginia.
> 
> Oh, by the way I spelled and used there as their in few spots on purpose making it more personal for me.
> 
> There's a woman and man in my life forever
> Naylor Place and the brick home was their house
> but their home was in their heart.
> I know so because they shared their home
> but gave me their heart.
> 
> My father in heaven bless these two again
> I have always had them in my heart and my soul
> because they were inclusive of me
> whatever I was or where I was
> because they trusted and loved me.
> 
> I was not their son I was their friend
> I was their confidante


----------



## AZ Sticks

I didn't get back yesterday and now 10 more pages to read!! Somebody is always out here chatting...there is comfort in that thought! Sam - Thanks for hosting again - you are always so welcoming to new and old TPers alike. I hope that Hickory is resting and saving up her energy for another round! As I recall I saw pics of the last litter and the pups were so cute. DH and I are going to try the "pet free" course for a while...we lost our last furbaby Dutch(15 year old Chow/Shep mix)a few months ago and we were hoping to do some traveling- if that isn't going to happen due to DH's health issues then we will probably be looking to rescue - that is the only way we have ever gotten our furbabies and they are always such a joy. Until that happens I will just put my scraps out for a couple of bob tailed feral cats that have decided to use our fenced acre as a "safe zone" since Dutch isn't here to run them off anymore....she just loved to chase them out of the yard - great sport! - I am going to go back to reading and I will jump in with my 2 cents periodically! Have a great week! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## preston

wow wow and wow

sam



5mmdpns said:


> How about this for a yarn bomb happening? Apparently the yarn bomb will be dismantled and then the afghans/blankets will be donated to a charity.
> http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2012/08/12/hamilton-yarn-bomb-yukon.html
> 
> I am not sure how to get the picture of it posted on here so all I was able to do was provide the link to it.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Sam - I'll take all the positive stuff I can get! We go back to see the Doctor on Thursday and I have a list of questions a mile long - until then he is taking 2 different inflammatory drugs - Prednisone and Asacol - I hope to hear that the meds are temporary to get the symptoms under control - they both have some serious side effects - Besides the fact that he was just talking about having to take so many meds for other issues.... More will be revealed!! - Sandi/AZ


preston said:


> sandi - bummers - sending your husband lots of positive and healing energy - some for you also - what does one do for Ulcerative Colitis? we are all here for you sandi so let us hear from you as often as you have time for.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

waterdragon said:


> By chance do you know the title. I have only found instructions for the throw method so far. The ladies I teach are elderly and have just now decided to learn because they feel they have the time and limited funds to purchase gifts for grandchildren. I think they also like it to socialize. They don't like to take classes at places like JoAnn's because of the cost and feeling self conscious. They get fustrated easily and like the classes because I gear it to wherever they are and they don't like the computer to learn. I never intended to teach but was asked. We have several ladies who knit at church who do better than I but they won't ask them for help. I do it for free as a part of our Prayer Shawl Ministry. We have several people who crochet and knit who like to participate. Our homebound even join in by contributing shawls, yarn or $ to buy yarn.


The oldest in our group learned to knit when she was ninety. From time to time I have been extremely concerned about what was happening mentally, when she would just hold the knitting and ask what she should do. But recently apparently she began taking some prescription, and what a difference. She does not use the computer so I print out patterns of interest, primarily dish cloths, and she has a grand time knitting them, even managing short rows on her own. She was ninety-four last winter. She has made three afghans and two lap blankets and will begin another afghan this fall.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks so much! I appreciate the hugs!! I started a cute headband/earwarmer that is just knitting in the round once you join and twist - pretty brainless which is just what I need right now. I saw that you made salsa - I have never canned salsa but I have my go to Pico de Gallo and I could use some of those home grown tomatoes of yours!! I wanted to answer you - now back to catching up!! Have a great week- Sandi/AZ



gottastch said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sandi! Sorry to hear about your DH!!! Maybe a small, easy knitting project is what you need right now...some easy dishcloths maybe?? My go-to pattern is called "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth" and can be found if you use those words to search. Also, Sam sent me a knit, round dishcloth that uses short-rows that looks intriguing to me. At least now that there is a diagnosis, finding out what to do will help ease the symptoms and get him to feeling better ASAP...once the foot gets fixed. I'm sending you virtual BIG hugs
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks for the well wishes for DH - I am going to wait until we see the doctor for dietary recommendations - then I will start researching on the internet - DD the vegetarian already has ordered him a juicing book - things will definitively be changing around here food wise - not that it will be a bad thing for either of us! I hope you have a good week- Sandi/AZ



orcagrandma said:


> AZ sticks I was recently diagnosed with Crohns or ulcerative colitis. I was in the hospital two yrs ago when that happened. It is no fun and you can't always, or at least I can't, tell what to stay away from. Roughage is hard to take but you still need it, so it is a catch22, do I or don't I, that is the question, so I just eat what I want and be sick if it happens and take my meds. Carafate is what I take but it also constipates really bad so you need roughage. What do you do? Hope he does well.


----------



## mjs

AZ Sticks said:


> Not yet mjs- we go back to the doctor on Thursday for a follow up and we will talk to him about diet among other things. I hope your friend is feeling better - this is a difficult disease. Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have food instructions for the colitis? One of my friends is going through this and the first doctor basically said nothing and then she got a GI guy and has to avoid all roughage for the time being. She is improving well, but having to take insulin temporarily because of the steroid doses.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

She is doing well and is back in the pool and returned to work - after about six weeks. We have wondered why her first trip to the ER resulted in nothing but two more weeks of misery before she was hospitalized. But she seems to be healing well. Some of us are horrified that she had what I think must have been a sigmoid colonoscopy rather than the full thing done by a non-gastroenterologist recommended by her doctor. We've got great gastr... here so there is no reason not to go to them. So while she was in the hospital they did a colonoscopy and got her diagnosed.


----------



## mjs

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sam - I'll take all the positive stuff I can get! We go back to see the Doctor on Thursday and I have a list of questions a mile long - until then he is taking 2 different inflammatory drugs - Prednisone and Asacol - I hope to hear that the meds are temporary to get the symptoms under control - they both have some serious side effects - Besides the fact that he was just talking about having to take so many meds for other issues.... More will be revealed!! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandi - bummers - sending your husband lots of positive and healing energy - some for you also - what does one do for Ulcerative Colitis? we are all here for you sandi so let us hear from you as often as you have time for.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

These are the drugs I've heard friends here talk about.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi 5 - I'm finding out a lot about this condition without going to the doctors! The doctor had talked to DH before I was called into the "recovery room" - of course he didn't remember even seeing the doctor....so I asked to speak to the Doc and he came back and gave me the diagnosis and told me he would be calling in the RX - he said "we will get him squared away" so until we sit down with him that's really all I know - I started to look on the net and it was a little overwhelming and a lot discouraging to tell you the truth - having just discovered that 5 months in a wheelchair didn't do the trick of healing the bones in his foot --- this is just a little much at the moment. But, we will just keeping moving forward....that's just what we do! Have a wonderful week! - Sandi/AZ PS: A couple of years ago I would have been making plans for us to do a poker run....I really miss our rides.



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandi - bummers - sending your husband lots of positive and healing energy - some for you also - what does one do for Ulcerative Colitis? we are all here for you sandi so let us hear from you as often as you have time for.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This condition is the same as colitis and diverticulitis, just by a different name. Many more people have this and it would be simple if it was only given one name. It is very rare to have this in the small intestine as it occurs only 2% of the time in the small intestine and 98% of the time in the large intestine. Unfortunately by the time the person feels pain from this condition, the intestines have been so badly deteriorated from this disease. It takes months to recover and you are never really fully recovered from it.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

BeaStitcher said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a trick, BeaStitcher- if your computer chair is one of these new comfy office chairs, it is quite easy to knit and scroll the screen while you read the postings. Sometimes I put the laptop near my armchair, and carry on reading and knitting at the same time- but I need to have the dogs in the garden because my side table that I use is just the right height for my big mutt Rufus to sweep everything off with one swipe from his tail- he is such a friendly fellow, he is always wagging that tail! Where it does become difficult is when you want to reply to something someone has said- that is when 5mmdpn's note pad to jot down just what you were doing before you got typing is a literal life saver. Brainfog hits more than those who can say it is the Fibromyalgia!
> 
> 
> 
> You're sure right, 5mmdpns. In fact, before it was mentioned, I was worried that my brain fog was the beginning of dimentia, alzhiemers or just getting older. Never thought of it being fibro.
> 
> I've got note pads all over the place, so will give that suggestion a try also. I have a compluter table attached to my comfy chair that swings around in front of me when I need it. Which seems to be all the time lately.
> 
> My little dog, Tashi, is my knitting nemesis. If I forget and lay my work down where she can get it, it's immediate nabbed and dragged all over the floor to get to her kennel eventually. Of course, it picks up every little bit of Bosley's (the English bulldog) hair within the race track that Tashi picks and is a tangled mess by the time I catch her.
> 
> Everyone here has been so helpful. Thank you all.
> 
> Bea
Click to expand...

Bea, please dont be upset with yourself over the things you can not control. There are things that I have learned to adapt to my lifestyle so that it is still satisfying for me to live. If I am unable to do something due to the limitations of fibromyalgia, then I dont do them. One of the things I am not able to do anymore is the multitasking. It is make the list and prioritize them. Do one thing at a time until the list is completed. And I have learned that some things can be put off until tomorrow. There are many things that we all desire to change in our lives but I have learned that along the life's pathway, there are more roses to stop and smell along the way. It is not about "getting there at all costs" it is about enjoying the path as you go along your journey. Hugs.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> wow wow and wow
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this for a yarn bomb happening? Apparently the yarn bomb will be dismantled and then the afghans/blankets will be donated to a charity.
> http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2012/08/12/hamilton-yarn-bomb-yukon.html
> 
> I am not sure how to get the picture of it posted on here so all I was able to do was provide the link to it.
Click to expand...

I would like to say that the brown and white ripple afghan was the one I made, but like they say, "in my dreams". haha, it is a large yarn bomb!


----------



## 5mmdpns

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi 5 - I'm finding out a lot about this condition without going to the doctors! The doctor had talked to DH before I was called into the "recovery room" - of course he didn't remember even seeing the doctor....so I asked to speak to the Doc and he came back and gave me the diagnosis and told me he would be calling in the RX - he said "we will get him squared away" so until we sit down with him that's really all I know - I started to look on the net and it was a little overwhelming and a lot discouraging to tell you the truth - having just discovered that 5 months in a wheelchair didn't do the trick of healing the bones in his foot --- this is just a little much at the moment. But, we will just keeping moving forward....that's just what we do! Have a wonderful week! - Sandi/AZ PS: A couple of years ago I would have been making plans for us to do a poker run....I really miss our rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandi - bummers - sending your husband lots of positive and healing energy - some for you also - what does one do for Ulcerative Colitis? we are all here for you sandi so let us hear from you as often as you have time for.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This condition is the same as colitis and diverticulitis, just by a different name. Many more people have this and it would be simple if it was only given one name. It is very rare to have this in the small intestine as it occurs only 2% of the time in the small intestine and 98% of the time in the large intestine. Unfortunately by the time the person feels pain from this condition, the intestines have been so badly deteriorated from this disease. It takes months to recover and you are never really fully recovered from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sandi, one of the things you need to stay away from in order for these ulcerations to heal, is anything acidic like oranges, lemons. They also say to stay away from caffeine and soda pop. The softer the food is the better. Stay away from fats/oils. Keep the meats to fish and poultry. Eat many small meals throughout the day rather than three large meals. Also eating probiotic yogurt daily and drinking buttermilk helps to heal up the digestive track. While healing up, stay away from high fiber foods and any fruit with seeds in it like strawberries and raspberries. Lots of liquids also help with the digestion of foods.


----------



## pammie1234

Hairspray: If you drink the spirits instead of putting it on your hair, you won't care what your hair looks like!

I may be wrong here, but I think it is ok to mentions things on TP that are concerns, but not to dwell on them. If something is mentioned that starts a bantering between a few people, then that needs to stop. Just informing others does not bother me. If someone in Australia has had a lot of wildfires, I would like to know. I might not know otherwise. I honestly didn't know about the incident until I read it on TP. I don't want to comment, but I was glad to know. Just my 2 cents, and please don't start a huge dialogue about it! Love you all!


----------



## pammie1234

The Yankees just hit a grand slam! Now I am upset! LOL


----------



## jmai5421

pammie1234 said:


> Hairspray: If you drink the spirits instead of putting it on your hair, you won't care what your hair looks like!
> 
> I may be wrong here, but I think it is ok to mentions things on TP that are concerns, but not to dwell on them. If something is mentioned that starts a bantering between a few people, then that needs to stop. Just informing others does not bother me. If someone in Australia has had a lot of wildfires, I would like to know. I might not know otherwise. I honestly didn't know about the incident until I read it on TP. I don't want to comment, but I was glad to know. Just my 2 cents, and please don't start a huge dialogue about it! Love you all!


Me too Pammie. It is wierd that Mfanwy knew about it before us and you living in TX. I finally heard it on the evening news or parts. DH did not have the volume loud enough for me. I did not have my hearing aids in. I will find the Mpls newspaper on line and read it there. Thank you Mfanwy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry that you feel that people don't care about the shooting. I have seen a lot on the internet. * I think we are all concerned about the violence toward innocent victims, but I agree with someone else that said that that could be another thread instead of on the TP.* My DM gets very frustrated with me because I don't like to watch the news. It is because it makes me sad. When I was watching the other day, within 3 minutes, they had 3 different stories of things that were depressing. I want this forum to remain light, friendly, and informative. I also hope that no one will use this forum to voice feelings over the up-coming election in the US. I get enough of that on TV. I am not intending to be offensive, I just feel that we need to stick to the true meaning of the TP.
Click to expand...

Pammie this is what you said. So now you have changed your tune?


----------



## pammie1234

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry that you feel that people don't care about the shooting. I have seen a lot on the internet. * I think we are all concerned about the violence toward innocent victims, but I agree with someone else that said that that could be another thread instead of on the TP.* My DM gets very frustrated with me because I don't like to watch the news. It is because it makes me sad. When I was watching the other day, within 3 minutes, they had 3 different stories of things that were depressing. I want this forum to remain light, friendly, and informative. I also hope that no one will use this forum to voice feelings over the up-coming election in the US. I get enough of that on TV. I am not intending to be offensive, I just feel that we need to stick to the true meaning of the TP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pammie this is what you said. So now you have changed your tune?
Click to expand...

I did say that because it was becoming a problem. I don't think mentioning something once is making a big deal out of it. This incident was mentioned, no one got upset, and we moved on. That wasn't what was happening in the earlier post. We talk about illnesses that aren't pleasant either. I just don't like the arguing that can come with certain topics. Some people like to argue about topics, I don't. I am sorry that I was not clear to you.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks 5 - I am cutting and pasting all the info so I can share it with DH - I appreciate everyone's input and encouragment. - Sandi/AZ


5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 5 - I'm finding out a lot about this condition without going to the doctors! The doctor had talked to DH before I was called into the "recovery room" - of course he didn't remember even seeing the doctor....so I asked to speak to the Doc and he came back and gave me the diagnosis and told me he would be calling in the RX - he said "we will get him squared away" so until we sit down with him that's really all I know - I started to look on the net and it was a little overwhelming and a lot discouraging to tell you the truth - having just discovered that 5 months in a wheelchair didn't do the trick of healing the bones in his foot --- this is just a little much at the moment. But, we will just keeping moving forward....that's just what we do! Have a wonderful week! - Sandi/AZ PS: A couple of years ago I would have been making plans for us to do a poker run....I really miss our rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandi - bummers - sending your husband lots of positive and healing energy - some for you also - what does one do for Ulcerative Colitis? we are all here for you sandi so let us hear from you as often as you have time for.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This condition is the same as colitis and diverticulitis, just by a different name. Many more people have this and it would be simple if it was only given one name. It is very rare to have this in the small intestine as it occurs only 2% of the time in the small intestine and 98% of the time in the large intestine. Unfortunately by the time the person feels pain from this condition, the intestines have been so badly deteriorated from this disease. It takes months to recover and you are never really fully recovered from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sandi, one of the things you need to stay away from in order for these ulcerations to heal, is anything acidic like oranges, lemons. They also say to stay away from caffeine and soda pop. The softer the food is the better. Stay away from fats/oils. Keep the meats to fish and poultry. Eat many small meals throughout the day rather than three large meals. Also eating probiotic yogurt daily and drinking buttermilk helps to heal up the digestive track. While healing up, stay away from high fiber foods and any fruit with seeds in it like strawberries and raspberries. Lots of liquids also help with the digestion of foods.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> thank you oddball.
> 
> Myfany(sp), are those your white roses in your little picture with your name and all. They are so beautiful. I always like what you say and your respect of everyone and your sense of peace. You inspire me.
> 
> I need to get to making dinner for the step son. joe p


the photo in the avatar was taken by my cousin Karen- I had given the roses to her for her birthday while I stayed with them in Glasgow, Scotland last September- they bloomed beautifully for roses from Tesco- opening gradually- and lasted almost three weeks- my mutt Rufus 'pruned' severely my last white rose, and it finally died. I plan on planting a white climber for my two last cats, over their grave, hopefully next winter!
Thank you for your kind words Joe! you never know one day we might meet up at a real tea party, not this virtual one- I would love to see the work you do! You work so hard to make a lovely home- and be there for the 'oldies'!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm glad to hear that she's recovering well - this is going to be a road isn't it?? Ok here we go- Sandi/AZ


mjs said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet mjs- we go back to the doctor on Thursday for a follow up and we will talk to him about diet among other things. I hope your friend is feeling better - this is a difficult disease. Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - I should never wait until Sunday to check the Tea Party!!!! I've missed 32 pages of fun! I will go back later and catch up - I hope everyone is well this weekend. I don't know what happened to this week, DH went in for a colonoscopy and Gastroscopy on Thursday - so Wednesday was "prep" day - which he HATES - and after the proceedures on Thursday the Dr. told us he has Ulcerative Colitis. He's been fighting the symptoms for a couple of months and didn't want to see the doctor until he got out of the wheelchair for his foot surgery (that didn't work and needs to be redone) Poor guy - He is really bummed - I have so much on my mind that I can't even sit still to knit- I got plenty done on Thursday, but since then I haven't been able to concentrate - So I am going to go start dinner, and this evening I will catch up with all of you! See you soon! - Sandi/AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have food instructions for the colitis? One of my friends is going through this and the first doctor basically said nothing and then she got a GI guy and has to avoid all roughage for the time being. She is improving well, but having to take insulin temporarily because of the steroid doses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is doing well and is back in the pool and returned to work - after about six weeks. We have wondered why her first trip to the ER resulted in nothing but two more weeks of misery before she was hospitalized. But she seems to be healing well. Some of us are horrified that she had what I think must have been a sigmoid colonoscopy rather than the full thing done by a non-gastroenterologist recommended by her doctor. We've got great gastr... here so there is no reason not to go to them. So while she was in the hospital they did a colonoscopy and got her diagnosed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry that you feel that people don't care about the shooting. I have seen a lot on the internet. * I think we are all concerned about the violence toward innocent victims, but I agree with someone else that said that that could be another thread instead of on the TP.* My DM gets very frustrated with me because I don't like to watch the news. It is because it makes me sad. When I was watching the other day, within 3 minutes, they had 3 different stories of things that were depressing. I want this forum to remain light, friendly, and informative. I also hope that no one will use this forum to voice feelings over the up-coming election in the US. I get enough of that on TV. I am not intending to be offensive, I just feel that we need to stick to the true meaning of the TP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pammie this is what you said. So now you have changed your tune?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did say that because it was becoming a problem. I don't think mentioning something once is making a big deal out of it. This incident was mentioned, no one got upset, and we moved on. That wasn't what was happening in the earlier post. We talk about illnesses that aren't pleasant either. I just don't like the arguing that can come with certain topics. Some people like to argue about topics, I don't. I am sorry that I was not clear to you.
Click to expand...

I agree with you Pammie. 
5mmdpn's chose to PM me further with her opinions. I am not prepared to make an issue out of the news broadcast- I was concerned because so many of our 'regulars' are from Texas- and may have been affected.
As I said earlier, I am not one to start argueing- I avoid argument, unless I see real injustice.


----------



## pammie1234

myfanwy, you and I have done nothing wrong. I am like you and avoid arguments. I am not going to sucked into one either. I think that is what makes this TP so much better. There really has not been the drama that used to occur. I appreciate your concern. I think that is what is great about this TP, there is acceptance of everyone.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think that I have gotten everything read - my eyes are crossed haha! I send healing wishes to Ceili, Marianne's Mom, Bea, Ms.Tess, Strawberry4, and anyone else with aches and pains!! Welcome to Amy from Arizona - we may be neighbors! and Welcome back to Bulldog! Better late than never to Siouxann!! Great Pics Daralene you and hubby look so happy! and the groundhog is a hoot- though I know they can be destructive... Myfanwy - I love your sunrise picture!! It is just lovely - I hope Fale is settling in - you know sometimes folks just aren't happy and don't realize that changing where they are won't change that - I hope in time he will realize he is where he needs to be - with you!! Poledra - I love that sweater - my vote is for a light colored solid to really show off the detail. JoeP - beautiful poem!! Marianne - sending you strength to deal with whatever is next and I think you should start your birthday early!!! Happy Saturday!!! Settleg - empty nest... do you have big plans for all your extra room?? That house is going to be really quiet!!Dreamweaver I hope you mom settles down and you feel like working in your studio. I have been "decluttering" my office/workroom and it feels pretty good! - your burglar story is another reason I think we all should have pups....mine would never let anyone get into the house without making a huge racket. I know I have left someone out or missed something - but be assured that I am so glad you are all out there in Tea Party Land having a cuppa - or in my case this evening...I'm joining Dreamweaver with a nice glass of vino!! Monday down - time to make a list for tomorrow so I don't get lost and forget to do something important!!! I have always been a list maker - now I am reaping the rewards of that habit...my DH thinks I'm so on top of everything hahaha! Have a wonderful week - I'll be back - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> I may be wrong here, but I think it is ok to mentions things on TP that are concerns, but not to dwell on them. If something is mentioned that starts a bantering between a few people, then that needs to stop. Just informing others does not bother me. If someone in Australia has had a lot of wildfires, I would like to know. I might not know otherwise. I honestly didn't know about the incident until I read it on TP. I don't want to comment, but I was glad to know. Just my 2 cents, and please don't start a huge dialogue about it! Love you all!


Thank you for that Pammie. I was just waiting to get caught up before commenting. I know this is a place for light conversation..... but I think it is only natural to mention a breaking news event.... especially as it may be affecting some on KP.. After all, some of the personal things we share are not particularly light hearted.... I'm glad it was brought up because I also had not seen it and can now go off and become informed. No deep discussions needed.... just nice to know others are concerned....

Thanks for the city info. I'm off to do that too.....


----------



## pammie1234

I got in the pool today, and so did a lot of water in my ear! I have done everything I can and I still can't get it out. So frustrating, plus, I can't hear too well. The TV is blaring! Hopefully, it will eventually dry up without causing any problems. Isn't it funny how irritating something can be?

For all of you on Weight Watchers. I have been so good for the last few days, but today, I am so hungry! I ate a big breakfast and thought that would last me. Got hungry, so I ate peanut butter and apple. Still hungry! Now I have to figure out what I can eat! 

For you peanut butter lovers. My DD got Jiff Crunchy Natural. It is the same points as reduced fat, 5 pts for 2 tablespoons, and is really good. It isn't as solid as the regular, but doesn't have to be stirred. Try it! I don't know if it is available outside the US or not, but worth checking out.


----------



## KatyNora

Just want to pop on before time to fix the doggie dinner, to thank everyone for so many happy birthday wishes. It has been a quiet day, but that's how I like them. Lots of knitting time so far, with a little detour for reading. DD called from NYC to "deliver" my birthday gift. She has booked the flight for me to go to New York for Christmas! Pretty good birthday gift, huh? Everyone have a great evening. I have to go feed those dogs - and open a bottle of wine. :lol:


----------



## pammie1234

Thanks for the city info. I'm off to do that too.....[/quote]

Let me know if that is the wrong website and I will look it up for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hairspray: If you drink the spirits instead of putting it on your hair, you won't care what your hair looks like!
> 
> I may be wrong here, but I think it is ok to mentions things on TP that are concerns, but not to dwell on them. If something is mentioned that starts a bantering between a few people, then that needs to stop. Just informing others does not bother me. If someone in Australia has had a lot of wildfires, I would like to know. I might not know otherwise. I honestly didn't know about the incident until I read it on TP. I don't want to comment, but I was glad to know. Just my 2 cents, and please don't start a huge dialogue about it! Love you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too Pammie. It is wierd that Mfanwy knew about it before us and you living in TX. I finally heard it on the evening news or parts. DH did not have the volume loud enough for me. I did not have my hearing aids in. I will find the Mpls newspaper on line and read it there. Thank you Mfanwy.
Click to expand...

The wierdity is caused by the time difference, - while you largely are going into afternoon, the day before us- we have our morning news broadcast- it seemed so wrong that there was another mass shooting so soon after the last. 
I am not prepared to labour the point- 
I was not making a point- but offering sympathy if any one we knew had been affected by it. 
Thus 911, for me is always 10/11 because I saw the news broacast early morning of the tenth- and had the mis-fortune of watching on the broadcast the second impact of the towers. I recall being so distressed that I rang my father at three- and he thought I was taken ill. But rang me about an hour later to apologise, because by then he had had a chance to wake up and had turned on the television himself. 
We had a long segment on the morning news this morning about the wisdom of disaster reporting, because New Zealand is still recovering from the disasters in Canterbury, from the Earthquakes. OK relatively small numbers, about 180 dead in the February 22nd Quake- but at the distance I was from my daughter, brother, and ex-husband- it was a nerve wracking experience knowing that it was futile to ring- having picked up the initial broadcast on my telephone- while on the bus. My daughter is very good at texting when it is possible- but one of the first things we realised is that the mobile networks were down- and a lot of people had only cordless phones which also need a power network to operate. I have a young friend who had just stepped off a veranda, that shot up to the heavens, and just two weeks prior had left her job as a lawyer working in the CTV building where about 110 people were crushed to death. It is hard to explain the nerve wrack of simply not knowing whether there will be another serious aftershock, Canterbury is still rocking- but it does not make headline news- particularly for you all in the States. I know I have been a bit overwhelmed by my personal problems in recent weeks- but usually the TP is a caring community, and I had not anticipated having someone 'jump down my throat' over one post.


----------



## pammie1234

KatyNora, I am so sorry that I missed saying Happy Birthday! I'm so excited about your present to NYC! How thoughtful of your DD. It is so nice when we get something special from our loved ones.


----------



## Marianne818

bellestarr12 said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Tess - sorry about your injury but so happy thay your eye and vision are ok. Speaking from experience, I know how great it is to have a supportive hubby (of course, his hobbies are much more expensive than mine)
> 
> Thanks to all for the recipes, look forward to trying them out soon.
> 
> Our yellow plums are now ripening and the first batch have been brought in (late for our area, but that's ok since this is the first time in 3 years that we've had any to speak of; the last 2 years we had late spring frosts after the blossoms were out.) They're very juicy, but don't have a long life. They do make a very soft jam. Does anyone have suggestions for what else could be done with them?
> 
> Should have pears in about 3-4 weeks. Have never seen or tasted prickly pears, how do they compare?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night.
> 
> 
> 
> Prickly pears don't taste much like pears at all - the name must be a comment on the shape, which could be pear-like if you have a good imagination! They're very sweet, but not really in the crisp apple and pear way. It's very hard to describe, so I'll quote from Carolyn Niethammer's "The Prickly Pear Cookbook":
> 
> "The flavor depends on the variety, ranging from comparison to watermelon or honeydew melon, to berry-like, or a bit like cucumbers. . . . others . . . have slightly musky flavor notes unlike anything I've ever tasted elsewhere." I'd say the ones I pick fall into the watermelon/berry-like category with a bit of the "slightly musky flavor notes" and are as delicious as their rich, sensuous color promises they will be.
> 
> I also read in Niethammer's book that they've become unwelcome non-natives in some areas of Australia, Indonesia, and South Africa, where they're crowding out native plants.
Click to expand...

I've had Prickly Pear Jam or jelly while visiting in Albuquerque, bought some to take back to the boys I think at Jack-a-Lope ;-) ? or some shop in town, I used to love my trips to Albq.! Was worth all the hospital time to have a bowl of red chili or green chili burgers! Oh my I so miss New Mexico!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> I wanted to show my face here on KP so here is a photo of a photo my sister took of us when we lived in Germany. Keep in mind we have been back here in the States 10 yrs. now so we are about 12 yrs. older now. Taken from our balcony. We had an efficiency apartment with the best view in all of Cologne. We needed a bigger place but didn't want to leave where we were. My best friend took the next photo of us when she came to visit us. Taken down along the Rhine near the Cathedral where there is one ethnic restaurant after the other. Such fun to graze there and leisurely walk along the Rhine. Lovely memories.


Love the pictures, is nice to see such a warm and charming couple love the back drop ;-)


----------



## Dreamweaver

http://www.bing.com/search?q=Swimmer%27s+Ear+Home+Remedies&FORM=R5FD4

Pammie... it is the right site and I have just signed up for EVERYTHING... Just what I need, more e-mail!! The above site has some home remedies for swimmer's ear... or a search for swimmer's ear will give more info.... A little rubbing alcohol in a little water droped in ear will dry out the water but i don't remember the amounts. I used to keep it made up all the time when the girls were home and using the pool... They spent more time under the water than on top!!!


----------



## Edith M

My goodness, it is 9 o'clock already. I am finally caught up again. I saw my cardiologist today and he said I was in pretty good shape but he still has some concerns. Therefore I will have an upper GI on Friday and a Thyroid test as well. He did say I was probaly being too cautious with my salt intake and suggested I add a little salt to my diet. He also took me off one more medication. I'm all for that, I hate taking pills.

Prayers for healing for all who need them.

Daralene and Myfawny, your pictures are so nice. Wish I were able to post some of mine. I have some really great sunsets and a grasshopper that I thought came out nice.

Joe, your poetic tribute is beautiful. You are such a caring person.

Dreamweaver, sure hope you and your Mom are faring better. As a Mom being looked after by my son I can assure you your Mom appreciates all you do and you will be blessed for it. It is not easy to depend on your child. The reversal in roles is maddening.

AS for lists, I learned from my father as well as my husband to rely on them. I used to call my hubby my Pencil Technician. Give him a yellow legal pad and a number 2 pencil and he could become a millionaire in less time than you could say millionaire. At least it looked good on paper. My biggest problem with my own lists is I can never remember where I left them.

Sam, did I mention the reciepes sound so good? Even the squab. I will use the Cornish Game Hens I have in the freezer. I tried the honey on my peanut butter and coconut sandwich. It was good but a little sweeter than I like.
Thanks again for hosting, Sam. And now I must say good night to all. See you tomorrow.


----------



## preston

pammie - you are totally right - mentioning something does no harm - and discussing it is fine unless it creates some discord - which it can. you should not have mocked for your comments and for that i am sorry. i wish it would stop - it is more discordant than talking about the shooting.

so stick with us pammie - we love having you around just as often as you can make it.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> I also will pass on the first recipe. Cheesecake sounds delicious.
> Jynx it sounds like you have to much on your plate. Hoping you get rid of that cough and get your other issues taken care of. Wishing you the best with the situation with your mother.
> I have been following the tea party for a few weeks. I find this group fair minded and friendly. Something has been bothering me and I wanted to ask for your input.
> I think most of you have heard of the mass shooting at the temple in Oak Creek Wi. It seems no one cares. The one time it was mentioned on the forum there were only two people that responded and one of them was me.
> I am hoping it is not because the people killed were sikh.
> This a very peaceful religion. They have said they are praying for the shooters family. Doesn't anyone care or was everyone just to busy to respond? Jinx
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry that you feel that people don't care about the shooting. I have seen a lot on the internet. * I think we are all concerned about the violence toward innocent victims, but I agree with someone else that said that that could be another thread instead of on the TP.* My DM gets very frustrated with me because I don't like to watch the news. It is because it makes me sad. When I was watching the other day, within 3 minutes, they had 3 different stories of things that were depressing. I want this forum to remain light, friendly, and informative. I also hope that no one will use this forum to voice feelings over the up-coming election in the US. I get enough of that on TV. I am not intending to be offensive, I just feel that we need to stick to the true meaning of the TP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pammie this is what you said. So now you have changed your tune?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did say that because it was becoming a problem. I don't think mentioning something once is making a big deal out of it. This incident was mentioned, no one got upset, and we moved on. That wasn't what was happening in the earlier post. We talk about illnesses that aren't pleasant either. I just don't like the arguing that can come with certain topics. Some people like to argue about topics, I don't. I am sorry that I was not clear to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

5mmdpn thanks for this info. What do you think of Sabastian Shaper...it is a very light touch. Only need for a few days a week...when I go out.

5mmdpn said...
As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the hairspray you purchase does not have the alcohol that is drying to the hair, whereas the rubbing alcohol is. There are many forms of alcohol -- some of these alcohols are used as a binding agent to hold the ingredients together. Some alcohols are moisturizing alcohols. Rubbing alcohol is a drying and sterilizing agent and totally wrong for the hair.


----------



## preston

pammie - i use qtips to get the water out of my ears after i shower - don't know if that would work for you or not. it is a bother.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I got in the pool today, and so did a lot of water in my ear! I have done everything I can and I still can't get it out. So frustrating, plus, I can't hear too well. The TV is blaring! Hopefully, it will eventually dry up without causing any problems. Isn't it funny how irritating something can be?
> 
> For all of you on Weight Watchers. I have been so good for the last few days, but today, I am so hungry! I ate a big breakfast and thought that would last me. Got hungry, so I ate peanut butter and apple. Still hungry! Now I have to figure out what I can eat!
> 
> For you peanut butter lovers. My DD got Jiff Crunchy Natural. It is the same points as reduced fat, 5 pts for 2 tablespoons, and is really good. It isn't as solid as the regular, but doesn't have to be stirred. Try it! I don't know if it is available outside the US or not, but worth checking out.


----------



## preston

katynora - how lucky are you - what a great birthday present - makes it worth having a birthday.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Just want to pop on before time to fix the doggie dinner, to thank everyone for so many happy birthday wishes. It has been a quiet day, but that's how I like them. Lots of knitting time so far, with a little detour for reading. DD called from NYC to "deliver" my birthday gift. She has booked the flight for me to go to New York for Christmas! Pretty good birthday gift, huh? Everyone have a great evening. I have to go feed those dogs - and open a bottle of wine. :lol:


----------



## Joe P

Thank you all for the kind words of the poem of Aunt Frances and Uncle Bill. They were grand wonderful people and their daughter liz is wonderful to me as well. The apple does not fall far from the tree, kids.

You all are so kind about me and my work etc. It is a joy to be working again in the house and the garden since I have been ill. Joy pure joy. Thanks for all your support during the rough times and now during the good times too.

I have been practicing the grand today as the piano tuner was here and it sounds wonderful. I use to play well now I can hardly play a hymn. I have been trying to draw a sketch of the portrait of Aunt Frances and she looks like a a bull dog not the frail beautiful woman that she is. So, I have to hone my skill again. Once I get it I will watercolor it. I use to do so many of these for fun and now I have lost the touch. I use to make a few of her dresses and did their daughters pictures etc. I have had a full life of arts and worked so many years and did it at the early a.m.'s and then to work again because it was my passion. I love to work my passions. It was not a teaching job because it was my passion, being a cashier, waiter, janitor etc.etc. was not a passion but a means to do my passions. Does that make sense to anyone?

I miss the rush of doing the passion in the arts but I do it quietly at home now, it is not the same but somehow it seems somewhat satisfying to me as I age. I bet everyone of you think I am some weirdo. But, you know somehow I know you don't as you have heard me rave on and on before. When I was in graduate school in costume and drama at Catholic U in D.C. I use to costume plays from all up and down va. coast highway at night. That was another passion and the one play I remember was "I Do, I Do" done in a dinner theatre south of D.C. I am not bragging just letting you know a little of the past. It might be interesting to you or not whatever. he he.

Y'all take care and put all those people from all the shootings in your thoughts and prayers tonight and tomorrow. thanks, kids, love yaaaaa joe p.


----------



## gottastch

pammie1234 said:


> Hairspray: If you drink the spirits instead of putting it on your hair, you won't care what your hair looks like!
> 
> Hahahaha Pammie...I love it!!!!!


----------



## Joe P

wierdity ( love this word ) can I use it. he he. joe p



myfanwy said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hairspray: If you drink the spirits instead of putting it on your hair, you won't care what your hair looks like!
> 
> I may be wrong here, but I think it is ok to mentions things on TP that are concerns, but not to dwell on them. If something is mentioned that starts a bantering between a few people, then that needs to stop. Just informing others does not bother me. If someone in Australia has had a lot of wildfires, I would like to know. I might not know otherwise. I honestly didn't know about the incident until I read it on TP. I don't want to comment, but I was glad to know. Just my 2 cents, and please don't start a huge dialogue about it! Love you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too Pammie. It is wierd that Mfanwy knew about it before us and you living in TX. I finally heard it on the evening news or parts. DH did not have the volume loud enough for me. I did not have my hearing aids in. I will find the Mpls newspaper on line and read it there. Thank you Mfanwy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wierdity is caused by the time difference, - while you largely are going into afternoon, the day before us- we have our morning news broadcast- it seemed so wrong that there was another mass shooting so soon after the last.
> I am not prepared to labour the point-
> I was not making a point- but offering sympathy if any one we knew had been affected by it.
> Thus 911, for me is always 10/11 because I saw the news broacast early morning of the tenth- and had the mis-fortune of watching on the broadcast the second impact of the towers. I recall being so distressed that I rang my father at three- and he thought I was taken ill. But rang me about an hour later to apologise, because by then he had had a chance to wake up and had turned on the television himself.
> We had a long segment on the morning news this morning about the wisdom of disaster reporting, because New Zealand is still recovering from the disasters in Canterbury, from the Earthquakes. OK relatively small numbers, about 180 dead in the February 22nd Quake- but at the distance I was from my daughter, brother, and ex-husband- it was a nerve wracking experience knowing that it was futile to ring- having picked up the initial broadcast on my telephone- while on the bus. My daughter is very good at texting when it is possible- but one of the first things we realised is that the mobile networks were down- and a lot of people had only cordless phones which also need a power network to operate. I have a young friend who had just stepped off a veranda, that shot up to the heavens, and just two weeks prior had left her job as a lawyer working in the CTV building where about 110 people were crushed to death. It is hard to explain the nerve wrack of simply not knowing whether there will be another serious aftershock, Canterbury is still rocking- but it does not make headline news- particularly for you all in the States. I know I have been a bit overwhelmed by my personal problems in recent weeks- but usually the TP is a caring community, and I had not anticipated having someone 'jump down my throat' over one post.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i understand passion joe - when i had a garden it was a work of love - a passion for me to get it just right. reading has always been a passion for me. when one puts passion into anything it shows in the finsihed products - the shear joy of doing it.

i used to play the piano quite well - i think i could still find middle c - not sure about anything else. lol

sam



Joe P said:


> Thank you all for the kind words of the poem of Aunt Frances and Uncle Bill. They were grand wonderful people and their daughter liz is wonderful to me as well. The apple does not fall far from the tree, kids.
> 
> You all are so kind about me and my work etc. It is a joy to be working again in the house and the garden since I have been ill. Joy pure joy. Thanks for all your support during the rough times and now during the good times too.
> 
> I have been practicing the grand today as the piano tuner was here and it sounds wonderful. I use to play well now I can hardly play a hymn. I have been trying to draw a sketch of the portrait of Aunt Frances and she looks like a a bull dog not the frail beautiful woman that she is. So, I have to hone my skill again. Once I get it I will watercolor it. I use to do so many of these for fun and now I have lost the touch. I use to make a few of her dresses and did their daughters pictures etc. I have had a full life of arts and worked so many years and did it at the early a.m.'s and then to work again because it was my passion. I love to work my passions. It was not a teaching job because it was my passion, being a cashier, waiter, janitor etc.etc. was not a passion but a means to do my passions. Does that make sense to anyone?
> 
> I miss the rush of doing the passion in the arts but I do it quietly at home now, it is not the same but somehow it seems somewhat satisfying to me as I age. I bet everyone of you think I am some weirdo. But, you know somehow I know you don't as you have heard me rave on and on before. When I was in graduate school in costume and drama at Catholic U in D.C. I use to costume plays from all up and down va. coast highway at night. That was another passion and the one play I remember was "I Do, I Do" done in a dinner theatre south of D.C. I am not bragging just letting you know a little of the past. It might be interesting to you or not whatever. he he.
> 
> Y'all take care and put all those people from all the shootings in your thoughts and prayers tonight and tomorrow. thanks, kids, love yaaaaa joe p.


----------



## Ezenby

The DC-3 in the Yukon probably needs a little sweater. But the cause to place all this work is a grand idea.



5mmdpns said:


> How about this for a yarn bomb happening? Apparently the yarn bomb will be dismantled and then the afghans/blankets will be donated to a charity.
> http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2012/08/12/hamilton-yarn-bomb-yukon.html
> 
> I am not sure how to get the picture of it posted on here so all I was able to do was provide the link to it.


----------



## Joe P

Sam, you come on down and we will do a duet on the old grand. he he. Gardening can and is fulfilling but with the heat I just barely get out there/



preston said:


> i understand passion joe - when i had a garden it was a work of love - a passion for me to get it just right. reading has always been a passion for me. when one puts passion into anything it shows in the finsihed products - the shear joy of doing it.
> 
> i used to play the piano quite well - i think i could still find middle c - not sure about anything else. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words of the poem of Aunt Frances and Uncle Bill. They were grand wonderful people and their daughter liz is wonderful to me as well. The apple does not fall far from the tree, kids.
> 
> You all are so kind about me and my work etc. It is a joy to be working again in the house and the garden since I have been ill. Joy pure joy. Thanks for all your support during the rough times and now during the good times too.
> 
> I have been practicing the grand today as the piano tuner was here and it sounds wonderful. I use to play well now I can hardly play a hymn. I have been trying to draw a sketch of the portrait of Aunt Frances and she looks like a a bull dog not the frail beautiful woman that she is. So, I have to hone my skill again. Once I get it I will watercolor it. I use to do so many of these for fun and now I have lost the touch. I use to make a few of her dresses and did their daughters pictures etc. I have had a full life of arts and worked so many years and did it at the early a.m.'s and then to work again because it was my passion. I love to work my passions. It was not a teaching job because it was my passion, being a cashier, waiter, janitor etc.etc. was not a passion but a means to do my passions. Does that make sense to anyone?
> 
> I miss the rush of doing the passion in the arts but I do it quietly at home now, it is not the same but somehow it seems somewhat satisfying to me as I age. I bet everyone of you think I am some weirdo. But, you know somehow I know you don't as you have heard me rave on and on before. When I was in graduate school in costume and drama at Catholic U in D.C. I use to costume plays from all up and down va. coast highway at night. That was another passion and the one play I remember was "I Do, I Do" done in a dinner theatre south of D.C. I am not bragging just letting you know a little of the past. It might be interesting to you or not whatever. he he.
> 
> Y'all take care and put all those people from all the shootings in your thoughts and prayers tonight and tomorrow. thanks, kids, love yaaaaa joe p.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

DH put chicken on the BBQ tonight and I sauteed thinly sliced zucchini and onion together for our side dish - yummy! It might be the end of the zucchini for this year as I think the 'squash bugs' have done their damage...I should have seen them sooner but I guess I wasn't paying attention. My goodness, almost time for bed for me again. I didn't get any knitting done today...can't hardly believe that; however, tomorrow is another day. Good-night all, sweet dreams, be well, chat soon


----------



## Joe P

I am watching "Tea and Sympathy" with Deborah Kerr on TCM. love it. joe p


----------



## orcagrandma

Sandi - I know everyone is meaning well here, but as I said, I have Ulcerative colitis/Crohns disease and please let me stress here that everyone is DIFFERENT that has it. What bothers one, doesn't another. It depends on how long you have had it and how long it has gone undiagnosed, which I must say, too many have gone undiagnosed far too long before this it is diagnosed simply because it mimics other diseases. By the time they really diagnose it their can be complications. However, prednisone, as bad as the other things it can cause, have saved my life many times and I will gladly take what it can bring over that. Don't worry about taking it now. They know more about prednisone now and it is usually reduced not too long after it is administered so as to avoid any complications. Once the ulcers have healed you can begin to add a food at a time to see what really bothers it and then avoid it altogether. Just take it one step at a time, don't panic, and the doctor will explain it more when you go back. Be glad they finally found what is making him sick and go from their. I wish him the best and I hope you can get some rest as you need it as much as he does girl.


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> How about this for a yarn bomb happening? Apparently the yarn bomb will be dismantled and then the afghans/blankets will be donated to a charity.
> http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2012/08/12/hamilton-yarn-bomb-yukon.html
> 
> I am not sure how to get the picture of it posted on here so all I was able to do was provide the link to it.


Someone knitted an airplane cozy!?!?! That's funny...


----------



## Marianne818

WOW, trying to get caught up on this weeks TP lots of posts and it's only Monday evening EST :lol: 
I have missed so much, just know all my beloved friends here that you have all been in the back of my mind and in my prayers daily. I did pop onto KP forum now and then, but seemed that as soon as I got on, I'd have to sign off and run back upstairs. 
Mom had a good day today, speech therapist is coming tomorrow and physical therapist will start on Wed. I'm taking everyone's advice and just doing the normal cleaning, mainly getting the dog hair off the furniture and floors :lol: I've done about half of the laundry today, should be able to finish it tomorrow. 
My sweet neighbors are going to come and pull the plants for me tomorrow (if it doesn't rain) my tomatoes just got too wet as did so much of the garden. 
They didn't have any problems drawing the blood this morning YEAH :thumbup: I have so much scar tissue from years of blood drawing and iv's that it isn't easy to find a spot, was lucky the nurse got it the first try ;-) 
As to the weight loss Sam, I have been working out on my bike thanks to Sorlena's suggestion of a bike trainer. While Mom was in the hospital the therapist allowed me to use a stationary bike, therapy was on the floor below her room so when she would nap I could be there and use a bike if one was available. Also I rarely have an appetite when I'm staying there with mom, breakfast is about all but would get a salad in the evenings. 
My prayers are with each that are in pain or going through tests and or medical issues. Of course my prayers are with all my friends/family here on the tea party. You are all special to me in your own ways. 
Thank you for your prayers and encouragement.


----------



## Marianne818

picture of the garden pickings yesterday.


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> pammie - you are totally right - mentioning something does no harm - and discussing it is fine unless it creates some discord - which it can. you should not have mocked for your comments and for that i am sorry. i wish it would stop - it is more discordant than talking about the shooting.
> 
> so stick with us pammie - we love having you around just as often as you can make it.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thank you, Sam, for your level tone and kindness as host for us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Needleme

jmai5421 said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, got the computer sorted at last and have just spent the last 2 hours reading all this week's posts - I'm afraid I gave up on trying to catch up on last week's!
> Rhubarb grows very easily here and when I was wee most people had a clump in their garden. We used to have a poke (paper bag) of sugar and a stick of raw rhubarb, and just dip and eat........delicious! You can also buy rhubarb and ginger jam over here, haven't had that for years, I must get some.
> I didn't even know you could eat prickly pears, and you can't buy them over here (unless anyone else knows different?) Amazing what you learn on this site.
> Lovely to see so many 'new' people on here, and of course all the 'oldies' too!
> Must get out into the garden (only to sit, DH does the work out there!) as the weather here's been great for the last week, but we've got rain forecast for tomorrow. DH and I are hoping to go up to Skye (the isle of) on Thursday, but that'll depend on the weather. Stunning scenery up there (and yes, I will try to post pics ) but if it rains the mist comes down and you see nothing! :lol:
> Hope all those who are ailing feel better soon. I'll pop back later, Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG We did the same thing with rhubarb. My grandparents and next door neighbors had lots of rhubarb and grandma would give us a bag with sugar and we would chew and suck on rhubarb dipped in the sugar bag. I didn't think anyone else did that sort of thing. She also made and canned rhubarb sauce. I now have a couple of rhubarb plants in my garden at home (birthday gift from my DD). I will be trying the rhubarb/cherry pie when I go back in two weeks. There is a Norwegian Rhubarb soup recipe that I will have to look up for anyone that wants it. It is really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We ate our rhubarb that way too! It was so sour. We also ate the gooseberries, blackcurrants and blackberries that grew in our garden, without washing them. My dad grew peas and he would get mad because we'd strip the plants and eat the peas, throwing the pods on the ground. I also ate tomatoes straight off the plant. In fact the most unhealthy snack I ever had was a big chunk of cheese. No wonder I was slim and healthy back then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brothder and I always ate out of the gardens. Sometimes we would just rub the dirt off in the grass if it wasn't bad. Carrots, we would take to either grandma or mom to wash but not peel. Grandpa would pick up kolarabe, use his pocket knife(not sterilized or washed) to slice for my brother and I. We were never sick. Yes, we ate strawberries, raspberries and grapes right out of the garden. Only the stuff from the orchard had to be taken in to be scrubbed because Grandpa sprayed. Sunday nite dinner was homegrown popcorn we would have to help shuck and blow the chaf out. I guess what was bad was the amount of butter grandpa put on the popcorn. Man, was it ever good. Yes, between meals of vegetables and limited meat and playing outside plus chores, I never worried about weight. I was very thin.
Click to expand...

What wonderful and delicious memories! Loved your post!


----------



## Ezenby

Joe P...you are a wonderful son. Taking care of two houses is daunting but the rewards are for your sweet memories later. So many on TP are caregivers for family and friends. Does this tell that TPrs are special? Yes, yes and yes.
Loved the poem Joe....I recently lost my son and your poem spoke to me. Thanks


----------



## orcagrandma

Awwwwww, I'm about to scratch my eyes out and I can't do that. I haven't had any pain from the surgery but the itching is the worst and is about to make me go crazy. The doc's office did call and said I could put warm compresses on it for the itching now instead of the ice so it helps for awhile but then it starts again and Ugggghhh. I have to take my mind off it somehow. I still can't go outside yet cause I'm afraid the authorities will be call on hubby. LOL It is getting where you can't have a legitimate surgery and go outside without someone thinking the worst. So I will stay inside for the time being for his sake. I can already tell it has helped my vision just hope I look good. My friend right out of surgery said I really looked better already so will see. Joe I know what you mean about having been in the arts in your earlier times. I have a passion for the ballet. I had a chance to go train with the NY City ballet when I was 16 but found out at an early age it was not what you could do but who you knew that got you to your dreams. The owner of the ballet company sent her daughter instead of me and I was the one picked to go and train by their master instructor because of the master class I was in that he taught for a week. Oh well, they may have killed my dream of dancing Swan Lake but they can never kill my desire that still swells within me when I watch it. I did take piano and like you mine is so out of tune I'm not sure I could play it if I had it tuned, but I try to play it anyway, but dancing is where my heart is. Marianne isn't it the pits when we rejoice over the little things like a nurse finding the vein in our arms. Ditto here. I wish you all the best.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I would never leave you! Thanks for the support. This Tea Party is such a special place. You have done a great job making it so. I thank you for that.

Dreamweaver, I have done all of that! I really don't understand why this water is being so stubborn! Sam, I did the Qtip thing too. I will just keep at it and hopefully it will be ok!

Marianne, those veggies look fabulous! I am green with envy!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Edith M said:


> Dreamweaver, sure hope you and your Mom are faring better. As a Mom being looked after by my son I can assure you your Mom appreciates all you do and you will be blessed for it. It is not easy to depend on your child. The reversal in roles is maddening.


Thanks, I do understand the role reversal. My frustration comes from the fact that mom is not being realistic about what she can and cannot do and what I can and cannot do. If she *truly* could live independently in her house... fine, but I don't believe she can and so am worried 24/7. That is a no-no for my health and so that causes problems for my family.... I just hate that a wonderful relationship with mom may be ruined by this situation.... Hope not. We'll have to find a balance or a new solution at some point.... sooner would be better.


----------



## pammie1234

Piano is one thing I regret not keeping up with. I know that it can be as relaxing as knitting! Joe, you are one talented man. How have you been dealing with your aunt's death? I hope you are taking care of yourself!

orcagrandma, don't you dare scratch your eyes! I know it is tempting, but you don't want to do more harm.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just a little update.... Met with oncologist today and my scan was just fine, as I already knew. I go in Feb. and he will do my Reclaste infusion as well.... He said this fungal infection should have been gone in a couple weeks...... HA..... He sure is in the minority and WRONG!!! Gerry and I then met with the dietitian. Though G's Dr. had suggested WeightWatchers to him, the dietitian prefers carb counting and gave him his numbers, lots of food info, portion control and a goal of 20 pounds lost by December/January. 180 to 195 carbs, 1800 calories and exercise for 10/15 minutes three times a week - which is not easy with the arthritis in back and hips.... but he can do it ... it just needs to become habit,,,, She told me that there is no longer any suggested diet for fungal infection *or* his gout. A yogurt every other day would be good, but that is it. If I am to do the same as Gerry, 150 to 165 carbs and 1500 calories...... but I want to lose more than 20 sooooooooooo - looks like somebody is going to have to start measuring his food and changing his cooking habits.... It should be interesting........I'm thinking of having him kee a journal for just a few weeks, so he actually sees how everything adds up.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Orcagrandma - That's right...... NO SCRATCHING.... maybe alternate hot and cold? I wonder if a patch would help by just keeping air off..... Sleep? 

Pammie - sorry no help..... It is so irritating. Maybe sleep on that side and it will work out?

Marieanne - Yum yum......


----------



## preston

dreamweaver - what you need is a "come to jesus" talk with your siblings - you should not be expected to shoulder all the responsibility. i worry you are going to ruin your own health with all the stress. do something nice for yourself tomorrow and then tell us what you did.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, sure hope you and your Mom are faring better. As a Mom being looked after by my son I can assure you your Mom appreciates all you do and you will be blessed for it. It is not easy to depend on your child. The reversal in roles is maddening.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I do understand the role reversal. My frustration comes from the fact that mom is not being realistic about what she can and cannot do and what I can and cannot do. If she *truly* could live independently in her house... fine, but I don't believe she can and so am worried 24/7. That is a no-no for my health and so that causes problems for my family.... I just hate that a wonderful relationship with mom may be ruined by this situation.... Hope not. We'll have to find a balance or a new solution at some point.... sooner would be better.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

a journal is such a good idea dreamweaver - seeing something in black and white just makes it that much more real.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Just a little update.... Met with oncologist today and my scan was just fine, as I already knew. I go in Feb. and he will do my Reclaste infusion as well.... He said this fungal infection should have been gone in a couple weeks...... HA..... He sure is in the minority and WRONG!!! Gerry and I then met with the dietitian. Though G's Dr. had suggested WeightWatchers to him, the dietitian prefers carb counting and gave him his numbers, lots of food info, portion control and a goal of 20 pounds lost by December/January. 180 to 195 carbs, 1800 calories and exercise for 10/15 minutes three times a week - which is not easy with the arthritis in back and hips.... but he can do it ... it just needs to become habit,,,, She told me that there is no longer any suggested diet for fungal infection *or* his gout. A yogurt every other day would be good, but that is it. If I am to do the same as Gerry, 150 to 165 carbs and 1500 calories...... but I want to lose more than 20 sooooooooooo - looks like somebody is going to have to start measuring his food and changing his cooking habits.... It should be interesting........I'm thinking of having him kee a journal for just a few weeks, so he actually sees how everything adds up.....


----------



## Joe P

Sam, you are some special host and very caring to all your tea guests. I appreciate your attentiveness to each and everyone of us and I want to thank you. You are some special guy to all of us. Hip Hip Hooray for SAM. Right?

Marianne, I envy your veggies this time of year ours is over and I have re planted for the late September garden and October garden. then we plant the winter garden. Yours looks so yummie. love it. Watch your energy but you go girl. proud of you. Give your Mother my hello and tell her the old man in Texas is saying some special words for her. 

Dream weaver, I am excited about your news, too. We have discussed the Mother thing and good luck, feel free to PM me and we can get down and talk and have a "Come To Jesus Meeting" like Sam says. You are an inspiration to me. I am going to take the advice your husband got and will do the same what do you think? Maybe we should be a team and work together on it. I am on Weight Watchers on line. joe p


----------



## Poledra65

GrandmaGail and KatyNora, Happy Birthday to you!! Happy Birthday to you!!!!


----------



## Ceili

Joe, I just wanted to quickly mention that I, too, costumed "I Do, I Do!" back in the day. I made most of the costumes myself, but some of them were borrowed. I especially remember the wedding dress. I later adapted the pattern for "Arsenic and Old Lace" and for "Madwoman of Chaillot". I miss the theatre, but just don't have the energy any more.

Also, my father was a concert-quality pianist, although he didn't pursue it as he wasn't the "best". Just the type of guy he was! But we did have a grand piano and he did play. I have no musical ability whatsoever!


----------



## west coast kitty

Myfanwy - what a beautiful sunrise to start your day. Our area never gets such strong definition of dark and light at sunrise


----------



## west coast kitty

Joe - That's a lovely tribute to your Aunt & Uncle. They obviously had a big impact on your life and I imagine you on theirs as well


----------



## preston

think i will hit the sack a little early tonight - need to be up in time for myfanwy's bread.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

west coast kitty said:


> Myfanwy - what a beautiful sunrise to start your day. Our area never gets such strong definition of dark and light at sunrise


 :lol: :thumbup: It actually is a matter of how I hold the camera!


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> think i will hit the sack a little early tonight - need to be up in time for myfanwy's bread.
> 
> sam


You'll have to let me know how you like it!!!... I will make it specially...


----------



## west coast kitty

Dreamweaver, sorry that infection is still lingering with you. I followed a low carb diet a few years ago and the pounds did come off fairly quickly. Most meats, cheese, yogurt and high fiber / low sugar veggies and fruits. Didn't miss breads, but did miss root veggies, bananas and wine. Sharing with your DH might make it easier. Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## west coast kitty

Found out on the weekend that my youngest brother's back surgery has been scheduled for this Wed. He's been in a lot of pain and unable to keep up with many of his regular activities. The plan is to bore out 2 disks and insert spacers to relieve the pressure. We're praying for a successful surgery and a quick return to good health.


----------



## Lurker 2

wishing him all the best!



west coast kitty said:


> Found out on the weekend that my youngest brother's back surgery has been scheduled for this Wed. He's been in a lot of pain and unable to keep up with many of his regular activities. The plan is to bore out 2 disks and insert spacers to relieve the pressure. We're praying for a successful surgery and a quick return to good health.


----------



## Dreamweaver

west coast kitty said:


> Found out on the weekend that my youngest brother's back surgery has been scheduled for this Wed. He's been in a lot of pain and unable to keep up with many of his regular activities. The plan is to bore out 2 disks and insert spacers to relieve the pressure. We're praying for a successful surgery and a quick return to good health.


I think he will be amazed at the difference. I had two discs nibbled away several years ago - day surgery - sort of a scope deal through the skin... no incision - (percutaneous discectomy) and felt fantasatic within days after having had all kinds of pain, treatments. They didn't have the spacers or artificial discs then so I am bone on bone and would love to have the spacers. I know they couldn't get all of the one crushed disc and it is starting to rear it's ugly head so I'll probably have to go back...... Having a bad back is such a pain and affects just about everything you do so I will be sending lots of healing energy his way. Hope he is upand around in record time.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> dreamweaver - what you need is a "come to jesus" talk with your siblings - you should not be expected to shoulder all the responsibility. i worry you are going to ruin your own health with all the stress. do something nice for yourself tomorrow and then tell us what you did.
> 
> sam


Boy do you have that right! I tried to request that but it was pretty much fell on deaf ears. I am now keeping a "MOM" log and the 2 brothers most involved may be getting bound copies.... I'm also going to see the heavenly hosts willsend down a lightning bolt to get their attention......


----------



## pammie1234

Grandma Gail, I'm sorry I missed your birthday, so Happy Belated Birthday!

Dreamweaver, congratulations on the good report. Just keep taking care of yourself. I need to exercise myself. It is difficult to change our ways. I have been journaling my foods the last few days and have definitely done better. Good luck!


----------



## Dreamweaver

west coast kitty said:


> Dreamweaver, sorry that infection is still lingering with you. I followed a low carb diet a few years ago and the pounds did come off fairly quickly. Most meats, cheese, yogurt and high fiber / low sugar veggies and fruits. Didn't miss breads, but did miss root veggies, bananas and wine. Sharing with your DH might make it easier. Hope you're feeling better soon


The problem for DH is going to be portion control. He just does not realize how small a serving portion really is... The other problem is that we both tend to skip breakfast.... he eats fast food for lunch and we have a much too big meal late. He only eats berries. I love fruit, but that is pretty restricted and I try not to do a lot of cheese, though I love it, because of cholesterol. Neither of us drink milk..... I will not give up my wine. She aproved a 5 oz. serving a day..... And we can have 3 squares of chocolate...... I know I have to eat more during the day and will - but I think the exercise will be key for both of us. I know it will work for me..... and I miss it, but this cough has made it impossible..... I *may* be starting to see some improvement. Guess we will exercise in our own pool and I can cough all I want...... Thanks for the encouragement..


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe P said:


> Dream weaver, I am excited about your news, too. We have discussed the Mother thing and good luck, feel free to PM me and we can get down and talk and have a "Come To Jesus Meeting" like Sam says. You are an inspiration to me. I am going to take the advice your husband got and will do the same what do you think? Maybe we should be a team and work together on it. I am on Weight Watchers on line. joe p


My neighbor has just restarted her WW meetings and is exercising like crazy. She did great with it awhile back. 
I have a big packet of stuff upstairs and will have to give it a good look. I know DD set something up on my computer for tracking, menu, competitions, all sorts of stuff, but I haven't used it yet....... I must go find the name!!!! A couple of years ago, we did a family challenge and it made it a lot of fun. We had a weigh in once a week, all on the same scale, in public. We took turns coming up with an aerobic activity for the whole group. Crazy dancing with lip synching, hula hoops, Wii boxing. Whoever won the weigh-in each week could request something from the person with the worst numbers. I won most weeks and had DD get copy of marriage certificate from Chicago, SIL had to trim bushes that required a ladder. It was a lot of fun. A little competition helps keep it real..... We'll have to talk.......

*You* are an inspiration to me..... You have learned to work the system and get your mom the most aide possible and are always doing for her..... I think I could do a really good job as well, if mom were in a retirement community. We would both be relieved of so much with no cooking, laundry, cleaning, and NO CLUTTER, with lots of socialiation, which she loves. We would still do all the family things and probably even more, but running two households was not in the plan.... I have to get rid of this constant worry. I just don't feel that this is the best thing for her, even though it is what she wants... Sometimes we just can't have what we want and I guess I am going to have to be the bad guy that says so..... I know she will then try to play us against each other and will threaten to go live by Ted (or with him, which would be easier than running two places) and that is not the answer. None of us should be asked to completely give up our lives... I don't want my brother to do it either...... but it may get to the point where I don't care anymore.... just to get out from under... [DD told me to put her in the car and take her to his place for a couple of weeks..... (which she would love) I told her that would be fine, but he was off on another vacation, as is the other brother........] Calgon, take me away........


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Grandma Gail, I'm sorry I missed your birthday, so Happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> Dreamweaver, congratulations on the good report. Just keep taking care of yourself. I need to exercise myself. It is difficult to change our ways. I have been journaling my foods the last few days and have definitely done better. Good luck!


Pammie----- Get to bed.... otherwise I'm going to come over and make you go for a walk with me..... After all, this is the coolest it is going to get all day!!!! You know, when I was walking and doing the Wii, I felt so much better and I was never one to want to exercise....... but once the habit gets interrupted, it is so hard to get back on track. I haven't done anything for almost a year and it has just got to change.......... The journal is a good way of keeping yourself honest. I noticed tonight that when we came home - DH grabbed a big handful of nuts.... That is OK, but I'm sure he did it on automatic pilot and didn't even think that it would count as his "snack" for the whole day.... I know I don't drink enough water and had to count them down when I was on chemo and *had to* drink 8 to 10 a day. You know that old saying that the calories don't count if you are standing up........ well they do.... DANG..... and we both are guilty of grabbing something on the fly. I *will * do this though. I can't afford a whole new wardrobe!!!


----------



## Hilary4

Yikes! I was away to Auckland for the weekend to an annual Treasurers' meeting and the TP has taken off like a runaway train. I've just managed to catch up with all the posts.

Greetings everyone. I hope those of you with aches, pains and ailments are feeling better.

I took my knitting with me to the meeting, because if my hands are busy then my brain can concentrate much better. I was on the receiving end of some interesting comments: one impressed that I could knit without looking at it constantly and one other who was fascinated to watch me spit-splice my new ball. Two other participants were delighted to see me knit and produced their own knitting and crochet. Made for some interesting diversions in the mealtime conversations (and wonderfully yummy food).

We have had heavy rain here all today, and probably tomorrow as well, lots of surface flooding in the area and pesky puddles in our sunporch, where we have never had leaks before. I should have developed webbed feet by this time tomorrow. The dog is rain-shy (the big girl's blouse!) so just scuttles out for very quick pitstops, but he now has cabin fever and has hurled himself round and round the living-dining room as if it was some kind of racetrack! Crazy pup!


----------



## KateB

.

Beastitcher[/quote]

I was just thinking that I don't understand how anyone in the TP group gets any knitting/crocheting done. With all the problems I have dealing my ills and reading the KP newsletter and trying to hang in there with the TP group, I haven't made anything in months. Don't know how long this can go on before I just give up entirely on TP group, KP newsletter or knitting or any of my other crafts. Somethings gotta give, and I think it will be me.

I think the CF is getting worse and fibro is not getting any better - bummer.

Bea[/quote]

I find I have to check in every day or the pages just run away! I often eat my lunch and read at the same time - doing that now! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Joe P said:


> woops I hit a wrong button
> 
> I was their extension in my own way
> But they were my support, my spiritual advancement
> and yet they went their way.
> 
> Ww never crossed paths physically
> Again we had our own closeness
> All I know they are in my heart
> They are not dead to me
> For every good deed I do
> They are their guiding me.
> 
> I always tried to pay them for our stay there on Naylor
> They both emitted to us
> Whenever someone needs
> We will be their with you.
> I have lived all my life sice 25 years
> to that motto giving to someone in need because they are her in me always and forever
> I love you Aunt Frances and Uncle Bill because you are mine too.


How lovely, Joe.


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Hairspray: If you drink the spirits instead of putting it on your hair, you won't care what your hair looks like!
> 
> I may be wrong here, but I think it is ok to mentions things on TP that are concerns, but not to dwell on them. If something is mentioned that starts a bantering between a few people, then that needs to stop. Just informing others does not bother me. If someone in Australia has had a lot of wildfires, I would like to know. I might not know otherwise. I honestly didn't know about the incident until I read it on TP. I don't want to comment, but I was glad to know. Just my 2 cents, and please don't start a huge dialogue about it! Love you all!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hairspray: If you drink the spirits instead of putting it on your hair, you won't care what your hair looks like!
> 
> I may be wrong here, but I think it is ok to mentions things on TP that are concerns, but not to dwell on them. If something is mentioned that starts a bantering between a few people, then that needs to stop. Just informing others does not bother me. If someone in Australia has had a lot of wildfires, I would like to know. I might not know otherwise. I honestly didn't know about the incident until I read it on TP. I don't want to comment, but I was glad to know. Just my 2 cents, and please don't start a huge dialogue about it! Love you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too Pammie. It is wierd that Mfanwy knew about it before us and you living in TX. I finally heard it on the evening news or parts. DH did not have the volume loud enough for me. I did not have my hearing aids in. I will find the Mpls newspaper on line and read it there. Thank you Mfanwy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wierdity is caused by the time difference, - while you largely are going into afternoon, the day before us- we have our morning news broadcast- it seemed so wrong that there was another mass shooting so soon after the last.
> I am not prepared to labour the point-
> I was not making a point- but offering sympathy if any one we knew had been affected by it.
> Thus 911, for me is always 10/11 because I saw the news broacast early morning of the tenth- and had the mis-fortune of watching on the broadcast the second impact of the towers. I recall being so distressed that I rang my father at three- and he thought I was taken ill. But rang me about an hour later to apologise, because by then he had had a chance to wake up and had turned on the television himself.
> We had a long segment on the morning news this morning about the wisdom of disaster reporting, because New Zealand is still recovering from the disasters in Canterbury, from the Earthquakes. OK relatively small numbers, about 180 dead in the February 22nd Quake- but at the distance I was from my daughter, brother, and ex-husband- it was a nerve wracking experience knowing that it was futile to ring- having picked up the initial broadcast on my telephone- while on the bus. My daughter is very good at texting when it is possible- but one of the first things we realised is that the mobile networks were down- and a lot of people had only cordless phones which also need a power network to operate. I have a young friend who had just stepped off a veranda, that shot up to the heavens, and just two weeks prior had left her job as a lawyer working in the CTV building where about 110 people were crushed to death. It is hard to explain the nerve wrack of simply not knowing whether there will be another serious aftershock, Canterbury is still rocking- but it does not make headline news- particularly for you all in the States. I know I have been a bit overwhelmed by my personal problems in recent weeks- but usually the TP is a caring community, and I had not anticipated having someone 'jump down my throat' over one post.
Click to expand...

Sorry Myfanwy. I love you and love your posts and pictures. Keep us informed of the US news. You are an awesome potographer. I feel so bad about Fale and hope he gets reaccostumed to you and the changes in the house. Maybe it will just take time and he will not want to go back. Remember we are here for you.


----------



## jmai5421

Dreamweaver said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dream weaver, I am excited about your news, too. We have discussed the Mother thing and good luck, feel free to PM me and we can get down and talk and have a "Come To Jesus Meeting" like Sam says. You are an inspiration to me. I am going to take the advice your husband got and will do the same what do you think? Maybe we should be a team and work together on it. I am on Weight Watchers on line. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor has just restarted her WW meetings and is exercising like crazy. She did great with it awhile back.
> I have a big packet of stuff upstairs and will have to give it a good look. I know DD set something up on my computer for tracking, menu, competitions, all sorts of stuff, but I haven't used it yet....... I must go find the name!!!! A couple of years ago, we did a family challenge and it made it a lot of fun. We had a weigh in once a week, all on the same scale, in public. We took turns coming up with an aerobic activity for the whole group. Crazy dancing with lip synching, hula hoops, Wii boxing. Whoever won the weigh-in each week could request something from the person with the worst numbers. I won most weeks and had DD get copy of marriage certificate from Chicago, SIL had to trim bushes that required a ladder. It was a lot of fun. A little competition helps keep it real..... We'll have to talk.......
> 
> *You* are an inspiration to me..... You have learned to work the system and get your mom the most aide possible and are always doing for her..... I think I could do a really good job as well, if mom were in a retirement community. We would both be relieved of so much with no cooking, laundry, cleaning, and NO CLUTTER, with lots of socialiation, which she loves. We would still do all the family things and probably even more, but running two households was not in the plan.... I have to get rid of this constant worry. I just don't feel that this is the best thing for her, even though it is what she wants... Sometimes we just can't have what we want and I guess I am going to have to be the bad guy that says so..... I know she will then try to play us against each other and will threaten to go live by Ted (or with him, which would be easier than running two places) and that is not the answer. None of us should be asked to completely give up our lives... I don't want my brother to do it either...... but it may get to the point where I don't care anymore.... just to get out from under... [DD told me to put her in the car and take her to his place for a couple of weeks..... (which she would love) I told her that would be fine, but he was off on another vacation, as is the other brother........] Calgon, take me away........
Click to expand...

If you find your brothers at home that might help. Let them take care of her for a couple of weeks. They might change their tune and back you up. That happened with my MIL. She complained to my DH's brother every time she was put into a nursing home and he would take her out to live at his home. That didn't work because she required so much care. He then realized that the nursing home was best for her where we could all visit and take turns taking her out for a day. For you it might be a retirement home or assisted living.
For my grandmother the doctor said that she needed to go into a nursing home(before they had assisted lliving). She was doing her own thing and becomining more malnurished as she didn't eat right. That is when my uncle(mom's brother) finally agreed to the nursing home. The doctors diagnosis helped. Maybe your Mom's doctor can help It took awhile but Nana finally go used to it and the social life. She actually ended up belonging to three card clubs that met daily. Watching those old women play cards and everyone of them cheat was a hoot.
Good luck in what ever you decide. Remember to take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hairspray: If you drink the spirits instead of putting it on your hair, you won't care what your hair looks like!
> 
> I may be wrong here, but I think it is ok to mentions things on TP that are concerns, but not to dwell on them. If something is mentioned that starts a bantering between a few people, then that needs to stop. Just informing others does not bother me. If someone in Australia has had a lot of wildfires, I would like to know. I might not know otherwise. I honestly didn't know about the incident until I read it on TP. I don't want to comment, but I was glad to know. Just my 2 cents, and please don't start a huge dialogue about it! Love you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too Pammie. It is wierd that Mfanwy knew about it before us and you living in TX. I finally heard it on the evening news or parts. DH did not have the volume loud enough for me. I did not have my hearing aids in. I will find the Mpls newspaper on line and read it there. Thank you Mfanwy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The weirdity is caused by the time difference, - while you largely are going into afternoon, the day before us- we have our morning news broadcast- it seemed so wrong that there was another mass shooting so soon after the last.
> I am not prepared to labour the point-
> I was not making a point- but offering sympathy if any one we knew had been affected by it.
> Thus 911, for me is always 10/11 because I saw the news broadcast early morning of the tenth- and had the mis-fortune of watching on the broadcast, the second impact of the towers. I recall being so distressed that I rang my father at three- and he thought I was taken ill. But rang me about an hour later to apologise, because by then he had had a chance to wake up and had turned on the television himself.
> We had a long segment on the morning news this morning about the wisdom of disaster reporting, because New Zealand is still recovering from the disasters in Canterbury, from the Earthquakes. OK relatively small numbers, about 180 dead in the February 22nd Quake- but at the distance I was from my daughter, brother, and ex-husband- it was a nerve wracking experience knowing that it was futile to ring- having picked up the initial broadcast on my telephone- while on the bus. My daughter is very good at texting when it is possible- but one of the first things we realised is that the mobile networks were down- and a lot of people had only cordless phones which also need a power network, to operate.
> I have a young friend who had just stepped off a veranda, that shot up to the heavens, and just two weeks prior had left her job as a lawyer working in the CTV building where about 110 people were crushed to death. It is hard to explain the nerve wrack of simply not knowing whether there will be another serious aftershock, Canterbury is still rocking- but it does not make headline news- particularly for you all in the States. I know I have been a bit overwhelmed by my personal problems in recent weeks- but usually the TP is a caring community, and I had not anticipated having someone 'jump down my throat' over one post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Myfanwy. I love you and love your posts and pictures. Keep us informed of the US news. You are an awesome photographer. I feel so bad about Fale and hope he gets reaccostumed to you and the changes in the house. Maybe it will just take time and he will not want to go back. Remember we are here for you.
Click to expand...

Jmai- thank you for your vote of confidence- I was some what stunned by what took place yesterday.
Fale is gradually accepting that he is home, yesterday we discovered that he had forgotten that he had so recently been to Australia- and that that is why he has been agitating so to go! One thing at least, if I am unable to persuade him that I need to have his help with the dogs in November, the nieces are due back late in September, for the oldest niece's graduation. She now is a qualified Early Childhood Teacher. She hopes to teach at home in Solosolo village, Upolu.[Samoa]. So he will have someone to take him back to Australia- but he needs to understand he will have to return on his own.

Having labeled the doors is working well. More commonly he ends up in the kitchen when intending to go to the bathroom [toilet]. He loses light switches, and his teeth. But normally these are easily sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2

I feel I owe an apology to several people whom I inadvertently missed yesterday,

Joe P I enjoyed your post about 'weirdity'!!

AZ Sticks, I failed to respond to your post on page 46.

Likewise Dreamweaver I missed your post on page 46.

And EdithM I missed your post on the same page!

Marianne I felt you could be proud of your photo- and your tomato crop!

I also missed Westcoastkitty and Sam on page 48.

It happened because I had failed to note how many pages forward you all were- after I got back home from my 2 1/2 hour shopping trip.

I did however find some eyelash yarn- not quite what I had hoped- but a very acceptable alternative, for two more boa/scarves, and a small eyelash bear- in an off white, I will use my daughter's pattern that she worked out at age 10. I found a set of 5 bamboo DPN's, 7mm bamboo straights, two packs of 4, 2.25mm metal DPN's for some lovely sock wool I have been gifted. Thank you NanaCaren! [Miss you].

As I was not able to sleep well- I spent quite a long time reading through all of yesterday's posts. 
Dreamweaver, may I stress how much I enjoyed our initial 'conversation', months ago now.
I had not realised how very ill you have been. And then we did not see you had the Tea Party for a very long time.
I so enjoy the fact that you are dropping by more often. I do send you the sincerest wish that things will sort out in a better way for you and your caring for your Mom.


----------



## daralene

oddball said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddball: Earlier this afternoon he had a bit of a hypo(he's diabetic) but now sorted and having a doze. What with this and severe back problems he keeps saying he's falling apart. He still keeps cheerful most of the time though. I think I would be pulling my hair out if it was me with the problems.
> _____________________
> So sorry to hear this. Glad he's ok from the fall but that is hard to deal with diabetes and severe back problems. Hope he is not living in excruciating pain. Please let him know we are thinking of him and sending him loving, healing thoughts.
> You too....Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Poledra he is in a lot of pain. Got an appointment for the acute back pain clinic in September. Hoping and praying that they can do something for him. All he's had is pain relief meds for 15 years but it is getting a lot worse. Now often have to use a wheelchair to look round garden centers or large shops.
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear this about his back. I can empathize as I lived through excruciating back pain for 8 yrs. and spent much time flat on my back. I never knew what back pain was like till I experienced it. I knew it hurt, but associated it to the pains I had felt. My heart goes out to him. I know even the shots they give don't help some conditions. It is awful to have to live on pain meds and for 15 years.......I'm glad for the pain I had because it gives me real compassion and understanding of others. You see someone in a chair and don't realize the pain that may be causing them to be there. Hope he is able to keep his spirits up with all this going on. Sending healing wishes your way. I know it isn't easy for you either as you want him well and see him getting worse. So many wonderful people on KP/TP are caretakers.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> Give me the symptoms that show the difference between Celiac Disease, Chrohn's disease and diverticulosis please. thanks. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZ sticks I was recently diagnosed with Crohns or ulcerative colitis. I was in the hospital two yrs ago when that happened. It is no fun and you can't always, or at least I can't, tell what to stay away from. Roughage is hard to take but you still need it, so it is a catch22, do I or don't I, that is the question, so I just eat what I want and be sick if it happens and take my meds. Carafate is what I take but it also constipates really bad so you need roughage. What do you do? Hope he does well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. While the Crohns disease can happen anywhere in the intestinal/digestive tract right from the mouth to the anus, the ulcerative colitis is restricted to the large intestine only. Still a very trying and difficult thing to live with. Hugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Joe, hope you are able to find out what is really your problem so you can get out of pain ;-) Take care and know we want you well. Like to picture you out there having fun, shopping, cleaning, and your WIP's. A lot of us now quote your He He!!! Here's lifting my glass to your good health :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam, the usual white loaf for Fale is on it's way! you are welcome to drop by and have some too!!!... I have been explaining to him about my friend on the computer- and that you are senior to him!
Don't forget to bring some of your favourite brew- my options are all herbal, including the coffee!


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> I'm making goodies today...personal care goodies: lip balms, lotion bars, hair spray and deodorant. I'm getting together with some cousins that I don't see often. I plan to give them each a little gift bag with some fun things inside. My soap will be ready to give by then too


How fabulous. What fun it will be to get together with your cousins and see their surprised faces with the goodie bags. A very nice thing to do. Especially with the soap that sounds like it is homemade. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Myfanwy, your pictures are always awesome, no better word for them in my opinion :-D So hope that Fale will adjust to the changes and delight at being back at home with you and the furbabies again. I know this is a rough time, my Aunt had dementia and some bouts were not pleasant to deal with, she had been such a sweet caring lady to become a bitter accusing woman broke our family apart for awhile. My prayers are with you and yours always. 
Dreamweaver, I keep a journal now also, my sweet Mom will get on the phone with my SIL and her family and tell them tall tales of how I never let her do such and such and other stories that they will call me and scold about how I am abusing my Mom. Of course they are not around to see the truth of the care that she is given. Mom was a performer, she sang, she was in plays, loved being the center of attention and lit up when she was on stage. She longs for the days of her youth of course, she was never independent, always has had someone to take care of her. After many long discussions with SIL and nephew pictures sent of her room, her equipment and copies of medical treatments, they finally understand that she is not always in her right mind. She gets confused at where she is, what year it is, that my brother passed away in 2009. I will give her a bath and yet a few hours later she will be asking when she can have one. I deal with this everyday, bless her heart, she has such a sweet spirit 90% of the time that I can overlook the other 10%. 
JoeP. I miss the piano, Cindi has a digital piano and I do sit with the earphones and play when the house is quiet. I do miss playing my trumpet and french horn the most. I have a special mute that allows only me to hear what I am playing but when I have it on I can't hear Mom calling me. So that is very limited. So glad that you are once again able to be out and doing all your favorite things, makes life more enjoyable for sure! ;-) 
Bulldog, so glad you are improving and back with us!! 
Settleg, still hope we can do a get together soon!!! I know you have been busy, as I have also, but we really should choose a date and push everything else aside! ;-) 
Sam and all the other dear friends, I wish you a wonderful day, may it be filled with rainbows of beautiful colors for each and everyone.
Will be back later this evening if I can, till then {{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}} and angel wings surround you :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne what you mention sounds so familiar! [in relation to living with Mom] God Bless you, for your kind words!


----------



## daralene

BeaStitcher said:


> Dont you just hate the brain fog that goes along with fibromyalgia? sorry to say that I am a sympathetic sufferer of the fibromyalgia too. But hugs, you are not alone!


I sure have brain fog, but didn't know it was from fibromyalgia. That's good to know because now I can do some research on line and check with my doctor about it.

I'll be in the middle of a conversation with someone and just stop because I forgot what we were talking about. It's very annoying.

Bea[/quote]

I knew about the brain fog. Sometimes, when I was bad I just felt so confused that thinking was difficult. I had related the being in a conversation with someone and stopping because I forgot what we were talking about to that female thing where we "Pause." I'm doing so much better and the fog has lifted, but the having to stop because I've forgotten what I was saying is still there. LOL Sometimes it is hard to have a conversation. i.e. So and so was in such and such a movie. Now I can picture them but can I remember them or the name of the movie. LOL Not much follows other than laughter. Thank goodness for Best Friends who understand.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> BeaStitcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you just hate the brain fog that goes along with fibromyalgia? sorry to say that I am a sympathetic sufferer of the fibromyalgia too. But hugs, you are not alone!
> 
> 
> 
> I sure have brain fog, but didn't know it was from fibromyalgia. That's good to know because now I can do some research on line and check with my doctor about it.
> 
> I'll be in the middle of a conversation with someone and just stop because I forgot what we were talking about. It's very annoying.
> 
> Bea
Click to expand...

I knew about the brain fog. Sometimes, when I was bad I just felt so confused that thinking was difficult. I had related the being in a conversation with someone and stopping because I forgot what we were talking about to that female thing where we "Pause." I'm doing so much better and the fog has lifted, but the having to stop because I've forgotten what I was saying is still there. LOL Sometimes it is hard to have a conversation. i.e. So and so was in such and such a movie. Now I can picture them but can I remember them or the name of the movie. LOL Not much follows other than laughter. Thank goodness for Best Friends who understand.[/quote]

I do this a lot- I tend to blame it on using two languages at the same time or more accurately 3, if you include the pidgin language that Fale and I commonly use.
Sometimes it can take days before what I was trying to recall pops 'up'. But of course by then it is a long way from the conversation, and there is little point to the memory- I must go locate my 5mm straights!!!...
Hope you are keeping well, otherwise, Daralene! lol, Julie.


----------



## daralene

Edith M said:


> Daralene: In NY they are called Woodchucks so maybe Chuckie would be a good name for him. I am not fond of the little critters because as a former farmer I know the terrible damage they can do.


Yes, I'm getting that message. DH says let him live. I'm wondering if there is a place that would relocate him/her?


----------



## Joe P

Dreamweaver, I think the key to the whole thing with my Mother was I went up to Seattle on red eyes time after time and finally we sat down together and really talked.

She shared with me her sense of abandoment (sp) when I left for Texas in 96 which she understood but felt so alone. She talked of the illnesses she had and how expensive it was for me to continually come up and lost two jobs over it and that was not right. 

Here is where it worked she was worried about me and that is the key that worked for me. I did nothing but listen and agreed with her. I began to ask questions of her or I should say to her: How would you handle another illness alone because I can't come up anymore like this? She answered she could not think about that. I then asked her who else would care for her like I do? She said no one. I asked her how she would like to live with me. She said yes.
So, I brought her down and a few of her things for her own comfort, I guess and I UPSed stuff down too. She and I did not get along after awhile and then I found a place in San Antonio for seniors with their own apt. and they served lunch 5 days a week for a dollar. That worked for a few years but then she broke her hip and I moved her into Seguin a town closer 7 miles away to her own 2 bedroom apt. and with her income I qualified her for section 8 and medicaid for a provider and she was just given commodities that they gave people there. That worked fine but they had no real activities for sr.'s so I moved her to Eden Place where she has 4 meals a week for a dollar and bingo and a lovely 2 bedroom handicapped set up apt in like 6 plexes. lovely apartment and they take them shopping once a week. I had applied for the star plus program 5 years before and then mother got shingles and I had her in Hospice for months still with her provider etc. After 5 years she got on star plus and they take care of her incontinent supplies monthly, 93 Ensures a month and 720 hours of night care by her provider when she needs to stay the night every year. I had her newspaper hung on the door by Express news, I have her meds done by mail, I hired two women to come in and clean every week and the 5 th day of the week I pay them to bring in her McDonald's food and they do her laundry and change her bed. I pick her up on Sundays and I still have many calls to her everyday and take care of the maintenance requests and also doing the dr. visits but have the provider attend back there with her I sit in the waiting room and read or do my own shopping and they all have cell phones I have purchased and pay the bill which is nominal. The provider does not keep her own phone up well so I gave her one with all numbers blocked except ours in and out and then she can only use it for us. 

I suppose you have heard this from me. But, the key is my Mother brings in with her pension and her social security 900.00 a month and that qualifies her. When I went through her assets and talked with the Social Security worker she suggested I put her meager savings in my name and keep her destitute and she would be taken care of very well.

I hope you all don't think I am trying to live on welfare or her to but when you are the only one to care it is not only so expensive for a common working person to care for them and then the time to administer the care. Another person doing it helps because she acts better with all the other people than me. She is a pistol around me when I was doing it all and very volitol (sp) God my spelling is deteriating terribly.

I hope I have not bored you silly with all this. If your Mother has the money to do all this but has an attitude she can do it all you have no choice but to give it up to the family and do an intervention with all the family present in front of her and I have done that when I had to take care of my Mother's sister I took care of for 15 years before. It was my Mother who should have taken care of her only living sister but I had to do it. It worked with my cousins being there and we moved her to the foster home care etc. I won't go into all that.

Remember if she is stubborn you have to have a mental health professional (even a hired one) run the intervention. The way to get that successful is to have this person come into the home and talk with your Mother with you present and voice your concerns in a different voice coming from a different person. You might not have to do the intervention she might go with this person if that person comes in somewhat often to visit like a social worker. 

I hope this helps. joe p


----------



## Edith M

Dreamweaver said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, sure hope you and your Mom are faring better. As a Mom being looked after by my son I can assure you your Mom appreciates all you do and you will be blessed for it. It is not easy to depend on your child. The reversal in roles is maddening.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I do understand the role reversal. My frustration comes from the fact that mom is not being realistic about what she can and cannot do and what I can and cannot do. If she *truly* could live independently in her house... fine, but I don't believe she can and so am worried 24/7. That is a no-no for my health and so that causes problems for my family.... I just hate that a wonderful relationship with mom may be ruined by this situation.... Hope not. We'll have to find a balance or a new solution at some point.... sooner would be better.
Click to expand...

Dreamweaver: In view of the fact that your mother is unco-operative, I'm afraid you are faced with a choice between mother and family and that is the hardest choice I can think of. In my most humble opinion family comes first, because when you marry you sever all obligational ties with you parents and align yourself with your husband. I do not envy you this choice and pray for you to make a good decision that is right for all concerned. Hugs abound.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> sorry to hear there has been another mass killing in Texas this time.


Me too.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> this morning's sunrise a few minutes ago


Absolutely Gorgeous!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thanks for that. I'm visual too and love the photos.
;-)


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning all. I read the posts, but don't really know if my sleepy brain comprehended what I read! I guess I'll re-read later in case I missed something! I hope everyone is well and has a nice day.


----------



## daralene

siouxann said:


> Is there still room around the table for a VERY late arrival? I honestly don't know where the days go. I'm always late getting home on Friday nights due to traffic, so very seldom do I get to arrive at the party on time.
> This past week I went to a funeral for a friend who had cancer. It was a sad time, she had fought it but it was a very aggressive form, and in less than a year from the first diagnosis, she was dead.
> Sam, I've copied your receipt for the cheesecake. It sounds like it would be great for a party around the hols.
> I finally have the start of ONE zucchini. A week or so ago, someone mentioned bees. I haven't seen any, but I went out with a Q-Tip and tried pollinating the blossoms, and one of them actually took! I also have FOUR cucumbers. What a harvest!


Hi there!! I did the same thing, but used my finger as I just happened to be out there and thinking, no bees for the flowers, no veggies. I'll have to carry a Q-Tip. Congrats on the cucumbers!! I think it is such a wonderful thing to watch nature in our gardens and eat the food that is produced. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> There's a woman and man in my life forever
> Naylor Place and the brick home was their house
> but their home was in their heart.
> I know so because they shared their home
> but gave me their heart.
> 
> My father in heaven bless these two again
> I have always had them in my heart and my soul
> because they were inclusive of me
> whatever I was or where I was
> because they trusted and loved me.
> 
> I was their extension in my own way
> But they were my support, my spiritual advancement
> and yet they went their way.
> 
> Ww never crossed paths physically
> Again we had our own closeness
> All I know they are in my heart
> They are not dead to me
> For every good deed I do
> They are their guiding me.
> 
> I always tried to pay them for our stay there on Naylor
> They both emitted to us
> Whenever someone needs
> We will be their with you.
> I have lived all my life sice 25 years
> to that motto giving to someone in need because they are her in me always and forever
> I love you Aunt Frances and Uncle Bill because you are mine too.


What a beautiful tribute Joe. You are such a loving, caring person.

Way too hot down there. We have cooled off some now and are getting rain everyday. Those brown lawns are now green and lush, but weeds and crabgrass have taken over the dead spots. Maybe crabgrass should be what we use as it lives through anything.

No wonder you are exhausted. Taking care of all those things you have to call about is frustrating and exhausted but you did it and have done it many times. I love it that you share what you have gone through and are going through as there are so many others on here who are care-takers and it has a lot of stress even though it is a work of love. You share both sides and I'm sure that helps others.

Hope you are doing well yourself and not having as much pain :?:


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> no daralene - solitare and hearts keeps me up late. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> going on two o'clock - time for me to take to my bed - hickory has beaten me to dreamland - although when i get up she will be up with me. no sneaking around with her around. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a late night. Are we the ones keeping you up so late???? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Whew!!! :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

daralene said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making goodies today...personal care goodies: lip balms, lotion bars, hair spray and deodorant. I'm getting together with some cousins that I don't see often. I plan to give them each a little gift bag with some fun things inside. My soap will be ready to give by then too
> 
> 
> 
> How fabulous. What fun it will be to get together with your cousins and see their surprised faces with the goodie bags. A very nice thing to do. Especially with the soap that sounds like it is homemade. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks, Daralene! I'm so excited to get to see them tomorrow. I love all my little items and hope the cousins get a bit of enjoyment from them too. the honey-oatmeal soap turned out well...I added more honey this time. I AM going to knit today


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> wow wow and wow
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this for a yarn bomb happening? Apparently the yarn bomb will be dismantled and then the afghans/blankets will be donated to a charity.
> http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2012/08/12/hamilton-yarn-bomb-yukon.html
> 
> I am not sure how to get the picture of it posted on here so all I was able to do was provide the link to it.
Click to expand...

That is a nice ending to the yarn bomb. Never even wondered what they did with things. Just figured they left them till the weather ruined them I guess. Love that.


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> waterdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> By chance do you know the title. I have only found instructions for the throw method so far. The ladies I teach are elderly and have just now decided to learn because they feel they have the time and limited funds to purchase gifts for grandchildren. I think they also like it to socialize. They don't like to take classes at places like JoAnn's because of the cost and feeling self conscious. They get fustrated easily and like the classes because I gear it to wherever they are and they don't like the computer to learn. I never intended to teach but was asked. We have several ladies who knit at church who do better than I but they won't ask them for help. I do it for free as a part of our Prayer Shawl Ministry. We have several people who crochet and knit who like to participate. Our homebound even join in by contributing shawls, yarn or $ to buy yarn.
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest in our group learned to knit when she was ninety. From time to time I have been extremely concerned about what was happening mentally, when she would just hold the knitting and ask what she should do. But recently apparently she began taking some prescription, and what a difference. She does not use the computer so I print out patterns of interest, primarily dish cloths, and she has a grand time knitting them, even managing short rows on her own. She was ninety-four last winter. She has made three afghans and two lap blankets and will begin another afghan this fall.
Click to expand...

How inspiring. Learning to knit at 90 and then being 94 and still doing so much. I've had so much going on in my life that I've done only about 50 stitches. Now if she can do this, so can I :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it ;-)


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi 5 - I'm finding out a lot about this condition without going to the doctors! The doctor had talked to DH before I was called into the "recovery room" - of course he didn't remember even seeing the doctor....so I asked to speak to the Doc and he came back and gave me the diagnosis and told me he would be calling in the RX - he said "we will get him squared away" so until we sit down with him that's really all I know - I started to look on the net and it was a little overwhelming and a lot discouraging to tell you the truth - having just discovered that 5 months in a wheelchair didn't do the trick of healing the bones in his foot --- this is just a little much at the moment. But, we will just keeping moving forward....that's just what we do! Have a wonderful week! - Sandi/AZ PS: A couple of years ago I would have been making plans for us to do a poker run....I really miss our rides.
> ____________________________
> A lot for you to take in and DH too. I know you must feel overwhelmed. Healing wishes for your DH and sending some for you too as I know you are hurting for him and confused. Hugs,
> Daralene


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> Hairspray: If you drink the spirits instead of putting it on your hair, you won't care what your hair looks like!
> 
> I needed that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Laughter is good for the soul and our health :wink:
> 
> The Yankees just hit a grand slam! Now I am upset! LOL
> 
> Oh no, so much for the laughter


----------



## daralene

KatyNora said:


> Just want to pop on before time to fix the doggie dinner, to thank everyone for so many happy birthday wishes. It has been a quiet day, but that's how I like them. Lots of knitting time so far, with a little detour for reading. DD called from NYC to "deliver" my birthday gift. She has booked the flight for me to go to New York for Christmas! Pretty good birthday gift, huh? Everyone have a great evening. I have to go feed those dogs - and open a bottle of wine. :lol:


Fabulous Birthday Gift :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> We had a long segment on the morning news this morning about the wisdom of disaster reporting, because New Zealand is still recovering from the disasters in Canterbury, from the Earthquakes. OK relatively small numbers, about 180 dead in the February 22nd Quake- but at the distance I was from my daughter, brother, and ex-husband- it was a nerve wracking experience knowing that it was futile to ring- having picked up the initial broadcast on my telephone- while on the bus. My daughter is very good at texting when it is possible- but one of the first things we realised is that the mobile networks were down- and a lot of people had only cordless phones which also need a power network to operate. I have a young friend who had just stepped off a veranda, that shot up to the heavens, and just two weeks prior had left her job as a lawyer working in the CTV building where about 110 people were crushed to death. It is hard to explain the nerve wrack of simply not knowing whether there will be another serious aftershock, Canterbury is still rocking- but it does not make headline news- particularly for you all in the States.
> 
> How amazing about your friend who just escaped death twice, by not being at that job and just getting off her veranda/porch. Details we would never know. So glad she is ok and your daughter too. Yes, very nervewracking.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show my face here on KP so here is a photo of a photo my sister took of us when we lived in Germany. Keep in mind we have been back here in the States 10 yrs. now so we are about 12 yrs. older now. Taken from our balcony. We had an efficiency apartment with the best view in all of Cologne. We needed a bigger place but didn't want to leave where we were. My best friend took the next photo of us when she came to visit us. Taken down along the Rhine near the Cathedral where there is one ethnic restaurant after the other. Such fun to graze there and leisurely walk along the Rhine. Lovely memories.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pictures, is nice to see such a warm and charming couple love the back drop ;-)
Click to expand...

Thanks Marianne.....the backdrop was wonderful. Moved back when we found out we were going to be grandparents and haven't regretted one minute of it. Took a pay cut to move back but family is more important :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> I got in the pool today, and so did a lot of water in my ear! I have done everything I can and I still can't get it out. So frustrating, plus, I can't hear too well. The TV is blaring! Hopefully, it will eventually dry up without causing any problems. Isn't it funny how irritating something can be?
> 
> Oh no. Hope it isn't painful. Awful feeling having your hearing plugged up. I'm sure someone on here has some tips for you :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Edith M said:


> My goodness, it is 9 o'clock already. I am finally caught up again. I saw my cardiologist today and he said I was in pretty good shape but he still has some concerns. Therefore I will have an upper GI on Friday and a Thyroid test as well. He did say I was probaly being too cautious with my salt intake and suggested I add a little salt to my diet. He also took me off one more medication. I'm all for that, I hate taking pills.
> 
> Prayers for healing for all who need them.
> 
> Daralene and Myfawny, your pictures are so nice. Wish I were able to post some of mine. I have some really great sunsets and a grasshopper that I thought came out nice.
> ______________________________________
> Hope all turns out well with your health!
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## daralene

JoeP. It was not a teaching job because it was my passion, being a cashier, waiter, janitor etc.etc. was not a passion but a means to do my passions. Does that make sense to anyone?
__________________________________
Absolutely don't think you are a weirdo for telling us about your life. That's what we talk about. Love to hear about you and your life. That's what makes it interesting. You can take pride in the skills you have developed and share photos whenever you can. When you finish drawing your aunt and are happy with it, take a picture of it and share. Would love to see. Thanks for sharing all you do and we miss you when you are off.

Oh yes, and taking jobs to support your passion. DH is lucky as that is what I did to support his passion, music and playing the piano. He was lucky, I put him through school and took jobs so he could focus on the music, so I understand both sides. That is also why I feel so much a part of his accomplishments, because I am the foundation of his being able to do all he does. He didn't have to work and could focus on his music. His parents wouldn't support him in school once we got married. Funny, huh, if we'd lived together and not told them we could have had it paid for but we were honest and married so they withdrew all support to punish us, but I showed them. We lived in rather dire places for cheap rent and ate what we could, but I got him through school!!! YAY. It sure wasn't easy, but yes, I understand taking whatever job you can to support your passion. You did it yourself and that is truly something to be proud of. If we can be sad about the things we do wrong, we can be even more happy about the things we do that are worthwhile :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Do you have any photos from those days of costuming?


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> i understand passion joe - when i had a garden it was a work of love - a passion for me to get it just right. reading has always been a passion for me. when one puts passion into anything it shows in the finsihed products - the shear joy of doing it.
> 
> i used to play the piano quite well - i think i could still find middle c - not sure about anything else. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> All these hidden talents on here. Gardens and piano, what a lovely combination :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> picture of the garden pickings yesterday.


Loving and healing thoughts for you and your Mom. It sure has been a time for you this year and I know you have been through so much all your life.

Great pickings. Must've brought a much needed smile to your face.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene

orcagrandma said:


> Awwwwww, I'm about to scratch my eyes out and I can't do that. I haven't had any pain from the surgery but the itching is the worst and is about to make me go crazy. The doc's office did call and said I could put warm compresses on it for the itching now instead of the ice so it helps for awhile but then it starts again and Ugggghhh. I have to take my mind off it somehow. I still can't go outside yet cause I'm afraid the authorities will be call on hubby. LOL It is getting where you can't have a legitimate surgery and go outside without someone thinking the worst. So I will stay inside for the time being for his sake. I can already tell it has helped my vision just hope I look good. My friend right out of surgery said I really looked better already so will see. Joe I know what you mean about having been in the arts in your earlier times. I have a passion for the ballet. I had a chance to go train with the NY City ballet when I was 16 but found out at an early age it was not what you could do but who you knew that got you to your dreams. The owner of the ballet company sent her daughter instead of me and I was the one picked to go and train by their master instructor because of the master class I was in that he taught for a week. Oh well, they may have killed my dream of dancing Swan Lake but they can never kill my desire that still swells within me when I watch it. I did take piano and like you mine is so out of tune I'm not sure I could play it if I had it tuned, but I try to play it anyway, but dancing is where my heart is. Marianne isn't it the pits when we rejoice over the little things like a nurse finding the vein in our arms. Ditto here. I wish you all the best.


Glad you spoke with the doctor's office. I hadn't heard about the itching and hope it won't last for long. Had you heard of this from anybody who had this done?? How awful and with your eyes.

Quite a talented group here that you studied ballet and were good enough to even go to NY. Wow. Sorry your dreams were squashed. Did you continue dancing?


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Just a little update.... Met with oncologist today and my scan was just fine, as I already knew. I go in Feb. and he will do my Reclaste infusion as well.... He said this fungal infection should have been gone in a couple weeks...... HA..... He sure is in the minority and WRONG!!! Gerry and I then met with the dietitian. Though G's Dr. had suggested WeightWatchers to him, the dietitian prefers carb counting and gave him his numbers, lots of food info, portion control and a goal of 20 pounds lost by December/January. 180 to 195 carbs, 1800 calories and exercise for 10/15 minutes three times a week - which is not easy with the arthritis in back and hips.... but he can do it ... it just needs to become habit,,,, She told me that there is no longer any suggested diet for fungal infection *or* his gout. A yogurt every other day would be good, but that is it. If I am to do the same as Gerry, 150 to 165 carbs and 1500 calories...... but I want to lose more than 20 sooooooooooo - looks like somebody is going to have to start measuring his food and changing his cooking habits.... It should be interesting........I'm thinking of having him kee a journal for just a few weeks, so he actually sees how everything adds up.....


Good luck with your new venture :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sure hope they can do something to help you with this infection and soon. Been too long now.
Hugs.


----------



## daralene

Ceili said:


> Joe, I just wanted to quickly mention that I, too, costumed "I Do, I Do!" back in the day. I made most of the costumes myself, but some of them were borrowed. I especially remember the wedding dress. I later adapted the pattern for "Arsenic and Old Lace" and for "Madwoman of Chaillot". I miss the theatre, but just don't have the energy any more.
> 
> Also, my father was a concert-quality pianist, although he didn't pursue it as he wasn't the "best". Just the type of guy he was! But we did have a grand piano and he did play. I have no musical ability whatsoever!


Talent just bursting in your family. Life of a concert pianist makes it hard to have a family and perhaps he also chose his family over being on the road all the time. Not easy and your life is centered around if you are going to make a mistake or not.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> think i will hit the sack a little early tonight - need to be up in time for myfanwy's bread.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to let me know how you like it!!!... I will make it specially...
Click to expand...

LOL......Me too!!! Can already smell it.


----------



## daralene

west coast kitty said:


> Found out on the weekend that my youngest brother's back surgery has been scheduled for this Wed. He's been in a lot of pain and unable to keep up with many of his regular activities. The plan is to bore out 2 disks and insert spacers to relieve the pressure. We're praying for a successful surgery and a quick return to good health.


Oh my. Sure hopes this helps him get out of pain. Quite a surgery. Yes wishes for a successful one.


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, sorry that infection is still lingering with you. I followed a low carb diet a few years ago and the pounds did come off fairly quickly. Most meats, cheese, yogurt and high fiber / low sugar veggies and fruits. Didn't miss breads, but did miss root veggies, bananas and wine. Sharing with your DH might make it easier. Hope you're feeling better soon
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for DH is going to be portion control. He just does not realize how small a serving portion really is... The other problem is that we both tend to skip breakfast.... he eats fast food for lunch and we have a much too big meal late. He only eats berries. I love fruit, but that is pretty restricted and I try not to do a lot of cheese, though I love it, because of cholesterol. Neither of us drink milk..... I will not give up my wine. She aproved a 5 oz. serving a day..... And we can have 3 squares of chocolate...... I know I have to eat more during the day and will - but I think the exercise will be key for both of us. I know it will work for me..... and I miss it, but this cough has made it impossible..... I *may* be starting to see some improvement. Guess we will exercise in our own pool and I can cough all I want...... Thanks for the encouragement..
Click to expand...

Swimming is wonderful, and especially with your back being bone on bone. I dream of the day when we can get a pool as water is so restorative for me, not to mention if I swim I can actually get some exercise. Here I am still at the TP and not at the gym or getting much needed sorting done now after we have everything cleared off the floors and the carpets done. Got my exercise doing windows yesterday and window ledges. Lots of windows here. Great for the sun but not so great for the cleaning aspect. :XD:

Here's to a successful time Dreamweaver. You are improving your life more all the time :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## orcagrandma

Dreamweaver - I understand the pain you are going through both with your mother and being unhealthy and caring for a hubby of whom you have to watch his weight. Right now my mom is with my sister in Texas giving my hubby and I some R&R time. I took this time to see to my health needs as well. Surgery, drs. apts. etc. You must have a meeting of the minds in your family. My sister and I did and we talked to mom together. Some areas we had to remain firm because they were in our mom's best interest, other areas we covered was that we want mom in her own home as much as she does. We told her that if that was not possible she would share living with both my sister and I until we were unable to do it. My sister and I both stressed to her that my health would not permit me to take sole charge of taking care of her so we were going to have to at least, for the time being and while she was able and in her right mind, go and look at centers that could take care of her when the time came. And together, my sister, myself and mom, would agree on the place. We did that with my husbands mother and she picked a place she thought would be the right place for her. It was for me since it was two blks from my house. My mother is 89 and still has an independent mind of her own. But when we, together as a family, lay down the law so to speak of what we all can or can't do then she has so far come through and agreed to the same thing we want as well. Have a meeting first with all your siblings and then add your mother. You have to come to some agreement. Because this is all of yours decision, not just your mothers. This is a family matter. I fortunately have a loving sister who knows I am in no way healthy enough myself to take full charge of my mother and so is very helpful in helping mother appreciate that. And in all fairness to my mother she does too. So we talk about things and decide on them as well. I know not everyone is blessed to have a loving family like mine but in the end, YOU have to do what YOU have to do. If you are not in enough good health to take care of her 24/7 you have to make the decision to take care of YOURSELF. I know it is hard, extremely hard, so pray about this and throw your burdens on God and he will sustain you. HE will help you.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> By chance do you know the title. I have only found instructions for the throw method so far. The ladies I teach are elderly and have just now decided to learn because they feel they have the time and limited funds to purchase gifts for grandchildren. I think they also like it to socialize. They don't like to take classes at places like JoAnn's because of the cost and feeling self conscious. They get fustrated easily and like the classes because I gear it to wherever they are and they don't like the computer to learn. I never intended to teach but was asked. We have several ladies who knit at church who do better than I but they won't ask them for help. I do it for free as a part of our Prayer Shawl Ministry. We have several people who crochet and knit who like to participate. Our homebound even join in by contributing shawls, yarn or $ to buy yarn.
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest in our group learned to knit when she was ninety. From time to time I have been extremely concerned about what was happening mentally, when she would just hold the knitting and ask what she should do. But recently apparently she began taking some prescription, and what a difference. She does not use the computer so I print out patterns of interest, primarily dish cloths, and she has a grand time knitting them, even managing short rows on her own. She was ninety-four last winter. She has made three afghans and two lap blankets and will begin another afghan this fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How inspiring. Learning to knit at 90 and then being 94 and still doing so much. I've had so much going on in my life that I've done only about 50 stitches. Now if she can do this, so can I :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it ;-)
Click to expand...

Well, she is not a reader so her life consists, I guess, of cleaning and knitting. Her campus does not have full meal service, though I suppose she could go to the assisted living dining room if she chose, but it seems there is a huge number of foods she does not like. i found I got more flexible as I've gotten older, but I guess that is not necessarily the case.


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dream weaver, I am excited about your news, too. We have discussed the Mother thing and good luck, feel free to PM me and we can get down and talk and have a "Come To Jesus Meeting" like Sam says. You are an inspiration to me. I am going to take the advice your husband got and will do the same what do you think? Maybe we should be a team and work together on it. I am on Weight Watchers on line. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor has just restarted her WW meetings and is exercising like crazy. She did great with it awhile back.
> I have a big packet of stuff upstairs and will have to give it a good look. I know DD set something up on my computer for tracking, menu, competitions, all sorts of stuff, but I haven't used it yet....... I must go find the name!!!! A couple of years ago, we did a family challenge and it made it a lot of fun. We had a weigh in once a week, all on the same scale, in public. We took turns coming up with an aerobic activity for the whole group. Crazy dancing with lip synching, hula hoops, Wii boxing. Whoever won the weigh-in each week could request something from the person with the worst numbers. I won most weeks and had DD get copy of marriage certificate from Chicago, SIL had to trim bushes that required a ladder. It was a lot of fun. A little competition helps keep it real..... We'll have to talk.......
> 
> *You* are an inspiration to me..... You have learned to work the system and get your mom the most aide possible and are always doing for her..... I think I could do a really good job as well, if mom were in a retirement community. We would both be relieved of so much with no cooking, laundry, cleaning, and NO CLUTTER, with lots of socialiation, which she loves. We would still do all the family things and probably even more, but running two households was not in the plan.... I have to get rid of this constant worry. I just don't feel that this is the best thing for her, even though it is what she wants... Sometimes we just can't have what we want and I guess I am going to have to be the bad guy that says so..... I know she will then try to play us against each other and will threaten to go live by Ted (or with him, which would be easier than running two places) and that is not the answer. None of us should be asked to completely give up our lives... I don't want my brother to do it either...... but it may get to the point where I don't care anymore.... just to get out from under... [DD told me to put her in the car and take her to his place for a couple of weeks..... (which she would love) I told her that would be fine, but he was off on another vacation, as is the other brother........] Calgon, take me away........
Click to expand...

______________________________
Now that is the pits. She can't even go there for a few weeks as they are all on vacation. Sure hope you can do it so you can get a break with DH. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Hilary4 said:


> Yikes! I was away to Auckland for the weekend to an annual Treasurers' meeting and the TP has taken off like a runaway train. I've just managed to catch up with all the posts.
> 
> Greetings everyone. I hope those of you with aches, pains and ailments are feeling better.
> 
> I took my knitting with me to the meeting, because if my hands are busy then my brain can concentrate much better. I was on the receiving end of some interesting comments: one impressed that I could knit without looking at it constantly and one other who was fascinated to watch me spit-splice my new ball. Two other participants were delighted to see me knit and produced their own knitting and crochet. Made for some interesting diversions in the mealtime conversations (and wonderfully yummy food).
> 
> We have had heavy rain here all today, and probably tomorrow as well, lots of surface flooding in the area and pesky puddles in our sunporch, where we have never had leaks before. I should have developed webbed feet by this time tomorrow. The dog is rain-shy (the big girl's blouse!) so just scuttles out for very quick pitstops, but he now has cabin fever and has hurled himself round and round the living-dining room as if it was some kind of racetrack! Crazy pup!


Hey, welcome back. If you develop those webbed feet you will have to show us. Can just picture your crazy pup. :lol:


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Sam and all the other dear friends, I wish you a wonderful day, may it be filled with rainbows of beautiful colors for each and everyone.
> Will be back later this evening if I can, till then {{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}} and angel wings surround you :-D


How beautiful Marianne. Right back atcha!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oddball

daralene said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddball: Earlier this afternoon he had a bit of a hypo(he's diabetic) but now sorted and having a doze. What with this and severe back problems he keeps saying he's falling apart. He still keeps cheerful most of the time though. I think I would be pulling my hair out if it was me with the problems.
> _____________________
> So sorry to hear this. Glad he's ok from the fall but that is hard to deal with diabetes and severe back problems. Hope he is not living in excruciating pain. Please let him know we are thinking of him and sending him loving, healing thoughts.
> You too....Hugs
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Poledra he is in a lot of pain. Got an appointment for the acute back pain clinic in September. Hoping and praying that they can do something for him. All he's had is pain relief meds for 15 years but it is getting a lot worse. Now often have to use a wheelchair to look round garden centers or large shops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear this about his back. I can empathize as I lived through excruciating back pain for 8 yrs. and spent much time flat on my back. I never knew what back pain was like till I experienced it. I knew it hurt, but associated it to the pains I had felt. My heart goes out to him. I know even the shots they give don't help some conditions. It is awful to have to live on pain meds and for 15 years.......I'm glad for the pain I had because it gives me real compassion and understanding of others. You see someone in a chair and don't realize the pain that may be causing them to be there. Hope he is able to keep his spirits up with all this going on. Sending healing wishes your way. I know it isn't easy for you either as you want him well and see him getting worse. So many wonderful people on KP/TP are caretakers.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
Click to expand...

Thank you daralene for your understanding. I have a lot to be thankful for with the TP and all the lovely people here. It is hard to hear people being hurt by a few words but don't always comment on things that perhaps I should. This site makes me realise that there is always someone worse off than me. Love and hugs to you and all those suffering with their own complaints and those caring for others.
Lin x


----------



## orcagrandma

Daralene - No, no one told me about this before the surgery, then again I didn't know anyone who had had it. Now I do and they have come out of the woodwork and NOW they tell me oh, yeah your eyes will itch. Sheesh! Oh well I still would have had it but would have been prepared more for it.

At first I stopped dancing altogether I was so crushed and so I began to learn piano for another 6 yrs. Then as my children came along and some went into gymnastics I taught that for awhile and then a few years ago took up tap again but not the ballet. I feel so alone with ballet and my heart aches when I view a ballet and I have gone to all my granddaughters ballet recitals and help teach them what I know, but, yes I still have the urge to take it again and perform but now I am fat and down in my back and have artificial knees so I can't leap anymore like I was so good at. And yes, I will pat my back on that as I took ballet in Texas from a former Hungarian dance master from the Royal Danish Ballet. And he had us to where when we leaped into the air you could not hear our toe shoes when they touched the floor. Sometimes we would leap the whole lesson without let up until he could no longer hear our feet. So when we leaped into the air it was as if we were floating. ..........Uh..... so sorry, I get caught away still when I talk about ballet. So just ignore the ranting on and on.  I think I did answer your question. Gee now no one will want to ask me anything anymore. :XD:


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making goodies today...personal care goodies: lip balms, lotion bars, hair spray and deodorant. I'm getting together with some cousins that I don't see often. I plan to give them each a little gift bag with some fun things inside. My soap will be ready to give by then too
> 
> 
> 
> How fabulous. What fun it will be to get together with your cousins and see their surprised faces with the goodie bags. A very nice thing to do. Especially with the soap that sounds like it is homemade. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Daralene! I'm so excited to get to see them tomorrow. I love all my little items and hope the cousins get a bit of enjoyment from them too. the honey-oatmeal soap turned out well...I added more honey this time. I AM going to knit today
Click to expand...

I wondered if everything was homemade, but when you said hair spray I thought, no it must be bought and here you are making all these things. Bravo!!!! All the more special for a gift. I made soap with seaweed in it. Supposed to be good for the skin.
____________________________________
I'd better get off of here and get some work done.

Everyone.....please forgive me for so many posts. DH went to the dentist and some errands so I get on and just go wild when I get a chance. Think I'm taking up a little too much space. Love to all.


----------



## orcagrandma

I have always wanted to make soap, but now I'm a squirt soap person. Can you make your own squirt soap?


----------



## waterdragon

Glad to hear she is enjoying it at 90. Our ladies had asked me for about 6 months before I agreed to teach. The very first class one of the ladies told me she was so grateful we had started the class as she had just lost her husband and was really lost. Her son recommended she find a class to take to help occupy her time. We are a small group but open to any who want to come for a day or to stay. Most of our ladies are 76 and above. I try to keep up on all kinds of techniques or find info on it as they go in all different directions. The shawls are the unifying factor. Started doing them because in the nursing homes they park people next to airconditioners and then lay bed pads across their backs because they are cold. We have made about 200 so far.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> think i will hit the sack a little early tonight - need to be up in time for myfanwy's bread.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to let me know how you like it!!!... I will make it specially...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL......Me too!!! Can already smell it.
Click to expand...

Right on time! You are both welcome! the beeper just beeped that the white loaf is baked! It makes a very small loaf so I can't have many call at a time!!!...


----------



## orcagrandma

Who said they better get off of here and do some work? Oh, I guess I better take her advice as I have been a chatty kathy here and nothing to show for it in the house. I need to get well, is my problem. Actually, I need a timer to be on here. Sheesh! Sorry you had to put up with me. Housework..........you hear me................I'm coming.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jmai5421 said:


> If you find your brothers at home that might help. Let them take care of her for a couple of weeks. Good luck in what ever you decide. Remember to take care of yourself.


Thanks...... Mom would need no care if she were visiting them for a couple weeks.... as she would not be cooking, etc. and she is sharp as a tack on long term memory and quite the social butterfly. There would be no Dr.s or dentists, bill, house manitenance - just fun, fun, fun ... That is part of the problem. The one who lives an hour away has not even had her spend the night in 7 months nor been over on his every other Friday off to run an errand or unpack a box. The other one is 4 hours or more away and has temporarily moved into a much smaller place while deciding where they might buy next and so there is not room for her to even visit. They come down here for a week-end every 2/3 months, suggest more things to be done around here and then leave -- no calls, off to work or vacations.. *THAT* is my frustration. The everyday of it... and watching her try to do things that I think she is doing poorly...... She has no GP here, as she has a list of requirements I have not been able to match *and* she is basically very healthy..... no meds except for neuropathy from shingles.... eye shots for macular degeneration. She is like the Energizer Bunny.......


----------



## Lurker 2

No! you don't go on too much! I love to watch ballet, and other dance forms, although I was hopeless at it- I started out far too late at 10. My younger girl loved to dance, and got to point work, but also was too old for the RA exams- as a solo mum I had not been able to afford special lessons for both girls, and for a long time it seemed more important for the older child to have her horse riding lessons.
How wonderful to have your training with your Hungarian, Danish trained master!
in New Zealand we had a very influential Danish teacher/dancer whom I recall seeing perform, Poul Gnat [?sp]( I thought he was in my ballet Dictionary but it has no index. ) with Rowena Jackson who had danced in London for a while. My heroine was Margot Fonteyn, whom I saw dance La Sylphide, just before Rudolf Nureyev defected. One of my altime favourite films in the Fonteyn/Nureyev Romeo and Juliet.
How amazing that you could land en pointe, and silently!!!



orcagrandma said:


> Daralene - No, no one told me about this before the surgery, then again I didn't know anyone who had had it. Now I do and they have come out of the woodwork and NOW they tell me oh, yeah your eyes will itch. Sheesh! Oh well I still would have had it but would have been prepared more for it.
> 
> At first I stopped dancing altogether I was so crushed and so I began to learn piano for another 6 yrs. Then as my children came along and some went into gymnastics I taught that for awhile and then a few years ago took up tap again but not the ballet. I feel so alone with ballet and my heart aches when I view a ballet and I have gone to all my granddaughters ballet recitals and help teach them what I know, but, yes I still have the urge to take it again and perform but now I am fat and down in my back and have artificial knees so I can't leap anymore like I was so good at. And yes, I will pat my back on that as I took ballet in Texas from a former Hungarian dance master from the Royal Danish Ballet. And he had us to where when we leaped into the air you could not hear our toe shoes when they touched the floor. Sometimes we would leap the whole lesson without let up until he could no longer hear our feet. So when we leaped into the air it was as if we were floating. ..........Uh..... so sorry, I get caught away still when I talk about ballet. So just ignore the ranting on and on.  I think I did answer your question. Gee now no one will want to ask me anything anymore. :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver

orcagrandma said:


> Dreamweaver - I understand the pain you are going through both with your mother. .


Great advise.... but there has to be a family concensus and I have asked....to no avail. at this point. It is not possible for mom to go from house to house (there are 5 of us) nor is it anything she would ever agee to..... She will not even consider looking at alternatives like retirement communities, give up a house and all her possessions. It will have to be a group intervention or medical necessity and the decision taken out of her hands... not a fun prospect.

How nice that you and your sister are in bordering states and that she is so understanding of your limitations. Just having a break for a few weeks must feel wonderful, even though you are having to fill up the time with all this yucky stuff. It sounds as though you have worked out a great system. Your mom has also been realistic about the possible future. My mom would just think that *another* child would step up - her wishes to be fulfilled... no matter what. Don't misunderstand... I have a great family - there is just a whole lot of denial going on right now. After all, we agreed to and helped her find this house. We had no idea mom would be this way when she moved here and no one else is seeing it on a daily basis....

Hope that eye is feeling much better today. Big movie star sunglasses when you *do* get to venture out... Don't want people whispering behind DH's back.......


----------



## Southern Gal

Dreamweaver said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, sorry that infection is still lingering with you. I followed a low carb diet a few years ago and the pounds did come off fairly quickly. Most meats, cheese, yogurt and high fiber / low sugar veggies and fruits. Didn't miss breads, but did miss root veggies, bananas and wine. Sharing with your DH might make it easier. Hope you're feeling better soon
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for DH is going to be portion control. He just does not realize how small a serving portion really is... The other problem is that we both tend to skip breakfast.... he eats fast food for lunch and we have a much too big meal late. He only eats berries. I love fruit, but that is pretty restricted and I try not to do a lot of cheese, though I love it, because of cholesterol. Neither of us drink milk..... I will not give up my wine. She aproved a 5 oz. serving a day..... And we can have 3 squares of chocolate...... I know I have to eat more during the day and will - but I think the exercise will be key for both of us. I know it will work for me..... and I miss it, but this cough has made it impossible..... I *may* be starting to see some improvement. Guess we will exercise in our own pool and I can cough all I want...... Thanks for the encouragement..
Click to expand...

you mentioned keeping a journal, i think thats very important, i do ww on my own, and i have a chart for daily pts, you really need to keep up with it, because it just sneaks up on you how much each thing counts, and portion size, i weigh everything except free stuff, i get a go box, so that when we eat out, i try to make several meal (legal size) i really don't feel deprived, because i make my own choices and i am a choc o holic and there are some great ice creams in bars that are portion controled, my very fav. is skinny cow brand choc/pb ice cream sandwich (4pts) i now have a egg white omlette in the mornings, 3 egg whites, 1 pt, verses 2 eggs for omlette, 4 pts. we do not fry anything, we steam, bake or use our george forman grill and we have really good meals, we have just changed how we eat and what to a degree. if youu have a friend who does ww. take her book and copy the diet and if you can have her get you a pt. counter calculator, i take it to the store with me when we buy groceries, to see if its worth it to buy something or not, if the pts are to much per servings. i make this diet work for me. i don't eat my biggest meal at lunch as most (or breakfast), because i am a night owl and i don't want to do bad snacking late, so i eat a good meal and always save pts for a good nite snack. i have lost 25 lbs (not fast, its been several months, but thats ok) i just think of it like this is how we eat now. come on, you and hubby can do it. i do feel so much better, i have sooooooo much more to go, but hey gotta start somewhere, (brag, i did paint my own toes last night, been a while, but i can bend over enough now to do it.) might not sound like a lot to some, but believe me, its a big accomplishment :? and with hot pink fingernail polish too :lol: 
just got back from hosp. neice had surgery, so Keagan and i set with her husband while waiting, i think Keagan is gonna stay the night with his mom, ( thought that was pretty grown up for a 17 yr old and he's the one in the wheel chair) so i will go tomorrow and stay while he goes and gets some rest. everyone take care (still looking for rain) :hunf:


----------



## preston

west coast kitty - sending your brother bushels of positive healing energy - here's to a quick recovery.

sam



west coast kitty said:


> Found out on the weekend that my youngest brother's back surgery has been scheduled for this Wed. He's been in a lot of pain and unable to keep up with many of his regular activities. The plan is to bore out 2 disks and insert spacers to relieve the pressure. We're praying for a successful surgery and a quick return to good health.


----------



## preston

dreamweaver - walking back and forth in water waist high should help your back pain - i was reading a half hour walk a day strenghten the back and helps relieve back pain. worth a try.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, sorry that infection is still lingering with you. I followed a low carb diet a few years ago and the pounds did come off fairly quickly. Most meats, cheese, yogurt and high fiber / low sugar veggies and fruits. Didn't miss breads, but did miss root veggies, bananas and wine. Sharing with your DH might make it easier. Hope you're feeling better soon
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for DH is going to be portion control. He just does not realize how small a serving portion really is... The other problem is that we both tend to skip breakfast.... he eats fast food for lunch and we have a much too big meal late. He only eats berries. I love fruit, but that is pretty restricted and I try not to do a lot of cheese, though I love it, because of cholesterol. Neither of us drink milk..... I will not give up my wine. She aproved a 5 oz. serving a day..... And we can have 3 squares of chocolate...... I know I have to eat more during the day and will - but I think the exercise will be key for both of us. I know it will work for me..... and I miss it, but this cough has made it impossible..... I *may* be starting to see some improvement. Guess we will exercise in our own pool and I can cough all I want...... Thanks for the encouragement..
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

hilary4 - welcome back - glad to hear you had a good time and even managed to get some knitting done.

how do you do a spit splice?

now that you are back we hope to see more of you.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> Yikes! I was away to Auckland for the weekend to an annual Treasurers' meeting and the TP has taken off like a runaway train. I've just managed to catch up with all the posts.
> 
> Greetings everyone. I hope those of you with aches, pains and ailments are feeling better.
> 
> I took my knitting with me to the meeting, because if my hands are busy then my brain can concentrate much better. I was on the receiving end of some interesting comments: one impressed that I could knit without looking at it constantly and one other who was fascinated to watch me spit-splice my new ball. Two other participants were delighted to see me knit and produced their own knitting and crochet. Made for some interesting diversions in the mealtime conversations (and wonderfully yummy food).
> 
> We have had heavy rain here all today, and probably tomorrow as well, lots of surface flooding in the area and pesky puddles in our sunporch, where we have never had leaks before. I should have developed webbed feet by this time tomorrow. The dog is rain-shy (the big girl's blouse!) so just scuttles out for very quick pitstops, but he now has cabin fever and has hurled himself round and round the living-dining room as if it was some kind of racetrack! Crazy pup!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Edith M said:


> Dreamweaver: In view of the fact that your mother is unco-operative, I'm afraid you are faced with a choice between mother and family and that is the hardest choice I can think of. In my most humble opinion family comes first, because when you marry you sever all obligational ties with you parents and align yourself with your husband. I do not envy you this choice and pray for you to make a good decision that is right for all concerned. Hugs abound.


You are right and my DH and kids are super supportive and do many things for mom. They love us both but realize that this is having an adverse effect on my life and that does not sit well. DH tends to be very quiet, but just withdraws and is furious with my brothers right now and also not wanting me to do certain things....He is also having some health issues and wants us doing what we want with our time and I agree and don't want to be adding to his stress with my stress. He and I have always been the rebels, danced to our own tune and did what was best for us regardless of what either family thought. The problem comes with mom being bullheaded and just not facing reality... or reality as I see it. She just called to ask about the pills she is supposed to have for tomorrow's dental surgery and I told her I would be picking them up and bringing them over tonight and we would do the check, etc. We chatted about the appointments yesterday and I mentioned that I have been tired and stressed and she immediately said that driving her around didn't help. I told her that was not the problem. What was the problem was the stress of *worrying* about her... not eating well, etc. etc. She definitely worries about me and feels guilty. Her solution..... "I just have to get driving again"..... I told her that might not be good idea since I thought she was not really able to get back home on her own... directionwise, etc.... SOooooo, again....... perfect opportunity to talk.... both of us loving and concerned, but total denial of real situation..... She is a force to be reckoned with!!!


----------



## preston

thanks myfanwy - i would love to stop by - having homemade bread for breakfast would be a real treat.

i am curious - i have heard of herbal tea - but herbal coffee - that is a new one. can you describe what it is and how it tastes.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sam, the usual white loaf for Fale is on it's way! you are welcome to drop by and have some too!!!... I have been explaining to him about my friend on the computer- and that you are senior to him!
> Don't forget to bring some of your favourite brew- my options are all herbal, including the coffee!


----------



## mjs

orcagrandma said:


> Daralene - No, no one told me about this before the surgery, then again I didn't know anyone who had had it. Now I do and they have come out of the woodwork and NOW they tell me oh, yeah your eyes will itch. Sheesh! Oh well I still would have had it but would have been prepared more for it.
> 
> At first I stopped dancing altogether I was so crushed and so I began to learn piano for another 6 yrs. Then as my children came along and some went into gymnastics I taught that for awhile and then a few years ago took up tap again but not the ballet. I feel so alone with ballet and my heart aches when I view a ballet and I have gone to all my granddaughters ballet recitals and help teach them what I know, but, yes I still have the urge to take it again and perform but now I am fat and down in my back and have artificial knees so I can't leap anymore like I was so good at. And yes, I will pat my back on that as I took ballet in Texas from a former Hungarian dance master from the Royal Danish Ballet. And he had us to where when we leaped into the air you could not hear our toe shoes when they touched the floor. Sometimes we would leap the whole lesson without let up until he could no longer hear our feet. So when we leaped into the air it was as if we were floating. ..........Uh..... so sorry, I get caught away still when I talk about ballet. So just ignore the ranting on and on.  I think I did answer your question. Gee now no one will want to ask me anything anymore. :XD:


When friends and I saw the Danish ballet in Detroit many decades ago we were impressed by the size of the guys' thighs and their leaping. Not as refined as Sadlers wells, but very exciting.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe P said:


> If your Mother has the money to do all this but has an attitude she can do it all you have no choice but to give it up to the family and do an intervention with all the family present in front of her. Joe, we have talked and you are so knowledgable on this, having done so much yourself. I have referred back to your path often. Short version.... mom has money. The family must all AGREE on a path. I plan to do some further investigating and offer some suggestions on hired help, but mom will be most resistant. That is OK... it will help family realize that I mean it when I say I can not/will not continue to be so involved.
> Remember if she is stubborn you have to have a mental health professional (even a hired one) run the intervention. You might not have to do the intervention she might go with this person if that person comes in somewhat often to visit like a social worker.  NO WAY ON EARTH!!!!! - but you are right about getting help if we ever get to the intervention stage. A couple of the retirement places have people that will help with discussions... One even lets you rent a fully furnished place to "try out" for a week or two... We just have to kill the elephant in the room first......
> 
> I hope this helps. joe p You and all the wonderful TP people always help and I am so very grateful....((()))) TO ALL.


----------



## mjs

waterdragon said:


> Glad to hear she is enjoying it at 90. Our ladies had asked me for about 6 months before I agreed to teach. The very first class one of the ladies told me she was so grateful we had started the class as she had just lost her husband and was really lost. Her son recommended she find a class to take to help occupy her time. We are a small group but open to any who want to come for a day or to stay. Most of our ladies are 76 and above. I try to keep up on all kinds of techniques or find info on it as they go in all different directions. The shawls are the unifying factor. Started doing them because in the nursing homes they park people next to airconditioners and then lay bed pads across their backs because they are cold. We have made about 200 so far.


I'm above 76, in fact 78 a couple of days ago. I have gotten to be sort of the leader, but the interesting thing is that people sort of choose from whom they will learn. I'm a good problem-solver rather than a teacher, but someone sort of has to take a lead role I found, and I maintain the computer list. And then notify as necessary those who don't use a computer, fortunately few. The oldest is also very hard of hearing so when she was having such problems, I'm sitting there shouting to answer her questions. But even though she cannot hear most of the conversation she hugely enjoys being there, still driving, but her residence is about a half mile away. It is surprising to me that there do not seems to be accommodations in the retirement village to include the deaf in activities.


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> thanks myfanwy - i would love to stop by - having homemade bread for breakfast would be a real treat.
> 
> i am curious - i have heard of herbal tea - but herbal coffee - that is a new one. can you describe what it is and how it tastes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, the usual white loaf for Fale is on it's way! you are welcome to drop by and have some too!!!... I have been explaining to him about my friend on the computer- and that you are senior to him!
> Don't forget to bring some of your favourite brew- my options are all herbal, including the coffee!
Click to expand...

could not think in my early morning state of a suitable word!
The brew we like best is made from: roasted rye, barley, chicory and sugar-beet. These caffeine free brews are imported from Poland, Germany, and Italy. Ours is one of the German ones.


----------



## mjs

waterdragon said:


> Glad to hear she is enjoying it at 90. Our ladies had asked me for about 6 months before I agreed to teach. The very first class one of the ladies told me she was so grateful we had started the class as she had just lost her husband and was really lost. Her son recommended she find a class to take to help occupy her time. We are a small group but open to any who want to come for a day or to stay. Most of our ladies are 76 and above. I try to keep up on all kinds of techniques or find info on it as they go in all different directions. The shawls are the unifying factor. Started doing them because in the nursing homes they park people next to airconditioners and then lay bed pads across their backs because they are cold. We have made about 200 so far.


I forgot something I meant to say. The nursing home associated with the cottages of the retirement community gives an afghan to each new resident, and it is nice to see the color when you go in. i mentioned this, hoping that she might think it a good idea to make for them. However, she does not seem inclined to do anything of the sort. But to each his own. I stress with any new person coming to the group that it is rule-less and free-flowing. No one has to justify anything.


----------



## Joe P

Well, that staying in a sr. living for 2 weeks might be the answer. I wish you well and hope you find some resolve for the Mother.



Dreamweaver said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your Mother has the money to do all this but has an attitude she can do it all you have no choice but to give it up to the family and do an intervention with all the family present in front of her. Joe, we have talked and you are so knowledgable on this, having done so much yourself. I have referred back to your path often. Short version.... mom has money. The family must all AGREE on a path. I plan to do some further investigating and offer some suggestions on hired help, but mom will be most resistant. That is OK... it will help family realize that I mean it when I say I can not/will not continue to be so involved.
> Remember if she is stubborn you have to have a mental health professional (even a hired one) run the intervention. You might not have to do the intervention she might go with this person if that person comes in somewhat often to visit like a social worker.  NO WAY ON EARTH!!!!! - but you are right about getting help if we ever get to the intervention stage. A couple of the retirement places have people that will help with discussions... One even lets you rent a fully furnished place to "try out" for a week or two... We just have to kill the elephant in the room first......
> 
> I hope this helps. joe p You and all the wonderful TP people always help and I am so very grateful....((()))) TO ALL.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Mjs, a belated Happy Birthday wish! may there be many more!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> No! you don't go on too much! I love to watch ballet, and other dance forms, although I was hopeless at it- I started out far too late at 10. My younger girl loved to dance, and got to point work, but also was too old for the RA exams- as a solo mum I had not been able to afford special lessons for both girls, and for a long time it seemed more important for the older child to have her horse riding lessons.
> How wonderful to have your training with your Hungarian, Danish trained master!
> in New Zealand we had a very influential Danish teacher/dancer whom I recall seeing perform, Poul Gnat [?sp]( I thought he was in my ballet Dictionary but it has no index. ) with Rowena Jackson who had danced in London for a while. My heroine was Margot Fonteyn, whom I saw dance La Sylphide, just before Rudolf Nureyev defected. One of my altime favourite films in the Fonteyn/Nureyev Romeo and Juliet.
> How amazing that you could land en pointe, and silently!!!
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene - No, no one told me about this before the surgery, then again I didn't know anyone who had had it. Now I do and they have come out of the woodwork and NOW they tell me oh, yeah your eyes will itch. Sheesh! Oh well I still would have had it but would have been prepared more for it.
> 
> At first I stopped dancing altogether I was so crushed and so I began to learn piano for another 6 yrs. Then as my children came along and some went into gymnastics I taught that for awhile and then a few years ago took up tap again but not the ballet. I feel so alone with ballet and my heart aches when I view a ballet and I have gone to all my granddaughters ballet recitals and help teach them what I know, but, yes I still have the urge to take it again and perform but now I am fat and down in my back and have artificial knees so I can't leap anymore like I was so good at. And yes, I will pat my back on that as I took ballet in Texas from a former Hungarian dance master from the Royal Danish Ballet. And he had us to where when we leaped into the air you could not hear our toe shoes when they touched the floor. Sometimes we would leap the whole lesson without let up until he could no longer hear our feet. So when we leaped into the air it was as if we were floating. ..........Uh..... so sorry, I get caught away still when I talk about ballet. So just ignore the ranting on and on.  I think I did answer your question. Gee now no one will want to ask me anything anymore. :XD:
Click to expand...

I have never been able to figure out what it was, but I thought Fonteyn/Nureyv had absolute magic. It was simply incredible good fortune to have seen them.


----------



## Dreamweaver

daralene said:


> Swimming is wonderful, and especially with your back being bone on bone.


   The only way I do laps is in a float chair! I don't swim. The test for us buying the house with the pool was for DH to jump on the girls unsuspecting, flail like crazy and they had to be able to get him to shallow water in my cousin's pool. (He is over 6 foot and always strong) I can teach the little ones - but I don't swim. When we river tube, SIL *knows* he is to be behind me and save me - should I ever pop out. I don't swim......... The whole family knows that they are my life guards... I don't swim..... (That doesn't mean I can't get plenty of exercise walking, kicking and such though.....)


----------



## preston

orcagrandma - no such thing - love hearing about your life - that is what this tea party is all about - sharing our lives -- showing support - so you keep on talking.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Daralene - No, no one told me about this before the surgery, then again I didn't know anyone who had had it. Now I do and they have come out of the woodwork and NOW they tell me oh, yeah your eyes will itch. Sheesh! Oh well I still would have had it but would have been prepared more for it.
> 
> At first I stopped dancing altogether I was so crushed and so I began to learn piano for another 6 yrs. Then as my children came along and some went into gymnastics I taught that for awhile and then a few years ago took up tap again but not the ballet. I feel so alone with ballet and my heart aches when I view a ballet and I have gone to all my granddaughters ballet recitals and help teach them what I know, but, yes I still have the urge to take it again and perform but now I am fat and down in my back and have artificial knees so I can't leap anymore like I was so good at. And yes, I will pat my back on that as I took ballet in Texas from a former Hungarian dance master from the Royal Danish Ballet. And he had us to where when we leaped into the air you could not hear our toe shoes when they touched the floor. Sometimes we would leap the whole lesson without let up until he could no longer hear our feet. So when we leaped into the air it was as if we were floating. ..........Uh..... so sorry, I get caught away still when I talk about ballet. So just ignore the ranting on and on.  I think I did answer your question. Gee now no one will want to ask me anything anymore. :XD:


----------



## preston

no no daralene - we love hearing from you - don't you dare go away.

sam

I'd better get off of here and get some work done.

Everyone.....please forgive me for so many posts. DH went to the dentist and some errands so I get on and just go wild when I get a chance. Think I'm taking up a little too much space. Love to all.[/quote]


----------



## preston

orcagrandma - we love you being chatty kathy - you come join us as often as you can.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Who said they better get off of here and do some work? Oh, I guess I better take her advice as I have been a chatty kathy here and nothing to show for it in the house. I need to get well, is my problem. Actually, I need a timer to be on here. Sheesh! Sorry you had to put up with me. Housework..........you hear me................I'm coming.


----------



## preston

dreamweaver - i think the bottom line here is that you need to start thinking of you and your husband first - i'm wondering if you let your mother alone and quit doing so much for her if she might on her own realize her limitations. regardless - you and your husband should be the focus of most of your attention. do something nice for the two of you today. that's sam's advice for today. lol

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you find your brothers at home that might help. Let them take care of her for a couple of weeks. Good luck in what ever you decide. Remember to take care of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...... Mom would need no care if she were visiting them for a couple weeks.... as she would not be cooking, etc. and she is sharp as a tack on long term memory and quite the social butterfly. There would be no Dr.s or dentists, bill, house manitenance - just fun, fun, fun ... That is part of the problem. The one who lives an hour away has not even had her spend the night in 7 months nor been over on his every other Friday off to run an errand or unpack a box. The other one is 4 hours or more away and has temporarily moved into a much smaller place while deciding where they might buy next and so there is not room for her to even visit. They come down here for a week-end every 2/3 months, suggest more things to be done around here and then leave -- no calls, off to work or vacations.. *THAT* is my frustration. The everyday of it... and watching her try to do things that I think she is doing poorly...... She has no GP here, as she has a list of requirements I have not been able to match *and* she is basically very healthy..... no meds except for neuropathy from shingles.... eye shots for macular degeneration. She is like the Energizer Bunny.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

orcagrandma said:


> And yes, I will pat my back on that as I took ballet in Texas from a former Hungarian dance master from the Royal Danish Ballet. And he had us to where when we leaped into the air you could not hear our toe shoes when they touched the floor. :XD:


There are two exceptional studios very near me. One is The Tuzer Ballet Company. Would that have been your instructor? The other is Chamberlaine and many, many of her students go on to study in college or with professional companies. Both of the girls attended for years and Rachel still does pick up classes, but drill team takes so much time, she can no longer take regular classes. They both performed in The Nutcracker at The Eismann Center one year (small roles.... but quite a thrill to perform with a professionals).

I want you to remember something that a dear friend who dancing (it may have been my daughter's wedding) and it was wheelchair bound from polio once shared. We were at a social event and the music was playing and people were was obvious that she was enjoying the music. My DH said "Rose, did you used to dance?" She looked at him and smiled and said.... "I'm dancing now". Never, never stop dancing in your mind..... Close your eyes and leap.....


----------



## preston

sounds interesting - not a lover of chicory but would try it anyhow. but myfanwy - how do you deal without the caffine? lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks myfanwy - i would love to stop by - having homemade bread for breakfast would be a real treat.
> 
> i am curious - i have heard of herbal tea - but herbal coffee - that is a new one. can you describe what it is and how it tastes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, the usual white loaf for Fale is on it's way! you are welcome to drop by and have some too!!!... I have been explaining to him about my friend on the computer- and that you are senior to him!
> Don't forget to bring some of your favourite brew- my options are all herbal, including the coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could not think in my early morning state of a suitable word!
> The brew we like best is made from: roasted rye, barley, chicory and sugar-beet. These caffeine free brews are imported from Poland, Germany, and Italy. Ours is one of the German ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

orcagrandma said:


> I have always wanted to make soap, but now I'm a squirt soap person. Can you make your own squirt soap?


Sure you can  I make mine by grating a 4 oz. bar of castile soap (or whatever you like) into 4 cups of water in a kettle on the stove. Gently heat so the grated soap melts into the water. That's it. You could even add a drop or two of an essential oil to make it smell yummy. I keep mine in an empty vinegar jug, cleaned of course


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> dreamweaver - walking back and forth in water waist high should help your back pain - i was reading a half hour walk a day strenghten the back and helps relieve back pain. worth a try.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam.... I am really missing walking and the water resistance has got to make it count double!!!! I do well with my back and find yoga very good as well, but I can not stand in one place well for long periods of time..... hence, I hate ironing...... and I do pay attention to how I lift or how much weight is over my head. Anything pressing down on shoulders is a no no unless it is under 10 lbs...... I'll get back to my morning walk if we ever cool off and the cough gets just a little better......


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Southerngal* GO TOES!!!! Keep it up.... You are doing great. I'm not giving up my chocoloate either - but when doing the family challenge, I could have one little spice drop each night as a reward and never take a second so I know that it can be done... just have to find that will power again....


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Marianne* - So glad you were able to "prove" things to the SIL and all.... It is always a shock to see/hear the lapses when you aren't expecting them... Most are not really important, but it always makes me wonder what I might not be seeing that is important. Example: When I took mom for glasses a couple of weeks ago, we were talking to the salesperson about this and that and mom said she had never worn glasses before.... Well, yes she did, for years. I reminded her that after her cataract surgery, Dad couldn't get used to seeing her without glasses and she would sometimes keep very weak readers around because of that. "I did?" She bought a ridiculous infrared oven off an infommercial. It was on the counter the other day and I sked about it...."Oh, it has such good single recipes.... I'm going to use it for the first time." NO... Gerry set it up for her a few weeks ago and she did a chicken and then a very underdone port roast which is when she said we could get rid of it..... so it was in the garage. Small things,,,,, but when is it too much? She is on every charity or magazine mailing list known to man..... She has multiple copies of one magazine coming.... I try to get them thrown out.... but she thinks it is so nice that they all send her "thank you" gifts... etc. The checks could get bigger..... Dad did the money and she is wild with power and thinks her funds are unlimited..... Scary stuff...


----------



## Dreamweaver

I have done nothing today and need to go get mom's prescription soon...... Just wanted to post something fun and totally unrelated to saga. I did this under Pictures but want to make sure my TP friends see my darling girl... This is the just 16 year old GD... almost 6' tall..... drill team, Honor Society, volunteer for many things, sweet as can be, vegitarian by choice since quite young, (makes holiday cooking and eating at grandma's a challenge) baker extrordinaire and a wicked quirky sense of humor.....

Friend just called and is dropping something off so I've got to run.... maybe another time I'll get some pictures of the infamous Olivia posted. Sugar and Spice...... Quite the pair.


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you find your brothers at home that might help. Let them take care of her for a couple of weeks. Good luck in what ever you decide. Remember to take care of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...... Mom would need no care if she were visiting them for a couple weeks.... as she would not be cooking, etc. and she is sharp as a tack on long term memory and quite the social butterfly. There would be no Dr.s or dentists, bill, house manitenance - just fun, fun, fun ... That is part of the problem. The one who lives an hour away has not even had her spend the night in 7 months nor been over on his every other Friday off to run an errand or unpack a box. The other one is 4 hours or more away and has temporarily moved into a much smaller place while deciding where they might buy next and so there is not room for her to even visit. They come down here for a week-end every 2/3 months, suggest more things to be done around here and then leave -- no calls, off to work or vacations.. *THAT* is my frustration. The everyday of it... and watching her try to do things that I think she is doing poorly...... She has no GP here, as she has a list of requirements I have not been able to match *and* she is basically very healthy..... no meds except for neuropathy from shingles.... eye shots for macular degeneration. She is like the Energizer Bunny.......
Click to expand...

Hi Dreamweaver! I've been following your posts about your mom. I was in a similar situation but there are only two in my family...me in Minnesota and my brother 14 years older in Arkansas. When my mom started to have troubles, it all fell onto me. I would keep in touch with my brother but when he planned his twice yearly trips, mom would get so excited for him to come that I think would run on pure adrenaline and was always acted so much better when he visited. I know he thought I was crazy because she wouldn't be "that person" that she was with me. She finally agreed to a senior apartment when she was driving and almost hit a sign in the middle of the road (one of those that marks that if there are people in the crosswalk you are to stop). It scared her enough to stop driving but she couldn't get downtown for groceries. She lived an hour from me so every week I'd go and take her shopping. That worked for awhile but I finally convinced her to move to the senior apartments that are a block from the grocery store and across the street from the library...seemed perfect. She lived there 3 years. I would make extra food for DH and I and would cut up and freeze the leftovers for mom to only have to worry about using the microwave for her main cooking. Her doctor was a great help to us and she did live her final 18 months in a nursing home, after it became medically necessary. It was a tough go of it and I certainly know exactly what you are talking about...sharp in the mind but just physically unable to do what she wanted which made her angry and though she tried not to, she did take it out on me in passive-aggressive ways. The hardest transition was the apartment to the nursing home. It was for the best but it was hard for her to accept...she knew that would be her last stop. Such a hard thing to go through. My heart goes out to you. For what it is worth, if your other siblings aren't going to help out, then you must tell them then YOU will be deciding what happens next with your mom. It may be time for you to have your mom to designate you as power-of-attorney...makes things easier later when decisions have to be made that maybe your mom might not be able to make on her own. My mom did that many years ago and just kept it in her safety deposit box, unbeknownst to me. When the time came, she told me where it was and to get it. Please take care of you!!!


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay, alllllll you Canadians out there is it true that milk their runs you over $9 a gallon compared to our average of $3.40 a gallon? If so, that is absolutely absurd. I knew gasoline was higher but, MILK! It would pay you to cross the borders just for the milk. Heavens to Mergatroid! I just heard this on the news and was wondering if it was factual or not. If it is I would become lactose intolerant real quick like. LOL All I can say is I am so sorry that you have to pay that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Very much better than I was before I cut back so drastically on the caffeine! I used to be up some times hourly at night- but that may have been made worse by the fact that my sugar levels were too high! When I have caffeine cravings a cola drink is a good alternative- apart from the high sugar. But it means I don't crave the coffee.



preston said:


> sounds interesting - not a lover of chicory but would try it anyhow. but myfanwy - how do you deal without the caffine? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks myfanwy - i would love to stop by - having homemade bread for breakfast would be a real treat.
> 
> i am curious - i have heard of herbal tea - but herbal coffee - that is a new one. can you describe what it is and how it tastes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, the usual white loaf for Fale is on it's way! you are welcome to drop by and have some too!!!... I have been explaining to him about my friend on the computer- and that you are senior to him!
> Don't forget to bring some of your favourite brew- my options are all herbal, including the coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could not think in my early morning state of a suitable word!
> The brew we like best is made from: roasted rye, barley, chicory and sugar-beet. These caffeine free brews are imported from Poland, Germany, and Italy. Ours is one of the German ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## orcagrandma

Jynx - Now is the time to take over her check book and funds in general. When we finally took over my mother-in-laws checkbook we found she was signed up and was paying for about 5 life insurance policies which was money down the drain because you can only have one life insurance policy. They never paid anyway, because most have a pre-existing condition policy and since she had Alzheimers they of course would not pay. Now we have taken over my mothers of whom this is the opposite problem, where she complains she can't afford things and low and behold she has a large amount of money in her checking acct. This is was not drawing her interest and if her check book was ever to be stollen they could ruin her. So we had to place almost all of it in a checking account for her since it would be drawing interest for her and no one could steal it there. It is terrible to have to take charge of your parents finances and there lives but if done in a loving way we can make the change as easy as possible.


----------



## orcagrandma

Wow, Kathy, thanks for the squirt soap recipe. I will have to try it. I love my little dispenser that is motion sensative so much I hate to give it up but I still have liquid soap in the kitchen and tub. Can't wait to try it as a matter of fact. Thanks again.


----------



## gottastch

orcagrandma said:


> Wow, Kathy, thanks for the squirt soap recipe. I will have to try it. I love my little dispenser that is motion sensative so much I hate to give it up but I still have liquid soap in the kitchen and tub. Can't wait to try it as a matter of fact. Thanks again.


If you want, just try with 1 cup water and 1 ounce grated soap, to make a smaller amount to 'testing' purposes to see if you like it or not


----------



## jheiens

Southern Gal--my DD does WW and has an app for her phone. Might that be of some help? Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

my mother used to take the little chips left from bath soap and put it in a jug of water that she kept under the sink - this was what she used for hand washing things that didn't go in the washer.

sam



gottastch said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Kathy, thanks for the squirt soap recipe. I will have to try it. I love my little dispenser that is motion sensative so much I hate to give it up but I still have liquid soap in the kitchen and tub. Can't wait to try it as a matter of fact. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, just try with 1 cup water and 1 ounce grated soap, to make a smaller amount to 'testing' purposes to see if you like it or not
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Jynx, I think she must look like her grandmother. WOW!!


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> my mother used to take the little chips left from bath soap and put it in a jug of water that she kept under the sink - this was what she used for hand washing things that didn't go in the washer.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Kathy, thanks for the squirt soap recipe. I will have to try it. I love my little dispenser that is motion sensative so much I hate to give it up but I still have liquid soap in the kitchen and tub. Can't wait to try it as a matter of fact. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, just try with 1 cup water and 1 ounce grated soap, to make a smaller amount to 'testing' purposes to see if you like it or not
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Our moms never wasted a thing. You'd be surprised at the things I found in my mom's attic, when we had to clean out the house - hahahaha.


----------



## preston

maybe this should become part of the olympics.

sam

http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite/en_INT/Red-Bull-Cliff-Diving/001243156279621?utm_medium=email&utm_source=BloodSweatCheers&utm_campaign=national


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Very much better than I was before I cut back so drastically on the caffeine! I used to be up some times hourly at night- but that may have been made worse by the fact that my sugar levels were too high! When I have caffeine cravings a cola drink is a good alternative- apart from the high sugar. But it means I don't crave the coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds interesting - not a lover of chicory but would try it anyhow. but myfanwy - how do you deal without the caffine? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks myfanwy - i would love to stop by - having homemade bread for breakfast would be a real treat.
> 
> i am curious - i have heard of herbal tea - but herbal coffee - that is a new one. can you describe what it is and how it tastes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, the usual white loaf for Fale is on it's way! you are welcome to drop by and have some too!!!... I have been explaining to him about my friend on the computer- and that you are senior to him!
> Don't forget to bring some of your favourite brew- my options are all herbal, including the coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could not think in my early morning state of a suitable word!
> The brew we like best is made from: roasted rye, barley, chicory and sugar-beet. These caffeine free brews are imported from Poland, Germany, and Italy. Ours is one of the German ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you woke during the night I should think it more likely your sugar level was too low. More about that later when I write you.


----------



## west coast kitty

Dreamweaver your GD is gorgeous and with all of her many other accomplishments I can see where you would be extremely proud


----------



## mjs

orcagrandma said:


> Jynx - Now is the time to take over her check book and funds in general. When we finally took over my mother-in-laws checkbook we found she was signed up and was paying for about 5 life insurance policies which was money down the drain because you can only have one life insurance policy. They never paid anyway, because most have a pre-existing condition policy and since she had Alzheimers they of course would not pay. Now we have taken over my mothers of whom this is the opposite problem, where she complains she can't afford things and low and behold she has a large amount of money in her checking acct. This is was not drawing her interest and if her check book was ever to be stollen they could ruin her. So we had to place almost all of it in a checking account for her since it would be drawing interest for her and no one could steal it there. It is terrible to have to take charge of your parents finances and there lives but if done in a loving way we can make the change as easy as possible.


I was fifty when my mother died and at that point, since I had to change my will, I also appointed a PoA. I wanted to be sure someone could take charge if I began to be gaga. It's been changed since then and I also have advance directives. No question about my being in my right mind when these things were done. If I'm fortunate these things will never need to be invoked, but I want to be sure.


----------



## orcagrandma

Is everyone in Washington State okay from the wildfires? They say it is bad.


----------



## orcagrandma

Marieanne - I think it is you, don't want to reread to find out but all will see. No, it was Sandi in AZ anyway, go to myfitnesspal.com and it is free and helps keep track of your exercise, food intake etc. and let you know where you stand and what you should expect to lose in whatever amt. of weeks. It is really great in charting everything. Plus you can have people giving you encouragement in your own group. I love it. So please try it out if anyone wants to lose weight and get fit. It has also made me aware of how many calories there are in the simple things you eat. You can also input certain things that you eat daily and how many calories there are on the package and once you input that it keeps track and pluses or minuses out your food and exercise. Love it.


----------



## orcagrandma

mjs - yes advance directive is the surefire way to go.


----------



## orcagrandma

I pity my kids when they start to go through my things. I already told them to be sure and unwrap things before just tossing as there may be something important to them in it. LOL


----------



## mjs

orcagrandma said:


> mjs - yes advance directive is the surefire way to go.


I figure you cannot possibly foresee what is needed, so you need to have someone you can trust and just leave it to him or her. I've done the same with my will, though there is not much for anyone to have to make decisions about.


----------



## mjs

orcagrandma said:


> I pity my kids when they start to go through my things. I already told them to be sure and unwrap things before just tossing as there may be something important to them in it. LOL


When I was clearing my aunt's house I found things that were very useful treasures to me that others would just have thrown out.


----------



## gottastch

orcagrandma said:


> I pity my kids when they start to go through my things. I already told them to be sure and unwrap things before just tossing as there may be something important to them in it. LOL


My mom grew up in the depression so had certain ways about her and one was never throwing something away that could be useful someday. That included plastic 5-quart ice cream pails and covers, tin foil (used that she cleaned), cleaned plastic containers from every type of food...mostly margarine, bits of fabric, buttons, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to make soap, but now I'm a squirt soap person. Can you make your own squirt soap?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can  I make mine by grating a 4 oz. bar of castile soap (or whatever you like) into 4 cups of water in a kettle on the stove. Gently heat so the grated soap melts into the water. That's it. You could even add a drop or two of an essential oil to make it smell yummy. I keep mine in an empty vinegar jug, cleaned of course
Click to expand...

My SIL makes squirt soap for the GC. He uses some sort of grape scent. They love it and it is so strong he can tell that they have washed after using the bathroom. He likes it so he doesn't have to call them to check. If they don't smell like grape they have to go back in and wash. They usually remember at thet time that they forgot.


----------



## gottastch

jmai5421 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to make soap, but now I'm a squirt soap person. Can you make your own squirt soap?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can  I make mine by grating a 4 oz. bar of castile soap (or whatever you like) into 4 cups of water in a kettle on the stove. Gently heat so the grated soap melts into the water. That's it. You could even add a drop or two of an essential oil to make it smell yummy. I keep mine in an empty vinegar jug, cleaned of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My SIL makes squirt soap for the GC. He uses some sort of grape scent. They love it and it is so strong he can tell that they have washed after using the bathroom. He likes it so he doesn't have to call them to check. If they don't smell like grape they have to go back in and wash. They usually remember at thet time that they forgot.
Click to expand...

What a great idea...I like that - if they don't smell like grape they have to go back and wash - hahahaha!


----------



## jmai5421

orcagrandma said:


> Marieanne - I think it is you, don't want to reread to find out but all will see. No, it was Sandi in AZ anyway, go to myfitnesspal.com and it is free and helps keep track of your exercise, food intake etc. and let you know where you stand and what you should expect to lose in whatever amt. of weeks. It is really great in charting everything. Plus you can have people giving you encouragement in your own group. I love it. So please try it out if anyone wants to lose weight and get fit. It has also made me aware of how many calories there are in the simple things you eat. You can also input certain things that you eat daily and how many calories there are on the package and once you input that it keeps track and pluses or minuses out your food and exercise. Love it.


Another one is sparkpeople.com


----------



## mjs

gottastch said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pity my kids when they start to go through my things. I already told them to be sure and unwrap things before just tossing as there may be something important to them in it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> My mom grew up in the depression so had certain ways about her and one was never throwing something away that could be useful someday. That included plastic 5-quart ice cream pails and covers, tin foil (used that she cleaned), cleaned plastic containers from every type of food...mostly margarine, bits of fabric, buttons, etc., etc., etc.
Click to expand...

Me too. But now I've gotten to the point that I know I've got to get rid of some that I will never use, like margarine containers that are more than I need to hold servings from a pot of soup. But I see no reason not to reuse foil.


----------



## gottastch

mjs said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pity my kids when they start to go through my things. I already told them to be sure and unwrap things before just tossing as there may be something important to them in it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> My mom grew up in the depression so had certain ways about her and one was never throwing something away that could be useful someday. That included plastic 5-quart ice cream pails and covers, tin foil (used that she cleaned), cleaned plastic containers from every type of food...mostly margarine, bits of fabric, buttons, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. But now I've gotten to the point that I know I've got to get rid of some that I will never use, like margarine containers that are more than I need to hold servings from a pot of soup. But I see no reason not to reuse foil.
Click to expand...

We always did growing up too but the stuff now days is thinner (or I am more clumsy) and I rarely get more than one use because I tear it. I suppose I could buy the more expensive thicker kind.


----------



## preston

i just got an email from www.about.com. yesterday's was all about vegetarian foods. maybe some of you would like to check it out. she gives lots of recipes. maybe we sll would find something to like here.

sam


----------



## preston

where in washington state?

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Is everyone in Washington State okay from the wildfires? They say it is bad.


----------



## preston

we need his recipe.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to make soap, but now I'm a squirt soap person. Can you make your own squirt soap?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can  I make mine by grating a 4 oz. bar of castile soap (or whatever you like) into 4 cups of water in a kettle on the stove. Gently heat so the grated soap melts into the water. That's it. You could even add a drop or two of an essential oil to make it smell yummy. I keep mine in an empty vinegar jug, cleaned of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My SIL makes squirt soap for the GC. He uses some sort of grape scent. They love it and it is so strong he can tell that they have washed after using the bathroom. He likes it so he doesn't have to call them to check. If they don't smell like grape they have to go back in and wash. They usually remember at thet time that they forgot.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> i just got an email from www.about.com. yesterday's was all about vegetarian foods. maybe some of you would like to check it out. she gives lots of recipes. maybe we sll would find something to like here.
> 
> sam


The Vegetarian Chili and the Popsiclces sound good...maybe not at the same time or maybe, hmmmmm


----------



## preston

one always needs desert.

sam



gottastch said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just got an email from www.about.com. yesterday's was all about vegetarian foods. maybe some of you would like to check it out. she gives lots of recipes. maybe we sll would find something to like here.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegetarian Chili and the Popsiclces sound good...maybe not at the same time or maybe, hmmmmm
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

check out www.allfreeknitting.com today - some lovely shawl patterns and they are free. this is a great website for patterns - i never get tired of looking to see what they have.


----------



## Sandy

west coast kitty said:


> Dreamweaver your GD is gorgeous and with all of her many other accomplishments I can see where you would be extremely proud


Took the words right out of my mouth! Rachel is gorgeous!


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> one always needs desert.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just got an email from www.about.com. yesterday's was all about vegetarian foods. maybe some of you would like to check it out. she gives lots of recipes. maybe we sll would find something to like here.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegetarian Chili and the Popsiclces sound good...maybe not at the same time or maybe, hmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Always!


----------



## preston

sandy - where is the fire in washington?

sam



Sandy said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver your GD is gorgeous and with all of her many other accomplishments I can see where you would be extremely proud
> 
> 
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth! Rachel is gorgeous!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tessadele

pammie1234 said:


> Hairspray: If you drink the spirits instead of putting it on your hair, you won't care what your hair looks like!
> 
> I may be wrong here, but I think it is ok to mentions things on TP that are concerns, but not to dwell on them. If something is mentioned that starts a bantering between a few people, then that needs to stop. Just informing others does not bother me. If someone in Australia has had a lot of wildfires, I would like to know. I might not know otherwise. I honestly didn't know about the incident until I read it on TP. I don't want to comment, but I was glad to know. Just my 2 cents, and please don't start a huge dialogue about it! Love you all!


Here, here.

Tessa


----------



## preston

another site i get in my email is "blood, sweat and tears". for you with a swimming pool this might be right up your alley. it certainly would burn a few calories.

deep water running.

An ideal cross-training workout, deep water running is great for recovery workouts and enhancing speed  not to mention it provides an entire body workout that boosts joint range of motion and strengthens postural (real word!) muscles.

Plus, you can secretly hide how sweaty you are!

How does it work?

Once you strap on a floatation belt for balance, its as simple as going through the motions of running on land. Only, you know, it's in the water. The higher resistance (water is thicker than air) adds a challenging dynamic without the impact on your joints that plagues its land-dwelling counterpart.

Now go show Jaws whos boss!


----------



## jmai5421

preston said:


> we need his recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to make soap, but now I'm a squirt soap person. Can you make your own squirt soap?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can  I make mine by grating a 4 oz. bar of castile soap (or whatever you like) into 4 cups of water in a kettle on the stove. Gently heat so the grated soap melts into the water. That's it. You could even add a drop or two of an essential oil to make it smell yummy. I keep mine in an empty vinegar jug, cleaned of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My SIL makes squirt soap for the GC. He uses some sort of grape scent. They love it and it is so strong he can tell that they have washed after using the bathroom. He likes it so he doesn't have to call them to check. If they don't smell like grape they have to go back in and wash. They usually remember at thet time that they forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I will email him.


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> sandy - where is the fire in washington?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver your GD is gorgeous and with all of her many other accomplishments I can see where you would be extremely proud
> 
> 
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth! Rachel is gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just saw the news, Sam, and fires are in central Washington...supposed to be contained but the high heat and winds are causing great concern for the possibility of a restart.


----------



## gottastch

jmai5421 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need his recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wanted to make soap, but now I'm a squirt soap person. Can you make your own squirt soap?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can  I make mine by grating a 4 oz. bar of castile soap (or whatever you like) into 4 cups of water in a kettle on the stove. Gently heat so the grated soap melts into the water. That's it. You could even add a drop or two of an essential oil to make it smell yummy. I keep mine in an empty vinegar jug, cleaned of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My SIL makes squirt soap for the GC. He uses some sort of grape scent. They love it and it is so strong he can tell that they have washed after using the bathroom. He likes it so he doesn't have to call them to check. If they don't smell like grape they have to go back in and wash. They usually remember at thet time that they forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will email him.
Click to expand...

I am interested too, thanks.


----------



## Sandy

preston said:


> sandy - where is the fire in washington?
> 
> sam
> 
> I pulled this up from the internet Sam.
> 
> Wildfire rips through miles of central Wash.
> 
> Last updated 5:43 p.m. ET
> 
> (CBS/AP) CLE ELUM, Wash. - A fast-moving wildfire burned at least 60 homes across about 27,000 acres of central Washington, one of several blazes burning Tuesday across the West.
> 
> Department of Natural Resources Fire Incident Commander Rex Reed said more than 450 people evacuated their homes near Washington's Taylor Bridge wildfire, according to CBS Seattle affiliate KIRO. As of Tuesday morning 300 homes remained at risk.
> 
> So far, one death -- a firefighter who was killed working a fire in Orofino, Idaho -- has been reported from the wildfires. The total number of injuries from the Western blazes is not yet known.
> 
> 1 death, several close calls as firefighters battle Western blazes
> 
> The Washington fire crept within six miles of Ellensburg, which is about 75 miles east of Seattle, said Mark Grassel, a state Department of Natural Resources spokesman. Crews stopped its forward movement, although it is not contained. State officials dispatched additional firefighters and equipment to the blaze from around the state. The state Transportation Department said a 14-mile section of U.S. Highway 97 was closed because of the fire.
> 
> The fire has been named the Taylor Bridge wildfire because it is believed to have started at the bridge during replacement construction on Monday afternoon, according to KIRO.
> 
> The Idaho firefighter was killed by a falling tree Sunday. Anne Veseth, a 20-year-old who was in her second season as a firefighter, was killed as she worked a fire near Orofino, the U.S. Forest Service said. Her older brother also is a wild-land firefighter in Idaho, where 12 blazes are burning.
> 
> A crew in central Washington state also barely outran flames Monday at the wind-driven fire in Kittitas County. The firefighters managed to drive to safety as they got ahead of the Taylor Bridge fire, said Richelle Risdon, a county fire spokeswoman.
> 
> Some property at a chimpanzee sanctuary outside Cle Elum burned.
> 
> The seven chimps at Chimpanzee Sanctuary Northwest near Cle Elum are fine, but they seemed bewildered by the smoke in the air and changes in their routine brought by a wildfire that burned within a couple hundred feet of their building, a spokeswoman said.
> 
> "They definitely know there's weirdness happening," Outreach Director Diana Goodrich said Tuesday. "There are still fire trucks here, and they're curious about them."
> 
> Fifty-four horses were safely evacuated to the Kittitas County Fairgrounds in Cle Elum, according to CBS Yakima, Wash., affiliate KIMA.
> 
> In Utah, a lightning-sparked fire consumed about 34 square miles, threatened a herd of wild horses and shut down the historic Pony Express Road in the state's western desert.
> 
> Meanwhile, crews in Northern California made progress against an aggressive blaze in Lake County that grew to more than 9 square miles and destroyed three buildings. Officials lifted evacuation orders for the residents of nearly 500 homes late Monday, said Daniel Berlant, a spokesman for the California Department of Forestry and Fire Protection.
> A house burns from a wildfire in Kittitas County, Wash., on Aug. 14, 2012.


----------



## Redkimba

preston said:


> my mother used to take the little chips left from bath soap and put it in a jug of water that she kept under the sink - this was what she used for hand washing things that didn't go in the washer.
> 
> sam


I want to try that. I have a couple of soap slivers that I just can't throw out; they still have some use.


----------



## gottastch

Sandy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandy - where is the fire in washington?
> 
> sam
> 
> I pulled this up from the internet Sam.
> 
> Wildfire rips through miles of central Wash.
> 
> Last updated 5:43 p.m. ET
> 
> (CBS/AP) CLE ELUM, Wash. - A fast-moving wildfire burned at least 60 homes across about 27,000 acres of central Washington, one of several blazes burning Tuesday across the West.
> 
> Department of Natural Resources Fire Incident Commander Rex Reed said more than 450 people evacuated their homes near Washington's Taylor Bridge wildfire, according to CBS Seattle affiliate KIRO. As of Tuesday morning 300 homes remained at risk.
> 
> So far, one death -- a firefighter who was killed working a fire in Orofino, Idaho -- has been reported from the wildfires. The total number of injuries from the Western blazes is not yet known.
> 
> 1 death, several close calls as firefighters battle Western blazes
> 
> The Washington fire crept within six miles of Ellensburg, which is about 75 miles east of Seattle, said Mark Grassel, a state Department of Natural Resources spokesman. Crews stopped its forward movement, although it is not contained. State officials dispatched additional firefighters and equipment to the blaze from around the state. The state Transportation Department said a 14-mile section of U.S. Highway 97 was closed because of the fire.
> 
> The fire has been named the Taylor Bridge wildfire because it is believed to have started at the bridge during replacement construction on Monday afternoon, according to KIRO.
> 
> The Idaho firefighter was killed by a falling tree Sunday. Anne Veseth, a 20-year-old who was in her second season as a firefighter, was killed as she worked a fire near Orofino, the U.S. Forest Service said. Her older brother also is a wild-land firefighter in Idaho, where 12 blazes are burning.
> 
> A crew in central Washington state also barely outran flames Monday at the wind-driven fire in Kittitas County. The firefighters managed to drive to safety as they got ahead of the Taylor Bridge fire, said Richelle Risdon, a county fire spokeswoman.
> 
> Some property at a chimpanzee sanctuary outside Cle Elum burned.
> 
> The seven chimps at Chimpanzee Sanctuary Northwest near Cle Elum are fine, but they seemed bewildered by the smoke in the air and changes in their routine brought by a wildfire that burned within a couple hundred feet of their building, a spokeswoman said.
> 
> "They definitely know there's weirdness happening," Outreach Director Diana Goodrich said Tuesday. "There are still fire trucks here, and they're curious about them."
> 
> Fifty-four horses were safely evacuated to the Kittitas County Fairgrounds in Cle Elum, according to CBS Yakima, Wash., affiliate KIMA.
> 
> In Utah, a lightning-sparked fire consumed about 34 square miles, threatened a herd of wild horses and shut down the historic Pony Express Road in the state's western desert.
> 
> Meanwhile, crews in Northern California made progress against an aggressive blaze in Lake County that grew to more than 9 square miles and destroyed three buildings. Officials lifted evacuation orders for the residents of nearly 500 homes late Monday, said Daniel Berlant, a spokesman for the California Department of Forestry and Fire Protection.
> A house burns from a wildfire in Kittitas County, Wash., on Aug. 14, 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies...should never trust the local news for a national story...just saw all of this on the national news...good luck to all concerned!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

gottastch said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pity my kids when they start to go through my things. I already told them to be sure and unwrap things before just tossing as there may be something important to them in it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> My mom grew up in the depression so had certain ways about her and one was never throwing something away that could be useful someday. That included plastic 5-quart ice cream pails and covers, tin foil (used that she cleaned), cleaned plastic containers from every type of food...mostly margarine, bits of fabric, buttons, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. But now I've gotten to the point that I know I've got to get rid of some that I will never use, like margarine containers that are more than I need to hold servings from a pot of soup. But I see no reason not to reuse foil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We always did growing up too but the stuff now days is thinner (or I am more clumsy) and I rarely get more than one use because I tear it. I suppose I could buy the more expensive thicker kind.
Click to expand...

Actually I use it seldom since I put things in wax paper where others use foil. But some cheesecakes require a layer or two around the pan in a water bath and those are very reusable.


----------



## pammie1234

preston said:


> another site i get in my email is "blood, sweat and tears". for you with a swimming pool this might be right up your alley. it certainly would burn a few calories.
> 
> deep water running.
> 
> An ideal cross-training workout, deep water running is great for recovery workouts and enhancing speed  not to mention it provides an entire body workout that boosts joint range of motion and strengthens postural (real word!) muscles.
> 
> Plus, you can secretly hide how sweaty you are!
> 
> How does it work?
> 
> Once you strap on a floatation belt for balance, its as simple as going through the motions of running on land. Only, you know, it's in the water. The higher resistance (water is thicker than air) adds a challenging dynamic without the impact on your joints that plagues its land-dwelling counterpart.
> 
> Now go show Jaws whos boss!


Thanks, Sam! I'm going to check it out.


----------



## preston

wow - i have a dear friend that lives outside cle elum up in the mountains - do hope she is ok.

sam



Sandy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandy - where is the fire in washington?
> 
> sam
> 
> I pulled this up from the internet Sam.
> 
> Wildfire rips through miles of central Wash.
> 
> Last updated 5:43 p.m. ET
> 
> (CBS/AP) CLE ELUM, Wash. - A fast-moving wildfire burned at least 60 homes across about 27,000 acres of central Washington, one of several blazes burning Tuesday across the West.
> 
> Department of Natural Resources Fire Incident Commander Rex Reed said more than 450 people evacuated their homes near Washington's Taylor Bridge wildfire, according to CBS Seattle affiliate KIRO. As of Tuesday morning 300 homes remained at risk.
> 
> So far, one death -- a firefighter who was killed working a fire in Orofino, Idaho -- has been reported from the wildfires. The total number of injuries from the Western blazes is not yet known.
> 
> 1 death, several close calls as firefighters battle Western blazes
> 
> The Washington fire crept within six miles of Ellensburg, which is about 75 miles east of Seattle, said Mark Grassel, a state Department of Natural Resources spokesman. Crews stopped its forward movement, although it is not contained. State officials dispatched additional firefighters and equipment to the blaze from around the state. The state Transportation Department said a 14-mile section of U.S. Highway 97 was closed because of the fire.
> 
> The fire has been named the Taylor Bridge wildfire because it is believed to have started at the bridge during replacement construction on Monday afternoon, according to KIRO.
> 
> The Idaho firefighter was killed by a falling tree Sunday. Anne Veseth, a 20-year-old who was in her second season as a firefighter, was killed as she worked a fire near Orofino, the U.S. Forest Service said. Her older brother also is a wild-land firefighter in Idaho, where 12 blazes are burning.
> 
> A crew in central Washington state also barely outran flames Monday at the wind-driven fire in Kittitas County. The firefighters managed to drive to safety as they got ahead of the Taylor Bridge fire, said Richelle Risdon, a county fire spokeswoman.
> 
> Some property at a chimpanzee sanctuary outside Cle Elum burned.
> 
> The seven chimps at Chimpanzee Sanctuary Northwest near Cle Elum are fine, but they seemed bewildered by the smoke in the air and changes in their routine brought by a wildfire that burned within a couple hundred feet of their building, a spokeswoman said.
> 
> "They definitely know there's weirdness happening," Outreach Director Diana Goodrich said Tuesday. "There are still fire trucks here, and they're curious about them."
> 
> Fifty-four horses were safely evacuated to the Kittitas County Fairgrounds in Cle Elum, according to CBS Yakima, Wash., affiliate KIMA.
> 
> In Utah, a lightning-sparked fire consumed about 34 square miles, threatened a herd of wild horses and shut down the historic Pony Express Road in the state's western desert.
> 
> Meanwhile, crews in Northern California made progress against an aggressive blaze in Lake County that grew to more than 9 square miles and destroyed three buildings. Officials lifted evacuation orders for the residents of nearly 500 homes late Monday, said Daniel Berlant, a spokesman for the California Department of Forestry and Fire Protection.
> A house burns from a wildfire in Kittitas County, Wash., on Aug. 14, 2012.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thanks gottastch.

sam



gottastch said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandy - where is the fire in washington?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver your GD is gorgeous and with all of her many other accomplishments I can see where you would be extremely proud
> 
> 
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth! Rachel is gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just saw the news, Sam, and fires are in central Washington...supposed to be contained but the high heat and winds are causing great concern for the possibility of a restart.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thanks sandy - it seems to have been a bad year for fires.

sam



Sandy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandy - where is the fire in washington?
> 
> sam
> 
> I pulled this up from the internet Sam.
> 
> Wildfire rips through miles of central Wash.
> 
> Last updated 5:43 p.m. ET
> 
> (CBS/AP) CLE ELUM, Wash. - A fast-moving wildfire burned at least 60 homes across about 27,000 acres of central Washington, one of several blazes burning Tuesday across the West.
> 
> Department of Natural Resources Fire Incident Commander Rex Reed said more than 450 people evacuated their homes near Washington's Taylor Bridge wildfire, according to CBS Seattle affiliate KIRO. As of Tuesday morning 300 homes remained at risk.
> 
> So far, one death -- a firefighter who was killed working a fire in Orofino, Idaho -- has been reported from the wildfires. The total number of injuries from the Western blazes is not yet known.
> 
> 1 death, several close calls as firefighters battle Western blazes
> 
> The Washington fire crept within six miles of Ellensburg, which is about 75 miles east of Seattle, said Mark Grassel, a state Department of Natural Resources spokesman. Crews stopped its forward movement, although it is not contained. State officials dispatched additional firefighters and equipment to the blaze from around the state. The state Transportation Department said a 14-mile section of U.S. Highway 97 was closed because of the fire.
> 
> The fire has been named the Taylor Bridge wildfire because it is believed to have started at the bridge during replacement construction on Monday afternoon, according to KIRO.
> 
> The Idaho firefighter was killed by a falling tree Sunday. Anne Veseth, a 20-year-old who was in her second season as a firefighter, was killed as she worked a fire near Orofino, the U.S. Forest Service said. Her older brother also is a wild-land firefighter in Idaho, where 12 blazes are burning.
> 
> A crew in central Washington state also barely outran flames Monday at the wind-driven fire in Kittitas County. The firefighters managed to drive to safety as they got ahead of the Taylor Bridge fire, said Richelle Risdon, a county fire spokeswoman.
> 
> Some property at a chimpanzee sanctuary outside Cle Elum burned.
> 
> The seven chimps at Chimpanzee Sanctuary Northwest near Cle Elum are fine, but they seemed bewildered by the smoke in the air and changes in their routine brought by a wildfire that burned within a couple hundred feet of their building, a spokeswoman said.
> 
> "They definitely know there's weirdness happening," Outreach Director Diana Goodrich said Tuesday. "There are still fire trucks here, and they're curious about them."
> 
> Fifty-four horses were safely evacuated to the Kittitas County Fairgrounds in Cle Elum, according to CBS Yakima, Wash., affiliate KIMA.
> 
> In Utah, a lightning-sparked fire consumed about 34 square miles, threatened a herd of wild horses and shut down the historic Pony Express Road in the state's western desert.
> 
> Meanwhile, crews in Northern California made progress against an aggressive blaze in Lake County that grew to more than 9 square miles and destroyed three buildings. Officials lifted evacuation orders for the residents of nearly 500 homes late Monday, said Daniel Berlant, a spokesman for the California Department of Forestry and Fire Protection.
> A house burns from a wildfire in Kittitas County, Wash., on Aug. 14, 2012.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Right on time! You are both welcome! the beeper just beeped that the white loaf is baked! It makes a very small loaf so I can't have many call at a time!!!...[/quote]

Myfanwy--I'll bring warm coffee cake and my own hot cup of tea if I can come with Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

It is surprising to me that there do not seems to be accommodations in the retirement village to include the deaf in activities.[/quote]

MJS--Is this a problem that is being ignored or has it simply not been thought of as necessary? Perhaps a word or two from you might bring it to the forefront for consideration? Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

My DH said "Rose, did you used to dance?" She looked at him and smiled and said.... "I'm dancing now". Never, never stop dancing in your mind..... Close your eyes and leap.....[/quote]

Jynx, I had to smile at the mental picture which came to mind on reading your last phrase quoted. Thank you for sharing it. Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver your GD is beautiful, I'm sure she takes after her Grandmother ;-) When my Mom moved in with me, I took over her finances, she was unable to get around easily, but was always wanting something from the store, it was hard to get her anywhere, as I worked hours that were all over the clock. She handed me her card and just said you take care of it, so that was that. Her doctors in Texas didn't take her drivers license away but told her it was too dangerous for her to ever drive again. She tried it one time, got to the gate of her complex and got dizzy and her foot hit the gas, she ended up in a vacant lot, no one was hurt, but a policeman drove her car out and back to her apartment. She hasn't been behind a wheel now since 2007, but she has a valid drivers license :lol: 
Before my Dad passed away mom's SS was only 670 a month, she never really worked a job. She was on Medicare and Medicaide, had excellent health care and lived in a rent controlled facility for Seniors and disabled people. The state of Texas paid for someone to come to her apartment 5 days a week, they would fix her lunch and dinner, clean her place and do her laundry, help her with her shower and that type of thing. Someone else had to take her to appointments as they were not allowed to drive her. She had a very sweet lady taking care of her, on Fridays Mom would give her $ to go pick them up lunch or dinner and Mom always sent extra food home with the lady. When Mom moved to be with me, we gave her a lot of furniture, clothes, dishes and so on. What she couldn't use she gave to her church. Mom misses her own space, I know this, she sometimes calls her room the dungeon but she knows that we will bring her in with us at anytime. She really prefers being in her bed and she doesn't like the same shows on TV that we watch, LOL. And she says we are too quiet for her. Go figure, nothing is ever perfect, but we all do try to take the best care for our parents that we can. 
Thoughts and prayers are with all my friends tonight and always.
Myfanwy, I'll bring a Sour Cream Pound cake and some tea if I can have a slice of that bread also ;-) 
Sweet dreams my friends may tomorrow bring joy to each and everyone.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver, your granddaughter is beautiful! I know you are proud of her!


----------



## orcagrandma

Jinx - what a lovely granddaughter. The pic of her with the fish hat on reminds me of one of my granddaughters who had to have a monkey hat. She loves those type of things too. She is quiet but unique and she is as sweet as sugar, so I know you really love her and yes I bet she does look a lot like grandma. Mine looks like my dad's side of the family and soooo much like her great grandfather. That is a good thing too.


----------



## jmai5421

Dreamweaver, your granddaughter is beautiful. She looks a little like you. And so talented. I am sure you are very proud. BTW I like her Nemo hat awesome job, grandma.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Right on time! You are both welcome! the beeper just beeped that the white loaf is baked! It makes a very small loaf so I can't have many call at a time!!!...


Myfanwy--I'll bring warm coffee cake and my own hot cup of tea if I can come with Sam.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Delighted to see you! must go attend to the 'domestic situation'!


----------



## Ezenby

orcagrandma said:


> Is everyone in Washington State okay from the wildfires? They say it is bad.


I was called out for a fire assignment today. Tomorrow will be at a fire on the California/Oregon border. I do not fight the flames...work in logistics. Yes the lightening strikes have started so many it is getting difficult to get enough resources..crews and people like me. I just put myself available and see what happened!!!! Talk with you later.


----------



## Joe P

Dreamweaver your grand daughter is cute as can be. You must be very proud.

Marianne it is good to hear from you again. where in texas did your mother live?

I have cousins living in Eastern and Central Washington. 

talk lataaaaaaaaaaaaaa... joe p


----------



## margewhaples

Joe: Diverticulitis occurs when food pockets in the little sacs of the intestine. It can be recurring. The inflammation causes pain, fever often chills and usually requires antibiotics possibly several to resolve as well as hydration(often iv's). 
As stated, ulcerative colitis is caused by inflammation of the intestinal mucosa and wall. It also has pain. Can cause constipation as well as diarrhea/ Treatment changes over time, but a bland diet is usually recommended. Steroids have been employe also. And antibiotics if infection is present. Anti fungals and sulfas have been useful also. The recommended diet is anti-inflammatory one. There has been some evidence in the past that dairy product allergys were prevalent among its sufferers, cause some physicians to employ a 
dairy free diet to see if the condition improves. Many times colectomy is required to attain full stabilization. 
Crohn's is a chronic condition which is characterized by malnutrition, severe diarrhea, sometimes constipation, intestinal obstruction, perforation, fistulization between abd organs. The inflammation is not limited to the large bowel as is ulcerative colitis, but affects any digestive organ from mouth to anus and has implications in other tissues as well. Treatment is medical with medications such as steroids, anti-inflammatories suchas
remicade, antibiotics, anti-fungals, sulfas and hydration, often requiring complete bowel rest for prolonged periods of time. The diagnosis of Crohn's is difficult and often made at the first surgical
intervention. It was originally included in the diagnosis of ulcerative colitis until differentiated by Dr. Crohn. May preface Cancer of the bowel.
Celiac disease is a genetic disease in which the ability to digest certain foods, including wheat ,grains and some others is lacking and when those foods are eliminated the condition improves greatly. It in the past was very difficult to diagnose and thus so many people who had the disease had terrible digestive problems. With dna testing this has improved greatly once the symptoms are brought to the attention of a specialist primarily (as it is frequently overlooked by general physicians.) 
PS: Crohns :Nutritional approaches are very helpful. Diets high in anti-inflammatories, good quality vitamin supplimentation 
Avoidance of stressful situations is paramount particularly during
flares. Surgery is not curative and in fact may aggrivate and prolong condition, although at times is a life-saving necessity. May include colectomy, ileostomy, colostomy. Periods of recurrent obstructions often follow surgical interventions


----------



## preston

ezenby - you be careful now - you hear. come join us as soon as you can - sending you lots of positive energy.

sam



Ezenby said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone in Washington State okay from the wildfires? They say it is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I was called out for a fire assignment today. Tomorrow will be at a fire on the California/Oregon border. I do not fight the flames...work in logistics. Yes the lightening strikes have started so many it is getting difficult to get enough resources..crews and people like me. I just put myself available and see what happened!!!! Talk with you later.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> It may be time for you to have your mom to designate you as power-of-attorney...makes things easier later when decisions have to be made that maybe your mom might not be able to make on her own. My mom did that many years ago and just kept it in her safety deposit box, unbeknownst to me. When the time came, she told me where it was and to get it. Please take care of you!!!


Thanks, and you have it right... DH and I often say she could fool anyone for a given period of time..... (Just spent 3 hours calming her down because she is starting to obsess about the dental surgery tomorrow and couldn't get any of the TV's to work and a few other things.....) I hear you loud and clear but Ted has POA and there is no way she is going to take it away from him since Dad asked him to take care of mom and he is doing all her money..... Would you believe, I'm the one that would be here to take her to the hospital but I am the THIRD person on the medical POA. They would have to call Ted in MO first, and then Bill about an hour away in TX and then it would fall to me .... the person standing right there! Common sense is not prevailing at the moment!!!! We did have a little talk earlier today that was a touch of reality but her solution was to say she needed to start driving again..... No, no, no... Bless her heart, she looked so lost tonight when she was worried and having problems, yet she was so peppy and fine this afternoon when we talked. Tomorrow is going to be a long, long day!


----------



## margewhaples

Take heart bea: I totally understand as I have suffered from CF and Fibromyalgia for approx 35 years. I also have diabetes, Crohns disease and osteo arthritis and more recently was diagnosed with m-gus somewhat similar to multiple myeloma. Dealing with them is what made me retire at the age of 50 yrs. Have you tried brain games like Lumosity or e-neuron. They are helpful and entertaining.
Diabetes if it is not controlled also can cause confusion and fatigue as well as forgetfulness, as the brain can be starved for sugar that is unable to be utilized by the cells. Try curbing carb intake if you haven't already done so, particularly artificially refined sugars.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> dreamweaver - i think the bottom line here is that you need to start thinking of you and your husband first - i'm wondering if you let your mother alone and quit doing so much for her if she might on her own realize her limitations. regardless - you and your husband should be the focus of most of your attention. do something nice for the two of you today. that's sam's advice for today. lol
> 
> sam


You read my mind. That is exactly what I have been doing this week. I did not initiate anything since the store last Friday. I want her to have to call so that she is aware of limitations. The problem with that is that she really doesn't want to be a bother and so she is doing without, even when we tell her that we want her to call when there is a problem...... It may take awhile..... Meanwhile, DH and I did do 20 minutes of exercise in the pool this evening... and he did a healthy dinner.... It is our daughter's birthday this Sat. and lots going on with the girls.... so I hope mom does well with dental surgery tomorrow so that we can all enjoy the rest of the week......


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm to page 46, you all have been talkative today. lol... Had to take Mocha the brown whippet who's papers say Italian Greyhound to the vet for his investigative surgery this morning. They have determined that the exrays and such aren't conclusive as to which salivary gland is broken but that the left looks more suspicious than the right. They drained the saliva that had accumalated and wrapped his throat so that we can see if the skin will adhear back up so that we don't have to do further surgery, if it doesn't, we'll have to go in and take out the left salivary gland and hope that that's the culprit. Oh well, poor guy isn't very happy about his new headwear. I was going to post a picture but the cord for my phone is left at my Stepmothers earlier today, he's wrapped all the way around his head, looks like a helmet the kids wear in wrestling. lol 
Well, I'll finish getting caught up in the morning before I go clean for my aunt as I'm going to head to bed now. 
Night all, hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jmai5421 said:


> Another one is sparkpeople.com


That's it,,,,, what DD put on my computer that I've never used.... I sure hope I can put ingredients in and it can calculate the carbs, calories, whatever because I can see where itis going to be a ian to figure out the home cooked things...... Thanks...


----------



## Poledra65

Myfanwy, love your sunrise, it's just beautiful. Have a great day, I'm off to bed.


----------



## orcagrandma

Oh, man am in pain tonight. Hope my Crohns is not getting ready to flare up, it sure feels like two years ago right before I went to the hospital. Geeze I don't need this. Hope it is just a small crises tonight. Will take some meds and go with the flow. Good nite
Oh Enzby thank you for helping people that are suffering from the fires and helping with getting them under control. All of you guys don't get near the thanks you deserve.


----------



## preston

poledra - so sorry about mocha - i hope what the vet did today will solve the problem. sending lots of healing energy to mocha.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm to page 46, you all have been talkative today. lol... Had to take Mocha the brown whippet who's papers say Italian Greyhound to the vet for his investigative surgery this morning. They have determined that the exrays and such aren't conclusive as to which salivary gland is broken but that the left looks more suspicious than the right. They drained the saliva that had accumalated and wrapped his throat so that we can see if the skin will adhear back up so that we don't have to do further surgery, if it doesn't, we'll have to go in and take out the left salivary gland and hope that that's the culprit. Oh well, poor guy isn't very happy about his new headwear. I was going to post a picture but the cord for my phone is left at my Stepmothers earlier today, he's wrapped all the way around his head, looks like a helmet the kids wear in wrestling. lol
> Well, I'll finish getting caught up in the morning before I go clean for my aunt as I'm going to head to bed now.
> Night all, hugs.


----------



## preston

orcagrandma - sending you bushels of healing energy - hope you feel tons better in the morning.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Oh, man am in pain tonight. Hope my Crohns is not getting ready to flare up, it sure feels like two years ago right before I went to the hospital. Geeze I don't need this. Hope it is just a small crises tonight. Will take some meds and go with the flow. Good nite
> Oh Enzby thank you for helping people that are suffering from the fires and helping with getting them under control. All of you guys don't get near the thanks you deserve.


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> another site i get in my email is "blood, sweat and tears". for you with a swimming pool this might be right up your alley. it certainly would burn a few calories.


Sam, could you make this a link or be a little more specific? All I can find int he search is the music group and one lady fighting cancer....... I would love to do this....
BTW- I get the knitting pattern e-mail every day and love it. I marked the About.com for further study. it has so many things.... thanks


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ezenby said:


> I was called out for a fire assignment today. Tomorrow will be at a fire on the California/Oregon border. I do not fight the flames...work in logistics. Yes the lightening strikes have started so many it is getting difficult to get enough resources..crews and people like me. I just put myself available and see what happened!!!! Talk with you later.


 Glad you are going to be out of harm's way and that you do this important work.... Know that we will be thinking about you and hoping that the fires can be contained quickly with no injuries...... I hate the thought of losing any of the beauty of the states involved.


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> poledra - so sorry about mocha - i hope what the vet did today will solve the problem. sending lots of healing energy to mocha.
> 
> sam


Ditto...... At least the bandage is not as miserable as those big plastic collars. Sure hope he does well an no more surgery.......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne..... Yes, where in Texas was mom? My mom hasan Arkansas drover's License that is good for another yearor two.... but the retina Dr. told me she should not drive. I didn't share that with mom because then she would not like that Dr. and would not go get her shots..... It will be a real problem because I cannot get her a TX picture ID so I can't homestead her house. To do this, I have to prove she is US citizen and I can't do that because we have no birth certificate. I have asked to be on account and brother has ignored that request but I am going to ask mom to do it.... and suggest that I pay the bills. I write everything but the signature now and would like to do it at home and at my liesure. I had her presign some checks tonight so I can catch up bills while I'm sitting with her tomorrow.... Ted wants her to do as much as possible herself... well that is fine.... but he knows she can't do it all alone... so why are we playing games........ Texas has some terrific programs,,,, I am learning from you and Joe P. but mom has enough money not to qualify... I would pay for those services if I could locate them and if she would accept them. She may have no choice if I decide to play the sick card and tell herthat I can't do some of the stuff anymore......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Thank you all for the lovely compliments on Rachel. She really is a doll and so is her blonde rocker 12 year old sister who is 5'7", guitar playing, sports active and a firecracker Look out world, here comes trouble!...... As to looking like me.... I'm blue-eyed - blonde and 5'6".... She does have her mother's big eyes. We always used to say that Dre'a looked like a deer caught in the headlights and she still does..... She is 5'10". very slender and blonde....My other DD is dark haired and so pale, I'm not sure she has blood.... black Irish like her father and should live in a cave.... the sun is not her friend....... They are all so different and all so loved....


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorry I missed your birthday KatyNora - I'm glad you had a good one - and what a great present from your DD!



KatyNora said:


> Just want to pop on before time to fix the doggie dinner, to thank everyone for so many happy birthday wishes. It has been a quiet day, but that's how I like them. Lots of knitting time so far, with a little detour for reading. DD called from NYC to "deliver" my birthday gift. She has booked the flight for me to go to New York for Christmas! Pretty good birthday gift, huh? Everyone have a great evening. I have to go feed those dogs - and open a bottle of wine. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, love your sunrise, it's just beautiful. Have a great day, I'm off to bed.


it was the best we have had for a while- it has been so wet!


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I tried to find the website also, and only got the musical group! I enjoyed looking at that, but more interested in the website you were talking about.


----------



## preston

i think dreamweaver the time for the use of the "sick card" is now - it has done enough harm to your health - you and your husband don't need this stress in your life now or in the future.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne..... Yes, where in Texas was mom? My mom hasan Arkansas drover's License that is good for another yearor two.... but the retina Dr. told me she should not drive. I didn't share that with mom because then she would not like that Dr. and would not go get her shots..... It will be a real problem because I cannot get her a TX picture ID so I can't homestead her house. To do this, I have to prove she is US citizen and I can't do that because we have no birth certificate. I have asked to be on account and brother has ignored that request but I am going to ask mom to do it.... and suggest that I pay the bills. I write everything but the signature now and would like to do it at home and at my liesure. I had her presign some checks tonight so I can catch up bills while I'm sitting with her tomorrow.... Ted wants her to do as much as possible herself... well that is fine.... but he knows she can't do it all alone... so why are we playing games........ Texas has some terrific programs,,,, I am learning from you and Joe P. but mom has enough money not to qualify... I would pay for those services if I could locate them and if she would accept them. She may have no choice if I decide to play the sick card and tell herthat I can't do some of the stuff anymore......


----------



## preston

i couldn't find the exact place i found that but you might start here and play around and see what you can find. i entered water exercise in the little search box and this is what i found. next time i will be better - i will get a defininte url. hope this will help.

sam

http://www.bloodsweatandcheers.com/search-national?searchword=water%20exercise&searchphrase=all



Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> another site i get in my email is "blood, sweat and tears". for you with a swimming pool this might be right up your alley. it certainly would burn a few calories.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, could you make this a link or be a little more specific? All I can find int he search is the music group and one lady fighting cancer....... I would love to do this....
> BTW- I get the knitting pattern e-mail every day and love it. I marked the About.com for further study. it has so many things.... thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Daralene- you are so sweet - Sandi


daralene said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 5 - I'm finding out a lot about this condition without going to the doctors! The doctor had talked to DH before I was called into the "recovery room" - of course he didn't remember even seeing the doctor....so I asked to speak to the Doc and he came back and gave me the diagnosis and told me he would be calling in the RX - he said "we will get him squared away" so until we sit down with him that's really all I know - I started to look on the net and it was a little overwhelming and a lot discouraging to tell you the truth - having just discovered that 5 months in a wheelchair didn't do the trick of healing the bones in his foot --- this is just a little much at the moment. But, we will just keeping moving forward....that's just what we do! Have a wonderful week! - Sandi/AZ PS: A couple of years ago I would have been making plans for us to do a poker run....I really miss our rides.
> ____________________________
> A lot for you to take in and DH too. I know you must feel overwhelmed. Healing wishes for your DH and sending some for you too as I know you are hurting for him and confused. Hugs,
> Daralene
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

two-thirty - it is so past my bedtime - see all of you in the morning. last thought of the day - has anyone heard anything from maelinde - it has been a long time since she was on.

sam


----------



## margewhaples

Dreamweaver: You really must begin depending on the brothers more. Its one thing to help her with errands, its quite another to attempt 24/7 care. Consult a geriatrician who can
categorize her needs. Get hospice or alzeimers care takers. They are very good about setting up workable programs. Be glad you are not the designated caretaker, she would become even more dependent on you and you can not afford the stress with all that you have on your own healths smorgasborg. It is not only time to play that card it is past time. Stress makes all of your conditions worse. As a former caretaker I know I kept care of my Dad
for for 13 years without any assistance from my brother. In that time I developed Crohns, fibromyalgia and a life- threatening flare in which I had to have an ileostomy and followed with 7 surgeries while having to be the breadwinner. PLEASE take care you want to be around to enjoy your grandchildren and be there for your DH. Marlark Marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dream weaver- lovely gd! Thanks for the pic - great hat! Take care of yourself - good luck to your Mom for her surgery. Sandi/AZ


----------



## darowil

Well I've popped in thinking I would have a quick read of the TP- but with 60 pages I don't think I will a quick read is possible. As I need to be packed for the next part of my wanderings in time to leave again in 36 hours I had better pack.
The first trip was lovely. Really enjoyed the weekend catching up with David's family- including the half bothers of his half sisters (therefore no blood relationship to him). But his sisters often talk about them so good to have spent some time with them. On the way home I managed to buy some fortified wines- I'll blame my SILs partner for that- he informed me that Rutherglen, which I needed to pass through to get home was a world centre for muscat- while I was enjoying one of them. So I got some bulk figuring my Son-in-law would be able to find me something to store it in. And I was right- he will organise something for me. But that got me in the mood and so I got more as I came home.
Then spent an extra night coming back so I spent a day in Swan Hill. Swan HIll is one the River Murray, one of the largest navigable rivers in the world. They have a pionerr village, which they claim is the first in the world. It was good, but I have been to many better ones. Had a 1 hour cruise on the river in a paddle steamer- there is something about crusiing down a river that is so relaxing. A bit upstream is Euchua with the largest collection of paddlesteamers in the world (well they claim ). I woud have had a cruise here but I arrived just after the last one for the day leaft (this was also where I bought more fortified wines- a cruise would ahve been cheaper!). Normally I would have made the very last but it was cancelled for the day.
And then left this morning, and arrived at the doctors right on time- not bad for travelling over 500 kilometres to get there! Had the stitches out my shoulder and was told that it was not cancer which the doctor had expected so that was a relief.
But in the meantime Maryanne was trying to get me. Rang when I finally got home. She is in hospital in Rumania! She has pneumonia. She sounds very chirpy! Better than I would have expected if she was in hospital here. Fortunately her doctor speaks reasonable English; one of her room mates speaks some English as do most of the nurses. Maybe if she hadn't left her antibiotics and prednislone here she might have been able to stop it developing. Mobiles are very helpful things for times like this.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Sorry but we don't accept that in New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> vak70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every family ought to have a gun in case somebody intrudes on them at 3 a.m. Unwanted burglars, rapists, kidnappers, overbearing freakos, robbers, etc, or somebody might try to come in and steal my knitting needles (or anything else I have that they want), and they don't need to mess with citizens who know how to handle their knitting needles. I'm not for gun control because criminals always obtain them, so why shouldn't little ole me be able to protect my life and my limb and my family? I won't answer any other posts on this subject (too controversial for this web site). You gave your opinion, and this was mine, and from what I hear "some of" our duly elected officials are setting up to take our guns away and shut us all up once and for all, not an amen to that.
Click to expand...

Or here- and we would find ourselves sued for injuring them!


----------



## jmai5421

Dreamweaver said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one is sparkpeople.com
> 
> 
> 
> That's it,,,,, what DD put on my computer that I've never used.... I sure hope I can put ingredients in and it can calculate the carbs, calories, whatever because I can see where itis going to be a ian to figure out the home cooked things...... Thanks...
Click to expand...

That is a good one . There is skinnytaste.com with the WW points. It is just recipes. Then there is hungrygirl.com. She has some recipes, the WW points and also a lot of packaged items. I think that she also takes fast food items apart and analyzes them or shows you how to make the same at home. Check them out they are both good when you are looking for something to eat/ make.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> No! you don't go on too much! I love to watch ballet, and other dance forms, although I was hopeless at it- I started out far too late at 10. My younger girl loved to dance, and got to point work, but also was too old for the RA exams- as a solo mum I had not been able to afford special lessons for both girls, and for a long time it seemed more important for the older child to have her horse riding lessons.
> How wonderful to have your training with your Hungarian, Danish trained master!
> in New Zealand we had a very influential Danish teacher/dancer whom I recall seeing perform, Poul Gnat [?sp]( I thought he was in my ballet Dictionary but it has no index. ) with Rowena Jackson who had danced in London for a while. My heroine was Margot Fonteyn, whom I saw dance La Sylphide, just before Rudolf Nureyev defected. One of my altime favourite films in the Fonteyn/Nureyev Romeo and Juliet.
> How amazing that you could land en pointe, and silently!!!
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene - No, no one told me about this before the surgery, then again I didn't know anyone who had had it. Now I do and they have come out of the woodwork and NOW they tell me oh, yeah your eyes will itch. Sheesh! Oh well I still would have had it but would have been prepared more for it.
> 
> At first I stopped dancing altogether I was so crushed and so I began to learn piano for another 6 yrs. Then as my children came along and some went into gymnastics I taught that for awhile and then a few years ago took up tap again but not the ballet. I feel so alone with ballet and my heart aches when I view a ballet and I have gone to all my granddaughters ballet recitals and help teach them what I know, but, yes I still have the urge to take it again and perform but now I am fat and down in my back and have artificial knees so I can't leap anymore like I was so good at. And yes, I will pat my back on that as I took ballet in Texas from a former Hungarian dance master from the Royal Danish Ballet. And he had us to where when we leaped into the air you could not hear our toe shoes when they touched the floor. Sometimes we would leap the whole lesson without let up until he could no longer hear our feet. So when we leaped into the air it was as if we were floating. ..........Uh..... so sorry, I get caught away still when I talk about ballet. So just ignore the ranting on and on.  I think I did answer your question. Gee now no one will want to ask me anything anymore. :XD:
Click to expand...

What a shame that your dancing was put aside, but you achieved a lot and must have been very good. This also happens to musicians. They give concerts at Alice Tully Hall and because they get bad reviews their piano career is often given up, so don't feel alone. You did achieve what you did. Yes, it must have felt like you were floating!!! You were!!! I love it that you got to do some teaching of gymnastics. Studying with that master must have been amazing. Oh no, don't stop, I love it that you shared this with me/us.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> dreamweaver - walking back and forth in water waist high should help your back pain - i was reading a half hour walk a day strenghten the back and helps relieve back pain. worth a try.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, sorry that infection is still lingering with you. I followed a low carb diet a few years ago and the pounds did come off fairly quickly. Most meats, cheese, yogurt and high fiber / low sugar veggies and fruits. Didn't miss breads, but did miss root veggies, bananas and wine. Sharing with your DH might make it easier. Hope you're feeling better soon
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for DH is going to be portion control. He just does not realize how small a serving portion really is... The other problem is that we both tend to skip breakfast.... he eats fast food for lunch and we have a much too big meal late. He only eats berries. I love fruit, but that is pretty restricted and I try not to do a lot of cheese, though I love it, because of cholesterol. Neither of us drink milk..... I will not give up my wine. She aproved a 5 oz. serving a day..... And we can have 3 squares of chocolate...... I know I have to eat more during the day and will - but I think the exercise will be key for both of us. I know it will work for me..... and I miss it, but this cough has made it impossible..... I *may* be starting to see some improvement. Guess we will exercise in our own pool and I can cough all I want...... Thanks for the encouragement..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So that's what all those ladies are doing when I go in and try to do laps. Of course they have to walk across the pool or they would be over their heads walking from end to end. :lol:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks myfanwy - i would love to stop by - having homemade bread for breakfast would be a real treat.
> 
> i am curious - i have heard of herbal tea - but herbal coffee - that is a new one. can you describe what it is and how it tastes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, the usual white loaf for Fale is on it's way! you are welcome to drop by and have some too!!!... I have been explaining to him about my friend on the computer- and that you are senior to him!
> Don't forget to bring some of your favourite brew- my options are all herbal, including the coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could not think in my early morning state of a suitable word!
> The brew we like best is made from: roasted rye, barley, chicory and sugar-beet. These caffeine free brews are imported from Poland, Germany, and Italy. Ours is one of the German ones.
Click to expand...

I missed that one while in Germany. I have found coffee roasted by this man whose wife is an acupuncturist and knows about Chinese medicine. They put herbs on the coffee beans. You choose by what you want, i.e.: energy, clarity of mind, etc.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Mjs, a belated Happy Birthday wish! may there be many more!


Have a bad memory for this. Did we know it was your birthday and wish you a Happy One. If not, please accept a very belated wish Mjs.!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And many more.


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming is wonderful, and especially with your back being bone on bone.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I do laps is in a float chair! I don't swim. The test for us buying the house with the pool was for DH to jump on the girls unsuspecting, flail like crazy and they had to be able to get him to shallow water in my cousin's pool. (He is over 6 foot and always strong) I can teach the little ones - but I don't swim. When we river tube, SIL *knows* he is to be behind me and save me - should I ever pop out. I don't swim......... The whole family knows that they are my life guards... I don't swim..... (That doesn't mean I can't get plenty of exercise walking, kicking and such though.....)
Click to expand...

That's ok Jynx. Just do your kicking from your float chair and walking back and forth if you like that. Funny picturing your DH flailing back and forth ono purpose with the girls saving him. We all do what we can. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> no no daralene - we love hearing from you - don't you dare go away.
> 
> sam
> 
> I'd better get off of here and get some work done.
> 
> Everyone.....please forgive me for so many posts. DH went to the dentist and some errands so I get on and just go wild when I get a chance. Think I'm taking up a little too much space. Love to all.


[/quote]

You are so sweet Sam. Thank you. I won't go away for good, just long enough to give someone else a chance. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I will pat my back on that as I took ballet in Texas from a former Hungarian dance master from the Royal Danish Ballet. And he had us to where when we leaped into the air you could not hear our toe shoes when they touched the floor. :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two exceptional studios very near me. One is The Tuzer Ballet Company. Would that have been your instructor? The other is Chamberlaine and many, many of her students go on to study in college or with professional companies. Both of the girls attended for years and Rachel still does pick up classes, but drill team takes so much time, she can no longer take regular classes. They both performed in The Nutcracker at The Eismann Center one year (small roles.... but quite a thrill to perform with a professionals).
> 
> I want you to remember something that a dear friend who dancing (it may have been my daughter's wedding) and it was wheelchair bound from polio once shared. We were at a social event and the music was playing and people were was obvious that she was enjoying the music. My DH said "Rose, did you used to dance?" She looked at him and smiled and said.... "I'm dancing now". Never, never stop dancing in your mind..... Close your eyes and leap.....
Click to expand...

Love that!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Daralene, I don't think there is a limit on pages for this group, so you just post away please, love reading your posts! 
I took dance lessons from the time I was 4 till I was 16, I was not very good at ballet due to my knee injury when I was 6, but my wonderful teacher worked very well with me. I could tap as long as the day is, I was part of a wonderful group and we took prizes at county fairs and other contests. 
JoeP and Dreamweaver, I grew up in Brazoria County, just south east of Houston. Mom was living in Angleton, my Dad lived in West Columbia, (where I went to school) my DB lived in Pearland my SIL and my nephew live there still. Galveston was about a 30 min drive and was connected to our Surfside Beach by a bridge. Now this was wiped out by hurricane Ike, I haven't been back long enough to go see what has been repaired. My husband lived in the Surfside Beach area, he died the day after Ike hit. DS and I drove down as soon as we got the news (from the sheriff dept) no airports in that area were functioning. Anyway, though I love that area of Texas, I am not sure when I can emotionally handle returning.
Anyway, Mom had a good night, actually slept through the night, I only had to get up once to check on her (she has been waking me during the night since she got home) I feel refreshed with 5 hrs of sleep, have to go lay in some groceries and pick up medicine refills today... Therapist is going to be here along with a visiting nurse, so I will have 2 hrs to be out, cannot wait!!! :lol: 
Sending you all special wishes for a wonderful day/evening whichever the case may fit. Keeping you all in my prayers, sunshine and lollypops to fill your days! ;-) 
Marianne


----------



## Joe P

Marianne, I love me having lollypops in my day. You are a sweetie. I don't know south of Houston area to be quite honest. I have not been to the gulf yet in 16 years since I have been here. I plan on taking my son and my grand son there when they visit in October. Do you know of any beach condo's to rent for a few days? I want to take my two standards and the chihauhau and have a kitchen to cook for them. My Mother wants to go and I can't even get her to drive to the church and the service for 3 full hrs with the driving and the service. We will see on that. It would be good to have her with us probably the last time for us to do something like this.

I have to go to the food bank for Mother today as she qualifies for that but can't lug the bags around. I hate doing it but she insists. soooooooooooo I will do it dragging my knuckles on the ground like a gorilla. 

Dreamweaver, my prayers are with you and you Mom on her dental surgery today. You hang in there with her and pm me or call me I gave you my phone number and will be happy to listen to what is happening with you. Sometimes a sounding board is good.

Marge, you are another wonderful person with all your information. I have taken your information over the last few months to heart and I have cut so many things out of my food plan and I am sure you know but just quickly I went totally Non gluten, no caffein, no sugar, no red meat and I have been totally amazed how the lower business is regular and things are not like they were at all. Do you hear that Marge, not at all, you are a miracle worker, are you Annie Sullivan or somethin? Thanks for your caring of me. I love you for it. You have no idea how I owe you my life. I know I sound a bit dramatic but when you don't have the illness I had you would not know the relief after months of total illness.

You go girls and you too Sam. joe p


----------



## Redkimba

jmai5421 said:


> That is a good one . There is skinnytaste.com with the WW points. It is just recipes. Then there is hungrygirl.com. She has some recipes, the WW points and also a lot of packaged items. I think that she also takes fast food items apart and analyzes them or shows you how to make the same at home. Check them out they are both good when you are looking for something to eat/ make.


I hope you don't mind my "eavesdropping". I haven't heard of the skinnytaste.com website. I will have to try that one. I adore Hungry Girl. Her recipes are awesome. 

Ezennby - please be careful with fighting the wildfires.

We received rain yesterday evening & it rained all night. My lawn will be much happier. I managed to make a little more progress on my dishcloth. I'm near the end; I just have to finish the tab portion & find a button for it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Sorry for the late response - but yes, milk in Canada is quite expensive, for some brands it is probably pretty close to the $9 gallon you mentioned. The reason for that is that Canada has very strong Marketing Boards for a number of agricultural products - they set the price to the producer and they also limit who can participate and how much they can sell. Outside of the Marketing Boards, other producers are restricted to small sales such a farmer's markets etc.


----------



## gottastch

Good morning to all! The day is finally here that I get to have lunch with my cousins (on my mom's side). We have not been together since my mom passed (in 11/2010)!!! One did have to drop out  She is a teacher and went to check on her room yesterday and found it to be a total disaster...rewired for new technology and her stuff (after 32 years of teaching) was all over the place. She has to sort, re-organize, repack, etc. to be ready for a quick refresher week, for those that need it, next week. Then it is teacher workshop week and then school starts - wowowow - the summer has gone by way too fast and I MUST do a better job keeping in touch with those cousins that are left. No one will do it if we don't make the effort. 

Everyone be safe and be well today. Jynx, let us know how your mom did today!

Kathy


----------



## KatyNora

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry for the late response - but yes, milk in Canada is quite expensive, for some brands it is probably pretty close to the $9 gallon you mentioned. The reason for that is that Canada has very strong Marketing Boards for a number of agricultural products - they set the price to the producer and they also limit who can participate and how much they can sell. Outside of the Marketing Boards, other producers are restricted to small sales such a farmer's markets etc.


Aha! That explains the local news report I saw this morning about folks coming over the border to buy vast quantities of milk at the Costco in Bellingham WA, just south of the Canada border.


----------



## Joe P

paying 9 dollars for a gallon of milk is unreal. I am amazed at that price.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> paying 9 dollars for a gallon of milk is unreal. I am amazed at that price.


I pay usually about $10 to $11 [NZ] for the powder equivalent of 10 litres, and we now have huge numbers of cows, on our rain soaked pastures! 10 litres is the equivalent of just over 18 US pints.
I don't buy fresh because I don't use it fast enough! Don't like smelly milk solids!
Good morning/afternoon/evening to all. Hope your day has gone well- will go well for Australia. Relieved to report that Fale had regained his good humour by bedtime, it was a tough day! Memory loss takes such a toll, on the one aware of forgetting, and on all those around. My thoughts especially to all of you coping with similar. BTW I had an email from Carol(s Gifts) last night - must get back to her!


----------



## waterdragon

We have a lady who has tried making lap blankets but found they didn't go over as well. The shawls can work for both and seem to be better recieved at this time. Have another lady who wants to make chemo caps. Last year I challenged the ladies to make Scarves for the Special Olympics. Apparantly each year they choose colors and offer a pattern for volunteers to make and send so they can give them out to everyone who participates


----------



## Joe P

Well, I am in from the garage cleaning and sorting for over 3 hours with intense heat but had the box fan on, swept up and dumped as much as I could had the others there to nail up the garden tools for me while I sorted and sorted and cleaned. Now I have to clean the refridgerator and freezer out there. 3 to 4 hours today and then again tomorrow. By Friday with laundry to do and beds to change again and then the ironing and then the housekeeping I might have a moment to sweep the front walk and the patio. 

I sound like I am over worked, I am not I love being active and moving and doing things like cleaning out the Blazer and vacuuming the rugs, doing the windows and scrubbing the vehicle down with suds and rinse it and wiping it all down to its shine. I feel if I keep active like this and not dawdle I will be able to do it into my 70's but god knows about the 80's or 90's which I wonder if I will ever see. he he. I plan on going and going the everready bunny until i drop in my boots. 

I have friends who run every day, go to the gym and they sit and complain to me that their house is so dirty and the laundry is piling up and the yard work never gets done. I just want to say "DUHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" Oh well, that is just me. However, if I ever mention why not do the house and yard before you run and they say "Running and the gym are my passions" I just laugh out loud sometimes in their face. They know me well enough not to get upset with me. he he. 

On the farm the work came first and then the things you like to do come last but my friends don't think that way. I wonder if I missed the boat and I am still on the dock. What do you think kids? joe p. I could be just a workaholic like many of them call me. humpf.


----------



## Sandy

KatyNora said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late response - but yes, milk in Canada is quite expensive, for some brands it is probably pretty close to the $9 gallon you mentioned. The reason for that is that Canada has very strong Marketing Boards for a number of agricultural products - they set the price to the producer and they also limit who can participate and how much they can sell. Outside of the Marketing Boards, other producers are restricted to small sales such a farmer's markets etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! That explains the local news report I saw this morning about folks coming over the border to buy vast quantities of milk at the Costco in Bellingham WA, just south of the Canada border.
Click to expand...

I saw this too, I'm glad I don't live up near there I wouldn't like the long lines.


----------



## Joe P

As I remember going into Canada was not a line but coming out of Canada into the U.S.A. was lined up for miles for me whenever we went to Vancouver or Victoria from Seattle by carI


----------



## KateB

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> dreamweaver - walking back and forth in water waist high should help your back pain - i was reading a half hour walk a day strenghten the back and helps relieve back pain. worth a try.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, sorry that infection is still lingering with you. I followed a low carb diet a few years ago and the pounds did come off fairly quickly. Most meats, cheese, yogurt and high fiber / low sugar veggies and fruits. Didn't miss breads, but did miss root veggies, bananas and wine. Sharing with your DH might make it easier. Hope you're feeling better soon
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for DH is going to be portion control. He just does not realize how small a serving portion really is... The other problem is that we both tend to skip breakfast.... he eats fast food for lunch and we have a much too big meal late. He only eats berries. I love fruit, but that is pretty restricted and I try not to do a lot of cheese, though I love it, because of cholesterol. Neither of us drink milk..... I will not give up my wine. She aproved a 5 oz. serving a day..... And we can have 3 squares of chocolate...... I know I have to eat more during the day and will - but I think the exercise will be key for both of us. I know it will work for me..... and I miss it, but this cough has made it impossible..... I *may* be starting to see some improvement. Guess we will exercise in our own pool and I can cough all I want...... Thanks for the encouragement..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's what all those ladies are doing when I go in and try to do laps. Of course they have to walk across the pool or they would be over their heads walking from end to end. :lol:
Click to expand...

Synchronised drowning! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> Daralene, I don't think there is a limit on pages for this group, so you just post away please, love reading your posts!
> I took dance lessons from the time I was 4 till I was 16, I was not very good at ballet due to my knee injury when I was 6, but my wonderful teacher worked very well with me. I could tap as long as the day is, I was part of a wonderful group and we took prizes at county fairs and other contests.
> JoeP and Dreamweaver, I grew up in Brazoria County, just south east of Houston. Mom was living in Angleton, my Dad lived in West Columbia, (where I went to school) my DB lived in Pearland my SIL and my nephew live there still. Galveston was about a 30 min drive and was connected to our Surfside Beach by a bridge. Now this was wiped out by hurricane Ike, I haven't been back long enough to go see what has been repaired. My husband lived in the Surfside Beach area, he died the day after Ike hit. DS and I drove down as soon as we got the news (from the sheriff dept) no airports in that area were functioning. Anyway, though I love that area of Texas, I am not sure when I can emotionally handle returning.
> Anyway, Mom had a good night, actually slept through the night, I only had to get up once to check on her (she has been waking me during the night since she got home) I feel refreshed with 5 hrs of sleep, have to go lay in some groceries and pick up medicine refills today... Therapist is going to be here along with a visiting nurse, so I will have 2 hrs to be out, cannot wait!!! :lol:
> Sending you all special wishes for a wonderful day/evening whichever the case may fit. Keeping you all in my prayers, sunshine and lollypops to fill your days! ;-)
> Marianne


Isn't it amazing how some sleep can revive you! Latterly with my mum, she was getting up in the middle of the night, convinced it was morning, and would call to me that I was late for work! I can laugh now, but it was very wearing at the time and I was not always as patient as I should have been.  Hope your mum continues to improve and that you get the sleep you need.


----------



## KateB

Joe P said:


> Marianne, I love me having lollypops in my day. You are a sweetie. I don't know south of Houston area to be quite honest. I have not been to the gulf yet in 16 years since I have been here. I plan on taking my son and my grand son there when they visit in October. Do you know of any beach condo's to rent for a few days? I want to take my two standards and the chihauhau and have a kitchen to cook for them. My Mother wants to go and I can't even get her to drive to the church and the service for 3 full hrs with the driving and the service. We will see on that. It would be good to have her with us probably the last time for us to do something like this.
> 
> I have to go to the food bank for Mother today as she qualifies for that but can't lug the bags around. I hate doing it but she insists. soooooooooooo I will do it dragging my knuckles on the ground like a gorilla.
> 
> Dreamweaver, my prayers are with you and you Mom on her dental surgery today. You hang in there with her and pm me or call me I gave you my phone number and will be happy to listen to what is happening with you. Sometimes a sounding board is good.
> 
> Marge, you are another wonderful person with all your information. I have taken your information over the last few months to heart and I have cut so many things out of my food plan and I am sure you know but just quickly I went totally Non gluten, no caffein, no sugar, no red meat and I have been totally amazed how the lower business is regular and things are not like they were at all. Do you hear that Marge, not at all, you are a miracle worker, are you Annie Sullivan or somethin? Thanks for your caring of me. I love you for it. You have no idea how I owe you my life. I know I sound a bit dramatic but when you don't have the illness I had you would not know the relief after months of total illness.
> 
> You go girls and you too Sam. joe p


Hope your October trip works out for you all, Joe. Sounds like a great holiday.


----------



## preston

what a great trip darowil - anxious to hear about the next one when you get back. be safe.

good news about your shoulder.

sending healing energy to maryanne -hope she gets well fast.

sam



darowil said:


> Well I've popped in thinking I would have a quick read of the TP- but with 60 pages I don't think I will a quick read is possible. As I need to be packed for the next part of my wanderings in time to leave again in 36 hours I had better pack.
> The first trip was lovely. Really enjoyed the weekend catching up with David's family- including the half bothers of his half sisters (therefore no blood relationship to him). But his sisters often talk about them so good to have spent some time with them. On the way home I managed to buy some fortified wines- I'll blame my SILs partner for that- he informed me that Rutherglen, which I needed to pass through to get home was a world centre for muscat- while I was enjoying one of them. So I got some bulk figuring my Son-in-law would be able to find me something to store it in. And I was right- he will organise something for me. But that got me in the mood and so I got more as I came home.
> Then spent an extra night coming back so I spent a day in Swan Hill. Swan HIll is one the River Murray, one of the largest navigable rivers in the world. They have a pionerr village, which they claim is the first in the world. It was good, but I have been to many better ones. Had a 1 hour cruise on the river in a paddle steamer- there is something about crusiing down a river that is so relaxing. A bit upstream is Euchua with the largest collection of paddlesteamers in the world (well they claim ). I woud have had a cruise here but I arrived just after the last one for the day leaft (this was also where I bought more fortified wines- a cruise would ahve been cheaper!). Normally I would have made the very last but it was cancelled for the day.
> And then left this morning, and arrived at the doctors right on time- not bad for travelling over 500 kilometres to get there! Had the stitches out my shoulder and was told that it was not cancer which the doctor had expected so that was a relief.
> But in the meantime Maryanne was trying to get me. Rang when I finally got home. She is in hospital in Rumania! She has pneumonia. She sounds very chirpy! Better than I would have expected if she was in hospital here. Fortunately her doctor speaks reasonable English; one of her room mates speaks some English as do most of the nurses. Maybe if she hadn't left her antibiotics and prednislone here she might have been able to stop it developing. Mobiles are very helpful things for times like this.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> paying 9 dollars for a gallon of milk is unreal. I am amazed at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> I pay usually about $10 to $11 [NZ] for the powder equivalent of 10 litres, and we now have huge numbers of cows, on our rain soaked pastures! 10 litres is the equivalent of just over 18 US pints.
> I don't buy fresh because I don't use it fast enough! Don't like smelly milk solids!
> Good morning/afternoon/evening to all. Hope your day has gone well- will go well for Australia. Relieved to report that Fale had regained his good humour by bedtime, it was a tough day! Memory loss takes such a toll, on the one aware of forgetting, and on all those around. My thoughts especially to all of you coping with similar. BTW I had an email from Carol(s Gifts) last night - must get back to her!
Click to expand...

Sorry you had a hard day, Julie, but glad to hear Fale was in better sorts by night. Hope Thursday's even better.
We've decided to leave our trip to Skye for this week as the forecast for Friday is awful. Might go next week if the weather's any better. 
I'm ashamed to say I have no idea what milk costs, it's one of those things I just throw (not literally, that would be messy! :lol: ) into my trolley without checking the price. However there's been a big protest over here from the dairy farmers who say they are being paid less for their milk than it costs them to produce it, so that's not a happy situation.


----------



## KateB

Joe P said:


> Well, I am in from the garage cleaning and sorting for over 3 hours with intense heat but had the box fan on, swept up and dumped as much as I could had the others there to nail up the garden tools for me while I sorted and sorted and cleaned. Now I have to clean the refridgerator and freezer out there. 3 to 4 hours today and then again tomorrow. By Friday with laundry to do and beds to change again and then the ironing and then the housekeeping I might have a moment to sweep the front walk and the patio.
> 
> I sound like I am over worked, I am not I love being active and moving and doing things like cleaning out the Blazer and vacuuming the rugs, doing the windows and scrubbing the vehicle down with suds and rinse it and wiping it all down to its shine. I feel if I keep active like this and not dawdle I will be able to do it into my 70's but god knows about the 80's or 90's which I wonder if I will ever see. he he. I plan on going and going the everready bunny until i drop in my boots.
> 
> I have friends who run every day, go to the gym and they sit and complain to me that their house is so dirty and the laundry is piling up and the yard work never gets done. I just want to say "DUHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" Oh well, that is just me. However, if I ever mention why not do the house and yard before you run and they say "Running and the gym are my passions" I just laugh out loud sometimes in their face. They know me well enough not to get upset with me. he he.
> 
> On the farm the work came first and then the things you like to do come last but my friends don't think that way. I wonder if I missed the boat and I am still on the dock. What do you think kids? joe p. I could be just a workaholic like many of them call me. humpf.


Joe, I just want you to come over here and sort out my house for me..........I bet you could do it in your spare time! :lol: You know what they say, 'If you want something done, ask a busy person.'


----------



## preston

redkimba - eavesdrop all you want to - we just love hearing from you - we like lots of people at the tea party so join in as often as you have time for. there is always a fresh pot under the cosy.

sam



Redkimba said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good one . There is skinnytaste.com with the WW points. It is just recipes. Then there is hungrygirl.com. She has some recipes, the WW points and also a lot of packaged items. I think that she also takes fast food items apart and analyzes them or shows you how to make the same at home. Check them out they are both good when you are looking for something to eat/ make.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind my "eavesdropping". I haven't heard of the skinnytaste.com website. I will have to try that one. I adore Hungry Girl. Her recipes are awesome.
> 
> Ezennby - please be careful with fighting the wildfires.
> 
> We received rain yesterday evening & it rained all night. My lawn will be much happier. I managed to make a little more progress on my dishcloth. I'm near the end; I just have to finish the tab portion & find a button for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i say joe - if you enjoy what you are doing you don't need to answer to anyone. i just wished you lived closer - i would hire you. lol

sam



Joe P said:


> Well, I am in from the garage cleaning and sorting for over 3 hours with intense heat but had the box fan on, swept up and dumped as much as I could had the others there to nail up the garden tools for me while I sorted and sorted and cleaned. Now I have to clean the refridgerator and freezer out there. 3 to 4 hours today and then again tomorrow. By Friday with laundry to do and beds to change again and then the ironing and then the housekeeping I might have a moment to sweep the front walk and the patio.
> 
> I sound like I am over worked, I am not I love being active and moving and doing things like cleaning out the Blazer and vacuuming the rugs, doing the windows and scrubbing the vehicle down with suds and rinse it and wiping it all down to its shine. I feel if I keep active like this and not dawdle I will be able to do it into my 70's but god knows about the 80's or 90's which I wonder if I will ever see. he he. I plan on going and going the everready bunny until i drop in my boots.
> 
> I have friends who run every day, go to the gym and they sit and complain to me that their house is so dirty and the laundry is piling up and the yard work never gets done. I just want to say "DUHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" Oh well, that is just me. However, if I ever mention why not do the house and yard before you run and they say "Running and the gym are my passions" I just laugh out loud sometimes in their face. They know me well enough not to get upset with me. he he.
> 
> On the farm the work came first and then the things you like to do come last but my friends don't think that way. I wonder if I missed the boat and I am still on the dock. What do you think kids? joe p. I could be just a workaholic like many of them call me. humpf.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> paying 9 dollars for a gallon of milk is unreal. I am amazed at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> I pay usually about $10 to $11 [NZ] for the powder equivalent of 10 litres, and we now have huge numbers of cows, on our rain soaked pastures! 10 litres is the equivalent of just over 18 US pints.
> I don't buy fresh because I don't use it fast enough! Don't like smelly milk solids!
> Good morning/afternoon/evening to all. Hope your day has gone well- will go well for Australia. Relieved to report that Fale had regained his good humour by bedtime, it was a tough day! Memory loss takes such a toll, on the one aware of forgetting, and on all those around. My thoughts especially to all of you coping with similar. BTW I had an email from Carol(s Gifts) last night - must get back to her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you had a hard day, Julie, but glad to hear Fale was in better sorts by night. Hope Thursday's even better.
> We've decided to leave our trip to Skye for this week as the forecast for Friday is awful. Might go next week if the weather's any better.
> I'm ashamed to say I have no idea what milk costs, it's one of those things I just throw (not literally, that would be messy! :lol: ) into my trolley without checking the price. However there's been a big protest over here from the dairy farmers who say they are being paid less for their milk than it costs them to produce it, so that's not a happy situation.
Click to expand...

I think the situation for the farmers here is not that good either, but I buy superskim, so that's in a different category, and over $7.00/gal.


----------



## preston

mjs - where do you buy your milk - i think heidi is paying not quite two dollars a gallon at aldies for skim. arps - which is a local dairy here in defiance sells their skim for around three dollars a gallon - sometimes two for five. but with feed prices going up i have an idea milk will be going up.

sam

I think the situation for the farmers here is not that good either, but I buy superskim, so that's in a different category, and over $7.00/gal.[/quote]


----------



## Sandy

Joe P said:


> As I remember going into Canada was not a line but coming out of Canada into the U.S.A. was lined up for miles for me whenever we went to Vancouver or Victoria from Seattle by carI


No Joe the long lines are at Costco not the border. The check out lines are lined up all the way down the aisles. Parking is also very bad and not real safe either.


----------



## KateB

Just checked Tesco's website and milk (both semi-skimmed and whole milk)there is £2.36 a gallon. I think that's about $3.50.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> mjs - where do you buy your milk - i think heidi is paying not quite two dollars a gallon at aldies for skim. arps - which is a local dairy here in defiance sells their skim for around three dollars a gallon - sometimes two for five. but with feed prices going up i have an idea milk will be going up.
> 
> sam
> 
> I think the situation for the farmers here is not that good either, but I buy superskim, so that's in a different category, and over $7.00/gal.


[/quote]

This is the skimplus that has extra calcium and protein and does not look like skim. I don't drink milk, but this makes lovely thick yogurt with no additives. I had to go to Giant or Wegmans to get it, but now Weis has it again. I like Giant but they moved farther away so it's more of a chore to go.


----------



## jmai5421

preston said:


> mjs - where do you buy your milk - i think heidi is paying not quite two dollars a gallon at aldies for skim. arps - which is a local dairy here in defiance sells their skim for around three dollars a gallon - sometimes two for five. but with feed prices going up i have an idea milk will be going up.
> 
> sam
> 
> I think the situation for the farmers here is not that good either, but I buy superskim, so that's in a different category, and over $7.00/gal.


[/quote]
I think that superskim is like lactose free. That is what mine cost. I either by lactose free or almond milk. Today almond milk was on special $6 for a gal. Usually it is around $8. DH pays a lot less for plain skim. Sometimes he pays 1.99 for a gal of skim.


----------



## Joe P

I once thought it would be interesting to be a butler for a living. I have heard there is a call for them in another class of people I don't know. he he. But, I would love to go into service. Sounds strange huh? joe p


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs - where do you buy your milk - i think heidi is paying not quite two dollars a gallon at aldies for skim. arps - which is a local dairy here in defiance sells their skim for around three dollars a gallon - sometimes two for five. but with feed prices going up i have an idea milk will be going up.
> 
> sam
> 
> I think the situation for the farmers here is not that good either, but I buy superskim, so that's in a different category, and over $7.00/gal.
Click to expand...

I think that superskim is like lactose free. That is what mine cost. I either by lactose free or almond milk. Today almond milk was on special $6 for a gal. Usually it is around $8. DH pays a lot less for plain skim. Sometimes he pays 1.99 for a gal of skim.[/quote]

No superskim is not lactose-free, but the same brand (Farmland) does make a similar lactose-free and I found that makes good yogurt too.


----------



## Tessadele

hello, I've just found time to get on line despite my busy life, can anyone tell me how I ever found time to go to work? Mainly I must admit I seem to be taken up with sick family & hospital & Drs. appointments, shopping & eating. Julian has been doing most of the cooking this week. We have been minding my GD's kitten which has been a matter of disgust to my old cat.We had to keep them separate because all the snarling & growling was bothering Julian who thought WW!!! was about to break out. He didn't know how to take it, he worried that if the kitten got into the habit of snarling she might try it on the 11 month GGd. Actually she's an amazing kitten, when she starts playing if you say No Biting, or No Claws in a firm voice she calms down immediately. Never known a cat understand that before. She's gone home now & Zippy the Jealous is back sleeping on our bed, butter wouldn't melt in her mouth, Never actually bit that 
kitten did I? 

It's been a very interesting TP this week, glad you're in charge, Sam. You do a brilliant job. Can't go into all the details now due to a selective poor memory, but I was interested in the milk prices, we pay approx £2.40 per gallon, not much variation in skimmed or full cream, we use semi.

Dreamweaver, you should take more care of your health, not do too much for your Mom, I know it's hard to make choices, but you need rest to see that infection off, tell your brother to sell her car if she still has it, we had to do that for my Dad, in order to settle the question. I'm just waiting till I get old to see how awkward I dare be, but I think my DD's will put their feet down firmly.

Marrianne, you are an angel, a Godsend to your Mom, too.You have my complete admiration, as do all who care so much for their families.

Tessa


----------



## preston

you could write a sequel to "the help" joe and make your millions.

sam



Joe P said:


> I once thought it would be interesting to be a butler for a living. I have heard there is a call for them in another class of people I don't know. he he. But, I would love to go into service. Sounds strange huh? joe p


----------



## gottastch

Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!

Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!

TTFN,
Kathy


----------



## preston

www.eatingwell.com/

www.lumosity.com

www.everydayhealth.com

www.about.com

i get emails from the above sites - i find them very interesting and helpful - thought i would pass them on.

sam

i fight aging minute by minute - lol - think i am fighting a losing battle - if my mind thought 70 maybe it wouldn't be so hard but it still thinks it is twenty-one. lol


----------



## preston

kathy - lucky you - opportunities like that don't come around very often - so glad you had a great time and will repeat it next week.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, I don't think there is a limit on pages for this group, so you just post away please, love reading your posts!
> I took dance lessons from the time I was 4 till I was 16, I was not very good at ballet due to my knee injury when I was 6, but my wonderful teacher worked very well with me. I could tap as long as the day is, I was part of a wonderful group and we took prizes at county fairs and other contests.
> JoeP and Dreamweaver, I grew up in Brazoria County, just south east of Houston. Mom was living in Angleton, my Dad lived in West Columbia, (where I went to school) my DB lived in Pearland my SIL and my nephew live there still. Galveston was about a 30 min drive and was connected to our Surfside Beach by a bridge. Now this was wiped out by hurricane Ike, I haven't been back long enough to go see what has been repaired. My husband lived in the Surfside Beach area, he died the day after Ike hit. DS and I drove down as soon as we got the news (from the sheriff dept) no airports in that area were functioning. Anyway, though I love that area of Texas, I am not sure when I can emotionally handle returning.
> Anyway, Mom had a good night, actually slept through the night, I only had to get up once to check on her (she has been waking me during the night since she got home) I feel refreshed with 5 hrs of sleep, have to go lay in some groceries and pick up medicine refills today... Therapist is going to be here along with a visiting nurse, so I will have 2 hrs to be out, cannot wait!!! :lol:
> Sending you all special wishes for a wonderful day/evening whichever the case may fit. Keeping you all in my prayers, sunshine and lollypops to fill your days! ;-)
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how some sleep can revive you! Latterly with my mum, she was getting up in the middle of the night, convinced it was morning, and would call to me that I was late for work! I can laugh now, but it was very wearing at the time and I was not always as patient as I should have been.  Hope your mum continues to improve and that you get the sleep you need.
Click to expand...

I have just spent 3 days with my MIL- and even 3 days was enough to have me losing my patience. Repeating myself again and again as she forgot things like where the toilet was- not even being able to find it when she looked in the room because it was behind the door and couldn't reason out to look behind the door.
Dealing with it repeatedly day after day and on broken sleep it is no wonder that people get impatient. One of the most important things that a carer can do is to have some of their own time- and take some respite time. It is essential to enable the carer to continue with the job on hand and to do it well- it is impossible to give 24 hour care and do it well. If you went to hospital and the nurses worked for 24 hours without a break would you object? And on top of it is the emotional draining from caring for a loved family member. 
So for all of you caring for family members don't knock yourselves for struggling - it is extremelly hard work and totally draining and you WILL get impatient. And don't think you are being selfish when you leave them with someone else- it is an essential part of THEIR care as well.


----------



## gottastch

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, I don't think there is a limit on pages for this group, so you just post away please, love reading your posts!
> I took dance lessons from the time I was 4 till I was 16, I was not very good at ballet due to my knee injury when I was 6, but my wonderful teacher worked very well with me. I could tap as long as the day is, I was part of a wonderful group and we took prizes at county fairs and other contests.
> JoeP and Dreamweaver, I grew up in Brazoria County, just south east of Houston. Mom was living in Angleton, my Dad lived in West Columbia, (where I went to school) my DB lived in Pearland my SIL and my nephew live there still. Galveston was about a 30 min drive and was connected to our Surfside Beach by a bridge. Now this was wiped out by hurricane Ike, I haven't been back long enough to go see what has been repaired. My husband lived in the Surfside Beach area, he died the day after Ike hit. DS and I drove down as soon as we got the news (from the sheriff dept) no airports in that area were functioning. Anyway, though I love that area of Texas, I am not sure when I can emotionally handle returning.
> Anyway, Mom had a good night, actually slept through the night, I only had to get up once to check on her (she has been waking me during the night since she got home) I feel refreshed with 5 hrs of sleep, have to go lay in some groceries and pick up medicine refills today... Therapist is going to be here along with a visiting nurse, so I will have 2 hrs to be out, cannot wait!!! :lol:
> Sending you all special wishes for a wonderful day/evening whichever the case may fit. Keeping you all in my prayers, sunshine and lollypops to fill your days! ;-)
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how some sleep can revive you! Latterly with my mum, she was getting up in the middle of the night, convinced it was morning, and would call to me that I was late for work! I can laugh now, but it was very wearing at the time and I was not always as patient as I should have been.  Hope your mum continues to improve and that you get the sleep you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have just spent 3 days with my MIL- and even 3 days was enough to have me losing my patience. Repeating myself again and again as she forgot things like where the toilet was- not even being able to find it when she looked in the room because it was behind the door and couldn't reason out to look behind the door.
> Dealing with it repeatedly day after day and on broken sleep it is no wonder that people get impatient. One of the most important things that a carer can do is to have some of their own time- and take some respite time. It is essential to enable the carer to continue with the job on hand and to do it well- it is impossible to give 24 hour care and do it well. If you went to hospital and the nurses worked for 24 hours without a break would you object? And on top of it is the emotional draining from caring for a loved family member.
> So for all of you caring for family members don't knock yourselves for struggling - it is extremelly hard work and totally draining and you WILL get impatient. And don't think you are being selfish when you leave them with someone else- it is an essential part of THEIR care as well.
Click to expand...

Well put, darowil!!


----------



## darowil

The two main Palaces of Hell sell milk (full cream and lite) for $3 for 3 litres (0.79 gallons). 4 litres is just over 1 gallon and would need 2 2litre bottles at $2 each. Therefore near enough to $4 a gallon (with the dollar being close to parity). More expensive in other places. And our farmers also say they can't make ends meet- and with most htings so expensive here it is hard to see how they would make money.


----------



## Joe P

what is the help?


preston said:


> you could write a sequel to "the help" joe and make your millions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once thought it would be interesting to be a butler for a living. I have heard there is a call for them in another class of people I don't know. he he. But, I would love to go into service. Sounds strange huh? joe p
Click to expand...


----------



## Betina

The Help is a best seller book and a movie.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> what is the help?
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could write a sequel to "the help" joe and make your millions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once thought it would be interesting to be a butler for a living. I have heard there is a call for them in another class of people I don't know. he he. But, I would love to go into service. Sounds strange huh? joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's a book written from the point of view of the black domestic help in the south. Movie won some awards.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi All - Wednesday early evening 97 degrees and humid. We had to run the ac today, just to sticky for the swamp cooler! - a long day spent sweeping, mopping and general clean up - I had all good intentions of getting to the blinds in the dining room and it didn't happen. I did put a turkey breast in the crock pot this morning and just took it out to cool. Mashed potatoes, gravy and peas should do the trick - oh and cranberry sauce! We could pretend it's Thanksgiving. I do like to spread that meal out more often than once or twice a year!! Here is a link to a recipe that I can use the left over turkey - or you can use chicken - if anyone tries it before I do please let me know how it turns out! 
Crockpot Chicken Enchilada Soup
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/krissy-roszell/crockpot-chicken-enchilada_b_1774002.html

Have a great evening! Sandi/AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh I hope that Maryanne is feeling better soon - I just can't imagine how worried you must be to have her in the hospital so far away. I will keep her in my thoughts Darowil....Sandi/AZ



darowil said:


> Well I've popped in thinking I would have a quick read of the TP- but with 60 pages I don't think I will a quick read is possible. As I need to be packed for the next part of my wanderings in time to leave again in 36 hours I had better pack.
> The first trip was lovely. Really enjoyed the weekend catching up with David's family- including the half bothers of his half sisters (therefore no blood relationship to him). But his sisters often talk about them so good to have spent some time with them. On the way home I managed to buy some fortified wines- I'll blame my SILs partner for that- he informed me that Rutherglen, which I needed to pass through to get home was a world centre for muscat- while I was enjoying one of them. So I got some bulk figuring my Son-in-law would be able to find me something to store it in. And I was right- he will organise something for me. But that got me in the mood and so I got more as I came home.
> Then spent an extra night coming back so I spent a day in Swan Hill. Swan HIll is one the River Murray, one of the largest navigable rivers in the world. They have a pionerr village, which they claim is the first in the world. It was good, but I have been to many better ones. Had a 1 hour cruise on the river in a paddle steamer- there is something about crusiing down a river that is so relaxing. A bit upstream is Euchua with the largest collection of paddlesteamers in the world (well they claim ). I woud have had a cruise here but I arrived just after the last one for the day leaft (this was also where I bought more fortified wines- a cruise would ahve been cheaper!). Normally I would have made the very last but it was cancelled for the day.
> And then left this morning, and arrived at the doctors right on time- not bad for travelling over 500 kilometres to get there! Had the stitches out my shoulder and was told that it was not cancer which the doctor had expected so that was a relief.
> But in the meantime Maryanne was trying to get me. Rang when I finally got home. She is in hospital in Rumania! She has pneumonia. She sounds very chirpy! Better than I would have expected if she was in hospital here. Fortunately her doctor speaks reasonable English; one of her room mates speaks some English as do most of the nurses. Maybe if she hadn't left her antibiotics and prednislone here she might have been able to stop it developing. Mobiles are very helpful things for times like this.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Daralene, I don't think there is a limit on pages for this group, so you just post away please, love reading your posts!
> I took dance lessons from the time I was 4 till I was 16, I was not very good at ballet due to my knee injury when I was 6, but my wonderful teacher worked very well with me. I could tap as long as the day is, I was part of a wonderful group and we took prizes at county fairs and other contests.
> JoeP and Dreamweaver, I grew up in Brazoria County, just south east of Houston. Mom was living in Angleton, my Dad lived in West Columbia, (where I went to school) my DB lived in Pearland my SIL and my nephew live there still. Galveston was about a 30 min drive and was connected to our Surfside Beach by a bridge. Now this was wiped out by hurricane Ike, I haven't been back long enough to go see what has been repaired. My husband lived in the Surfside Beach area, he died the day after Ike hit. DS and I drove down as soon as we got the news (from the sheriff dept) no airports in that area were functioning. Anyway, though I love that area of Texas, I am not sure when I can emotionally handle returning.
> Anyway, Mom had a good night, actually slept through the night, I only had to get up once to check on her (she has been waking me during the night since she got home) I feel refreshed with 5 hrs of sleep, have to go lay in some groceries and pick up medicine refills today... Therapist is going to be here along with a visiting nurse, so I will have 2 hrs to be out, cannot wait!!! :lol:
> Sending you all special wishes for a wonderful day/evening whichever the case may fit. Keeping you all in my prayers, sunshine and lollypops to fill your days! ;-)
> Marianne


________________________________________________
Love to picture you dancing and even if you can't now, as Jynx said, "Never, never stop dancing in your mind..... Close your eyes and leap....." That is so beautiful.

Sounds like you are way too busy and not getting enough sleep and you are still recovering yourself. Loving thoughts to you and thank you for the sunshine and lollypops!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Joe P.....Soooo very glad to hear you are feeling so much better. I can't even begin to tell you how much better I feel with making the same changes. Been off sugar for 2 yrs., and made many of those other changes you have made. Thought I was on my way to a wheelchair and now I am doing stairs about 2x a week. 

Just so happy to hear you are experiencing miracles in your life!!!!


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> Well, I am in from the garage cleaning and sorting for over 3 hours with intense heat but had the box fan on, swept up and dumped as much as I could had the others there to nail up the garden tools for me while I sorted and sorted and cleaned. Now I have to clean the refridgerator and freezer out there. 3 to 4 hours today and then again tomorrow. By Friday with laundry to do and beds to change again and then the ironing and then the housekeeping I might have a moment to sweep the front walk and the patio.
> 
> I sound like I am over worked, I am not I love being active and moving and doing things like cleaning out the Blazer and vacuuming the rugs, doing the windows and scrubbing the vehicle down with suds and rinse it and wiping it all down to its shine. I feel if I keep active like this and not dawdle I will be able to do it into my 70's but god knows about the 80's or 90's which I wonder if I will ever see. he he. I plan on going and going the everready bunny until i drop in my boots.
> 
> I have friends who run every day, go to the gym and they sit and complain to me that their house is so dirty and the laundry is piling up and the yard work never gets done. I just want to say "DUHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" Oh well, that is just me. However, if I ever mention why not do the house and yard before you run and they say "Running and the gym are my passions" I just laugh out loud sometimes in their face. They know me well enough not to get upset with me. he he.
> 
> On the farm the work came first and then the things you like to do come last but my friends don't think that way. I wonder if I missed the boat and I am still on the dock. What do you think kids? joe p. I could be just a workaholic like many of them call me. humpf.


I think you are getting a pretty good workout with all the cleaning!!!!


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> dreamweaver - walking back and forth in water waist high should help your back pain - i was reading a half hour walk a day strenghten the back and helps relieve back pain. worth a try.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, sorry that infection is still lingering with you. I followed a low carb diet a few years ago and the pounds did come off fairly quickly. Most meats, cheese, yogurt and high fiber / low sugar veggies and fruits. Didn't miss breads, but did miss root veggies, bananas and wine. Sharing with your DH might make it easier. Hope you're feeling better soon
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for DH is going to be portion control. He just does not realize how small a serving portion really is... The other problem is that we both tend to skip breakfast.... he eats fast food for lunch and we have a much too big meal late. He only eats berries. I love fruit, but that is pretty restricted and I try not to do a lot of cheese, though I love it, because of cholesterol. Neither of us drink milk..... I will not give up my wine. She aproved a 5 oz. serving a day..... And we can have 3 squares of chocolate...... I know I have to eat more during the day and will - but I think the exercise will be key for both of us. I know it will work for me..... and I miss it, but this cough has made it impossible..... I *may* be starting to see some improvement. Guess we will exercise in our own pool and I can cough all I want...... Thanks for the encouragement..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's what all those ladies are doing when I go in and try to do laps. Of course they have to walk across the pool or they would be over their heads walking from end to end. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Synchronised drowning! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Too funny. :lol:

Must say I admire their commitment. One lady has so many problems health wise and she is there regularly making sure to get her walking in. The only way she could do it.


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, I don't think there is a limit on pages for this group, so you just post away please, love reading your posts!
> I took dance lessons from the time I was 4 till I was 16, I was not very good at ballet due to my knee injury when I was 6, but my wonderful teacher worked very well with me. I could tap as long as the day is, I was part of a wonderful group and we took prizes at county fairs and other contests.
> JoeP and Dreamweaver, I grew up in Brazoria County, just south east of Houston. Mom was living in Angleton, my Dad lived in West Columbia, (where I went to school) my DB lived in Pearland my SIL and my nephew live there still. Galveston was about a 30 min drive and was connected to our Surfside Beach by a bridge. Now this was wiped out by hurricane Ike, I haven't been back long enough to go see what has been repaired. My husband lived in the Surfside Beach area, he died the day after Ike hit. DS and I drove down as soon as we got the news (from the sheriff dept) no airports in that area were functioning. Anyway, though I love that area of Texas, I am not sure when I can emotionally handle returning.
> Anyway, Mom had a good night, actually slept through the night, I only had to get up once to check on her (she has been waking me during the night since she got home) I feel refreshed with 5 hrs of sleep, have to go lay in some groceries and pick up medicine refills today... Therapist is going to be here along with a visiting nurse, so I will have 2 hrs to be out, cannot wait!!! :lol:
> Sending you all special wishes for a wonderful day/evening whichever the case may fit. Keeping you all in my prayers, sunshine and lollypops to fill your days! ;-)
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how some sleep can revive you! Latterly with my mum, she was getting up in the middle of the night, convinced it was morning, and would call to me that I was late for work! I can laugh now, but it was very wearing at the time and I was not always as patient as I should have been.  Hope your mum continues to improve and that you get the sleep you need.
Click to expand...

Someone at the TP recommended I watch "Two Fat Ladies" and they went to Scotland on the episode I watched today. Gorgeous.


----------



## jmai5421

We just witnessed a deer family having a drink in the lake and then walking behind the cabin and into the woods. The two fawns were having fun frolicking all the way. The doe had lots of patience watching them and waiting for them to catch up. DH was looking for the camera while I was enjoying the site. It was still raining a little and getting dusk. This is the only picture that turned out. The rest were way too dark.


----------



## daralene

preston said:



> what a great trip darowil - anxious to hear about the next one when you get back. be safe.
> 
> good news about your shoulder.
> 
> sending healing energy to maryanne -hope she gets well fast.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've popped in thinking I would have a quick read of the TP- but with 60 pages I don't think I will a quick read is possible. As I need to be packed for the next part of my wanderings in time to leave again in 36 hours I had better pack.
> The first trip was lovely. Really enjoyed the weekend catching up with David's family- including the half bothers of his half sisters (therefore no blood relationship to him). But his sisters often talk about them so good to have spent some time with them. On the way home I managed to buy some fortified wines- I'll blame my SILs partner for that- he informed me that Rutherglen, which I needed to pass through to get home was a world centre for muscat- while I was enjoying one of them. So I got some bulk figuring my Son-in-law would be able to find me something to store it in. And I was right- he will organise something for me. But that got me in the mood and so I got more as I came home.
> Then spent an extra night coming back so I spent a day in Swan Hill. Swan HIll is one the River Murray, one of the largest navigable rivers in the world. They have a pionerr village, which they claim is the first in the world. It was good, but I have been to many better ones. Had a 1 hour cruise on the river in a paddle steamer- there is something about crusiing down a river that is so relaxing. A bit upstream is Euchua with the largest collection of paddlesteamers in the world (well they claim ). I woud have had a cruise here but I arrived just after the last one for the day leaft (this was also where I bought more fortified wines- a cruise would ahve been cheaper!). Normally I would have made the very last but it was cancelled for the day.
> And then left this morning, and arrived at the doctors right on time- not bad for travelling over 500 kilometres to get there! Had the stitches out my shoulder and was told that it was not cancer which the doctor had expected so that was a relief.
> But in the meantime Maryanne was trying to get me. Rang when I finally got home. She is in hospital in Rumania! She has pneumonia. She sounds very chirpy! Better than I would have expected if she was in hospital here. Fortunately her doctor speaks reasonable English; one of her room mates speaks some English as do most of the nurses. Maybe if she hadn't left her antibiotics and prednislone here she might have been able to stop it developing. Mobiles are very helpful things for times like this.
Click to expand...

What an amazing time you are having and seeing so many very special things :thumbup: Best of all, you found out you don't have cancer :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So happy about that.

Oh no, pneumonia in a foreign country. Poor Maryanne. I think those germs multiply when flying and the altitude makes sure they sink in. Sounds like she is doing well and glad about that!!!

Enjoy the rest of your trip, be safe, and check in and tell us about it all....hopefully a few photos if you have time.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> you could write a sequel to "the help" joe and make your millions.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once thought it would be interesting to be a butler for a living. I have heard there is a call for them in another class of people I don't know. he he. But, I would love to go into service. Sounds strange huh? joe p
Click to expand...

Now there's a thought! DH could write the music, I think we have a band on here, and the rest of us could be extras.


----------



## daralene

Tessa, nice to see you :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy


So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> We just witnessed a deer family having a drink in the lake and then walking behind the cabin and into the woods. The two fawns were having fun frolicking all the way. The doe had lots of patience watching them and waiting for them to catch up. DH was looking for the camera while I was enjoying the site. It was still raining a little and getting dusk. This is the only picture that turned out. The rest were way too dark.


So beautiful. I love to see the fawns frolicking and that truly is what they do. Saw some at the pond behind the house and thought it was big dogs at first with the running and jumping. Too cute. Thanks so much for the beautiful photo.


----------



## Althea

Darowil, glad your travels are going well so far. Alarmed to read of Maryanne in hospital with pneumonia in Rumania. Relieved to hear that she is able to communicate with the staff and that she sounds 'chirpy' on the phone. She will have a pretty unique experience to talk about when she gets back home: not too many tourists to Rumania get to stay in such interesting accommodation!!! Seriously, I know you have been worried about her - hope she'll be well enough to be discharged soon, and that the rest of your time away is uneventful (in a negative way) and that all your ongoing experiences will be positive ones. Wishing all TPers a happy Thursday (11.20 a.m. in Adelaide).


----------



## Althea

Darowil, glad your travels are going well so far. Alarmed to read of Maryanne in hospital with pneumonia in Rumania. Relieved to hear that she is able to communicate with the staff and that she sounds 'chirpy' on the phone. She will have a pretty unique experience to talk about when she gets back home: not too many tourists to Rumania get to stay in such interesting accommodation!!! Seriously, I know you have been worried about her - hope she'll be well enough to be discharged soon, and that the rest of your time away is uneventful (in a negative way) and that all your ongoing experiences will be positive ones. Wishing all TPers a happy Thursday (11.20 a.m. in Adelaide).


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: You really must begin depending on the brothers more. Its one thing to help her with errands, its quite another to attempt 24/7 care. Consult a geriatrician who can
> categorize her needs. Get hospice or alzeimers care takers. They are very good about setting up workable programs. Be glad you are not the designated caretaker, she would become even more dependent on you and you can not afford the stress with all that you have on your own healths smorgasborg. It is not only time to play that card it is past time. Stress makes all of your conditions worse. As a former caretaker I know I kept care of my Dad
> for for 13 years without any assistance from my brother. In that time I developed Crohns, fibromyalgia and a life- threatening flare in which I had to have an ileostomy and followed with 7 surgeries while having to be the breadwinner. PLEASE take care you want to be around to enjoy your grandchildren and be there for your DH. Marlark Marge.


Marge....your wisdom comes from painful experience. Often people who give too much of themselves end up suffering so. Perhaps the phrase "give too much of themselves" is key. Literally. Glad you made it through that time, but sounds like it was too close a call. Anyway, glad you are on here.


----------



## Althea

Whoops! Sorry that I stuttered (hit the 'send' button twice.)


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> Take heart bea: I totally understand as I have suffered from CF and Fibromyalgia for approx 35 years. I also have diabetes, Crohns disease and osteo arthritis and more recently was diagnosed with m-gus somewhat similar to multiple myeloma. Dealing with them is what made me retire at the age of 50 yrs. Have you tried brain games like Lumosity or e-neuron. They are helpful and entertaining.
> Diabetes if it is not controlled also can cause confusion and fatigue as well as forgetfulness, as the brain can be starved for sugar that is unable to be utilized by the cells. Try curbing carb intake if you haven't already done so, particularly artificially refined sugars.
> Marlark Marge.


I'm in agreement with you but so sorry to hear about your new diagnosis  You have been through more than any one person should have to bear. I know you are doing all the right things and trying to help others too. I pray what you are doing will help you with everything including this new diagnosis. Prayers and loving thoughts sent your way.
Gentle Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> orcagrandma - sending you bushels of healing energy - hope you feel tons better in the morning.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, man am in pain tonight. Hope my Crohns is not getting ready to flare up, it sure feels like two years ago right before I went to the hospital. Geeze I don't need this. Hope it is just a small crises tonight. Will take some meds and go with the flow. Good nite
> Oh Enzby thank you for helping people that are suffering from the fires and helping with getting them under control. All of you guys don't get near the thanks you deserve.
Click to expand...

Sure hope you feel better!!


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> i just got an email from www.about.com. yesterday's was all about vegetarian foods. maybe some of you would like to check it out. she gives lots of recipes. maybe we sll would find something to like here.
> 
> sam


Thank you. Will do!


----------



## pammie1234

Prayers have been answered! My DD has a job teaching kindergarten at a charter school. It is a branch of the public school system, but not connected to any public school district. She took a $6000 pay cut, but I hear the stress is much less. I hope she likes it. She will 18 students. Public schools have about 22-24. That itself will be better. I'll keep you informed after she gets started! I appreciate all of your concerns!


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> I have done nothing today and need to go get mom's prescription soon...... Just wanted to post something fun and totally unrelated to saga. I did this under Pictures but want to make sure my TP friends see my darling girl... This is the just 16 year old GD... almost 6' tall..... drill team, Honor Society, volunteer for many things, sweet as can be, vegitarian by choice since quite young, (makes holiday cooking and eating at grandma's a challenge) baker extrordinaire and a wicked quirky sense of humor.....
> 
> Friend just called and is dropping something off so I've got to run.... maybe another time I'll get some pictures of the infamous Olivia posted. Sugar and Spice...... Quite the pair.


She is just gorgeous Jynx and I can see you in her. Sounds like quite a lovely young lady and could be a model, so thin and tall. Lovely and beautiful like her grandma :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Take it you made the hat. So cute!!!!


----------



## Marianne818

JoeP, we sold our beach house a few years ago after my brother passed away. But if you check out Galveston not sure of their website they should have info on all types of rentals. There are lots of condos that are rented out with everything included. Galveston is beautiful, I'm sure that some areas are still in repairs, but my nephew and his wife go over quite often for dinners and parties. 
Mom has been having a rough few days, her memory is the pits right now, wants to call my brother, then wanted to talk with my Dad, both have passed away of course. She keeps asking when I am going to rehearsal, I haven't sung in 15 yrs at least :roll: Sometimes it's a hoot and we laugh, others it brings tears to our eyes. But we are getting through it together. 
Time to get Mom ready for sleep, usual routine and we sit and talk for a bit. It's special time for both of us. 
Wishing everyone sweet dreams, if it's morning then wishing you a day filled with wonders and joy. Keeping all in my prayers, always. Nite Nite Ya'll :lol:


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers have been answered! My DD has a job teaching kindergarten at a charter school. It is a branch of the public school system, but not connected to any public school district. She took a $6000 pay cut, but I hear the stress is much less. I hope she likes it. She will 18 students. Public schools have about 22-24. That itself will be better. I'll keep you informed after she gets started! I appreciate all of your concerns!


Yay :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Congratulations to her. You must be so happy.


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay, sorry, but my eyes are still blurry from the surgery and I have read so many reports I forget who said what and who needs what, so here goes. Whoever it is that is having to adjust their diets where one likes berries and the other fruit, (Westcoastkitty is it) anyway, for breakfast I love plain yogurt, fresh or frozen berries or fruit, truvia for sweetness and top with grapenuts. It is an awesome breakfast and good for you. Eat celery or carrots or nuts or a spoonful of peanut butter in between meals and eat an early dinner, have a walk around the block and before bed you can have somemore yogurt and fruit......Love the deer and fawn in the backyard, .............. was hysterical when I read the new sport was synchronized drowning .............sorry to hear about Marianne having a visit and inspecting personally their hospitals of which I will try and do without that one. Get well. And who is it that keeps busy cleaning house...........uh.... if you feel that you just can't sit still can you come to my house as it is dying to have someone around like that. I tell you, when you have bad bouts of various diseases and a surgery, you really get to where you just don't have the hudspah to do anything. (Spell check says hudspah isn't a word but I beg to differ) So whoever it was that is good at spelling still will have a heyday with that one. Oh well..........whew..... I'm tired just thinking about all those comments and I'm sorry if I missed someone's comment, it wasn't on purpose I just can't remember squat anymore. LOL Y'all be good and hugs to all that are ailing. I did get my stitches out today and am doing good, don't have to go back to him for a month, but have an ecocardiogram next week, teeth cleaning tomorrow and the week after next a stupid nerve conduction test. I hate, I say, I hate those tests cause they hurt sooooooooo bad. We go pick up my mom in Texas next week, on our anniversary, and bring her back home. I sure hope she is able to stay in her own home for a little while longer. I know she wants that and we want it for her but practically I don't see it happening for very long. But you never know until you try something. Thanks from whoever said to keep dancing in your mind, I do and keep up the piano playing, acting, painting, drawing, dreaming, whatever anyone loves to do. I'll try to make notes next time I read through all the posts so as not to leave any of you great TPers out.


----------



## orcagrandma

Ewwwwwww, sorry that was a long comment. I must remember to breath next time. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## orcagrandma

Thanks Sam for the good energy cause so far so good. I love your encouragement.


----------



## preston

well said darowil - you really can't take care of someone else unless you take care of yourself first. that is not being selfish - it is being smart.

sam



darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, I don't think there is a limit on pages for this group, so you just post away please, love reading your posts!
> I took dance lessons from the time I was 4 till I was 16, I was not very good at ballet due to my knee injury when I was 6, but my wonderful teacher worked very well with me. I could tap as long as the day is, I was part of a wonderful group and we took prizes at county fairs and other contests.
> JoeP and Dreamweaver, I grew up in Brazoria County, just south east of Houston. Mom was living in Angleton, my Dad lived in West Columbia, (where I went to school) my DB lived in Pearland my SIL and my nephew live there still. Galveston was about a 30 min drive and was connected to our Surfside Beach by a bridge. Now this was wiped out by hurricane Ike, I haven't been back long enough to go see what has been repaired. My husband lived in the Surfside Beach area, he died the day after Ike hit. DS and I drove down as soon as we got the news (from the sheriff dept) no airports in that area were functioning. Anyway, though I love that area of Texas, I am not sure when I can emotionally handle returning.
> Anyway, Mom had a good night, actually slept through the night, I only had to get up once to check on her (she has been waking me during the night since she got home) I feel refreshed with 5 hrs of sleep, have to go lay in some groceries and pick up medicine refills today... Therapist is going to be here along with a visiting nurse, so I will have 2 hrs to be out, cannot wait!!! :lol:
> Sending you all special wishes for a wonderful day/evening whichever the case may fit. Keeping you all in my prayers, sunshine and lollypops to fill your days! ;-)
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how some sleep can revive you! Latterly with my mum, she was getting up in the middle of the night, convinced it was morning, and would call to me that I was late for work! I can laugh now, but it was very wearing at the time and I was not always as patient as I should have been.  Hope your mum continues to improve and that you get the sleep you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have just spent 3 days with my MIL- and even 3 days was enough to have me losing my patience. Repeating myself again and again as she forgot things like where the toilet was- not even being able to find it when she looked in the room because it was behind the door and couldn't reason out to look behind the door.
> Dealing with it repeatedly day after day and on broken sleep it is no wonder that people get impatient. One of the most important things that a carer can do is to have some of their own time- and take some respite time. It is essential to enable the carer to continue with the job on hand and to do it well- it is impossible to give 24 hour care and do it well. If you went to hospital and the nurses worked for 24 hours without a break would you object? And on top of it is the emotional draining from caring for a loved family member.
> So for all of you caring for family members don't knock yourselves for struggling - it is extremelly hard work and totally draining and you WILL get impatient. And don't think you are being selfish when you leave them with someone else- it is an essential part of THEIR care as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

boy does that sound good sandi - think i need to do some grocery shopping.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi All - Wednesday early evening 97 degrees and humid. We had to run the ac today, just to sticky for the swamp cooler! - a long day spent sweeping, mopping and general clean up - I had all good intentions of getting to the blinds in the dining room and it didn't happen. I did put a turkey breast in the crock pot this morning and just took it out to cool. Mashed potatoes, gravy and peas should do the trick - oh and cranberry sauce! We could pretend it's Thanksgiving. I do like to spread that meal out more often than once or twice a year!! Here is a link to a recipe that I can use the left over turkey - or you can use chicken - if anyone tries it before I do please let me know how it turns out!
> Crockpot Chicken Enchilada Soup
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/krissy-roszell/crockpot-chicken-enchilada_b_1774002.html
> 
> Have a great evening! Sandi/AZ


----------



## preston

thanks for the picture - i love watching deer play - they also seem to get really into it and are having so much fun.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> We just witnessed a deer family having a drink in the lake and then walking behind the cabin and into the woods. The two fawns were having fun frolicking all the way. The doe had lots of patience watching them and waiting for them to catch up. DH was looking for the camera while I was enjoying the site. It was still raining a little and getting dusk. This is the only picture that turned out. The rest were way too dark.


----------



## preston

yeah pammie - this certainly takes a lot of stress off you also. sending lots of positive to you and your daughter.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Prayers have been answered! My DD has a job teaching kindergarten at a charter school. It is a branch of the public school system, but not connected to any public school district. She took a $6000 pay cut, but I hear the stress is much less. I hope she likes it. She will 18 students. Public schools have about 22-24. That itself will be better. I'll keep you informed after she gets started! I appreciate all of your concerns!


----------



## preston

orcagrandma - sending you positive healing energy - the blurry wil go away before long although i am sure it seems like forever. hope the rest of your tests go well and aren't as painful as you think they will be.

i love yogurt and grapenuts - never tried it with fruit - what was i thinking.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Okay, sorry, but my eyes are still blurry from the surgery and I have read so many reports I forget who said what and who needs what, so here goes. Whoever it is that is having to adjust their diets where one likes berries and the other fruit, (Westcoastkitty is it) anyway, for breakfast I love plain yogurt, fresh or frozen berries or fruit, truvia for sweetness and top with grapenuts. It is an awesome breakfast and good for you. Eat celery or carrots or nuts or a spoonful of peanut butter in between meals and eat an early dinner, have a walk around the block and before bed you can have somemore yogurt and fruit......Love the deer and fawn in the backyard, .............. was hysterical when I read the new sport was synchronized drowning .............sorry to hear about Marianne having a visit and inspecting personally their hospitals of which I will try and do without that one. Get well. And who is it that keeps busy cleaning house...........uh.... if you feel that you just can't sit still can you come to my house as it is dying to have someone around like that. I tell you, when you have bad bouts of various diseases and a surgery, you really get to where you just don't have the hudspah to do anything. (Spell check says hudspah isn't a word but I beg to differ) So whoever it was that is good at spelling still will have a heyday with that one. Oh well..........whew..... I'm tired just thinking about all those comments and I'm sorry if I missed someone's comment, it wasn't on purpose I just can't remember squat anymore. LOL Y'all be good and hugs to all that are ailing. I did get my stitches out today and am doing good, don't have to go back to him for a month, but have an ecocardiogram next week, teeth cleaning tomorrow and the week after next a stupid nerve conduction test. I hate, I say, I hate those tests cause they hurt sooooooooo bad. We go pick up my mom in Texas next week, on our anniversary, and bring her back home. I sure hope she is able to stay in her own home for a little while longer. I know she wants that and we want it for her but practically I don't see it happening for very long. But you never know until you try something. Thanks from whoever said to keep dancing in your mind, I do and keep up the piano playing, acting, painting, drawing, dreaming, whatever anyone loves to do. I'll try to make notes next time I read through all the posts so as not to leave any of you great TPers out.


----------



## daralene

I'll be off for a few days so I thought I would leave you with a photo. Taken at the Mumford Museum recently, but I love making it look older. I like color too, but some photos suit sepia, like the old man I took the photo of in Clifton Springs with the old buildings and the people demonstrating at Mumford Museum. I will miss all of you, be back in a few.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## KateB

Joe P said:


> I once thought it would be interesting to be a butler for a living. I have heard there is a call for them in another class of people I don't know. he he. But, I would love to go into service. Sounds strange huh? joe p


Joe, you can be my butler any day! :lol:


----------



## Joe P

I am glad to read the posts. I hope you all have a good day and I am into cleaning again today and laundry. I keep at it. You all sound pretty good. The deer were beautiful we have them all around us here in Texas.


----------



## nittergma

Orcagrandma I'm glad you came through your surgery and are doing well. If you didn't take notes you have a way better memory than me! I've gotten lost this time I'm afraid. I wish the best for everyone and hope things go better.


----------



## mjs

nittergma said:


> Orcagrandma I'm glad you came through your surgery and are doing well. If you didn't take notes you have a way better memory than me! I've gotten lost this time I'm afraid. I wish the best for everyone and hope things go better.


Do you think we should have an age minimum here so we are all going through the same things??????


----------



## west coast kitty

Hope you enjoy your little getaway Daralene. I love how you did the photos. Are they your little people in the photo?


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> I'll be off for a few days so I thought I would leave you with a photo. Taken at the Mumford Museum recently, but I love making it look older. I like color too, but some photos suit sepia, like the old man I took the photo of in Clifton Springs with the old buildings and the people demonstrating at Mumford Museum. I will miss all of you, be back in a few.
> Hugs,
> Daralene


Very lovely- you are so clever, Daralene- I would have to paint the picture to get Sepia! I have been learning computer for only about 4 years!


----------



## gottastch

daralene said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
Click to expand...

I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!


----------



## gottastch

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers have been answered! My DD has a job teaching kindergarten at a charter school. It is a branch of the public school system, but not connected to any public school district. She took a $6000 pay cut, but I hear the stress is much less. I hope she likes it. She will 18 students. Public schools have about 22-24. That itself will be better. I'll keep you informed after she gets started! I appreciate all of your concerns!


Hooray for your DD, Pammie!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Did you post the recipe for us?



gottastch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers have been answered! My DD has a job teaching kindergarten at a charter school. It is a branch of the public school system, but not connected to any public school district. She took a $6000 pay cut, but I hear the stress is much less. I hope she likes it. She will 18 students. Public schools have about 22-24. That itself will be better. I'll keep you informed after she gets started! I appreciate all of your concerns!


Congratulations to your DD. I am so happy for her and you too.
My nephew just lost his job at Mayo Clinic. His position was eliminated or automated. They have a baby due next month. He will be on proirty placement for new jobs at Mayo but he isn't that assertive and he needs to be to get another job. Please prayers and thoughts for him to assert himself to find another job.


----------



## Lurker 2

That is appalling timing for them! How is the DIL handling the situation? 
Glad Pammies daughter has work- it is so hard all over the world!



jmai5421 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been answered! My DD has a job teaching kindergarten at a charter school. It is a branch of the public school system, but not connected to any public school district. She took a $6000 pay cut, but I hear the stress is much less. I hope she likes it. She will 18 students. Public schools have about 22-24. That itself will be better. I'll keep you informed after she gets started! I appreciate all of your concerns!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your DD. I am so happy for her and you too.
> My nephew just lost his job at Mayo Clinic. His position was eliminated or automated. They have a baby due next month. He will be on proirty placement for new jobs at Mayo but he isn't that assertive and he needs to be to get another job. Please prayers and thoughts for him to assert himself to find another job.
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

orcagrandma said:


> Okay, sorry, but my eyes are still blurry from the surgery and I have read so many reports I forget who said what and who needs what, so here goes. Whoever it is that is having to adjust their diets where one likes berries and the other fruit, (Westcoastkitty is it) anyway, for breakfast I love plain yogurt, fresh or frozen berries or fruit, truvia for sweetness and top with grapenuts. It is an awesome breakfast and good for you. Eat celery or carrots or nuts or a spoonful of peanut butter in between meals and eat an early dinner, have a walk around the block and before bed you can have somemore yogurt and fruit......Love the deer and fawn in the backyard, .............. was hysterical when I read the new sport was synchronized drowning .............sorry to hear about Marianne having a visit and inspecting personally their hospitals of which I will try and do without that one. Get well. And who is it that keeps busy cleaning house...........uh.... if you feel that you just can't sit still can you come to my house as it is dying to have someone around like that. I tell you, when you have bad bouts of various diseases and a surgery, you really get to where you just don't have the hudspah to do anything. (Spell check says hudspah isn't a word but I beg to differ) So whoever it was that is good at spelling still will have a heyday with that one. Oh well..........whew..... I'm tired just thinking about all those comments and I'm sorry if I missed someone's comment, it wasn't on purpose I just can't remember squat anymore. LOL Y'all be good and hugs to all that are ailing. I did get my stitches out today and am doing good, don't have to go back to him for a month, but have an ecocardiogram next week, teeth cleaning tomorrow and the week after next a stupid nerve conduction test. I hate, I say, I hate those tests cause they hurt sooooooooo bad. We go pick up my mom in Texas next week, on our anniversary, and bring her back home. I sure hope she is able to stay in her own home for a little while longer. I know she wants that and we want it for her but practically I don't see it happening for very long. But you never know until you try something. Thanks from whoever said to keep dancing in your mind, I do and keep up the piano playing, acting, painting, drawing, dreaming, whatever anyone loves to do. I'll try to make notes next time I read through all the posts so as not to leave any of you great TPers out.


Your breakfast is what I had for lunch for more than a year. My DIL who is military got extremely large boxes of grapenuts to make your breakfast. It was an idea at one of her WW meetings. She just went a little overboard and got sick of the breakfast. She was going to throw away all those grapenuts. Throwing away food is unheard of in my vocabulary so I took both large boxes home and had the same lunch for over a year, maybe 2 +. It is very good and very filling. Sometimes I just bought fruited yogurt and added the grapenuts at lunch time. Right now I don't think I could handle any more yogurt and grapenuts.


----------



## gottastch

myfanwy said:


> Did you post the recipe for us?
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

OK, here it is: It is in percentages so that you can make the recipe in any amount...just need a calculator. You can convert your amounts from ounces to grams (to be more accurate) and weigh out your ingredients on a kitchen scale that will weigh in ounces and grams. I put my glass measuring cup right on the scale, turn it on, and then start adding the ingredients. I like to use the little "pots" that come packaged 2 together in the trial and travel section at Walmart. They have screw-on lids so in case the lip balm gets warm and melty, it will stay securely in the pots. Each pot holds 1/2 ounce. If I am making a bunch of them at a time, I normally add 1/2 ounce extra to allow for any of the mixture that sticks to the sides of the glass measuring cup during pouring...plus then I can fill them a tiny bit more than just the 1/2 ounce...there is plenty of room to do so in these little pots.

20% beeswax
25% coconut oil
15% cocoa butter
40% sweet almond oil
Peppermint essential oil to you liking, optional

Melt everything together (EXCEPT the peppermint essential oil) in a glass measuring cup. Blend well. Set aside to cool slightly or the little plastic pots will melt, if the mixture is too hot. When cooled, slightly, add the peppermint essential oil and blend again and carefully pour into the little pots.

That's it. If you want it to be tinted, you can add bits of your old lipstick until the color is to your liking. I personally like no color...just plain, like me


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> That is appalling timing for them! How is the DIL handling the situation?
> Glad Pammies daughter has work- it is so hard all over the world!
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been answered! My DD has a job teaching kindergarten at a charter school. It is a branch of the public school system, but not connected to any public school district. She took a $6000 pay cut, but I hear the stress is much less. I hope she likes it. She will 18 students. Public schools have about 22-24. That itself will be better. I'll keep you informed after she gets started! I appreciate all of your concerns!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your DD. I am so happy for her and you too.
> My nephew just lost his job at Mayo Clinic. His position was eliminated or automated. They have a baby due next month. He will be on proirty placement for new jobs at Mayo but he isn't that assertive and he needs to be to get another job. Please prayers and thoughts for him to assert himself to find another job.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I haven't talked to her, being stuck in the North country for the summer. My brother emailed us. I am sure he is giving them handouts and making sure they keep up the cobra payments so they will have that insurance.
Thanks for your concern.
Glad to hear Fale is doing better and back to normal. I think that I read that a few pages back. My memory is really bad.


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post the recipe for us?
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, here it is: It is in percentages so that you can make the recipe in any amount...just need a calculator. You can convert your amounts from ounces to grams (to be more accurate) and weigh out your ingredients on a kitchen scale that will weigh in ounces and grams. I put my glass measuring cup right on the scale, turn it on, and then start adding the ingredients. I like to use the little "pots" that come packaged 2 together in the trial and travel section at Walmart. They have screw-on lids so in case the lip balm gets warm and melty, it will stay securely in the pots. Each pot holds 1/2 ounce. If I am making a bunch of them at a time, I normally add 1/2 ounce extra to allow for any of the mixture that sticks to the sides of the glass measuring cup during pouring...plus then I can fill them a tiny bit more than just the 1/2 ounce...there is plenty of room to do so in these little pots.
> 
> 20% beeswax
> 25% coconut oil
> 15% cocoa butter
> 40% sweet almond oil
> Peppermint essential oil to you liking, optional
> 
> Melt everything together (EXCEPT the peppermint essential oil) in a glass measuring cup. Blend well. Set aside to cool slightly or the little plastic pots will melt, if the mixture is too hot. When cooled, slightly, add the peppermint essential oil and blend again and carefully pour into the little pots.
> 
> That's it. If you want it to be tinted, you can add bits of your old lipstick until the color is to your liking. I personally like no color...just plain, like me
Click to expand...

Thanks, I am going to try this.
Judy


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, sorry, but my eyes are still blurry from the surgery and I have read so many reports I forget who said what and who needs what, so here goes. Whoever it is that is having to adjust their diets where one likes berries and the other fruit, (Westcoastkitty is it) anyway, for breakfast I love plain yogurt, fresh or frozen berries or fruit, truvia for sweetness and top with grapenuts. It is an awesome breakfast and good for you. Eat celery or carrots or nuts or a spoonful of peanut butter in between meals and eat an early dinner, have a walk around the block and before bed you can have somemore yogurt and fruit......Love the deer and fawn in the backyard, .............. was hysterical when I read the new sport was synchronized drowning .............sorry to hear about Marianne having a visit and inspecting personally their hospitals of which I will try and do without that one. Get well. And who is it that keeps busy cleaning house...........uh.... if you feel that you just can't sit still can you come to my house as it is dying to have someone around like that. I tell you, when you have bad bouts of various diseases and a surgery, you really get to where you just don't have the hudspah to do anything. (Spell check says hudspah isn't a word but I beg to differ) So whoever it was that is good at spelling still will have a heyday with that one. Oh well..........whew..... I'm tired just thinking about all those comments and I'm sorry if I missed someone's comment, it wasn't on purpose I just can't remember squat anymore. LOL Y'all be good and hugs to all that are ailing. I did get my stitches out today and am doing good, don't have to go back to him for a month, but have an ecocardiogram next week, teeth cleaning tomorrow and the week after next a stupid nerve conduction test. I hate, I say, I hate those tests cause they hurt sooooooooo bad. We go pick up my mom in Texas next week, on our anniversary, and bring her back home. I sure hope she is able to stay in her own home for a little while longer. I know she wants that and we want it for her but practically I don't see it happening for very long. But you never know until you try something. Thanks from whoever said to keep dancing in your mind, I do and keep up the piano playing, acting, painting, drawing, dreaming, whatever anyone loves to do. I'll try to make notes next time I read through all the posts so as not to leave any of you great TPers out.
> 
> 
> 
> Your breakfast is what I had for lunch for more than a year. My DIL who is military got extremely large boxes of grapenuts to make your breakfast. It was an idea at one of her WW meetings. She just went a little overboard and got sick of the breakfast. She was going to throw away all those grapenuts. Throwing away food is unheard of in my vocabulary so I took both large boxes home and had the same lunch for over a year, maybe 2 +. It is very good and very filling. Sometimes I just bought fruited yogurt and added the grapenuts at lunch time. Right now I don't think I could handle any more yogurt and grapenuts.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

jmai5421 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post the recipe for us?
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, here it is: It is in percentages so that you can make the recipe in any amount...just need a calculator. You can convert your amounts from ounces to grams (to be more accurate) and weigh out your ingredients on a kitchen scale that will weigh in ounces and grams. I put my glass measuring cup right on the scale, turn it on, and then start adding the ingredients. I like to use the little "pots" that come packaged 2 together in the trial and travel section at Walmart. They have screw-on lids so in case the lip balm gets warm and melty, it will stay securely in the pots. Each pot holds 1/2 ounce. If I am making a bunch of them at a time, I normally add 1/2 ounce extra to allow for any of the mixture that sticks to the sides of the glass measuring cup during pouring...plus then I can fill them a tiny bit more than just the 1/2 ounce...there is plenty of room to do so in these little pots.
> 
> 20% beeswax
> 25% coconut oil
> 15% cocoa butter
> 40% sweet almond oil
> Peppermint essential oil to you liking, optional
> 
> Melt everything together (EXCEPT the peppermint essential oil) in a glass measuring cup. Blend well. Set aside to cool slightly or the little plastic pots will melt, if the mixture is too hot. When cooled, slightly, add the peppermint essential oil and blend again and carefully pour into the little pots.
> 
> That's it. If you want it to be tinted, you can add bits of your old lipstick until the color is to your liking. I personally like no color...just plain, like me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I am going to try this.
> Judy
Click to expand...

Great, Judy! If you have any questions, send me a PM. The most important thing is to be sure to NOT put the hot, melted mixture into the plastic pots (or whatever you will be using)...don't ask me how I know this  If you have access to some little tins, I think they would work and you could pour the right away. I use a bamboo skewer to stir it but whatever you have on-hand is fine too. Here is what mine look like when done. Have fun!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you so much! How sensible to give percentages- over comes the problem of all our different systems that used to have FireballDave doing mental arithmetic gymnastics- I have grams and imperial on my scales- but not American!



jmai5421 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post the recipe for us?
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, here it is: It is in percentages so that you can make the recipe in any amount...just need a calculator. You can convert your amounts from ounces to grams (to be more accurate) and weigh out your ingredients on a kitchen scale that will weigh in ounces and grams. I put my glass measuring cup right on the scale, turn it on, and then start adding the ingredients. I like to use the little "pots" that come packaged 2 together in the trial and travel section at Walmart. They have screw-on lids so in case the lip balm gets warm and melty, it will stay securely in the pots. Each pot holds 1/2 ounce. If I am making a bunch of them at a time, I normally add 1/2 ounce extra to allow for any of the mixture that sticks to the sides of the glass measuring cup during pouring...plus then I can fill them a tiny bit more than just the 1/2 ounce...there is plenty of room to do so in these little pots.
> 
> 20% beeswax
> 25% coconut oil
> 15% cocoa butter
> 40% sweet almond oil
> Peppermint essential oil to you liking, optional
> 
> Melt everything together (EXCEPT the peppermint essential oil) in a glass measuring cup. Blend well. Set aside to cool slightly or the little plastic pots will melt, if the mixture is too hot. When cooled, slightly, add the peppermint essential oil and blend again and carefully pour into the little pots.
> 
> That's it. If you want it to be tinted, you can add bits of your old lipstick until the color is to your liking. I personally like no color...just plain, like me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I am going to try this.
> Judy
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

I have been concerned for some time about lip balm, ever since I came up with a skin reaction to one I had bought!



gottastch said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post the recipe for us?
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, here it is: It is in percentages so that you can make the recipe in any amount...just need a calculator. You can convert your amounts from ounces to grams (to be more accurate) and weigh out your ingredients on a kitchen scale that will weigh in ounces and grams. I put my glass measuring cup right on the scale, turn it on, and then start adding the ingredients. I like to use the little "pots" that come packaged 2 together in the trial and travel section at Walmart. They have screw-on lids so in case the lip balm gets warm and melty, it will stay securely in the pots. Each pot holds 1/2 ounce. If I am making a bunch of them at a time, I normally add 1/2 ounce extra to allow for any of the mixture that sticks to the sides of the glass measuring cup during pouring...plus then I can fill them a tiny bit more than just the 1/2 ounce...there is plenty of room to do so in these little pots.
> 
> 20% beeswax
> 25% coconut oil
> 15% cocoa butter
> 40% sweet almond oil
> Peppermint essential oil to you liking, optional
> 
> Melt everything together (EXCEPT the peppermint essential oil) in a glass measuring cup. Blend well. Set aside to cool slightly or the little plastic pots will melt, if the mixture is too hot. When cooled, slightly, add the peppermint essential oil and blend again and carefully pour into the little pots.
> 
> That's it. If you want it to be tinted, you can add bits of your old lipstick until the color is to your liking. I personally like no color...just plain, like me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I am going to try this.
> Judy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, Judy! If you have any questions, send me a PM. The most important thing is to be sure to NOT put the hot, melted mixture into the plastic pots (or whatever you will be using)...don't ask me how I know this  If you have access to some little tins, I think they would work and you could pour the right away. I use a bamboo skewer to stir it but whatever you have on-hand is fine too. Here is what mine look like when done. Have fun!
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

myfanwy said:


> I have been concerned for some time about lip balm, ever since I came up with a skin reaction to one I had bought!
> 
> I am sensitive to things too, myfanwy. That's when I decided to do a little detective work on my own and found how easy it was to make. There are lots of recipes on the internet and on youtube but for what it is worth, this is my favorite.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is appalling timing for them! How is the DIL handling the situation?
> Glad Pammies daughter has work- it is so hard all over the world!
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been answered! My DD has a job teaching kindergarten at a charter school. It is a branch of the public school system, but not connected to any public school district. She took a $6000 pay cut, but I hear the stress is much less. I hope she likes it. She will 18 students. Public schools have about 22-24. That itself will be better. I'll keep you informed after she gets started! I appreciate all of your concerns!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your DD. I am so happy for her and you too.
> My nephew just lost his job at Mayo Clinic. His position was eliminated or automated. They have a baby due next month. He will be on proirty placement for new jobs at Mayo but he isn't that assertive and he needs to be to get another job. Please prayers and thoughts for him to assert himself to find another job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't talked to her, being stuck in the North country for the summer. My brother emailed us. I am sure he is giving them handouts and making sure they keep up the cobra payments so they will have that insurance.
> Thanks for your concern.
> Glad to hear Fale is doing better and back to normal. I think that I read that a few pages back. My memory is really bad.
Click to expand...

Fale has his moments! The last one went on for three very tiring days- but I finally had a very full apology last night. It is very hard for him because he is so aware of where his memory is failing. However he wants to adopt two children,now. Not at all sure about that one!
Very important that they have their insurance! sorry- muddled the relationship- I may head back to bed for a while, but the bread baker is on the wholewheat cycle and takes half an hour before it starts mixing! Need to check it because I work it so hard- don't want it to fail [the machine]


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you so much, what hour of the day is it with you?- we are very early morning- 3.27 am!



gottastch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been concerned for some time about lip balm, ever since I came up with a skin reaction to one I had bought!
> 
> I am sensitive to things too, myfanwy. That's when I decided to do a little detective work on my own and found how easy it was to make. There are lots of recipes on the internet and on youtube but for what it is worth, this is my favorite.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

myfanwy said:


> Thank you so much, what hour of the day is it with you?- we are very early morning- 3.27 am!
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been concerned for some time about lip balm, ever since I came up with a skin reaction to one I had bought!
> 
> I am sensitive to things too, myfanwy. That's when I decided to do a little detective work on my own and found how easy it was to make. There are lots of recipes on the internet and on youtube but for what it is worth, this is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10:27 a.m. central time here
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Has anyone heard from Sam this morning? it is unusual for him not to be online by now?!


----------



## preston

great picture daralene - hurry back - we will miss you..

sam



daralene said:


> I'll be off for a few days so I thought I would leave you with a photo. Taken at the Mumford Museum recently, but I love making it look older. I like color too, but some photos suit sepia, like the old man I took the photo of in Clifton Springs with the old buildings and the people demonstrating at Mumford Museum. I will miss all of you, be back in a few.
> Hugs,
> Daralene


----------



## preston

may we have the recipe gottastch -

sam



gottastch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> great picture daralene - hurry back - we will miss you..
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be off for a few days so I thought I would leave you with a photo. Taken at the Mumford Museum recently, but I love making it look older. I like color too, but some photos suit sepia, like the old man I took the photo of in Clifton Springs with the old buildings and the people demonstrating at Mumford Museum. I will miss all of you, be back in a few.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
Click to expand...

There you are...Good morning, Sam!!! I have to tell you the Lacy Picot Swirl Cloth pattern is making quite a splash. I posted my photo of the cloth on another post (looking for the Peppercorn Ombre that I sadly found is no longer made) and I have had many PM requests for the pattern. It is definitely a winner...thank you again!


----------



## gottastch

preston said:


> may we have the recipe gottastch -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It is on page 67, Sam


----------



## preston

thanks kathy - sounds simple enough that i could do it.

sam



gottastch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post the recipe for us?
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, here it is: It is in percentages so that you can make the recipe in any amount...just need a calculator. You can convert your amounts from ounces to grams (to be more accurate) and weigh out your ingredients on a kitchen scale that will weigh in ounces and grams. I put my glass measuring cup right on the scale, turn it on, and then start adding the ingredients. I like to use the little "pots" that come packaged 2 together in the trial and travel section at Walmart. They have screw-on lids so in case the lip balm gets warm and melty, it will stay securely in the pots. Each pot holds 1/2 ounce. If I am making a bunch of them at a time, I normally add 1/2 ounce extra to allow for any of the mixture that sticks to the sides of the glass measuring cup during pouring...plus then I can fill them a tiny bit more than just the 1/2 ounce...there is plenty of room to do so in these little pots.
> 
> 20% beeswax
> 25% coconut oil
> 15% cocoa butter
> 40% sweet almond oil
> Peppermint essential oil to you liking, optional
> 
> Melt everything together (EXCEPT the peppermint essential oil) in a glass measuring cup. Blend well. Set aside to cool slightly or the little plastic pots will melt, if the mixture is too hot. When cooled, slightly, add the peppermint essential oil and blend again and carefully pour into the little pots.
> 
> That's it. If you want it to be tinted, you can add bits of your old lipstick until the color is to your liking. I personally like no color...just plain, like me
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

sorry - i'm here - stayed a while at heidi's after breakfast = oldest daughter called from indianapolis so had to talk to her. wish she lived a bit closer so we could see her more oftenl.

was up way too late last night - feel like a nap but will try to stay up - then go to bed earlier tonight.

high point of the day will be to finish washing my white tshirts - need to run them through a rinse with bluing and then into the dryer. also sweep the floors - goodness - i'm beginning to sound like joe. i love my rumba. lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> Has anyone heard from Sam this morning? it is unusual for him not to be online by now?!


----------



## preston

www.yarnparadise.com is having an eyelash yarn sale for anyone that is interested.

sam


----------



## preston

julie - try this site. sam

http://www.sugarncream.com/product.php?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar

also

http://www.elmore-pisgah.com/catalog.htm


----------



## Edith M

Joe P said:


> Well, I am in from the garage cleaning and sorting for over 3 hours with intense heat but had the box fan on, swept up and dumped as much as I could had the others there to nail up the garden tools for me while I sorted and sorted and cleaned. Now I have to clean the refridgerator and freezer out there. 3 to 4 hours today and then again tomorrow. By Friday with laundry to do and beds to change again and then the ironing and then the housekeeping I might have a moment to sweep the front walk and the patio.
> 
> I sound like I am over worked, I am not I love being active and moving and doing things like cleaning out the Blazer and vacuuming the rugs, doing the windows and scrubbing the vehicle down with suds and rinse it and wiping it all down to its shine. I feel if I keep active like this and not dawdle I will be able to do it into my 70's but god knows about the 80's or 90's which I wonder if I will ever see. he he. I plan on going and going the everready bunny until i drop in my boots.
> 
> I have friends who run every day, go to the gym and they sit and complain to me that their house is so dirty and the laundry is piling up and the yard work never gets done. I just want to say "DUHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" Oh well, that is just me. However, if I ever mention why not do the house and yard before you run and they say "Running and the gym are my passions" I just laugh out loud sometimes in their face. They know me well enough not to get upset with me. he he.
> 
> On the farm the work came first and then the things you like to do come last but my friends don't think that way. I wonder if I missed the boat and I am still on the dock. What do you think kids? joe p. I could be just a workaholic like many of them call me. humpf.


I think they are the ones who missed the boat. One's passion is so much more enjoyable if the necessities are taken care of first. Moaning about work that has piled up while you were at play is, in my mind, wasted effort. How can one enjoy a passion while worrying about getting behind on you work? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## preston

well - that is easily solved - forget about the "todo list" and enjoy the passion. lol

sam



Edith M said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am in from the garage cleaning and sorting for over 3 hours with intense heat but had the box fan on, swept up and dumped as much as I could had the others there to nail up the garden tools for me while I sorted and sorted and cleaned. Now I have to clean the refridgerator and freezer out there. 3 to 4 hours today and then again tomorrow. By Friday with laundry to do and beds to change again and then the ironing and then the housekeeping I might have a moment to sweep the front walk and the patio.
> 
> I sound like I am over worked, I am not I love being active and moving and doing things like cleaning out the Blazer and vacuuming the rugs, doing the windows and scrubbing the vehicle down with suds and rinse it and wiping it all down to its shine. I feel if I keep active like this and not dawdle I will be able to do it into my 70's but god knows about the 80's or 90's which I wonder if I will ever see. he he. I plan on going and going the everready bunny until i drop in my boots.
> 
> I have friends who run every day, go to the gym and they sit and complain to me that their house is so dirty and the laundry is piling up and the yard work never gets done. I just want to say "DUHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" Oh well, that is just me. However, if I ever mention why not do the house and yard before you run and they say "Running and the gym are my passions" I just laugh out loud sometimes in their face. They know me well enough not to get upset with me. he he.
> 
> On the farm the work came first and then the things you like to do come last but my friends don't think that way. I wonder if I missed the boat and I am still on the dock. What do you think kids? joe p. I could be just a workaholic like many of them call me. humpf.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are the ones who missed the boat. One's passion is so much more enjoyable if the necessities are taken care of first. Moaning about work that has piled up while you were at play is, in my mind, wasted effort. How can one enjoy a passion while worrying about getting behind on you work? Makes no sense to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

That is great Sam! you seem to be a much loved Dad! 
Just as Joe seems to be a very efficient keeper of houses!
How is your Hickory doing?
We do worry about you! [because of your health!]



preston said:


> sorry - i'm here - stayed a while at heidi's after breakfast = oldest daughter called from indianapolis so had to talk to her. wish she lived a bit closer so we could see her more oftenl.
> 
> was up way too late last night - feel like a nap but will try to stay up - then go to bed earlier tonight.
> 
> high point of the day will be to finish washing my white tshirts - need to run them through a rinse with bluing and then into the dryer. also sweep the floors - goodness - i'm beginning to sound like joe. i love my rumba. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Sam this morning? it is unusual for him not to be online by now?!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you Sam- more information to tuck away- I have found a very helpful supplier of the American yarns in Brisbane Australia!



preston said:


> julie - try this site. sam
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/product.php?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> also
> 
> http://www.elmore-pisgah.com/catalog.htm


----------



## preston

i was just to the doctor on monday - i am good to go for the next three months until i see him again. lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> That is great Sam! you seem to be a much loved Dad!
> Just as Joe seems to be a very efficient keeper of houses!
> How is your Hickory doing?
> We do worry about you! [because of your health!]
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry - i'm here - stayed a while at heidi's after breakfast = oldest daughter called from indianapolis so had to talk to her. wish she lived a bit closer so we could see her more oftenl.
> 
> was up way too late last night - feel like a nap but will try to stay up - then go to bed earlier tonight.
> 
> high point of the day will be to finish washing my white tshirts - need to run them through a rinse with bluing and then into the dryer. also sweep the floors - goodness - i'm beginning to sound like joe. i love my rumba. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Sam this morning? it is unusual for him not to be online by now?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i wish i could find a store that handled as much cotton yarn as they show on their sites. i suppose that would be quite a bit of inventory but still - i think you could sell it.

i have bought yarn on site and was pleased with it - it is just that i really like to see it and touch it. i think it is bernat that has really big skeins of cotton yarn - i knit heather a purse from one skein - heidi and heather a dishrag from the same skein and still have enough for at least one more dishrag.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Thank you Sam- more information to tuck away- I have found a very helpful supplier of the American yarns in Brisbane Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> julie - try this site. sam
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/product.php?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> also
> 
> http://www.elmore-pisgah.com/catalog.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren posted me an enormous cone in her second parcel to me- it has to be 400g- it is such a good idea! Nana Caren is on her way home from the Mediterranean!



preston said:


> i wish i could find a store that handled as much cotton yarn as they show on their sites. i suppose that would be quite a bit of inventory but still - i think you could sell it.
> 
> i have bought yarn on site and was pleased with it - it is just that i really like to see it and touch it. i think it is bernat that has really big skeins of cotton yarn - i knit heather a purse from one skein - heidi and heather a dishrag from the same skein and still have enough for at least one more dishrag.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sam- more information to tuck away- I have found a very helpful supplier of the American yarns in Brisbane Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> julie - try this site. sam
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/product.php?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar
> 
> also
> 
> http://www.elmore-pisgah.com/catalog.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

Sam - i was just to the doctor on monday - i am good to go for the next three months until i see him again. lol

Huzzah! Glad to hear it

I was flipping through the messages about Canadians & buying milk at the Costco in the US. I had this flash image of 1920s Prohibition but with milk. (psst - hey buddy; got any 2%???)

I obviously need a major vacation...


----------



## gottastch

Everyone always says that laughter is the best medicine.  Okay ya'll, get ready to laugh and feel better. I just received this in the mail today from a friend in Nevada (our mom's were friends and our families lived across the back yards from each other). This, in one photo, sums up me...even back then I had a variety of interests...as you can see


----------



## Lurker 2

delightful, whatcha gonna shoot?



gottastch said:


> Everyone always says that laughter is the best medicine. Okay ya'll, get ready to laugh and feel better. I just received this in the mail today from a friend in Nevada (our mom's were friends and our families lived across the back yards from each other). This, in one photo, sums up me...even back then I had a variety of interests...as you can see


----------



## gottastch

myfanwy said:


> delightful, whatcha gonna shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone always says that laughter is the best medicine. Okay ya'll, get ready to laugh and feel better. I just received this in the mail today from a friend in Nevada (our mom's were friends and our families lived across the back yards from each other). This, in one photo, sums up me...even back then I had a variety of interests...as you can see
Click to expand...

I know! Crazy - right??? I was 4 or 5 years old in that picture  I think they were cap guns and you could purchase the red rolls of 'caps' that fit inside the gun and you would feed the roll up through where the hammer would hit them and it would pop. I probably was more interested in fitting the rolls in properly and getting them to work than I actually was in the whole gun idea itself. I guess pioneer women had to take care of babies too - I had a 'stick horse' too...wonder why that isn't in the photo - hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## preston

very funny redkimba - love your wit.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Sam - i was just to the doctor on monday - i am good to go for the next three months until i see him again. lol
> 
> Huzzah! Glad to hear it
> 
> I was flipping through the messages about Canadians & buying milk at the Costco in the US. I had this flash image of 1920s Prohibition but with milk. (psst - hey buddy; got any 2%???)
> 
> I obviously need a major vacation...


----------



## preston

very cute gottastch - you look like you are ready for most anything.

sam



gottastch said:



> Everyone always says that laughter is the best medicine. Okay ya'll, get ready to laugh and feel better. I just received this in the mail today from a friend in Nevada (our mom's were friends and our families lived across the back yards from each other). This, in one photo, sums up me...even back then I had a variety of interests...as you can see


----------



## preston

have we heard from sorlenna or am i forgetting something - and what about dorist?

sam


----------



## jheiens

Back from the cardiologist's in time for a quick, late lunch before starting Tim's afternoon PT session. Now for a quick reading of the TP posts while he is busy.
Briefly, the cardio found no atrial fibrillation in the EKG done in his office. (Thought I was about to skate through on this one. lol) However, when he called for copies of the EKGs done at GP's office 2 weeks ago, he saw definite A Fibs in her's, so I'm on coumadin for the rest of my life. No other symptoms present and we don't want any of them. Further cheks with him and with GP as required.

All in all it could have been much worse--so I'll count my blessings and get on with my life. Back to the quilting and y'all have a great rest of your day or evening/morning. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

The dawn chorus is in full 'tweet', thought I would share my pics of Venus, and one other Am not astronomically up with things


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> have we heard from sorlenna or am i forgetting something - and what about dorist?
> 
> sam


Sorlenna is visiting in California not sure about Doris t


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> delightful, whatcha gonna shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone always says that laughter is the best medicine. Okay ya'll, get ready to laugh and feel better. I just received this in the mail today from a friend in Nevada (our mom's were friends and our families lived across the back yards from each other). This, in one photo, sums up me...even back then I had a variety of interests...as you can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Crazy - right??? I was 4 or 5 years old in that picture  I think they were cap guns and you could purchase the red rolls of 'caps' that fit inside the gun and you would feed the roll up through where the hammer would hit them and it would pop. I probably was more interested in fitting the rolls in properly and getting them to work than I actually was in the whole gun idea itself. I guess pioneer women had to take care of babies too - I had a 'stick horse' too...wonder why that isn't in the photo - hahahahahahahaha.
Click to expand...

I had a wonderful rubber doll that I bathed when my mother was doing the twins' baths- I remember cap pistols- we grew up with Davy Crocket fever [Alamo] when we were first in Auckland, New Zealand. Is a stick horse what I would call a 'hobby horse' with a horse's head on stick possibly with wheels?


----------



## Lurker 2

Just after Sunrise- 17th August 2012.


----------



## Sandy

Hi All!
Just got back from an Event Safety Training class as I work high school football and soccer games during the school year after work. It is a little after 1pm here. I went to the doctor for my thumb yesterday and things are the same no changes she is sending me in to physical therapy to have them make me a custom splint for my thumb and exercises. That appointment will be on Monday afternoon I can't wait. Today is Glenn and my 43rd wedding anniversary. I think we will go out to dinner. I've got to go for now as I have an appointment to have the oil changed in the convertible (almost as cheap as we could do it) so it will save wear and tear on Glenn. See you all when I get back!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Just after Sunrise- 17th August 2012.


Spectacular.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just after Sunrise- 17th August 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> Spectacular.
Click to expand...

That is rather what I thought when I spotted it!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hey Everyone - Happy Thursday afternoon from Arizona USA. It's breezy and a little cooler here today - off to DH's doctor for a follow up and question/answer session about UC. Glad to hear you are good to go Sam - I sent DorisT a PM this morning, I saw that she had posted on the old TP yesterday. She is having trouble with her eyes so I hope she reads my PM and follows the link to this TP. Gottastch I love your cowgirl picture! I have my bedroom done in "Old West" and I have one wall will a bunch of family pictures that are Western themed - the kids on the pony pics, my mom when she was little with her cowboy boots on and some of DH when he lived in Texas and gave cowboying a try - your picture would fit right in!!. I think we should be counting our lucky starts OhioJoy - we want you to be around for a long time!! Myfanwy those night sky pictures are fabulous - do you need a special camera to take those?? We have great night skies here - but I have never tried to photograph them. I had to laugh about Fale wanting to adopt 2 kids....I realize that it is out of the question, but how sweet is that?? And how much faith does he have in you being a great Mom..what a compliment!!! I hope Daralene has and nice mini vaca and hurries back, she is always so fun- OK off to finish putting myself together so we can go see the Dr. TTYL Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Southern Gal

preston said:


> sorry - i'm here - stayed a while at heidi's after breakfast = oldest daughter called from indianapolis so had to talk to her. wish she lived a bit closer so we could see her more oftenl.
> 
> was up way too late last night - feel like a nap but will try to stay up - then go to bed earlier tonight.
> 
> high point of the day will be to finish washing my white tshirts - need to run them through a rinse with bluing and then into the dryer. also sweep the floors - goodness - i'm beginning to sound like joe. i love my rumba. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Sam this morning? it is unusual for him not to be online by now?!
Click to expand...

 :shock: Bluing, sam i haven't heard of that in so many yrs. my aunts way back when i was a sm child did that, and i also heard older folks back then used blueing on their grey hair, honestly i remember seeing them. ok, you know me, i am not making fun, i am just saying........... :hunf: just didn't know if they even made the stuff any more and if any one used it ever. ok, i am over it. carry on :?


----------



## Edith M

gottastch said:


> Everyone always says that laughter is the best medicine. Okay ya'll, get ready to laugh and feel better. I just received this in the mail today from a friend in Nevada (our mom's were friends and our families lived across the back yards from each other). This, in one photo, sums up me...even back then I had a variety of interests...as you can see


I can't believe my eyes! I bought my daughter a dress just like that for her first day at school. I paid a whopping $4.97 for it in 1962. She also wore her cowgirl outfit when playing house. Thanks for the memory.

You were a real cutie, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pardon my ignorance, but what is UC?
My camera is an ordinary digital, but I am careful to watch the screen, when taking the shots- I was taught photography at one of our local Art Schools.



AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Everyone - Happy Thursday afternoon from Arizona USA. It's breezy and a little cooler here today - off to DH's doctor for a follow up and question/answer session about UC. Glad to hear you are good to go Sam - I sent DorisT a PM this morning, I saw that she had posted on the old TP yesterday. She is having trouble with her eyes so I hope she reads my PM and follows the link to this TP. Gottastch I love your cowgirl picture! I have my bedroom done in "Old West" and I have one wall will a bunch of family pictures that are Western themed - the kids on the pony pics, my mom when she was little with her cowboy boots on and some of DH when he lived in Texas and gave cowboying a try - your picture would fit right in!!. I think we should be counting our lucky starts OhioJoy - we want you to be around for a long time!! Myfanwy those night sky pictures are fabulous - do you need a special camera to take those?? We have great night skies here - but I have never tried to photograph them. I had to laugh about Fale wanting to adopt 2 kids....I realize that it is out of the question, but how sweet is that?? And how much faith does he have in you being a great Mom..what a compliment!!! I hope Daralene has and nice mini vaca and hurries back, she is always so fun- OK off to finish putting myself together so we can go see the Dr. TTYL Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## oddball

Myfanwy- Beautiful photos. It's good to think I can see the same sky and planets as you and everyone on TP. It makes us feel closer together. Had to look twice at your avatar before I realised that it was you.Looks lovely yarn.
Well looks like I am going to have to give in to this carpel tunnel. Went to the GP's today with my daughter for both our appointments to save time and she mentioned it so now I am to wait for a referral. Must admit it does need looking at.


----------



## Joe P

Sam, where do I buy bluing for the whites. my god I love this. hang with me guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. o'k do you really want to know what happened so far today? Well, I did laundry galore and then I baked homemade banana bread as we had 3 bananas going south. I then baked two major chicken pot pies from scratch and gave one to the provider of Mother and her family. They are with home made rolled out pastry and all the fresh veggies that were par boiled and made into a sauce that was thick. I have been perfecting everything but the pastry, I have a lot to learn for that because mine is good but not pretty. Help me make it look professsional. he he. I will do it but it takes lots of practice with the rolling pin. I think the scotch and water that I mix for myself after baking all day is the best though. Excuse my stepping aside and drinking on the job. I went and got trim paint from Home Depot my god it costs 40.00 dollars a gallon but guarantees for life on the boards, humpf !!!! we will see. the last cheap paint lasted less than 4 years. hummmmmmmmmmmmm.... I have been a busy boy all day and it is time for a nap. joe


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry to hear of the carpel tunnel, I had a friend at Uni who had it - I gather it is no fun at all!
There is one [or two] big differences we get our bearings by the Southern Cross, and the Pointers, and Orion [at least I do] but we can't see the Pole star and the great Bear!
I heard on the Maori News this morning that some brave people have set off in a traditional 'waka' canoe to sail from here to Easter Island off the coast of Chile, to Maori Easter Island is known as Rapanui- and is spoken of in oral histories.
Amazing to think they probably traded!

I was tired of the white roses- besides it was not my own photo! The young lady I knitted the 'beanie' for is very pleased with it!
one of my aunts used to live in Dorset- I remember visiting when I was just nine.



oddball said:


> Myfanwy- Beautiful photos. It's good to think I can see the same sky and planets as you and everyone on TP. It makes us feel closer together. Had to look twice at your avatar before I realised that it was you.Looks lovely yarn.
> Well looks like I am going to have to give in to this carpel tunnel. Went to the GP's today with my daughter for both our appointments to save time and she mentioned it so now I am to wait for a referral. Must admit it does need looking at.


----------



## Lurker 2

Do you still have your Kitchen Aide, Joe? I had an interesting experience with the dogs just now.
The meter reader for the power, turned up unexpectedly, I told him the dogs might eat him if he went through- besides getting out on the road- but he said they would not eat me. So I took him through the house, and the dogs were very good, but I have one muddy Ringo paw print on my white dress, fortunately a polyester! He [the meter reader] is from the part of the North Island where everyone speaks Maori- so he is a real treasure.



Joe P said:


> Sam, where do I buy bluing for the whites. my god I love this. hang with me guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. o'k do you really want to know what happened so far today? Well, I did laundry galore and then I baked homemade banana bread as we had 3 bananas going south. I then baked two major chicken pot pies from scratch and gave one to the provider of Mother and her family. They are with home made rolled out pastry and all the fresh veggies that were par boiled and made into a sauce that was thick. I have been perfecting everything but the pastry, I have a lot to learn for that because mine is good but not pretty. Help me make it look professsional. he he. I will do it but it takes lots of practice with the rolling pin. I think the scotch and water that I mix for myself after baking all day is the best though. Excuse my stepping aside and drinking on the job. I went and got trim paint from Home Depot my god it costs 40.00 dollars a gallon but guarantees for life on the boards, humpf !!!! we will see. the last cheap paint lasted less than 4 years. hummmmmmmmmmmmm.... I have been a busy boy all day and it is time for a nap. joe


----------



## Sandy

gottastch said:


> Everyone always says that laughter is the best medicine. Okay ya'll, get ready to laugh and feel better. I just received this in the mail today from a friend in Nevada (our mom's were friends and our families lived across the back yards from each other). This, in one photo, sums up me...even back then I had a variety of interests...as you can see


Such a cute picture! Reminds me of me when I was little!


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Sam, where do I buy bluing for the whites. my god I love this. hang with me guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. o'k do you really want to know what happened so far today? Well, I did laundry galore and then I baked homemade banana bread as we had 3 bananas going south. I then baked two major chicken pot pies from scratch and gave one to the provider of Mother and her family. They are with home made rolled out pastry and all the fresh veggies that were par boiled and made into a sauce that was thick. I have been perfecting everything but the pastry, I have a lot to learn for that because mine is good but not pretty. Help me make it look professsional. he he. I will do it but it takes lots of practice with the rolling pin. I think the scotch and water that I mix for myself after baking all day is the best though. Excuse my stepping aside and drinking on the job. I went and got trim paint from Home Depot my god it costs 40.00 dollars a gallon but guarantees for life on the boards, humpf !!!! we will see. the last cheap paint lasted less than 4 years. hummmmmmmmmmmmm.... I have been a busy boy all day and it is time for a nap. joe


Incidentally, bananas that you are not going to be eating in your hand can be frozen for later use.

America's test kitchen recommends using some vodka in pie crust to make it wet enough to roll easily. Then the alcohol evaporates in the baking. I have not yet tried this.


----------



## Joe P

Yes, I still have my Kitchen Aide mixer. I used the food processor for the pastry. I need to look at the recipe again and concentrate a little better. I had so many phone calls coming in and I got distracted and trying to get Jesse to learn how to do the things I was having him do. He is so unknowing of doing the simple things. Bless his heart he was raised in an area where certain things I take for granted were just not done. So, we are teaching him by us doing them and he feels better by it.

I am amazed how different somethings can be with others. joe p.


----------



## gottastch

myfanwy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> delightful, whatcha gonna shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone always says that laughter is the best medicine. Okay ya'll, get ready to laugh and feel better. I just received this in the mail today from a friend in Nevada (our mom's were friends and our families lived across the back yards from each other). This, in one photo, sums up me...even back then I had a variety of interests...as you can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Crazy - right??? I was 4 or 5 years old in that picture  I think they were cap guns and you could purchase the red rolls of 'caps' that fit inside the gun and you would feed the roll up through where the hammer would hit them and it would pop. I probably was more interested in fitting the rolls in properly and getting them to work than I actually was in the whole gun idea itself. I guess pioneer women had to take care of babies too - I had a 'stick horse' too...wonder why that isn't in the photo - hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a wonderful rubber doll that I bathed when my mother was doing the twins' baths- I remember cap pistols- we grew up with Davy Crocket fever [Alamo] when we were first in Auckland, New Zealand. Is a stick horse what I would call a 'hobby horse' with a horse's head on stick possibly with wheels?
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the horse head on a stick...giddyup - hahahaha!


----------



## jheiens

Thanks, Sandi, for your kind words. I'm looking forward to being here a good long time. Besides, I've promised Tim that he gets to take care of me when he gets older and is taller than I am.

But until that time, we're talking about perhaps being either rock stars or cowboys when we grow up! We haven't decided which just yet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> delightful, whatcha gonna shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone always says that laughter is the best medicine. Okay ya'll, get ready to laugh and feel better. I just received this in the mail today from a friend in Nevada (our mom's were friends and our families lived across the back yards from each other). This, in one photo, sums up me...even back then I had a variety of interests...as you can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Crazy - right??? I was 4 or 5 years old in that picture  I think they were cap guns and you could purchase the red rolls of 'caps' that fit inside the gun and you would feed the roll up through where the hammer would hit them and it would pop. I probably was more interested in fitting the rolls in properly and getting them to work than I actually was in the whole gun idea itself. I guess pioneer women had to take care of babies too - I had a 'stick horse' too...wonder why that isn't in the photo - hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a wonderful rubber doll that I bathed when my mother was doing the twins' baths- I remember cap pistols- we grew up with Davy Crocket fever [Alamo] when we were first in Auckland, New Zealand. Is a stick horse what I would call a 'hobby horse' with a horse's head on stick possibly with wheels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes, the horse head on a stick...giddyup - hahahaha!
Click to expand...

  :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba

Alright! I finished up the new dishtowel! One project for the month done; 3 more to go. I made a couple of entries on another group for a WIP, UFO & Giterdone challenge for August. 

Now to finish the tea cozy & some kid sunbonnets.


----------



## Lurker 2

Redkimba said:


> Alright! I finished up the new dishtowel! One project for the month done; 3 more to go. I made a couple of entries on another group for a WIP, UFO & Giterdone challenge for August.
> 
> Now to finish the tea cozy & some kid sunbonnets.


Love the colour!


----------



## preston

great news joy - we like doctor's reports like that.

sam



jheiens said:


> Back from the cardiologist's in time for a quick, late lunch before starting Tim's afternoon PT session. Now for a quick reading of the TP posts while he is busy.
> Briefly, the cardio found no atrial fibrillation in the EKG done in his office. (Thought I was about to skate through on this one. lol) However, when he called for copies of the EKGs done at GP's office 2 weeks ago, he saw definite A Fibs in her's, so I'm on coumadin for the rest of my life. No other symptoms present and we don't want any of them. Further cheks with him and with GP as required.
> 
> All in all it could have been much worse--so I'll count my blessings and get on with my life. Back to the quilting and y'all have a great rest of your day or evening/morning. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

beautiful myfanwy - thank you for sharing - what happened to the roses?

sam



myfanwy said:


> The dawn chorus is in full 'tweet', thought I would share my pics of Venus, and one other Am not astronomically up with things


----------



## gottastch

I can't believe my eyes! I bought my daughter a dress just like that for her first day at school. I paid a whopping $4.97 for it in 1962. She also wore her cowgirl outfit when playing house. Thanks for the memory.

You were a real cutie, too.[/quote]

Awwwwwww, thanks, Edith!


----------



## Joe P

Sam, where do you get the bluing? thanks, joe


----------



## preston

check the detergent aisle at the super market joe.

sam



Joe P said:


> Sam, where do I buy bluing for the whites. my god I love this. hang with me guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. o'k do you really want to know what happened so far today? Well, I did laundry galore and then I baked homemade banana bread as we had 3 bananas going south. I then baked two major chicken pot pies from scratch and gave one to the provider of Mother and her family. They are with home made rolled out pastry and all the fresh veggies that were par boiled and made into a sauce that was thick. I have been perfecting everything but the pastry, I have a lot to learn for that because mine is good but not pretty. Help me make it look professsional. he he. I will do it but it takes lots of practice with the rolling pin. I think the scotch and water that I mix for myself after baking all day is the best though. Excuse my stepping aside and drinking on the job. I went and got trim paint from Home Depot my god it costs 40.00 dollars a gallon but guarantees for life on the boards, humpf !!!! we will see. the last cheap paint lasted less than 4 years. hummmmmmmmmmmmm.... I have been a busy boy all day and it is time for a nap. joe


----------



## preston

we see orion also - i was trying to think - it's a summer constelation.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sorry to hear of the carpel tunnel, I had a friend at Uni who had it - I gather it is no fun at all!
> There is one [or two] big differences we get our bearings by the Southern Cross, and the Pointers, and Orion [at least I do] but we can't see the Pole star and the great Bear!
> I heard on the Maori News this morning that some brave people have set off in a traditional 'waka' canoe to sail from here to Easter Island off the coast of Chile, to Maori Easter Island is known as Rapanui- and is spoken of in oral histories.
> Amazing to think they probably traded!
> 
> I was tired of the white roses- besides it was not my own photo! The young lady I knitted the 'beanie' for is very pleased with it!
> one of my aunts used to live in Dorset- I remember visiting when I was just nine.
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy- Beautiful photos. It's good to think I can see the same sky and planets as you and everyone on TP. It makes us feel closer together. Had to look twice at your avatar before I realised that it was you.Looks lovely yarn.
> Well looks like I am going to have to give in to this carpel tunnel. Went to the GP's today with my daughter for both our appointments to save time and she mentioned it so now I am to wait for a referral. Must admit it does need looking at.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

very nice tedkimba - great color. this gives me the incentive to make one.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Alright! I finished up the new dishtowel! One project for the month done; 3 more to go. I made a couple of entries on another group for a WIP, UFO & Giterdone challenge for August.
> 
> Now to finish the tea cozy & some kid sunbonnets.


----------



## Marianne818

Good Evening everyone, (morning??? ) :-D Just a quick note, Mom had a rough evening, she's about to fall asleep so I'm relaxing in her stuffed chair and trying to be quiet. (not always easy for me to do :lol: ) 
So happy with the good news for some.. prayers for those with problems. 
Loved the pictures Myfanwy, you always seem to capture the right moments!! Just awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I have a picture of me in my cowboy getup, but I had a red wooden rocking horse :lol: I lived in boots and cowboy get up, hated Sundays when I had to wear a dress to church :lol: I remember getting a Rifleman gun for Christmas one year, also got a beautiful Madam Alexander Bridal doll... my brother and I threw rocks when the other pretended to shoot the doll went flying, Mom came out and grabbed the doll and was so upset with me, :roll: but growing up around all boys I had little knowledge of girl games and especially dolls. 
I will be invaded by friends and family tomorrow sometime, so probably won't be on again till they leave on Sunday. Just know that my thoughts and prayers are with each and everyone of my friends and family here on the Tea Party. May the days be a blessing for each of you, may the nights bring you pleasant dreams and restful sleep. Take care my friends, be back on Sunday sometime ;-)
Oh for those that have asked, you can buy bluing at Walmart or any grocery store really just check the laundry soap section or perhaps where the bleach is.


----------



## preston

someone mentioned getting a pm from carol's gifts - is there a reason she is not on the tea party - is she ill. i know she is greiving and this could be the reason. just wondering.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Like all cut flowers they wilted and died eventually. Besides which my cousin is a year older now- they were last year's birthday gift!



preston said:


> beautiful myfanwy - thank you for sharing - what happened to the roses?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dawn chorus is in full 'tweet', thought I would share my pics of Venus, and one other Am not astronomically up with things
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

I just had an email from Carol a few minutes ago- she still misses Fred terribly, but is working on her exercise regime. She and a friend are off on a [road?] trip to Birmingham Alabama, and she does not expect to be back on line for a few weeks.



preston said:


> someone mentioned getting a pm from carol's gifts - is there a reason she is not on the tea party - is she ill. i know she is greiving and this could be the reason. just wondering.
> 
> sam


----------



## margewhaples

Myfanwy-We all knew that you did not intend to offend. Lets not
belabor suh differences. If a comment offends you don't comment just skip. Others too were concerned for our friends in the area so if something happens in your area the comment of you proximity to the event is appropriate in my view and perhaps when such a thing occurs you who live in the area could just check in so that we all know that you were not affected. Please relieve us all of concern for your welfare as when regular contributors are missing we do get concerned. Marlark Marge


----------



## Joe P

I thank you for the bluing in the detergent area of the store, I never thought about that. I really would like to try that for our whites. Good idea. I will be taking Mother to all the food banks here tomorrow to sign up to get commodities and then I can stop and get them for her when they are open every week. 

I keep at it. Everyone loved the chicken pot pies and that pleased me. The banana bread was a hit too. It was a good day. I got the paint for the trim of the house to start tomorrow as well. There is always something to do to keep things up. 

take care and tomorrow will be the new tea party. Sam, you are doing a fabulous job keeping this up and we all appreciate you. 

joe p


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> someone mentioned getting a pm from carol's gifts - is there a reason she is not on the tea party - is she ill. i know she is greiving and this could be the reason. just wondering.
> 
> sam


Wasn't Carol going south to visit a relative about this time?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

So good to hear from you, Marianne! thanks for the kind words about today's pics- it has been the first day worth photographing for a while, can't remember if I told you, I thought your tomato crop looked great! Hope you have a great time with your 'company'! Are there pics. of you in your 'tomboy' days?



Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening everyone, (morning??? ) :-D Just a quick note, Mom had a rough evening, she's about to fall asleep so I'm relaxing in her stuffed chair and trying to be quiet. (not always easy for me to do :lol: )
> So happy with the good news for some.. prayers for those with problems.
> Loved the pictures Myfanwy, you always seem to capture the right moments!! Just awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I have a picture of me in my cowboy getup, but I had a red wooden rocking horse :lol: I lived in boots and cowboy get up, hated Sundays when I had to wear a dress to church :lol: I remember getting a Rifleman gun for Christmas one year, also got a beautiful Madam Alexander Bridal doll... my brother and I threw rocks when the other pretended to shoot the doll went flying, Mom came out and grabbed the doll and was so upset with me, :roll: but growing up around all boys I had little knowledge of girl games and especially dolls.
> I will be invaded by friends and family tomorrow sometime, so probably won't be on again till they leave on Sunday. Just know that my thoughts and prayers are with each and everyone of my friends and family here on the Tea Party. May the days be a blessing for each of you, may the nights bring you pleasant dreams and restful sleep. Take care my friends, be back on Sunday sometime ;-)
> Oh for those that have asked, you can buy bluing at Walmart or any grocery store really just check the laundry soap section or perhaps where the bleach is.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Marge- wise as always!



margewhaples said:


> Myfanwy-We all knew that you did not intend to offend. Lets not
> belabor suh differences. If a comment offends you don't comment just skip. Others too were concerned for our friends in the area so if something happens in your area the comment of you proximity to the event is appropriate in my view and perhaps when such a thing occurs you who live in the area could just check in so that we all know that you were not affected. Please relieve us all of concern for your welfare as when regular contributors are missing we do get concerned. Marlark Marge


----------



## Lurker 2

Yes she is going to Birmingham, Alabama, with a friend and won't be online for a while.



jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone mentioned getting a pm from carol's gifts - is there a reason she is not on the tea party - is she ill. i know she is greiving and this could be the reason. just wondering.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Carol going south to visit a relative about this time?
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

preston said:


> very nice tedkimba - great color. this gives me the incentive to make one.
> 
> sam


thank you, Sam & Myfanwy. I just wanted a nice bright color - mostly for the winter months when everything is so blah colorwise.


----------



## preston

that's right - wasn't she going to visit her brother for a couple of weeks - thanks for the reminder myfanwy.

sam



myfanwy said:


> I just had an email from Carol a few minutes ago- she still misses Fred terribly, but is working on her exercise regime. She and a friend are off on a [road?] trip to Birmingham Alabama, and she does not expect to be back on line for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone mentioned getting a pm from carol's gifts - is there a reason she is not on the tea party - is she ill. i know she is greiving and this could be the reason. just wondering.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

She just says family all over that part of the State.



preston said:


> that's right - wasn't she going to visit her brother for a couple of weeks - thanks for the reminder myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had an email from Carol a few minutes ago- she still misses Fred terribly, but is working on her exercise regime. She and a friend are off on a [road?] trip to Birmingham Alabama, and she does not expect to be back on line for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone mentioned getting a pm from carol's gifts - is there a reason she is not on the tea party - is she ill. i know she is greiving and this could be the reason. just wondering.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you so much for the well wishes for my DD. She is so happy! She had a meeting today and really enjoyed it. She has lots to do to get ready.

My DS had to take my mom to the hospital last night. She was having chest pains and her arms hurt. They ran some tests today, but we haven't been able to see the doctor to get any results. I came home, but will probably have to go back if she gets dismissed while my DS and BIL are out of town for their 45th anniversary! Mom seemed very weak. It sure is hard to see your parents going down.


----------



## preston

sending your mother bushels of healing energy. it is always harder watching from the sidelines.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thank you so much for the well wishes for my DD. She is so happy! She had a meeting today and really enjoyed it. She has lots to do to get ready.
> 
> My DS had to take my mom to the hospital last night. She was having chest pains and her arms hurt. They ran some tests today, but we haven't been able to see the doctor to get any results. I came home, but will probably have to go back if she gets dismissed while my DS and BIL are out of town for their 45th anniversary! Mom seemed very weak. It sure is hard to see your parents going down.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, I was hoping to get caught up today, but no luck so far. I have almost 20pages to go but it will have to wait until tomorrow morning if I'm lucky.

Mocha seems to be doing well, we'll see Monday. I cleaned my Aunts carpets this morning, things would get done faster if we didn't spend so much time visiting during the cleaning. lol...
It doesn't help that we both could talk the ear of an elephant. lol
Oh well, I'm off to bed, I'll see you all sometime tomorrow or tomorrow evening. Hope everyone is doing great or getting there. 
Hugs .


----------



## pammie1234

myfanwy, please tell NanaCaren that she is missed and we would all like for her to return to the tea party.


----------



## Lurker 2

So glad Mocha is 'coming through', OK.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I was hoping to get caught up today, but no luck so far. I have almost 20pages to go but it will have to wait until tomorrow morning if I'm lucky.
> 
> Mocha seems to be doing well, we'll see Monday. I cleaned my Aunts carpets this morning, things would get done faster if we didn't spend so much time visiting during the cleaning. lol...
> It doesn't help that we both could talk the ear of an elephant. lol
> Oh well, I'm off to bed, I'll see you all sometime tomorrow or tomorrow evening. Hope everyone is doing great or getting there.
> Hugs .


----------



## Lurker 2

I will, pammie!



pammie1234 said:


> myfanwy, please tell NanaCaren that she is missed and we would all like for her to return to the tea party.


----------



## Althea

Love your new avatar, Myfanwy - so bright and cheerful. And your photo of daybreak was spectacular. Daralene, I loved your sepia photo of the two brothers, too. Wish I had the wherewithall to post photos, but this dog is too old for that new trick, I fear.


----------



## Lurker 2

Althea said:


> Love your new avatar, Myfanwy - so bright and cheerful. And your photo of daybreak was spectacular. Daralene, I loved your sepia photo of the two brothers, too. Wish I had the wherewithall to post photos, but this dog is too old for that new trick, I fear.


Thank you Althea! I think Daralene is very clever how she can turn her photos sepia, and trim them into pretty shapes- I am sure it will be a program that does it- but it is well beyond what I know how to achieve! The wool, in the avatar, by the way came courtesy of Spotlight!! I am hoping soon to visit the beading shop I found locally- it is a four bus trip if I am to go under my own steam- so I will probably wait for my fortnightly shopping trip hopefully before too many moons, I have some lovely semi precious stones I am keen to thread. [for Birthdays and this Christmas]


----------



## Tessadele

Having a busy time with DB in hospital now needing moving to a nursing home, his wife has been confined to bed for 2 weeks with a suspected fracture in her lower back. She has seen 4 or 5 Drs. now one had the sense to involve a specialist things are moving. He is going on holiday so has organised a scan for her today so he can get results & arrange treatment before he leaves, which just shows it can be done if the right person is called upon. She's been unable to visit her DH, the !st time they've been apart in 50yrs. & he is so ill we don't know how long he"ll live. Of course we have all been doing what we can, but the worst part is the heartache for them. Just to add to the stress it was his birthday yesterday, 3 of my brothers have their b'days in the same week, (must have been good Xmas's) & they all live a fair distance away, but near enough to visit, makes for a hectic week, but I'm just glad they're still here.

Myfanwy, beautiful knitting & lovely colours, makes a good avatar, I do like the way you change it every now & again, makes you very interesting. Love your photos too, but I think you know that.

Pammie, So glad to hear about your DD's job. It sounds as if she'll enjoy it & of course with teaching she'll have plenty of holiday time to enjoy herself. Always wish I'd followed my ambition to be a teacher, but the training seemed so long then in the days when most girls didn't go to uni. I hope her work lasts a long & happy time.
I'd like Nana Caren to come back to the TP,too. please pass that on if you pm her again Myfanwy.

Tessa.


----------



## Tessadele

daralene said:


> Tessa, nice to see you :thumbup:


Thankyou, nice to see you too.


----------



## jmai5421

Redkimba said:


> Alright! I finished up the new dishtowel! One project for the month done; 3 more to go. I made a couple of entries on another group for a WIP, UFO & Giterdone challenge for August.
> 
> Now to finish the tea cozy & some kid sunbonnets.


I am working on the same dishtowel pattern. It is my car project. I finished the circular dishcloth from a pattern from Sam. I decided to start the towel and then make another dishcloth. They are both nice car projects.
I love yours and the color. The idea of a cheery towel for the winter is a good idea.


----------



## rpuhrmann

I think I am in Heaven right now! lol 
I have been on a Statin drug for years now, and was told I could never have grapefruit again. I LOVe grapefruit!! My new doctor just told me I CAN have grapefruit; just not everyday. Yay!
AND........now I'm at work, and they took the internet away from us a couple of months ago; I feel so alone, BUT, I was playing around, looking to see what I could do on the internet, and Knitting Paradise is the only thing I CAN get!! 
(singing) Heaven..I'm In Heaven... Yay!


----------



## jheiens

I don't know nanacaren but have presumed to PM her with the message that she is missed and many are interested seeing her back and joining in the chat here. Hope I haven't over-stepped some invisible line. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

rpuhrmann said:


> I think I am in Heaven right now! lol
> I have been on a Statin drug for years now, and was told I could never have grapefruit again. I LOVe grapefruit!! My new doctor just told me I CAN have grapefruit; just not everyday. Yay!
> AND........now I'm at work, and they took the internet away from us a couple of months ago; I feel so alone, BUT, I was playing around, looking to see what I could do on the internet, and Knitting Paradise is the only thing I CAN get!!
> (singing) Heaven..I'm In Heaven... Yay!


Interestingly enough, I've just begun to use a statin drug and have been told that I don't need to change my diet at all. Evaluations of dosage will be balanced to take that into consideration. Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha

Haven't been on for a couple of days and I now have 30 pages to catch up. Hope I can do it before the start of the next tea party - it's already 1.40 p.m. here.


----------



## budasha

Marianne818 said:


> picture of the garden pickings yesterday.


Lucky you - your produce looks wonderful. I am so jealous - I let my DH talk me out of planting a garden this year and I so miss it. Next year will be a different story but it's a long way off


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> Just a little update.... Met with oncologist today and my scan was just fine, as I already knew. I go in Feb. and he will do my Reclaste infusion as well.... He said this fungal infection should have been gone in a couple weeks...... HA..... He sure is in the minority and WRONG!!! Gerry and I then met with the dietitian. Though G's Dr. had suggested WeightWatchers to him, the dietitian prefers carb counting and gave him his numbers, lots of food info, portion control and a goal of 20 pounds lost by December/January. 180 to 195 carbs, 1800 calories and exercise for 10/15 minutes three times a week - which is not easy with the arthritis in back and hips.... but he can do it ... it just needs to become habit,,,, She told me that there is no longer any suggested diet for fungal infection *or* his gout. A yogurt every other day would be good, but that is it. If I am to do the same as Gerry, 150 to 165 carbs and 1500 calories...... but I want to lose more than 20 sooooooooooo - looks like somebody is going to have to start measuring his food and changing his cooking habits.... It should be interesting........I'm thinking of having him kee a journal for just a few weeks, so he actually sees how everything adds up.....


Two friends of mine decided that they would try the Dr. Atkins low carb diet and they were successful. Both of them look great and feel marvellous. Even their doctor was impressed. Why not look into it?


----------



## preston

sending special healing energy to mocha - hickory is also sending some healing energy.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I was hoping to get caught up today, but no luck so far. I have almost 20pages to go but it will have to wait until tomorrow morning if I'm lucky.
> 
> Mocha seems to be doing well, we'll see Monday. I cleaned my Aunts carpets this morning, things would get done faster if we didn't spend so much time visiting during the cleaning. lol...
> It doesn't help that we both could talk the ear of an elephant. lol
> Oh well, I'm off to bed, I'll see you all sometime tomorrow or tomorrow evening. Hope everyone is doing great or getting there.
> Hugs .


----------



## preston

myfanwy - what are you knitting in the avatar?

sam

and i love the color.



myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar, Myfanwy - so bright and cheerful. And your photo of daybreak was spectacular. Daralene, I loved your sepia photo of the two brothers, too. Wish I had the wherewithall to post photos, but this dog is too old for that new trick, I fear.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Althea! I think Daralene is very clever how she can turn her photos sepia, and trim them into pretty shapes- I am sure it will be a program that does it- but it is well beyond what I know how to achieve! The wool, in the avatar, by the way came courtesy of Spotlight!! I am hoping soon to visit the beading shop I found locally- it is a four bus trip if I am to go under my own steam- so I will probably wait for my fortnightly shopping trip hopefully before too many moons, I have some lovely semi precious stones I am keen to thread. [for Birthdays and this Christmas]
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

rpuhmann - welcome to the tea party - thanks for stopping by and enjoying a cuppa. hope you visit often - it is very fun when there are a lot of people sitting around the table.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> I think I am in Heaven right now! lol
> I have been on a Statin drug for years now, and was told I could never have grapefruit again. I LOVe grapefruit!! My new doctor just told me I CAN have grapefruit; just not everyday. Yay!
> AND........now I'm at work, and they took the internet away from us a couple of months ago; I feel so alone, BUT, I was playing around, looking to see what I could do on the internet, and Knitting Paradise is the only thing I CAN get!!
> (singing) Heaven..I'm In Heaven... Yay!


----------



## preston

no ohio joy - you didn't - honest concern is always right.

sam



jheiens said:


> I don't know nanacaren but have presumed to PM her with the message that she is missed and many are interested seeing her back and joining in the chat here. Hope I haven't over-stepped some invisible line.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

It is a 'beanie' hat, for a young friend- it is a very bright mix of colours!



preston said:


> myfanwy - what are you knitting in the avatar?
> 
> sam
> 
> and i love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar, Myfanwy - so bright and cheerful. And your photo of daybreak was spectacular. Daralene, I loved your sepia photo of the two brothers, too. Wish I had the wherewithall to post photos, but this dog is too old for that new trick, I fear.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Althea! I think Daralene is very clever how she can turn her photos sepia, and trim them into pretty shapes- I am sure it will be a program that does it- but it is well beyond what I know how to achieve! The wool, in the avatar, by the way came courtesy of Spotlight!! I am hoping soon to visit the beading shop I found locally- it is a four bus trip if I am to go under my own steam- so I will probably wait for my fortnightly shopping trip hopefully before too many moons, I have some lovely semi precious stones I am keen to thread. [for Birthdays and this Christmas]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> It is a 'beanie' hat, for a young friend- it is a very bright mix of colours!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - what are you knitting in the avatar?
> 
> sam
> 
> and i love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar, Myfanwy - so bright and cheerful. And your photo of daybreak was spectacular. Daralene, I loved your sepia photo of the two brothers, too. Wish I had the wherewithall to post photos, but this dog is too old for that new trick, I fear.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Althea! I think Daralene is very clever how she can turn her photos sepia, and trim them into pretty shapes- I am sure it will be a program that does it- but it is well beyond what I know how to achieve! The wool, in the avatar, by the way came courtesy of Spotlight!! I am hoping soon to visit the beading shop I found locally- it is a four bus trip if I am to go under my own steam- so I will probably wait for my fortnightly shopping trip hopefully before too many moons, I have some lovely semi precious stones I am keen to thread. [for Birthdays and this Christmas]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I love the bright mix of colors. That is a neat avatar. I need to wait until I go to AZ to have my DD change my avatar. She did the current one.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you jmai- I enjoy playing around with photos!



jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 'beanie' hat, for a young friend- it is a very bright mix of colours!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - what are you knitting in the avatar?
> 
> sam
> 
> and i love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar, Myfanwy - so bright and cheerful. And your photo of daybreak was spectacular. Daralene, I loved your sepia photo of the two brothers, too. Wish I had the wherewithall to post photos, but this dog is too old for that new trick, I fear.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Althea! I think Daralene is very clever how she can turn her photos sepia, and trim them into pretty shapes- I am sure it will be a program that does it- but it is well beyond what I know how to achieve! The wool, in the avatar, by the way came courtesy of Spotlight!! I am hoping soon to visit the beading shop I found locally- it is a four bus trip if I am to go under my own steam- so I will probably wait for my fortnightly shopping trip hopefully before too many moons, I have some lovely semi precious stones I am keen to thread. [for Birthdays and this Christmas]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the bright mix of colors. That is a neat avatar. I need to wait until I go to AZ to have my DD change my avatar. She did the current one.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

It is 3:40 pm my time right now. What are you all planning for supper tonight? We are having the neighbors over and I made a rub for country-style ribs (with BBQ sauce at serving time, if they want), baked potatoes, fresh carrots, the yummy-sounding posted grape salad recipe and coconut cake for dessert. The ribs will bake in the oven for about 45 minutes (they are thick) at 350F and then DH can finish them off on the grill. Carrots will cook in the pressure cooker, coconut cake was leftover, wrapped tightly and frozen (from another occasion and after thawing is still nice and moist). I was going to bake some chocolate chip cookies but the cake will free up space in the freezer and I can always bake the cookies tomorrow. 

New neighbors are moving in tomorrow (single mom with what looks to be a 5-6 year old little boy - hooray, a child on our block again!). I thought the cookies might be a nice snack when they are moving in + we can say hello and welcome them to the neighborhood


----------



## preston

here is an url that might help you back pain sufferers.

http://www.lifescript.com/health/centers/pain/articles/dos_and_donts_of_exercising_with_lower-back_pain_symptoms.aspx?utm_campaign=2012-08-17-122329&utm_source=healthy-advantage&utm_medium=email&utm_content=todays-headlines_Dos_and_Donts_of_Exerc&articleinters=true&FromNL=1&sc_date=20120817T000000

sam


----------



## Southern Gal

oh, joy we finally had rain last night and through most of the night, a slow drizzle most of the time and harder part of the time. i sat on the front porch in the rocking chair just to listen to it. 
got up early today to go get cleaning done at church got there around 8 and was done by 11:30, bj does all the vacuming and i do everything else, it takes a while. i came home while bj ran his errands and cleaned bathrooms and dusted, ugh!!!!!! i got 3 of my blinds done in the living room, i will get the 2 big windows next time. wish i could say i was like joe and liked cleaning, but alas, no i hate to clean house, would rather be out playing in the dirt. i think since its the two of us, i keep stuff picked up all the time, just so i dont have to devote a lot of time to house work. now my sil, thats another story, she always is asking me, how i keep our house so clean, well, its very lived in, not cluttered, but the only thing i could tell her was pick up every day and at night and you don't have to devote a whole day to house work. 
bj said when he came home, he saw the stray moma cat and her one kitten, i have been keeping food and water out for them and one ol tom cat i have named sir thomas, i suspect this is his off spring, since mom is solid bk and sir thomas is white with bk spots all over, kitten is bk with white ft. and patchie white face. they like me from a distance though. just don't want them to be hungry or thirsty. ok, i feel a nap coming on. later


----------



## preston

a few minutes after six - i'll meet you here.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-103357-1.html#1959840


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well you are brilliant with your camera - I am going to give some star pictures a try - Our night skies are very clear, except for this time of year....summer monsoons! So I may have to wait a few weeks. UC is Ulcerative Colitis which was DH's diagnosis after his colonoscopy last Thursday. And I love the colors of the beanie in your new picture!! ttyl - AZ



myfanwy said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is UC?
> My camera is an ordinary digital, but I am careful to watch the screen, when taking the shots- I was taught photography at one of our local Art Schools.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone - Happy Thursday afternoon from Arizona USA. It's breezy and a little cooler here today - off to DH's doctor for a follow up and question/answer session about UC. Glad to hear you are good to go Sam - I sent DorisT a PM this morning, I saw that she had posted on the old TP yesterday. She is having trouble with her eyes so I hope she reads my PM and follows the link to this TP. Gottastch I love your cowgirl picture! I have my bedroom done in "Old West" and I have one wall will a bunch of family pictures that are Western themed - the kids on the pony pics, my mom when she was little with her cowboy boots on and some of DH when he lived in Texas and gave cowboying a try - your picture would fit right in!!. I think we should be counting our lucky starts OhioJoy - we want you to be around for a long time!! Myfanwy those night sky pictures are fabulous - do you need a special camera to take those?? We have great night skies here - but I have never tried to photograph them. I had to laugh about Fale wanting to adopt 2 kids....I realize that it is out of the question, but how sweet is that?? And how much faith does he have in you being a great Mom..what a compliment!!! I hope Daralene has and nice mini vaca and hurries back, she is always so fun- OK off to finish putting myself together so we can go see the Dr. TTYL Sandi/AZ Sticks
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

I haven't decided either!!! 


jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sandi, for your kind words. I'm looking forward to being here a good long time. Besides, I've promised Tim that he gets to take care of me when he gets older and is taller than I am.
> 
> But until that time, we're talking about perhaps being either rock stars or cowboys when we grow up! We haven't decided which just yet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

Cute dish towel - that pattern is on my list of things to make up for Christmas gifts. And I'm curious Redkimba - are the sun bonnets out of fabric or yarn??? - Sandi/AZ



Redkimba said:


> Alright! I finished up the new dishtowel! One project for the month done; 3 more to go. I made a couple of entries on another group for a WIP, UFO & Giterdone challenge for August.
> 
> Now to finish the tea cozy & some kid sunbonnets.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Birthday Tomorrow Marianne - Have a wonderful day!
Sandi/AZ



Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening everyone, (morning??? ) :-D Just a quick note, Mom had a rough evening, she's about to fall asleep so I'm relaxing in her stuffed chair and trying to be quiet. (not always easy for me to do :lol: )
> So happy with the good news for some.. prayers for those with problems.
> Loved the pictures Myfanwy, you always seem to capture the right moments!! Just awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I have a picture of me in my cowboy getup, but I had a red wooden rocking horse :lol: I lived in boots and cowboy get up, hated Sundays when I had to wear a dress to church :lol: I remember getting a Rifleman gun for Christmas one year, also got a beautiful Madam Alexander Bridal doll... my brother and I threw rocks when the other pretended to shoot the doll went flying, Mom came out and grabbed the doll and was so upset with me, :roll: but growing up around all boys I had little knowledge of girl games and especially dolls.
> I will be invaded by friends and family tomorrow sometime, so probably won't be on again till they leave on Sunday. Just know that my thoughts and prayers are with each and everyone of my friends and family here on the Tea Party. May the days be a blessing for each of you, may the nights bring you pleasant dreams and restful sleep. Take care my friends, be back on Sunday sometime ;-)
> Oh for those that have asked, you can buy bluing at Walmart or any grocery store really just check the laundry soap section or perhaps where the bleach is.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sounds like it is rather painful! sorry to hear that- looking forward to seeing your pics! I love it when the stars are out! we had some quite spectacular thunder and lightening last night- my word did it pour! Do join us at the new TP!



AZ Sticks said:


> Well you are brilliant with your camera - I am going to give some star pictures a try - Our night skies are very clear, except for this time of year....summer monsoons! So I may have to wait a few weeks. UC is Ulcerative Colitis which was DH's diagnosis after his colonoscopy last Thursday. And I love the colors of the beanie in your new picture!! ttyl - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but what is UC?
> My camera is an ordinary digital, but I am careful to watch the screen, when taking the shots- I was taught photography at one of our local Art Schools.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone - Happy Thursday afternoon from Arizona USA. It's breezy and a little cooler here today - off to DH's doctor for a follow up and question/answer session about UC. Glad to hear you are good to go Sam - I sent DorisT a PM this morning, I saw that she had posted on the old TP yesterday. She is having trouble with her eyes so I hope she reads my PM and follows the link to this TP. Gottastch I love your cowgirl picture! I have my bedroom done in "Old West" and I have one wall will a bunch of family pictures that are Western themed - the kids on the pony pics, my mom when she was little with her cowboy boots on and some of DH when he lived in Texas and gave cowboying a try - your picture would fit right in!!. I think we should be counting our lucky starts OhioJoy - we want you to be around for a long time!! Myfanwy those night sky pictures are fabulous - do you need a special camera to take those?? We have great night skies here - but I have never tried to photograph them. I had to laugh about Fale wanting to adopt 2 kids....I realize that it is out of the question, but how sweet is that?? And how much faith does he have in you being a great Mom..what a compliment!!! I hope Daralene has and nice mini vaca and hurries back, she is always so fun- OK off to finish putting myself together so we can go see the Dr. TTYL Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

So sorry to hear Pammie - I know what you mean I was thinking the same thing after talking to my dad on the phone yesterday. I hope you get good news - Sandi/AZ


pammie1234 said:


> Thank you so much for the well wishes for my DD. She is so happy! She had a meeting today and really enjoyed it. She has lots to do to get ready.
> 
> My DS had to take my mom to the hospital last night. She was having chest pains and her arms hurt. They ran some tests today, but we haven't been able to see the doctor to get any results. I came home, but will probably have to go back if she gets dismissed while my DS and BIL are out of town for their 45th anniversary! Mom seemed very weak. It sure is hard to see your parents going down.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'll be thinking of you and your family Tessadele - this sounds like a rough patch and I'm sorry. Sandi/AZ


Tessadele said:


> Having a busy time with DB in hospital now needing moving to a nursing home, his wife has been confined to bed for 2 weeks with a suspected fracture in her lower back. She has seen 4 or 5 Drs. now one had the sense to involve a specialist things are moving. He is going on holiday so has organised a scan for her today so he can get results & arrange treatment before he leaves, which just shows it can be done if the right person is called upon. She's been unable to visit her DH, the !st time they've been apart in 50yrs. & he is so ill we don't know how long he"ll live. Of course we have all been doing what we can, but the worst part is the heartache for them. Just to add to the stress it was his birthday yesterday, 3 of my brothers have their b'days in the same week, (must have been good Xmas's) & they all live a fair distance away, but near enough to visit, makes for a hectic week, but I'm just glad they're still here.
> 
> Myfanwy, beautiful knitting & lovely colours, makes a good avatar, I do like the way you change it every now & again, makes you very interesting. Love your photos too, but I think you know that.
> 
> Pammie, So glad to hear about your DD's job. It sounds as if she'll enjoy it & of course with teaching she'll have plenty of holiday time to enjoy herself. Always wish I'd followed my ambition to be a teacher, but the training seemed so long then in the days when most girls didn't go to uni. I hope her work lasts a long & happy time.
> I'd like Nana Caren to come back to the TP,too. please pass that on if you pm her again Myfanwy.
> 
> Tessa.


----------



## pammie1234

Mother actually got a good report, so she is back at her "apartment." When I talked to her today, she was ok. Not at all talkative, so it was a short conversation.

I guess I missed the dishtowel pattern. If anyone knows off the top of their head about where it was please let me know. I will search, but thought I'd be lazy and ask before I go through all 74 pages! Don't search, just if you happen to know!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Page 70 Pammie - Sandi/AZ


pammie1234 said:


> Mother actually got a good report, so she is back at her "apartment." When I talked to her today, she was ok. Not at all talkative, so it was a short conversation.
> 
> I guess I missed the dishtowel pattern. If anyone knows off the top of their head about where it was please let me know. I will search, but thought I'd be lazy and ask before I go through all 74 pages! Don't search, just if you happen to know!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be off for a few days so I thought I would leave you with a photo. Taken at the Mumford Museum recently, but I love making it look older. I like color too, but some photos suit sepia, like the old man I took the photo of in Clifton Springs with the old buildings and the people demonstrating at Mumford Museum. I will miss all of you, be back in a few.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
> 
> 
> 
> Very lovely- you are so clever, Daralene- I would have to paint the picture to get Sepia! I have been learning computer for only about 4 years!
Click to expand...

Wow, a new avatar Myfanwy. Another beautiful one. 
It's so easy to do sepia on my program. I just go into Edit and hit the picture that looks like sepia and it's done. Taught myself, so it's pretty easy. Glad you liked the photo and how wonderful that you think I am clever. :lol: :shock:  
I know how clever you are so treasure the compliment.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone - I just had the most wonderful afternoon with my cousins. There is a little sandwich/soup shop inside a flower shop/antique consignment store in a small town nearby and we just had a ball talking and laughing. It just felt so good to see them and we made a date to get together again next week, before the one cousin heads back to Arizona. They both liked the gift bags and the lady that runs the store wanted to buy some lip balm from me - ha! We are planning to go to the same place again next week so I think I will take the lady from the store a lip balm or two and tell her to enjoy them...love it!
> 
> Sounds like you all have been busy too...especially you, Joe P. Be careful in the heat!!!
> 
> TTFN,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everything went well. That is quite an opportunity that she wanted to buy your lip balm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was very happy she was interested but seriously, it is all just dump and pour into a glass measuring cup and melt in the microwave, let cool a bit and then pour into the little pots to harden - a no-brainer, really  I offered to give her the recipe and she said she doesn't cook - ha!
Click to expand...

Yes, but you are the one that took the time to do it and sounds like it is a labor of love. Don't sell yourself short. It's Great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been answered! My DD has a job teaching kindergarten at a charter school. It is a branch of the public school system, but not connected to any public school district. She took a $6000 pay cut, but I hear the stress is much less. I hope she likes it. She will 18 students. Public schools have about 22-24. That itself will be better. I'll keep you informed after she gets started! I appreciate all of your concerns!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your DD. I am so happy for her and you too.
> My nephew just lost his job at Mayo Clinic. His position was eliminated or automated. They have a baby due next month. He will be on proirty placement for new jobs at Mayo but he isn't that assertive and he needs to be to get another job. Please prayers and thoughts for him to assert himself to find another job.
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about this. Sure will send prayers and thoughts for him to get another job. Devastating with a new baby on the way and they don't need the stress for sure at a beautiful time like this. Can he do temporary work if he is hoping to get placed at Mayo again? Hope so. Another job tragedy and so many. Hope you are able to give us good news real soon.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> great picture daralene - hurry back - we will miss you..
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be off for a few days so I thought I would leave you with a photo. Taken at the Mumford Museum recently, but I love making it look older. I like color too, but some photos suit sepia, like the old man I took the photo of in Clifton Springs with the old buildings and the people demonstrating at Mumford Museum. I will miss all of you, be back in a few.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam.....I got back late today but I know by now you have moved onto another Tea Party, so maybe you won't even see this!


----------



## daralene

Redkimba said:


> Sam - i was just to the doctor on monday - i am good to go for the next three months until i see him again. lol
> 
> Huzzah! Glad to hear it
> 
> I was flipping through the messages about Canadians & buying milk at the Costco in the US. I had this flash image of 1920s Prohibition but with milk. (psst - hey buddy; got any 2%???)
> 
> I obviously need a major vacation...


Good one......LOL.......no, but will you settle for 1%???? :wink:


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> Everyone always says that laughter is the best medicine. Okay ya'll, get ready to laugh and feel better. I just received this in the mail today from a friend in Nevada (our mom's were friends and our families lived across the back yards from each other). This, in one photo, sums up me...even back then I had a variety of interests...as you can see


How adorable!!!! Too cute :thumbup: I remember those caps. Loved to mack them pop also. A little Annie Oakley. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> Back from the cardiologist's in time for a quick, late lunch before starting Tim's afternoon PT session. Now for a quick reading of the TP posts while he is busy.
> Briefly, the cardio found no atrial fibrillation in the EKG done in his office. (Thought I was about to skate through on this one. lol) However, when he called for copies of the EKGs done at GP's office 2 weeks ago, he saw definite A Fibs in her's, so I'm on coumadin for the rest of my life. No other symptoms present and we don't want any of them. Further cheks with him and with GP as required.
> 
> All in all it could have been much worse--so I'll count my blessings and get on with my life. Back to the quilting and y'all have a great rest of your day or evening/morning. Ohio Joy


Oh my goodness, that was quite a visit but so glad they found the fibs as that can play havoc with you in so many ways. Lots they can do now to regulate the heart so here's to no fibs. o Heart fibs :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Just after Sunrise- 17th August 2012.


Oooh, love the after sunrise and that planet shots. First time I have seen the New Zealand sky was from your photos and I thought about the fact that our stars might be in quite different alignment and some even different.
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Daralene I guess you are catching up!!! lol, Julie



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just after Sunrise- 17th August 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, love the after sunrise and that planet shots. First time I have seen the New Zealand sky was from your photos and I thought about the fact that our stars might be in quite different alignment and some even different.
> Hugs
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Redkimba said:


> Alright! I finished up the new dishtowel! One project for the month done; 3 more to go. I made a couple of entries on another group for a WIP, UFO & Giterdone challenge for August.
> 
> Now to finish the tea cozy & some kid sunbonnets.


Love the color and so useful. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Althea said:


> Love your new avatar, Myfanwy - so bright and cheerful. And your photo of daybreak was spectacular. Daralene, I loved your sepia photo of the two brothers, too. Wish I had the wherewithall to post photos, but this dog is too old for that new trick, I fear.


Aww, you just need someone to walk you through it enough times. I'm no young chicken either, although I like to think I am :shock: The program I have makes it so easy (iphoto)


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar, Myfanwy - so bright and cheerful. And your photo of daybreak was spectacular. Daralene, I loved your sepia photo of the two brothers, too. Wish I had the wherewithall to post photos, but this dog is too old for that new trick, I fear.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Althea! I think Daralene is very clever how she can turn her photos sepia, and trim them into pretty shapes- I am sure it will be a program that does it- but it is well beyond what I know how to achieve! The wool, in the avatar, by the way came courtesy of Spotlight!! I am hoping soon to visit the beading shop I found locally- it is a four bus trip if I am to go under my own steam- so I will probably wait for my fortnightly shopping trip hopefully before too many moons, I have some lovely semi precious stones I am keen to thread. [for Birthdays and this Christmas]
Click to expand...

Hey Myfanwy, what about the days when we had to soak the photos in a sepia tone to get that. Now I just click and presto it is done but I did learn the old way and that was fun. Had a dark room in the bathroom and everyone had to knock to just get to go to the bathroom and couldn't come in till the photos were fixed. :lol: :lol: Under my pretty window curtains was black, perhaps oil cloth, but it let no light through. Those were the days!


----------



## daralene

rpuhrmann said:


> I think I am in Heaven right now! lol
> I have been on a Statin drug for years now, and was told I could never have grapefruit again. I LOVe grapefruit!! My new doctor just told me I CAN have grapefruit; just not everyday. Yay!
> AND........now I'm at work, and they took the internet away from us a couple of months ago; I feel so alone, BUT, I was playing around, looking to see what I could do on the internet, and Knitting Paradise is the only thing I CAN get!!
> (singing) Heaven..I'm In Heaven... Yay!


Very selective and good network :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

I also thoroughly enjoyed playing in the darkroom- had the basement blacked out!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar, Myfanwy - so bright and cheerful. And your photo of daybreak was spectacular. Daralene, I loved your sepia photo of the two brothers, too. Wish I had the wherewithall to post photos, but this dog is too old for that new trick, I fear.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Althea! I think Daralene is very clever how she can turn her photos sepia, and trim them into pretty shapes- I am sure it will be a program that does it- but it is well beyond what I know how to achieve! The wool, in the avatar, by the way came courtesy of Spotlight!! I am hoping soon to visit the beading shop I found locally- it is a four bus trip if I am to go under my own steam- so I will probably wait for my fortnightly shopping trip hopefully before too many moons, I have some lovely semi precious stones I am keen to thread. [for Birthdays and this Christmas]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Myfanwy, what about the days when we had to soak the photos in a sepia tone to get that. Now I just click and presto it is done but I did learn the old way and that was fun. Had a dark room in the bathroom and everyone had to knock to just get to go to the bathroom and couldn't come in till the photos were fixed. :lol: :lol: Under my pretty window curtains was black, perhaps oil cloth, but it let no light through. Those were the days!
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

daralene said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been answered! My DD has a job teaching kindergarten at a charter school. It is a branch of the public school system, but not connected to any public school district. She took a $6000 pay cut, but I hear the stress is much less. I hope she likes it. She will 18 students. Public schools have about 22-24. That itself will be better. I'll keep you informed after she gets started! I appreciate all of your concerns!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your DD. I am so happy for her and you too.
> My nephew just lost his job at Mayo Clinic. His position was eliminated or automated. They have a baby due next month. He will be on proirty placement for new jobs at Mayo but he isn't that assertive and he needs to be to get another job. Please prayers and thoughts for him to assert himself to find another job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear about this. Sure will send prayers and thoughts for him to get another job. Devastating with a new baby on the way and they don't need the stress for sure at a beautiful time like this. Can he do temporary work if he is hoping to get placed at Mayo again? Hope so. Another job tragedy and so many. Hope you are able to give us good news real soon.
Click to expand...

The only news I have is the family(cousins) are going to have a big baby shower for her this Sunday. I need to get back to my knitting. I already have a sweater, booties(maryjanes), bib and washcloth, pink teddy bear and hopefully more. I need to get off KP and knit fast. I just found out about the shower. I have yarn for a blanket and hopefully will be able to do it on the 6 hour drive home from the cabin. Wish me luck. I hope she gets lots of things. I am also praying for my nephew that he will find something within Mayo. They are our largest employer, in fact the largest private employer in MN.
Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pammie1234

Thanks, AZ!

jmal, I am so sorry about your nephew. It is so hard to understand why things happen. I will place them on my prayer list. Prayers do work!


----------



## AZ Sticks

You're welcome Pammie!


pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, AZ!
> 
> jmal, I am so sorry about your nephew. It is so hard to understand why things happen. I will place them on my prayer list. Prayers do work!


----------



## jmai5421

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, AZ!
> 
> jmal, I am so sorry about your nephew. It is so hard to understand why things happen. I will place them on my prayer list. Prayers do work!


Thanks Pammie
We truly believe in prayer.
Good news about your Mother. Hope everything continues to improve. And congratulations on your DD's new job.


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you!


----------



## DorisT

settleg said:


> Happy tea party to all! this is heading into a crazy week here at my house. this weekend the oldes DD and 5 GCs will be moving into a place of their own, as the week progresses will get youngest DD packed for college and deposit her about 4 hours away in south Georgia. Instant empty nest - from 9 to 2! today took college bound DD to pick up a few last items for her dorm. Was able to procure a nice smoothie machine for one since she is big into smooties. At least I'll know she will be getting some good nutrition! Will check back in off and on. Keep save and have a wonderful weekend!


Settleg, did you ever gather up any microwave recipes from the Tea Party folks for your DD to take to college? Did she think making candy to sell would be a good idea? I have some candy recipes I can post or send to you if you're interested. Let me know.

You're empty nest sounds good to me, but it might take you a while to get used to it. Enjoy!


----------



## DorisT

DorisT said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy tea party to all! this is heading into a crazy week here at my house. this weekend the oldes DD and 5 GCs will be moving into a place of their own, as the week progresses will get youngest DD packed for college and deposit her about 4 hours away in south Georgia. Instant empty nest - from 9 to 2! today took college bound DD to pick up a few last items for her dorm. Was able to procure a nice smoothie machine for one since she is big into smooties. At least I'll know she will be getting some good nutrition! Will check back in off and on. Keep save and have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Settleg, did you ever gather up any microwave recipes from the Tea Party folks for your DD to take to college? Did she think making candy to sell would be a good idea? I have some candy recipes I can post or send to you if you're interested. Let me know.
> 
> You're empty nest sounds good to me, but it might take you a while to get used to it. Enjoy!
Click to expand...

Sorry - you're should have been your! :-D


----------



## nittergma

Lol!! Gives the younger ones something to look forward to!


mjs said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orcagrandma I'm glad you came through your surgery and are doing well. If you didn't take notes you have a way better memory than me! I've gotten lost this time I'm afraid. I wish the best for everyone and hope things go better.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think we should have an age minimum here so we are all going through the same things??????
Click to expand...


----------

